# What Have You "Watched" Lately?



## tomtastic

*Let's talk about that 3D title you've watched lately!*


Recently I've been going back through my 3D collection and re-watching titles, or re-re-watching, I'm not sure where I'm at on all of them.


I just watched Titanic again for the 2nd time in 3D. I imagine some are not going to care for this title because of the 1.78 conversion but I found it wasn't that distracting. The 3D doesn't impress the way a native title would but I have to give them credit. Even though it's a conversion, I am impressed by the overall look to it, especially in the close up character scenes. There is a comfortable amount of depth added between people and the colors and detail really come alive. Before I bought the 3D/2D release I had only seen in theater when released which was nice and a DVD copy, so this is a nice one to have. A few other scenes are nice, when Cal Hockley shoots down the stairs and water shoots up is pretty cool. I know 2D to 3D conversions are hit and miss, but this one is a pretty nice attempt.


So, let's hear it. What have you been watching in 3D?


----------



## Toe

Watched a few this weekend.


I, Frankenstein had pretty strong depth 3d throughout and even some good pop out moments at times. Solid 3d title and has the nice bonus of being able to rent through Netflix/Redbox.










Turbo had excellent 3d throughout with strong depth and even a few pop out moments at times. Animated 3d titles are generally stronger for pure 3d effect and Dreamworks is still the studio to beat as far as the third dimension goes.


Also watched the first two episodes of Micro Monsters in 3d and was slightly underwhelmed. Maybe I have just read to much hype, but the 3d while good has not exactly blown me away. Lots more to go though, so maybe it gets better. Fascinating series so far!


----------



## TonyDP

I saw Edge of Tomorrow in Imax 3D today; as someone who like a more aggressive 3D presentation, this one left me satisfied as it had a good, noticeable sense of depth and lots of "gimmicky" pop-outs which I enjoy. The more in your face 3D really serves to pull you into a major battle which takes up a good chunk of the film. The final act takes place mostly at night and in dark areas, flattening out the image somewhat but even here the 3D remains pretty effective.


As to the movie itself, I found it a pretty clever mix of established genres (largely Groundhog Day meets Aliens); the story plays out somewhat like a video game: try, fail, reset, try again and so on. The production values are top notch and there is a good mix of action, drama and humor. I was entertained and it held my attention.


It had a pretty disappointing debut in the USA (just under $30 million, good only for third this weekend) but seems to be doing good business overseas. I'll definitely add it ti my BluRay 3D collection when it is released.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1534923/what-have-you-watched-lately#post_24806567
> 
> 
> I saw Edge



Keep hearing good things about this one (movie + 3D). Wish I actually had time to go see it...


----------



## tomtastic

Re watched IMAX Hubble, 3rd viewing now, IMAX Space Station, 2nd viewing and Grand Canyon River At Risk 3rd viewing. All of these were shot on IMAX 70mm, they all appear to be using parallel lens setup, not beam splitter. Lots of ghosting on Hubble and Space Station. A few scenes in Grand Canyon had black corners in the bottom of screen when shooting in ultra wide, now I don't feel so bad as I am getting that now and again myself.


----------



## Toe

My JVC projectors had ghosting issues with Space Station, but of course none with my DLP.


----------



## oleus

i've been off my feet with a back injury so i've been able to watch quite a few 3d titles lately.


HUGO - 3d was great as I had heard it was. Really good sense of depth with compositions that really showed off the 3d format.


GI Joe Retaliation -- Heard this was good stupid fun with good 3d, I found it to be terrible even for a popcorn movie, and the 3d looked like a bad conversion with very few impressive shots.


Transformers Dark of the Moon. This was the biggest disappointment for me. I remember reading good things about the 3d and this looked terrible IMHO. It gets really dim looking in the second half, also. There are many, many better conversions that this one and I was shocked to learn some of this was filmed natively.


Hobbit Desolation of Smaug - Pretty good depth and some really good 3d scenes. Not in-your-face 3d, mostly subtle depth effects but overall very immersive and well done.


Wolverine - started off as a decent looking conversion, but it's almost like they gave up early on; after the first few scenes, it looks like a very lackluster conversion.


Cirque Du Soleil World Away - Really impressive 3d. Looks totally natively shot to me.


Men in Black 3 - I thought this was impressive for a conversion, and surprisingly funny (I wasn't a fan of the first two movies).


----------



## tomtastic

I picked up IMAX Born to Be Wild and IMAX To the Arctic, both were on sale at Best Buy. Both were decent, maybe Arctic a little better. Arctic had some nice 3D animated sequence at beginning, but the overall 3D wasn't that great due to shooting mostly distance shots and wide shots. Not really much depth to it, but it was still a nice feature. Wild looked a little better for depth but not as great content.


----------



## deano86

I myself can't believe I hadn't gotten this title sooner, but Madagascar 3 Europe's Most Wanted, I thought was fantastic! Just loads of 3D demo content.... very clean, no ghosting with a great combination of depth and proper use of pop out effects..Not to mention a nice bright picture and vibrant colors... Highly recommended!


----------



## eaamon

I only own a few. Avatar was the last before that Titanic.
I do watch for deals as I did buy Promethius 3D, just have not watched it yet but
it will be next.
I might like the Madagascar 3 so I will keep a eye out for it.

I see Madagascar and can't help but laugh, my grand kids could not say the name.
so they called it mana-nascar.


----------



## tomtastic

Haven't seen much 3D lately. Just moved about 200 miles so finally getting everything back up and running. Picked up Legend of Hurcules yesterday and gave it a spin. I must say this is a really nice 3D release. 3D really does this movie justice, with depth, pop out and action scenes. I had a hunch this one was real 3D just by the quality so looked it up and it was, the rival movie with Dwanye Johnson version is apparently fake 3D.

One other note, at my old place my screen was placed higher above fireplace and now it's lower and more centered viewing. This makes a big improvement on 3D viewing so I'm looking forward to rewatching some more 3D titles. I'll never mount a screen again, not unless there's no other way to get the screen where you want it.


----------



## NorthSky

Last one I watched (revisited) in 3D (three days ago) was this one :::










I luv it! ...In 3D even more.

By the way, *'Ratatouille'* is coming up in 3D, this December. ...Here, in this continent, North America.
{Came up last month in France and UK.}

___________

* I'll be back.


----------



## tomtastic

That's good to know. I was beginning to think Disney was abandoning 3D Blu ray here in North America. Getting ready to watch Pompeii tonight.


----------



## NorthSky

But it is still unofficial. ...After all this is still Disney. 

* I've read great things about *'Pompeii'* in 3D. ...Enjoy it.  And report back your impressions, right here.


----------



## Don Landis

NorthSky said:


> But it is still unofficial. ...*After all this is still Disney. *
> 
> * I've read great things about 'Pompeii' in 3D. ...Enjoy it.  And report back your impressions, right here.


Everybody loves a good* conspiracy theory.*


----------



## Don Landis

_*What Have You "Watched" Lately?

*_New for me this week: _NOAH 3D_. Watched it twice this week_*.

*_Oldest movie in my library watched this week: _A Turtle's Tale 3D_ and _Valley of Fire 3D_


----------



## NorthSky

Don Landis said:


> Everybody loves a good* conspiracy theory.*


Which one; Disney, Ratatouille 3D, or Pompeii?


----------



## Don Landis

NorthSky said:


> Which one; Disney, Ratatouille 3D, or Pompeii?


Haven't heard the conspiracy theories on Ratatouille 3D, or Pompeii. 

But there are several about Disney, none based on any facts.
1. Disney hates 3D.
2. Disney doesn't want home viewers to see 3D
3. Disney doesn't want 3D in the United States.
4. Disney believes 3D is only popular in China and the UK. 

At one of the stock holder's meetings over a year ago Bob Iger, answered a question on revenue strategy. He said they believe there is an added revenue benefit to using a "strategic roll out" of themes that is initiated by their movies in the Box office. The final stage of this long range plan is the building of attractions at the theme parks. Disney knows the consumer and that they can often sell the same product multiple times to them. The way I interpret this is: you are a fan of something like the Cars theme. You see the movie in the theater, then buy the 2D version, then buy the 3D version, maybe an XBOX 360 game, and finally go to Disneyland and visit the attraction. Then the process starts all over again, not only with Cars 2, but with Planes. 

Understand the FUD and Marketing strategy:
The problem people have on this forum is they don't like it that they have to wait for the 3D to be released long after the 2D. So, they develop FUD about the company. They get angry and make silly claims they will refuse to spend another dime at Disney. Then all is forgiven when Disney comes out with the delayed release. Part of these roll outs are releasing bundles, including bundles with the toys. Timing expensive digital downloads and rentals only. Plus, the timing of each part is not always the same so it confuses the consumer. This confusion raises the FUD banter but also triggers panic buying, for fear the 3D or other version will never be released. Disney views the revenue generated by theme, not just an isolated item in the theme line. In otherwords, if the production included 3D from the start, it will likely get a 3D BluRay release later. But if the theme is a box office flop, maybe not. Each product item release is a test on the next product release in the theme. If the 3D fails in first rollout, it will not be pursued in another. e.g., if the 3D release fails in UK or China, they will not likely do a US roll out at all. There are no one set of rules, just a strategy.


----------



## tomtastic

And then they lock it away in their "vault".


----------



## NorthSky

Don, look @ what Disney did here in North America (USA & Canada) with them 3D Blu-ray titles:

1. *Oz the Great and Powerful*
2. *Frozen*
3. *Need for Speed*
4. *Ratatouille*
5. *Maleficent*

* It is extremely annoying and irritating for the North American consumers and big fans of Disney. 
Whoever is making those final/financial decisions is an agitator and a provoker. ...I don't care @ all for that team behind those type of decisions; if it is mainly for money Walter would have some to say too, and if he was allowed to raise from the dead he'll be spanking some hard axes here. 

Anyway, just the facts sir, just the facts, and Disney is way over its head. ...They are beautiful creators, charging way over, and taking profit of our young children. If you think straight and forward about it; Disney is banking on all our children, and all the world children when in some (many) places they don't even know what love is. 

www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/333402-disney-does-it-againno-3d-bluray-announced-for-maleficent/

It's a shame, a grand shame, and Disney is to blame for its greed, and for its abuse of power over our generations of children.
If Walt was still alive he would be ashamed as well. 

Disney has become a big Mickey Mouse caricature that underneath the surface is made of cardboard and no heart. 

And that, is my own


----------



## Don Landis

*I have the first three.* ( in 3D) But then I don't limit my choices and blame others for my decision.

#4 I rented in 2D and could not understand the fascination with the story back then. Was not one of _my_ favorite stories. Not sure if I will rent this or not when it is out in 3D.

# 5 I will probably buy since I like A. Jolie as an actress. Not sure about the story. Haven't seen it yet. Given a choice, I would buy Tomb Raider if that make a 3D conversion. 

1. *Oz the Great and Powerful*
2. *Frozen*
3. *Need for Speed*
4. Ratatouille
5. Maleficent
I won't claim to be able to talk to the dead and tell others what he would be saying today.I have seen the documentary on Walts life and his final thoughts on where Disney was going and he was definitly interested in building an empire and quite proud of the complex in Florida. I believe his vision continues as long as the products are good for the kids. I doubt he would be ashamed of any of the recent Disney productions and new characters. 

If it makes you happy, please refuse to spend any money on anything Disney. Please stay out of the theme Parks and please stop watching Disney movies. But don't get too worked up and boil your blood if the world laughs at you. We're all having fun! You're welcome to join us. Or, continue to hate the people who make what you desire. 
What does a poster on Hometheater forum have to do with the topic? Just more FUD, without factual basis.


----------



## tomtastic

Finished up watching Pompeii. The 3D seemed slight to me, not really impressive. It got better at the end, last 30 minutes. Are we sure this one was native 3D? I know it's reported as native, just seemed more like a conversion. Decent and typical disaster movie, gladiator meets titanic.

But as for the 3D impact I think Legend of Hercules is way better. I did the glasses off test a few times during each movie, more overlap between the frames on Hercules. Better depth and popout throughout, it's just clearly a more extreme use of 3D in that film. Right now, I'd recommend that movie if you haven't seen it and want something with good 3D. Might not be your choice of a movie though.

As for Pompeii, 3D was average, but decently used, no great popout scenes and depth seemed shallow pretty much through the whole movie. Oh, well. I'll probably see it again soon and give it another chance but it's still an enjoyable movie for what it is.


----------



## NorthSky

I like *'Dredd'* in 3D. ...And _Eva Green_ from *'300 - Rise of an Empire'* in 3D.

'Dredd' has some very cool and colorful slow-mo 3D effects. /// Make sure to give it a lens or two, and even a re-watch. 

____________\\\

Don, I love 3D Blu-ray flicks and documentaries. ...So much so that I take the time to rest my eyes between two 3D flicks.
And I love to be a critic of them all and even of the ones that are hard to get, like some from Disney for example.
I say what I feel, and I feel what I say. ...And always with love and control and wisdom. ...In the true spirit of humanity. 

Don, did you see *'Pina'* in 3D from the Criterion Collection? 

____________ ///

Tom, *'Pompeii'* in 3D wasn't too bad, but the film sure sucks.

*'The Legend of Hercules'* in 3D; I much much prefer *'Pacific Rim'* in 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

I need to watch Dredd again. I rented the 2D of Pacific Rim, I guess I didn't see the point of that one. Pretty much the worst movie of my life, I doubt 3D would help.

I, Frankenstien is up next for Sat.


----------



## terry2

deano86 said:


> I myself can't believe I hadn't gotten this title sooner, but Madagascar 3 Europe's Most Wanted, I thought was fantastic! Just loads of 3D demo content.... very clean, no ghosting with a great combination of depth and proper use of pop out effects..Not to mention a nice bright picture and vibrant colors... Highly recommended!


What he said.


----------



## Don Landis

> Don, did you see *'Pina'* in 3D from the Criterion Collection?


No


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> I need to watch Dredd again. I rented the 2D of Pacific Rim, I guess I didn't see the point of that one. Pretty much the worst movie of my life, I doubt 3D would help.
> 
> I, Frankenstien is up next for Sat.



Yeah, Pacific Rim requires a lot of "oh, please, that's not remotely possible." But it was a surprising good time in 3D by all that watched at my house. As for I, Frankenstein, I couldn't get past the first 1/2 hour of it--way too mythical versus the original book. 3D was okay, though.


----------



## tomtastic

Well, I fell asleep through I, Frankenstein. Felt like watching Blade and Abraham Lincoln Vampire Slayer in one. The 3D was flat. Research shows it was converted. It looked like the characters were flat and then layered against the background, like card board cutouts. I suppose it was better than 2D, but just had that unnatural layered look.


----------



## NorthSky

*'Pina' 3D*



Don Landis said:


> No


You should, it's 3D good.


----------



## NorthSky

I might watch this later on tonight, all depends :::










♦♦♦ 3D (of course), and DTS-HD MA 7.1 surround sound audio soundtrack.


----------



## bigtev

Watched Titanic last night, 3d wasn't too bad but was hoping being in 3d the story line would have been better aswell 

Think I could be expecting too much from 3d


----------



## ekaaaans

Watched Amazing Spider-Man 2 Blu-ray this week. ASM2 had the virtue of being the 1st Marvel movie to impress me with it's 3D presentation(Guardians of the Galaxy would be the 2nd)in theaters. At home the action's even more dazzling. Although it's helpful to fast forward some of the truly boring plot elements that bog the whole affair down.(skip the 1st 7 minutes altogether)

I also re-watched Monsters vs Aliens just to show off my set's 3D to a guest. It occurred to me finally that it's actually a superhero movie at heart. And a comedy of course. Some of the character designs are awful, but the 3D is the kind of in-your-face fun, I wish Pixar would stop resisting.


----------



## NorthSky

I did watch this; I prefer 3D over 2D. ...Very polished picture. ...And the sound is good too.


----------



## Apostate

Don Landis said:


> At one of the stock holder's meetings over a year ago Bob Iger, answered a question on revenue strategy. He said they believe there is an added revenue benefit to using a "strategic roll out" of themes that is initiated by their movies in the Box office. The final stage of this long range plan is the building of attractions at the theme parks....
> 
> ...Part of these roll outs are releasing bundles, including bundles with the toys. Timing expensive digital downloads and rentals only. Plus, the timing of each part is not always the same so it confuses the consumer. This confusion raises the FUD banter but also triggers panic buying, for fear the 3D or other version will never be released....


What Disney is failing to understand is that the slow tease of their "strategic roll out," rather than whetting the appetite, is killing the momentum. For example, my daughter was all over me about getting Frozen 3D. Now she is rather lukewarm. When asked about it, she shrugs and says she watched it already. For her, the moment has already passed.

Even worse, their "strategic roll out" not only fails to strike the iron while it's hot (so to speak) but is ticking off a lot of people whom Disney should care about. I understand Disney is trying to squeeze out every dime out of their "asset" by offering us the "asset" in multiple formats sequentially but guess what? An average Joe is not going to buy and watch the same movie over and over again because it's in a different format. 

But how about the Disney fans and AV enthusiasts in the US who don't mind and want to buy and watch Disney "assets" over and over again? These are the people who would especially know what's out there and available and where. They would, for example, know that Frozen 3D was available in UK but not in the US. What does Disney gain by making them wait needlessly in the US? Don't you think some people might feel enmity, even worse, apathy?

As for me, I wanted to give Disney money for Frozen 3D. But Disney wanted me to wait. I was annoyed but now I just don't care. Kudos to you, Disney, for alienating a fan and a future fan with your "strategic roll out."


----------



## Apostate

NorthSky said:


> I like *'Judge Dredd'* in 3D. ...And _Eva Green_ from *'300 - Rise of an Empire'* in 3D.





tomtastic said:


> I, Frankenstien is up next for Sat.


I typically "test drive" a movie in 2D before buying it in 3D. I had the misfortune/fortune of watch all three movies:



_Judge Dredd_ was better than I thought it would be. I ended up getting it. It being reasonably priced definitely swayed my decision. 3D was excellent too.

_300 Rise of an Empire_ was terrible. I am a fan of the first one and was ready to pull the trigger on 3D blu ray but, alas, not even Eva Green in full 3D glory could overcome that hot mess of a movie to convince me to buy it. 

_I, Frankenstein_ was another stinker. No 3D effects can make up for that dog of a movie.

I love 3D but the story and the storytelling still come first.


----------



## NorthSky

♦ You're right about *'Dredd'* 3D; it was only ten bucks. ...And like I said; cool 3D effects.

♦ You are also right about *'300 - Rise of an Empire'* 3D; a mess of a movie with a bunch of nude male torsos. ...But you are wrong about _Eva Green_. 

♦ *'I, Frankenstein'* 3D; I have no comment. ...I don't disagree with nobody.


----------



## Apostate

NorthSky said:


> I did watch this; I prefer 3D over 2D. ...Very polished picture. ...And the sound is good too.


I like the video game series but I am generally wary of video game-based movies since they are usually bad. The trailer didn't really intrigue me and I couldn't get over the size of the lead actor's forehead (he's got a fivehead). 

But if you think it's well-made, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## NorthSky

Anyone saw this one recently?










* First I wasn't impressed by the film @ all, and the 3D presentation I found it subpar.
Anyone else who saw it cares to comment?


----------



## NorthSky

Apostate said:


> I like the video game series but I am generally wary of video game-based movies since they are usually bad. The trailer didn't really intrigue me and I couldn't get over the size of the lead actor's forehead (he's got a fivehead).
> 
> But if you think it's well-made, I'll give it a shot.


1. It is not an "actor" film. ...Lame cardboard type of delivery lines with fake emotions. ...Very plastic, rubber.
2. It is a "car" film. ...With nice picture and sound. ...In 3D. ...Vroom-vroom. 

* Them cars are not the cheap Chinese type, but the more exotic and expensive ones ($ million plus). 
And the Mustang Shelby was made in the USA (muscle, with sound signature).


----------



## Apostate

NorthSky said:


> * Them cars are not the cheap Chinese type, but the more exotic and expensive ones ($ million plus).
> And the Mustang Shelby was made in the USA (muscle, with sound signature).


Nice. Featuring exotics like in the video game but what are cheap Chinese type cars? I didn't even realize Chinese made cars other than crappy ones for their domestic consumption.


----------



## NorthSky

Chinese use mainly bicycles. ...But they also import cars from America, Japan, Europe, ...
And they also have motorcycles, and tricycles, and other type of human power and animal pulling locomotion, buggies...

They also have trains, and airports. 

Anyway, them cars from that flick are from another totally different genre; American, Italian, ...


----------



## v_man

we enjoyed this one ... It's a pretty dark movie , and I don't mean thematically , I mean as in there's lots of dark hues , deep blacks , it really pushed our Samsung 3D TV. Overall I thought the movie and 3D aspects were phenomenal . The movie itself is excellent as well ...


----------



## NorthSky

Me too, I love *'Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas' - 3D*.

And this one too (3D) :::


----------



## TonyDP

NorthSky said:


> Anyone saw this one recently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * First I wasn't impressed by the film @ all, and the 3D presentation I found it subpar.
> Anyone else who saw it cares to comment?


I picked up the 3D BluRay and watched it a couple of times.

In terms of the film, I thought it played better at home than at the theater. There are some problems with the story and the character bits drag the film down somewhat but the action scenes are very entertaining.

In terms of the 3D, this one was a post-conversion but still had some effective 3D in my opinion. The character moments have, as expected, moderate depth. Things really pop during the action sequences; the depth is cranked up and there are lots of examples of pop out of the screen: bullets, debris, smoke and particle effects and so on. Overall, I'd rate the 3D as superior to the original film.

I got it for $25 from Amazon and felt it was worth the money.


----------



## NorthSky

Thx Tony for your comments. I eventually will watch the 2D version, and then revisit the 3D one. 
...Just to be safe. 

* By the way, I did not like the original 3D one. ...And the film.


----------



## Apostate

NorthSky said:


> Chinese use mainly bicycles. ...But they also import cars from America, Japan, Europe, ...
> And they also have motorcycles, and tricycles, and other type of human power and animal pulling locomotion, buggies...
> 
> They also have trains, and airports.
> 
> Anyway, them cars from that flick are from another totally different genre; American, Italian, ...


I see. You were using the term "cheap Chinese" as a pejorative, not as a source of origin for the cars. A bit ironic since the Chinese _nouveau riche _are the biggest buyers of exotic million-dollar cars as shown in the movie, I believe.


----------



## NorthSky

China, are they building cars in the over a $ million price range? ...Or replicas?
...And the ultra rich Chinese people are they into replicas or into Japanese and Italian and American and European fancy cars?

In *'Need for Speed'*, are they using cars made in China, or from somewhere else? ...Are they replicas? 
And when they get destroyed are they CGI effects? 

That's all I'm sayin'; anything else is from your own 3D imagination. 

* Did you watch the flick?


----------



## Apostate

Dude, what the hell are you talking about?  You are the one who brought up Chinese and cars. Now you are going off in a stream of consciousness again. Go get some sleep. smh

And yes, I will most likely see the movie since I enjoy "car" movies. I even liked _Gone in 60 Seconds_ with Nicholas Cage.


----------



## NorthSky

Oh relax; see the movie in 3D and then we'll talk. 

* *'Gone in 60 Seconds'* was cool, I like that one...Shelby.  ...No 3D here though.


----------



## NorthSky

*Eleanor*


----------



## tomtastic

Watched Jurassic Park. Very nice conversion done by Stereo D, same team that did Titanic. A must own feature for 3D fans. Not all scenes I thought looked great, that is, had it been a native 3D production, would have looked better. But considering the amount of work into this conversion, it's one of the best conversions I've seen, right there with Titanic, maybe a little better at times a little worse at times.

Wish they'd do some more conversions from old titles with this level of attention. Well, I've watched all my new 3D purchases, I'll have to rewatch something or order some more content.


----------



## NorthSky

bigtev said:


> Watched Titanic last night, 3d wasn't too bad but was hoping being in 3d the story line would have been better aswell
> 
> Think I could be expecting too much from 3d


Which part you like best; the first part, or the second one (disc 2)?


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> Watched Jurassic Park. Very nice conversion done by Stereo D, same team that did Titanic. A must own feature for 3D fans. Not all scenes I thought looked great, that is, had it been a native 3D production, would have looked better. But considering the amount of work into this conversion, it's one of the best conversions I've seen, right there with Titanic, maybe a little better at times a little worse at times.
> 
> Wish they'd do some more conversions from old titles with this level of attention. Well, I've watched all my new 3D purchases, I'll have to rewatch something or order some more content.


In 3D; *'Jurassic Park'* or *'Predator'* ? ...You like more.


----------



## tomtastic

I'm getting Predator next. Don't have it yet. That's pretty much it for old conversions, I think they stopped converting old titles.


----------



## NorthSky

That would be just about enough. ...Get it on with the new stuff, and use the best 3D techniques, with 3D in mind first. 

Think 3D, not greedy. ...Do it for the true art form; money will automatically follow.
It's good for the environment, good for the humanity, for the wildlife, the water, the air, the soil, for you, and for us all.


----------



## v_man

Predator 3D got lackluster reviews here

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Predator-3D-Blu-ray/68710/

...any thoughts ? I was pretty bummed as I love Predator but maybe I'll just have to see for myself


----------



## NSX1992

v_man said:


> Predator 3D got lackluster reviews here
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Predator-3D-Blu-ray/68710/
> 
> ...any thoughts ? I was pretty bummed as I love Predator but maybe I'll just have to see for myself


If you liked Predator get the 3D version. As I recall the 3D was ok.


----------



## NorthSky

v_man said:


> Predator 3D got lackluster reviews here
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Predator-3D-Blu-ray/68710/
> 
> ...any thoughts ? I was pretty bummed as I love Predator but maybe I'll just have to see for myself


You cannot trust most of them reviews. It's only a one-person opinion. ...Respectable, yes, but not the basis to form your own opinion of the film in 3D. Everybody's different, we don't have to agree with no one but ourselves. Sometimes we agree, more or less, other times we disagree, more or less. @ the end it's us who have the ultimate right opinion, always.  ...Can't we be wrong? Of course, not.  ...Seriously, we have to be right, or the world will be very boring. ...No? 

** Check Ralph's review of *'Predator' - 3D*


----------



## NorthSky

I revisited a favorite animation flick of mine last night, in 3D of course :::










* That, you can buy with confidence.


----------



## AndreHD

Texas Chainsaw may not be everyones cup of tea, but there's a couple of really good pop out scenes where Leatherface sticks the chainsaw blade right out the screen .


----------



## NorthSky

AndreHD said:


> Texas Chainsaw may not be everyones cup of tea, but there's a couple of really good pop out scenes where Leatherface sticks the chainsaw blade right out the screen .


Did it cut through your screen? ...How long is your warranty for your TV?


----------



## bigtev

Just went and saw 'into the storm', carnt believe the buggers didn't make it 3d (so i believe) , if there was ever a movie screaming to be in 3d it's this one


----------



## bigtev

NorthSky said:


> Which part you like best; the first part, or the second one (disc 2)?


delayed response 'stupid broken laptop'

The second disk was ok with the doco's, the menu layout was stunning well worth the $12 that I paid for the disks


----------



## NorthSky

*'Titanic' 3D*



bigtev said:


> delayed response 'stupid broken laptop'
> 
> The second disk was ok with the doco's, the menu layout was stunning well worth the $12 that I paid for the disks


On the second disc, @ the end I cried, when Jack went to the ocean's bottom floor. 
...With Rose above and afloat and freezing to death, ...till her desperate rescue, whistling.
- I liked the engine's rooms. 

* I don't remember the menu's layout, and neither how much I paid for it.
...And the documentary; it went into obscured memory, like the ship sinking into the deep black and cold darkness of the ocean.


----------



## bonaparte848

Pacific rim, edge of tomorrow and frozen. All great 3d


----------



## NorthSky

Revisited ::










* Only/strictly for _Emily Browning._  ...The rest is a total mess.


----------



## oleus

NorthSky said:


> Did it cut through your screen? ...How long is your warranty for your TV?


i was actually very surprised with how much i enjoyed Texas Chainsaw 3d. I certainly would not recommend it to non-horror fans, but the 3d quality was good, it was a well photographed movie, and for its genre it was entertaining.


----------



## NorthSky

oleus said:


> i was actually very surprised with how much i enjoyed *Texas Chainsaw 3D*. I certainly would not recommend it to non-horror fans, but the 3d quality was good, it was a well photographed movie, and for its genre it was entertaining.


I just might getting it then, thx.  ...Just for fun of course.


----------



## NorthSky

Last night I watched this :::










* I would have to revisit it again, but next time in 2D. ...Because in 3D I wasn't @ all that impressed.


----------



## oleus

NorthSky said:


> Last night I watched this :::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I would have to revisit it again, but next time in 2D. ...Because in 3D I wasn't @ all that impressed.


same here. it's probably the first time i actively thought "I can't wait to watch this in 2d" while viewing a 3d title.


----------



## NorthSky

Too many 3D films are simply a waste by studios who just want to cash more money. ...3D movies sell.

If you want to do 3D properly do it for the type of flicks that are constructed with 3D cameras' perspective in mind. ...Fast moving action scenes aren't it, IMO.

3D is very cool, it's a true cinema artform. Some animated flicks look great, but not all moving pictures are created equal. ...Real-life cinematography and CGI effects and all that jazz...

North America is so much infatuated with all the atmospheric particles floating above our heads that hero comic books on our screens are a diversion to escape the inevitable turmoil transposing ahead. ...It is simply a way of speech, with a semi-touch of realism mixed with fiction. ...It is Hollywood. ...It is Captain America. ...And you all know what that means...3D or not.


----------



## tomtastic

Finished up watching The Penguin King. Started this one months ago, but never got back to it. This is the final one from David Attenborough that I've purchased. So far I think there's 6 titles from him and Sky 3D which include: *Flying Monsters, Micro Monsters, Kingdom of Plants, Galapagos, Natural History Museum and Penguin King.*

They've all been pretty good 3D titles and I'm looking forward to more from Attenborough and his 3D productions. I will say on Penguin King I was a little disappointed with the 3D on this one. It was very, very slight. I didn't notice a lot of depth throughout the entire run of it nor any popout.

Also, the production didn't entertain as well as the other titles. The story follows a penguin through their breeding cycle as well as some of the other animals that they interact with. But overall, not as interesting as the other productions, in my opinion. 

The HD quality is quite good and there's a good deal of shots throughout including underwater shots. I don't remember any arial shots since they arrived at South Georgia via a sail boat. Still their shot selections where very good. I just don't consider it as good as the similar Galapagos feature which was also a difficult on location shoot. Another reason I didn't feel it was as entertaining is Attenborough isn't present on this production, he merely provides narration.

The musical score is quite nice and is blended well with the 5.1 mix.

Biggest disappointment would be the 3D is slight, which I'm really surprised with the camera rig they're using and overall somewhere around 1M in equipment. I noticed they did shoot a lot of long lens stuff which will negate some of the depth, but I noticed even on some close shots the depth was still very shallow.

There is a making of documentary which runs for almost 40 minutes. It's nearly as enjoyable as the main feature and details the voyage, crew, equipment and some of the extreme on-location challenges. The making of is just in 2D and the main feature is playable in 2D and 3D.

Since this comes from UK (I ordered mine from Amazon.co.uk) I suspect the 2D content is output at 25p, so if you've had trouble playing that before, this won't be any different. The disc is region free and will play fine. My player/avr/display had no trouble playing the 25p content.

I need to do a review of Natural History Museum still, I viewed that one awhile ago too, I'll see if I can get something up on that one after I view it again. The 3D was better on that one, if I remember right.


----------



## NorthSky

The last couple 3D BD flicks that I watched (not too long ago) :::








---------------------









♦ 'Godzilla' => Abominability. 

♦ 'The Art of Flight' => Awesomeness.


----------



## deano86

What version of Art of Flight 3d did you get? Italian, German, Australian? And did your version have a 7.1 or 5.1 track?

Thanks


----------



## NorthSky

French, from France.

Languages:

* English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1
* French: Dolby Digital 5.1


----------



## deano86

OK, it's interesting how the different versions also have differences in the soundtracks... some versions have the original 7.1 soundtrack, while others only 5.1 I love the 2d blu ray as it is, but I am definitely on the lookout for a good price on the 3d version myself.....


----------



## NorthSky

It is an awesome documentary/living-on-the-edge experience. The picture quality and music score are pure awesomeness. ...Virgin white steep peaks of powder snow.

If you like snowboarding, wildlife, nature, mountains, snow, beautiful/majestic locales, helicopters flying, amazing daredevil risks, artistic body movements, talent, true art mastering/maitrise, people, travelling, best cameramen, excellent music score, ... this is it. 

And in 3D it is even better. And in Dolby TrueHD 5.1 with Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movie mode superimposed it is plenty enveloping, ...till Dolby Atmos. 

♦ The world is ours, we just have to grab it, grab what we like most from it. ♦


----------



## NorthSky

If you like modern dance get *'Pina'* in 3D, from the Criterion Collection, on Blu of course.


----------



## fmedrano1977

Transformers :Age of Extinction, now if only I had the Atmos hardware to give the Atmos Soundtrack a test drive. 

HTC One (m8)


----------



## tomtastic

NorthSky said:


> And in 3D it is even better. And in Dolby TrueHD 5.1 with Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movie mode superimposed it is plenty enveloping, ...till Dolby Atmos.


And I always thought PLIIx was for expanding 2ch sources. Didn't think TrueHD/DTS HD MA needed any improvement.


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> And I always thought PLIIx was for expanding 2ch sources. Didn't think TrueHD/DTS HD MA needed any improvement.


Dolby PLIIx is great for expanding Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA _5.1_ audio soundtracks into *7.1*
{"x" as extra back surround channels} 

You did not know that, really?

* It not only works with two-channel stereo, but also with three, four, and five point one channel sources. 
Try it, you'll see (hear). 

We can always improve what they're giving us, for the better.
...And now with Dolby Surround (up-mixer). ...Because the Dolby PLII family is becoming a distant blip in our radar. ...Not there anymore in new receivers and SSPs.

♦ I bet that the majority of people with them packed/featured receivers have never explored all the audio/video possibilities of their toys. ...And not even half of them, if.


----------



## tomtastic

Well, maybe it's just my receiver then since it doesn't enable PLIIx with 5.1, only 2ch. I get sound from all 4 but I suspect it's just from the side surrounds being split. I typically enable thx cinema with 5.1.


----------



## NorthSky

That would be extremely strange, because my Integra DHC-80.3 SSP allows me to do almost anything. 
...The listening audio modes for both music and movies are limitless, quasi.
...Except for Dolby Atmos, Dolby Surround (up-mixer), and Auro-3D with Auromatic (up-mixer). 
...DTS-UHD ain't here just yet. ...Same for dts 3D (up-mixer). 

What is the receiver you are using Tom? ...And how many speakers do you have connected right now?


----------



## tomtastic

8 Speakers, Pioneer VSX 53. It has PLIIx/IIz, I don't have the height speakers so not using that, but there's no way to enable IIx over 5.1. I do get sound from all rear surrounds, but not in PL IIx mode.


----------



## terry2

Just finished watching Maleficent 3D. Had not seen it and didn't know exactly what to expect. I enjoyed the story but it's another one with conservative use of 3D. Pretty dark image but director's intent I guess. All in all worth the import.


----------



## Urza

Been lurking the 3D forums lately. I see a lot of stuff I want as I plan on buying a sammy 75 inch 7150.

I must say however, sure is getting old all the people on AVS, esp in the display forums slamming 3d. They repeat the same thing over and over "3D is dead", "You don't need it", or my fav "I have it, just don't use it"

Every time myself and my family watch 3D we love it, so count me in the camp that loves it.


----------



## ekaaaans

Urza said:


> I must say however, sure is getting old all the people on AVS, esp in the display forums slamming 3d. They repeat the same thing over and over "3D is dead", "You don't need it", or my fav "I have it, just don't use it"


There are too many movies where the 3D is either sub-par or barely makes an impact. If the first movies I saw on my 3D set were *Maleficent, Cars 2 *and* Captain America: Winter Soldier, *I might have slipped into the "You don't need it" camp myself. Fortunately I got a load of movies like *Monsters vs Aliens* and *Resident Evil: Afterlife* that I can't imagine watching without the 3rd dimension. Conservative use of 3D is doing more harm to it's public perception that anything else.


----------



## tomtastic

I just caught myself looking at a new 4k passive LG, oh what will I do with the display I have now that I just bought 2 years ago?

Yes, I've noticed many on here, thankfully not so much in the 3D section —we're pretty much all 3D Fans here, diss on 3D, like it's a feature like a curved screen or something. It's more than a feature. 3D is art really, it's realism and truism. 3D is about the closest thing out there to what we actually see, it really is amazing that so many are not watching it. 

AVS is full of so called experts and knowledgable people, yet they don't see 3D as a benefit? Seems contradictory to me. I really can see a time when 3D is the only option for viewing, then if you can't view both, you just view with whichever eye you can. 3D has evolved so much over the past 100 something years, it keeps getting resurrected after a technological hurdle is jumped, then it rests for awhile until the next revolution.

It seems to be resting again? There's still content being delivered so not completely resting.

Conservative 3D is a problem. After watching Pompeii, I'm just at a loss as to why? There's so much more potential. Why not have a little popout here and there if it's that type of film? Why not give true depth perspective instead of making it resemble a converted 3D job.


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> 8 Speakers, Pioneer VSX 53. It has PLIIx/IIz, I don't have the height speakers so not using that, but there's no way to enable IIx over 5.1. I do get sound from all rear surrounds, but not in PL IIx mode.


Eight speakers; 7.1-channel with the sub, ok. 

If your Pioneer receiver cannot superimpose Dolby Pro Logic IIx over Dolby TrueHD 5.1 and over DTS-HD MA 5.1 then there is something amiss. I don't know exactly what it is but it sure is strange because I don't have that limitation with my Integra SSP, and didn't have that limitation either with my ex-Onkyo receivers (three of them - top guns) and an ex-Yamaha flagship receiver (RX-Z11). 

To me it don't ring right. ...I don't think we are talking about the same book's page here, you and I, Tom. 
♦ Which listening mode do you get sound from all your four surrounds when listening to a 5.1-channel audio soundtrack?

________

And 3D is magnificent with some flicks (Up, Avatar, Gravity, Tron Legacy, ...), and with others it is lacking (Green Lantern, Captain America 2, ...). 

Some people love 3D (me included) and others hate 3D. ...That's life; there is no black and white, but only multi-diversified colors of various preferences and personal taste according to each person's own vision from his/her own set of eyes, with display that they have/had experience with, calibrated or not, and all that jazz.

Plus! Some people simply hate 3D glasses, active or/and passive, no matter what.
And other people don't mind @ all (me included).

Life is life; there are people of all colors living on our planet, Earth. Some eat meat others don't, tra-la-la there are so many songs we all can sing, or not.

So many movies so little time. ...In 2D and in 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

Just put on To the Arctic again and watched about half of it. This was shot for IMAX 3D. I remember the 3D felt slight on this one and it was just the same as I remember it the first time. Even up close shots seemed 2D. The opening credits are the best part which are animated titles that popout a little. HD quality is pretty good throughout.


----------



## NorthSky

Revisited :::










Better this time around, and I don't know exactly why; probably my mood @ the moment.
...My state-of-mind, inner self-consciousness. ...Most likely than not.


----------



## Urza

tomtastic said:


> I just caught myself looking at a new 4k passive LG, oh what will I do with the display I have now that I just bought 2 years ago?
> 
> Yes, I've noticed many on here, thankfully not so much in the 3D section —we're pretty much all 3D Fans here, diss on 3D, like it's a feature like a curved screen or something. It's more than a feature. 3D is art really, it's realism and truism. 3D is about the closest thing out there to what we actually see, it really is amazing that so many are not watching it.
> 
> AVS is full of so called experts and knowledgable people, yet they don't see 3D as a benefit? Seems contradictory to me. I really can see a time when 3D is the only option for viewing, then if you can't view both, you just view with whichever eye you can. 3D has evolved so much over the past 100 something years, it keeps getting resurrected after a technological hurdle is jumped, then it rests for awhile until the next revolution.
> 
> It seems to be resting again? There's still content being delivered so not completely resting.
> 
> Conservative 3D is a problem. After watching Pompeii, I'm just at a loss as to why? There's so much more potential. Why not have a little popout here and there if it's that type of film? Why not give true depth perspective instead of making it resemble a converted 3D job.


What always baffles me is how in one sentence someone decires 3D as a fad, yet extolling 4K which I believe will be another niche. Niche calling a niche niche.


----------



## Don Landis

tomtastic said:


> AVS is full of so called experts and knowledgable people, yet they don't see 3D as a benefit? Seems contradictory to me. I really can see a time when 3D is the only option for viewing, then if you can't view both, you just view with whichever eye you can. 3D has evolved so much over the past 100 something years, it keeps getting resurrected after a technological hurdle is jumped, then it rests for awhile until the next revolution.


Tom- There are lots of self proclaimed experts here on AVS. In reality, not really experts on anything other than how they feel about their hobby. Most of them have more knowledge about our hobby than the average TV watcher.

But, while many at AVS are outspoken about 3D is is nothing new. AVS members are mostly in fear of the new technology in general. I never did quite understand that mindset but would have to believe that most here want to believe that the big bucks they just spent on the latest stuff will never become obsolete. So when a new technology is announced, they automatically claim it stinks. They don't know if the community will accept it and hope they don't. When the community or a large part of it does accept it ( I'm including a much larger community than just those who post here) they deny the statistics, searching endlessly for evidence it is unpopular. From my own beginning in the hobby in 1973 I recall this rejection with surround sound, vs stereo. I can't think of any technology that was accepted as great for the hobby in it's history. Few here will recall the huge debate about tubes vs transistors for hifi equipment. AVS began at the beginning of the HDTV, and the digital projector. Anyone who owned a CRT back then considered you a fool if you switched to a digital projector. 

I'm different in that I can't wait to get the new tech stuff. I had a 3/4 Umatic VCR before most people knew you could record a TV program. I had a 72" Kloss Novabeam projector when most people thought a 25" color CRT was as big as you could see TV. And I went through all the iterations of surround sound. I'm no different with other technology. I'm not an early adopter much anymore but I never put down the new tech I don't yet have. Last early adopter was my smart watch I'm had for over a year. Even with all the hype Apple watch is getting now, most don't even know this exists and when I answer my phone from my wrist, people stare at me like I'm Dick Tracy in disguise. 

I just understand the mindset of the AVS forum posters who hate anything new. There is no point in debating the subject as they are experts. I just know that one day they will come around when they are ready, just as the guy who would never have a transistor in his home theater because they sound awful and not real, like tubes. 3D and 4K is just the latest new and different offering. When most people were saying we don't need anything more than 1080p, today we have cell phone makers striving to offer that in small 5" cell phone screens. Will we have 4K cell phone screens in another 5 years? Probably sooner than that. 

I don't see everyone getting stereo 3D because there are physical limitations preventing some people from seeing it. However, I do see ALL Hollywood movies, maybe extend that to all media entertainment, being offered in 3D one day as a choice for us to decide.


----------



## Don Landis

Received Ratatoulli 3D and Godzilla 3D today in the mail. Should be a good 3D weekend.


----------



## NorthSky

That was a good read Don, above the above. 

* _Ratatouille_ btw.


----------



## fmedrano1977

A little off subject, are there any good 3D glasses that cover up the peripheral vision. The Samsung 3D glasses that came with my Sammy Plasmas, those rectangular things leave too much open. 

HTC One (m8)


----------



## NorthSky

Goggle around; you'll see all 3D model glasses. 

_______


----------



## tomtastic

Transformers 1-4, took over a week to rewatch these and then view the new one. They just go on forever and I fall asleep halfway into them.

I didn't think the 3D was any better than the 3rd. It's ok, but Legend of Hurcules was better 3D. HD quality was good and the story was a little better than the 3rd. They should have replaced Shia in the 3rd movie with Wallburg. That's about all I have to say about Transformers. It's a lot of special effects, if that's your thing. The audio cut out completely at 2hr35 using the 7.1. I backed it up a minute and tried it again and it played fine the 2nd time through. It seems like I have nothing but trouble on Dolby True HD tracks. Just about every one has issues.


----------



## ekaaaans

Picked up *Pacific Rim* after a very strong recommendation on the Transformers 4 thread. 

The 3D depth is dialed way up.(we need to see more of this) Even the over use of night sequences didn't hurt the effect. Could've used a bit more pop out, but probably the most effective conversion I've seen yet. I'm glad I added it to my humble collection. 


I also grabbed *Hotel Transylvania*...for no particular reason.

The animation and the 3D are just passable on this one. There is one very funny joke involving a suit of armor being kicked in the groin, but it doesn't really stand up to Despicable Me. The movie it seems most intent on emulating.


----------



## tomtastic

Just finished up X-Men DOFP. Very clever film, nicely put together. The 3D wasn't overly impressive but it was worth the purchase. Some scenes really benefited from 3D. I got the BB version which has the bonus packaging junk. This was a nice edition to the series.


----------



## NorthSky

I'll be investigating that one soon. ...Time...so little of it and so many movies.


----------



## fmedrano1977

tomtastic said:


> Just finished up X-Men DOFP. Very clever film, nicely put together. The 3D wasn't overly impressive but it was worth the purchase. Some scenes really benefited from 3D. I got the BB version which has the bonus packaging junk. This was a nice edition to the series.


That kitchen scene where everything pauses has some nice 3D.

HTC One (m8)


----------



## TonyDP

I just got thru watching *Mr. Peabody & Sherman* on 3D BluRay.

As a fan of the old cartoons I thought the movie did a good job of bringing the characters into the 21st century. While the movie gets saddled with all of typical "family film" tropes, it was also very faithful to the original material. The old Mr. Peabody & Sherman cartoons always revolved around the heroes taking a trip into the past to help some historical character achieve some significant accomplishment and were full of revisionist history, offbeat historical recreations and deliberately bad puns. The new movie keeps that same tone and if anything I think a lot of the gags are oriented more towards adults than the little kids.

Visually the 3D was really good with outstanding depth and lots of stuff poking out of the screen. The trips into the past take the viewer to all sorts of places like ancient Egypt, Renaissance Italy, the Trojan War and more and each has its own distinctive look. The movie definitely used 3D to its advantage and watching it in 2D would lessen the experience.

There is also a Rocky & Bullwinkle 3D short on the disc which is also well done and quite faithful to those old cartoons as well.

Overall a very entertaining film and definitely a keeper.


----------



## tomtastic

Watching Arches National Park from the America's National Park series on DVR. Missin my 3Net. I even miss the repetitive 3Net commercials too during the programs.)


----------



## NorthSky

I tried that guy the other night (in 3D) but fell asleep (was tired). 
...I'll try another night, soon, when less tired. :nerd:


----------



## Teremei

I still have some 3D blus I never watched yet. Pacific Rim, Godzilla, a few others. I'm going to watch the Wizard of Oz and House of Wax this week for the Halloween mood. Both really well done 3D. I just happen to be getting in my 70" LG this morning as a replacement for the R550a.


----------



## Chere

Just found this thread and thought I'd chime in as well.


I have lately started collecting 3D movies that have great pop out scenes as I think that is one area that has been completely under utilized by the movie industry in recent years. The fear that many might consider it as just "a gimmick" has to a larger extent played a part in this but I speak for many when I say that is absolutely not the case. Even though I'm a videophile, I'd like to be razzled dazzled every time I put those ridiculous glasses on but that rarely is the case anymore as every filmmaker is playing it 'too safe'.


Anyways I just watched A turtle's Tale which is considered by many as one of the finest 3D mediums ever.


Sad really as movies like these are what make 3D really wonderful. 


http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=171400


----------



## alexuts2oo4

Chere said:


> Anyways I just watched A turtle's Tale which is considered by many as one of the finest 3D mediums ever.
> 
> 
> Sad really as movies like these are what make 3D really wonderful.


If you like pop-Outs, than you MUST also watch Sammy's Adventures 2 and Thunder and the house of Magic. The last one is directed by Ben Stassen, the same Person who directed Sammy's Adventures 1&2. You also MUST watch Journey to the Center of the Earth 1&2 (Journey to the mysterious Island).


----------



## Chere

^^^^ I have and the only one that I'm missing is Journey 2 which I'll be picking up very soon


----------



## tomtastic

Watching America's National Parks: Death Valley, from 3Net.


----------



## kmartin173

I've recently watched Piranha, Shark Night and Final Destination 5. Yes I have teenagers. They were fun for the kids but the 3D didn't really impress in any of them. 

Watched Edge of Tomorrow with the wife, good 3D but I was surprised they didn't make more and better use of it.

Haven't watched anything that rivals Gravity yet and was pleasantly surprised at how good the 3D was in Titantic.

I've got the last Transformers, Godzilla, Avatar and Predator in the cue.


----------



## NorthSky

Finally watched (entirely) the last X-Men flick in 3D. ...It was fine, I liked it.


----------



## NorthSky

We all love good 3D well made with intelligent artistic taste; TF4 is surely one of them.


----------



## tomtastic

Watching Magic of the Louvre Ep 2 on LG's 3D World. Low quality streaming, full of compression artifacts, macro blocking and lots of buffering due to my slow internet. But it's 3D. A nice concept but the low bit rate ruins the quality. A few other shows look interesting. I'll take a look and post the ones worth watching.

*3D WORLD*


----------



## johnny905

Watched Jurassic Park 3D today and really liked it. After being disappointed by my last couple purchases (Wreck it Ralph the most recent) I was really happy to see a movie where it was always obvious the film was in 3D. It felt like it was filmed to be in 3D from the start. Great job on this conversion!


----------



## johnny905

I wonder if LG will continue to support LG World once they launch 3DGO in the coming days. Can't wait until it hits Canada later this year.




tomtastic said:


> Watching Magic of the Louvre Ep 2 on LG's 3D World. Low quality streaming, full of compression artifacts, macro blocking and lots of buffering due to my slow internet. But it's 3D. A nice concept but the low bit rate ruins the quality. A few other shows look interesting. I'll take a look and post the ones worth watching.
> 
> *3D WORLD*


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> Watched *Jurassic Park 3D* today and really liked it. After being disappointed by my last couple purchases (Wreck it Ralph the most recent) I was really happy to see a movie where it was always obvious the film was in 3D. It felt like it was filmed to be in 3D from the start. Great job on this conversion!


I liked it too. ...Great 3D post. :nerd:


----------



## Teremei

I'm going to watch The House of Wax which I bought last year. To anyone looking for a great Halloween 3D movie, please pick it up. The 3D depth and pop out is very obvious, it's a great 3D movie, and great classic at the same time!


----------



## NorthSky

No 3D pumpkin, no good for Halloween.


----------



## Don Landis

> Watching America's National Parks: Death Valley, from 3Net.


tom- how is that? in 3D? I'll have to track it down. I've been collecting footage for 3 years now of the Death Valley sites and will be complete on my next visit. It will be another like Bryce Canyon I did.

Where did you watch 3Net from? I thought they were off the air as of August.


----------



## tomtastic

Don Landis said:


> tom- how is that? in 3D? I'll have to track it down. I've been collecting footage for 3 years now of the Death Valley sites and will be complete on my next visit. It will be another like Bryce Canyon I did.
> 
> Where did you watch 3Net from? I thought they were off the air as of August.


Yeah, 3Net, I have it recorded still on DVR along with the other America's National Park series. It's a pretty good feature like the others. The first time I saw it, I didn't think the 3D was that prominent on this one because of the openness of Death Valley, but this viewing, there are a few shots that have good depth. But a lot of shots are wide open, with no adjustment of lens spacing. A few locations they visited in the Death Valley episode: Badwater Basin, Charcoal Kilns, silver mines, that I can remember and they included the early history.

All of the ones I have in 3D: Yellowstone N P, Hawai'i Volcanoes N P, Death Valley N P, Yosemite N P and The Arches N P. I've been looking to see if they were ever released anywhere else 2D or 3D but I can't find anything. I think they were produced for 3Net, so not surprised.

Let us know when you get your Death Valley feature finished up, Don, look forward to viewing it.


----------



## Don Landis

There are some areas of Death Valley that look really good in 3D. I've spent 12 days so far in the area shooting. There's a lot of areas I won't have in it because it is just so big. Bryce Canyon took me 3 days. Valley of Fire took me 8 days. I have completed the Monument Valley area and that will be my next one to edit. I also have Arches NP and will finish that up after Monument Valley.


----------



## tomtastic

Watching America's National Parks: Yosemite from my 3net recordings. This one is very nice quality, might be the best one of the series. Really good depth and good colors, detail is pretty good too considering it came from Directv. Teddy Roosevelt said it was the most beautiful place in the world. I can't argue with that. After watching it in 3D, I _really_ want to go.


----------



## Don Landis

I just ordered 3 new 3d Documentaries from the Amazom.UK site. Galapagos Island, Costa Rica, and Colombia. These are region B titles. 

As I was in Colombia and Costa Rica last March, I was especially thrilled to find these. I have my own 3D videos ( tourist travel videos ) as chapters in my Panama Canal title video on my YT site. Galapagos Island is one location I probably will never see in person. 

Barry C. here on AVS has done some short video clips of Yosemite. It's too bad these programs you have recorded to your DVR have been mostly lost for airing to the rest of us. I looked on the Sony Store site via my PS3 for them and they are not to be found. Maybe the producer will one day convert those 3Net productions to BluRay. Considering the original partners in the network are still around and producing, it would seem there is a possibility. They could also be offered in the souvenir stores at the locations. I have seen many 2D Blu Ray videos of places like Monument Park, Death Valley that are hard to find anywhere else.


----------



## tomtastic

Barry sent me a short clip of his Yosemite 3D footage. I couldn't view it in 3D, I can't remember why, I think it was interlaced framed if I remember right and I'm not setup for it yet. Not long now I will be after I get the rest of what I need. I think he used a JVC? Or maybe one of the Sony TD's, I can't remember. It looked very sharp in 2D.

Let us know how they are. I have been looking at them but I really can't decide. The studio "KSM", I've read very mixed reviews similar to 3Dmedia, maybe they put more effort into their productions, idk. They have one on Panama too, maybe you saw that one.

I actually went back and found an email of one of the consumer relations reps for 3net and voiced my opinion on their closure and asked what the likely hood of a return in the future, I haven't heard back yet, probably never will. I have the name of the stereographer for the series, but I can also tell by the credits there was post 3D production done by 3net so it may not just be up to him on releasing these to Blu ray. I had contacted the HD PVR board if they captured 3D, and they don't see the 3D flag thru HDMI, so I was told, so I didn't see any reason to upgrade over my component version. I've been wondering though, if it would even matter. I would think the 3D image would just be a side by side 1920x1080i signal. Unless it's another format like interleaved.

I'm just kicking myself for not saving more 3D stuff before they shut it down. Of course it would have been nice if they had announced something about a month before. It was a very quiet and sudden closure and as I've said, I don't think they gave the channel a chance. Really, it was a little too soon for it. If we had glasses free 3D available I think the channel would have had more viewers and more content over time and glasses free is almost here.

I thought the 3net channel looked pretty optimistic last I checked. They were producing 3D and 4k content, I don't know what their plans of 4k were. I've read they haven't broken up the studio completely, they still plan to do production work, so who knows, they could be back.

Give us a review of those features, I've had my eye on them but a lot of 3D Blu rays to buy I haven't made the plunge on the KSM studio. I don't have a region free player but I could just add them to Plex and watch there in side by side.


----------



## dfergie

I have several of the latest 3D movies waiting for when I get time to watch, I watched some of my TDR10 recordings from the last weeks hunting trip last night, some came out pretty good and I caught Coyotes howling which sounded pretty good...


----------



## oleus

I watched Edge of Tomorrow and X-Men Days of Future Past this weekend. I found the 3d in both to be "ok". Edge was slightly above average for a conversion, and TBH I was surprised to find out that X-Men wasn't a conversion. They looked decent.

I also sampled some of the Imax 3d scenes from Transformers 4. Very nice looking transfer-wise, but again, 3d was not blowing me away (i only sampled scenes from the first 45 minutes).


----------



## tomtastic

WWII in 3D










Very nice feature about the use of 3D in WWII, mainly still photography from the Germans. A few 2D clips inserted, but mostly original B&W 3D stills, a few color images and an original 3D video of loading a flak 88, all these mixed in with new 3D high definition shots of modern examiners viewing original images and some dissolves of modern locations to WWII era 3D images.

The 3D is very prominent on this feature all the way through and is good quality. Only complaint was running time at a mere 46 mins.


----------



## tomtastic

Watching "History of the World In Two Hours"










Saw this a couple years ago in it's original 2D broadcast. This 3D release is hardly worth the effort. It comes bundled with the History in 3D 3 Disc set, so if you're not buying them individually, you'll get it anyway. The live action sections appear mostly converted, and a bad conversion at that. A few of the live action scenes look decent but overall, doesn't hold up to a good 3D release. The animated 3D sections look the best but not great either. A few scenes you can actually see some strange horizontal plane movement in the 3D conversion process. It's really distracting. Don't buy this one expecting it to knock you back, but if you want to see what a bad conversion can look like, this is it.


----------



## Don Landis

Thanks for the heads up on History of the World 3D. I have WWII in 3D and agree with your opinion.


----------



## tomtastic

Watched "TITANIC 100 years in 3D"









This one is pretty nice overall. The underwater 3D footage is the real gem of this production and it's blended into new interviews with RMS Titanic restoration crew and new 3D computer modeling as well as original 2d photos. The 2D photos are mostly in a floating 3D window, one photo early on, they actually did some cutting and pasting and layered it, a hack job if I've ever seen one.

Mostly the extra content seems to get into the way of the main content: the new underwater 3D footage of the remains of Titanic. While there's some good info blended in it really was annoying to say the least to move away from what we came to see.

This one is also bundled with History in 3D, and I would say it is a nice 3D feature to own. The only one I didn't enjoy was History of the World in 2 Hours, mainly with the 3D quality, which was poor. If you've already bought one of these, just avoid that one and get what you're missing. If you don't have these, get the History box set as it does have a nice slip case and lenticular cover.

Box set:


----------



## tomtastic

Watched "Ghosts of the Abyss"









Saw this in 2D before, first time viewing in 3D. I really liked the production when I first viewed this and thought the 3D would really bring Titanic alive. It did. This is the best viewing of Titanic I've seen yet. Titanic 100 years in 3D isn't bad, I'm glad I have both now, but the footage is much better on James Cameron's trip. You can really see they just put more into their production with lighting, crew and equipment. The History version is much darker and harder to see, "Ghosts" they had plenty of lighting including a large submersible chandelier. I like Bill Paxton narrating. It adds a nice human element to the documentary. Plus, unlike Titanic 100 Years, they don't interrupt the underwater footage as much and when they do it's with nice 3D footage above water discussing the mission, or they have original photos right over the underwater footage, so it doesn't detract too much from the main attraction. 

Other neat features are newly shot images of people aboard titanic blended into background images of the underwater footage of Titanic which give an eerie yet mesmerizing effect. I have to admit this is a very nice documentary that is good enough on its own, but really comes alive in 3D.

This was filmed in 2001 with a pair of HDW-F950 Sony Cinealta cameras, basically stripped down to they could fit as close as possible, approx 2.7 inches. The results are very nice. If you sit too close on this one you may notice some ghosting so bare that in mind, otherwise the 3D is a nice presentation. Not too much popout, mostly good depth throughout as if you were floating right above Titanic.

The 3D package is also bundled with a 2D Blu ray with both 60 and 90 min versions, the 3D is of the original 60 min theatrical version. There's also a DVD with the same stuff, although I don't think I'll ever use it.


----------



## Joseph Clark

TonyDP said:


> I just got thru watching *Mr. Peabody & Sherman* on 3D BluRay.
> 
> As a fan of the old cartoons I thought the movie did a good job of bringing the characters into the 21st century. While the movie gets saddled with all of typical "family film" tropes, it was also very faithful to the original material. The old Mr. Peabody & Sherman cartoons always revolved around the heroes taking a trip into the past to help some historical character achieve some significant accomplishment and were full of revisionist history, offbeat historical recreations and deliberately bad puns. The new movie keeps that same tone and if anything I think a lot of the gags are oriented more towards adults than the little kids.
> 
> Visually the 3D was really good with outstanding depth and lots of stuff poking out of the screen. The trips into the past take the viewer to all sorts of places like ancient Egypt, Renaissance Italy, the Trojan War and more and each has its own distinctive look. The movie definitely used 3D to its advantage and watching it in 2D would lessen the experience.
> 
> There is also a Rocky & Bullwinkle 3D short on the disc which is also well done and quite faithful to those old cartoons as well.
> 
> Overall a very entertaining film and definitely a keeper.


I agree completely, Tony. This film was a real treat in 3D - and a lot of fun to boot! I hadn't read much about it before renting it at Family Video the other day, so I had less than stellar expectations. Now, I plan to use it as a demo piece for friends when I have them over to see my new LG OLED TV. All the time travel/worm hole sequences look absolutely spectacular on this set. OLED has true blacks (really - absolutely, unequivocally black!!!), but I didn't notice a single instance of ghosting. 3D looks really good on this set, but Mr. Peabody and Sherman is probably the best title I've seen on it since I got it - and I've re-watched many titles from my 3D collection.


----------



## fmedrano1977

Hercules 3D, 3D was not bad at all. 

HTC One (m8)


----------



## tomtastic

Edge of Tomorrow, movie was decent, 3D only a few scenes I could tell the difference. I'm going to cut back on converted 3D title purchases now. Unless it's an older conversion which they aren't doing those anymore anyway. Edge was clearly a "cash in" attempt and not a very good one. If you're going to do 3D pony up and get it done right.


----------



## Don Landis

I can now confirm these three titles are Region Free. Amazon UK has them. I got all three for free shipping at £10 each. Took 11 days from date of order to arrive.


----------



## TonyDP

I finally got to watch X-Men: Days of Future Past. The movie itself was very good (on par with First Class for best mutant film so far) but for me the 3D was average at best. There was the occasional scene here and there that showcased some depth (especially with characters at different depth planes within Xavier's mansion) but real no pop-outs to speak of (other than the very occasional environmental effect like snow) despite plenty of scenes that could have clearly benefited from that sort of thing.

Director Bryan Singer used the same cinematographer from Jack The Giant Slayer and like that film, this one was very conservative on the 3D despite being natively shot.


----------



## oleus

TonyDP said:


> I finally got to watch X-Men: Days of Future Past. The movie itself was very good (on par with First Class for best mutant film so far) but for me the 3D was average at best. There was the occasional scene here and there that showcased some depth (especially with characters at different depth planes within Xavier's mansion) but real no pop-outs to speak of (other than the very occasional environmental effect like snow) despite plenty of scenes that could have clearly benefited from that sort of thing.
> 
> Director Bryan Singer used the same cinematographer from Jack The Giant Slayer and like that film, this one was very conservative on the 3D despite being natively shot.


Tony, I completely agree. It honestly looked like a conversion to me. There were many shots towards the end that looked completely 2d to me even though it would have been a perfect place for some depth. Other than some occasional FX shots, I really don't think the 3d was well utilized with this title at all.


----------



## tomtastic

James Cameron's Deep Sea Challenge.










I've been looking forward to this one for awhile now. 3D was decent. There's some popout here and there, also does appear to have some negative parallax issues at times in the closeup scenes. I don't know if this is ghosting or just a need to adjust the convergence. Special features are lacking any important making of feature. There is a short one but it doesn't really get into anything important with filming.


----------



## NorthSky

*Revisited :::*


----------



## NorthSky

Don Landis said:


> I can now confirm these three titles are Region Free. Amazon UK has them. I got all three for free shipping at £10 each. Took 11 days from date of order to arrive.


Are they well done Don?


----------



## tomtastic

Picked up The Adventures of Tintin and Legends of the Guardians locally used, both were ok kids movies. 3D was decent on both. I really thought the color depth looked amazing on "Guardians."


----------



## oleus

tomtastic said:


> Picked up The Adventures of Tintin and Legends of the Guardians locally used, both were ok kids movies. 3D was decent on both. I really thought the color depth looked amazing on "Guardians."


if you want to see a "kids movie" with AMAZING 3d and color depth - try RISE of the Guardians!


----------



## grubadub

i recently jumped into the world of 3d with the BenqW1070. 

so far i've watched:

Avatar - amazing 3d. it lives up to the hype. 

Amazing Spiderman - i hadn't seen this (actually watched part 2 first and liked it so i thought i might as well watch the first one in 3d). pretty good movie but the 3d was mediocre in my opinion. 

last night i watched Kung Fu Panda 2 - spectacular 3d. great flick for showing off what 3d can look like.

btw, all three of these were rentals from 3d blu ray rental.

not sure what's next up. i think i'm going to purchase Pacific Rim because i like the movie and heard that the 3d is really good.


----------



## NorthSky

Tonight is 3D night: 'Guardians of the Galaxy'










* I got fresh batteries.


----------



## jbug

Don Landis said:


> I just ordered 3 new 3d Documentaries from the Amazom.UK site. Galapagos Island, Costa Rica, and Colombia. These are region B titles.
> 
> As I was in Colombia and Costa Rica last March, I was especially thrilled to find these. I have my own 3D videos ( tourist travel videos ) as chapters in my Panama Canal title video on my YT site. Galapagos Island is one location I probably will never see in person.
> 
> Barry C. here on AVS has done some short video clips of Yosemite. It's too bad these programs you have recorded to your DVR have been mostly lost for airing to the rest of us. I looked on the Sony Store site via my PS3 for them and they are not to be found. Maybe the producer will one day convert those 3Net productions to BluRay. Considering the original partners in the network are still around and producing, it would seem there is a possibility. They could also be offered in the souvenir stores at the locations. I have seen many 2D Blu Ray videos of places like Monument Park, Death Valley that are hard to find anywhere else.


 

If the Costa Rica and Colombia docs are from "World Natural Heritage" then I have those also plus the one on Panama, Hawaii and The Grand Canyon. Very good documentaries that are packed with information and look great in 3D in the majority of scenes, especially interior scenes. Not sure if you are aware of this title but if not, I'd like to recommend a title call Bugs In 3D. It's an import 3D blu ray from Amazon.uk that has great noir type jazzy and international music. It is narrated by Judi Dench and is very interesting http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bugs-Abente...e=UTF8&qid=1418224404&sr=1-2&keywords=bugs+3d. Just like the above mentioned titles, it has replay value.


----------



## tomtastic

Just viewed Guardians of the Galaxy, awesome flick, 3D was nice too. The IMAX scenes really opened things up and were spaced fairly generous but not too often for AR changes. Didn't feel distracting, looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## tomtastic

Dawn of the Planet of Apes, 3D didn't over impress me, didn't have much or any leaping effects but it was comfortable. Movie was pretty good too. Still waiting on the sequel with Mark Wahlberg, when's that one happening?


----------



## grubadub

watched Pacific Rim over the weekend. i really like that movie and the 3D was spectacular


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Edge of Tomorrow, movie was decent, 3D only a few scenes I could tell the difference. I'm going to cut back on converted 3D title purchases now. Unless it's an older conversion which they aren't doing those anymore anyway. Edge was clearly a "cash in" attempt and not a very good one. If you're going to do 3D pony up and get it done right.



All these negative comments about conversion of Edge and others like Cap'n America 2--it's baffling to me. On my setup with the Sony 5200 player in action, I can change the separation, plus the player has a screen diagonal feature that asks for screen size and will force infinity separation to be 2.5" (I've measured it)--that works really well. I thought these two conversions were very good--and I'm picky. So far, the only two conversions I didn't like were Predators and Jurassic Park, but that had to do more with the lack of good resolution and contrast due to the older film and cgi used at the time.


I'm not saying that others aren't having issues, but some of this could be related to how your equipment is scaling and representing the image on the screen, and whether you have control over separation--not necessarily a bad conversion. Of course, now we are getting conversion hybrids like the latest Transformers movie that were mixed 2D and 3D made into a final 3D movie--which has outstanding 3D at least for me--as for the movie, I've never been much of fan of the franchise.


----------



## grubadub

watched Oz the Great and Powerful last night. the 3D was pretty good...really good at times. the movie itself: kind of tough to get through the first hour or so. it got a lot better after the green apple was munched on.


----------



## oleus

grubadub said:


> watched Oz the Great and Powerful last night. the 3D was pretty good...really good at times. the movie itself: kind of tough to get through the first hour or so. it got a lot better after the green apple was munched on.


the second half of the movie is sooooo much better than the first. the final battle is really great 3d eye candy and reference audio. getting there is quite the chore, though!!!!


----------



## grubadub

oleus said:


> the second half of the movie is sooooo much better than the first. the final battle is really great 3d eye candy and *reference audio*. getting there is quite the chore, though!!!!


oh yeah. the audio in the final scene was amazing. especially the bass. i think my room flexed


----------



## cinema13

fmedrano1977 said:


> Hercules 3D, 3D was not bad at all.
> 
> HTC One (m8)


Agree. This one was a surprise with good 3D (we even ducked once) as well as rich production elements. A much better movie than its reception would have indicated. Unlike other movies, the director has stated that he shot this designed for 3D and it shows.


----------



## NorthSky

Really? /// 'Hercules' in 3D. ...My eyes are different, certainly.


----------



## tomtastic

Storm Surfers










Just viewed this one. Enjoyable, a bit long at 95 minutes. 3D was fairly present all the way thru. A lot of distance shots, 3D not as great with those but makes up for it with good long focal shots of waves with excellent PQ. Lots of different 3D rigs, the best use here might be the GoPro 3D rig. Used predominantly throughout this feature and gets you right on board with the surfers. Main rig was a pair of Sony EX3's in parallel shooting long distance, a Sony TD300, Sony TD10 also a Panasonic 3DA1 (hey, I got one of those cool).

Not my favorite subject matter but it's entertaining, some funny scenes here and there.


----------



## tomtastic

Arabia 3D










Very nice feature, mostly outdoor, good lighting, maximize the IMAX camera's color and resolution. 3D depth is average, better viewed on a larger format screen but still is very decent on my 65". Ariel shots with the IMAX camera, underwater with the IMAX camera, pretty much all shots were with the IMAX camera that I could tell. Stunning color and clarity. If these IMAX 3D features every go to 4k I'd have to double dip for a 4K2D or 4K3D release. Also includes a making of feature.


----------



## tomtastic

Lord of the Dance










Viewed this one last night, actually I viewed it first on 3Net a couple years ago, adding it to the 3D pile for it was cheap. Fancy lad dance routines by Michael Flatley accompanied with some scantily clad women. 3D was filmed with all the right equipment, Red cameras with mirror rigs and a parallel rig at the back, but unfortunately the 3D wasn't dialed in enough. Too many wide shots, not enough close ups. Framed to 2.35, but that was ok, given the wider shots used, the extra height would have helped on closeups. I want to say they matted the 3Net version to 16x9, but I don't have it recorded any more. The Blu ray is better quality of course and the full version. The broadcast version I believe was 45 mins. Also, the 2.35 frame appeared to be set in, not all the way to the sides. I'll have to check and see if I had my display set to correct mode, but I think it's this way on the disc.

Audio was very nice with 7.1. Overall, enjoyable with the fast-paced Irish River Dancing.


----------



## tomtastic

Texas Chainsaw










Viewed last night. Not for the faint of heart. 3D was decent on this one with several leaping effects, mostly —you guessed it, with a chainsaw.

It's cheap on Amazon right now for under 10.00.


----------



## old corps

tomtastic said:


> Lord of the Dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewed this one last night, actually I viewed it first on 3Net a couple years ago, adding it to the 3D pile for it was cheap. Fancy lad dance routines by Michael Flatley accompanied with some scantily clad women. 3D was filmed with all the right equipment, Red cameras with mirror rigs and a parallel rig at the back, but unfortunately the 3D wasn't dialed in enough. Too many wide shots, not enough close ups. Framed to 2.35, but that was ok, given the wider shots used, the extra height would have helped on closeups. I want to say they matted the 3Net version to 16x9, but I don't have it recorded any more. The Blu ray is better quality of course and the full version. The broadcast version I believe was 45 mins. Also, the 2.35 frame appeared to be set in, not all the way to the sides. I'll have to check and see if I had my display set to correct mode, but I think it's this way on the disc.
> 
> Audio was very nice with 7.1. Overall, enjoyable with the fast-paced Irish River Dancing.



The wife & I thought this was outstanding. Rented it some time back from 3d-blurayrental.com .


Ed


----------



## tomtastic

The Lego Movie










Really impressed by this and the kids loved it too. Movie was great and the 3D added sufficient depth. Purchased this when the price went below 30.00 on Amazon.


----------



## johnny905

I picked up Gravity and Transformers on the cheap over the holidays online. Will be watching those as soon as they arrive.


----------



## andy sullivan

We watched Polar Express last night. Portions were pretty good and portions not so much. Overall I'd rate it a "C". Maybe we should start attaching a grade scale to the movies we talk about here. Sometimes just saying it was poor, good, great leaves a lot to the imagination. I am basing my grade on clearity, brightness, ghosting, cross talk, color representation, motion handling. No content considered. So far I rate two movies "B+". Hugo and Avatar.


----------



## tomtastic

Godzilla










Picked this one up locally for a decent price. Movie was decent. Not quite what I thought it'd be as far as where they went with the movie. Sound was impressive, rattled the blu ray cases off my speakers.

3D was unimpressive most of the time. I couldn't find any scenes that really benefited from the conversion job. It's a very slight 3D, which after awhile is forgotten. Many of the scenes, maybe even as much as half to 2/3 of this movie could have been filmed natively. The character scenes just didn't show any real depth to them and background. I would put this one right there along Clash of the Titans, World War Z and Edge of Tomorrow as the worst offending 3D movies with conversion. This really must stop. By all means convert the scenes that must be converted with CGI that is too difficult to add in later in 3D, but there really is no excuse for converting the entire movie. When you're filming someone in 2D and you convert that to 3D, it just looks pathetic. These conversions just look like a two layer dip at Taco Bell. Didn't I order the Taco Grande?


----------



## NorthSky

The guy just above has a verisimilitude in his vision, with mine. ...Not all the time, but quite often enough, which is most of the time.


----------



## Deja Vu

I've seen just about everything talked about here (Hollywood movies) and the only one I found disappointing in 3D was the first Spiderman movie. I guess I'm just a sucker for 3D.


----------



## Toe

andy sullivan said:


> We watched Polar Express last night. Portions were pretty good and portions not so much. Overall I'd rate it a "C". Maybe we should start attaching a grade scale to the movies we talk about here. Sometimes just saying it was poor, good, great leaves a lot to the imagination. I am basing my grade on clearity, brightness, ghosting, cross talk, color representation, motion handling. No content considered. So far I rate two movies "B+". Hugo and Avatar.


I would suggest keeping crosstalk/ghosting out of the rating since this is a variable that will be determined by the display being used. 

Watched A Christmas Carol 3d last which is one of the better 3d experiences on blu ray to my eyes. Very well done! 

I think the last one I watched before that was Captain America Winter Soldier 3d which was completely pointless in the third dimension. After watching both the 2d and 3d, I prefer the 2d version overall for this film.


----------



## andy sullivan

Toe said:


> I would suggest keeping crosstalk/ghosting out of the rating since this is a variable that will be determined by the display being used.
> 
> Watched A Christmas Carol 3d last which is one of the better 3d experiences on blu ray to my eyes. Very well done!
> 
> I think the last one I watched before that was Captain America Winter Soldier 3d which was completely pointless in the third dimension. After watching both the 2d and 3d, I prefer the 2d version overall for this film.


Somebody with more 3D knowledge than me could provide a more technical set of parameters for rating 3D quality. We would want to eliminate the TV itself as a determining factor, if possible. Personally I would find it helpful if I could come here and see a general consensus of serious 3D watchers opinions of 3D movies. Perhaps a numeric rating system like 0-100 would allow for more leeway. In that format I would rate Avatar and Hugo at 95.


----------



## tomtastic

Space Junk










Another IMAX feature. This one didn't wow me with its presentation or scale. The space segments were nearly all animated that I could tell. They were stereo rendered so there is some depth to them, but for the most part the animation is pretty basic save for one or two celestial bodies moving around. I thought they might show some actual space junk moving around, but maybe NASA doesn't have any in archive or they didn't have access to it.

Some new ground footage on location at Meteor Crater in Arizona, which utilizes the IMAX camera. Depth isn't good here either with many long focal shots, with the fixed lenses it doesn't give much depth. A few medium and close shots looked decent.

Overall, it was still an enjoyable feature. The message is pretty clear as there is a real threat of Space Junk up there and what to do about it.

As for ratings, I don't give rankings, everyone will have their own opinion on how well a movie is and for 3D, how well the 3D is used. And I'm not a professional reviewer, I just list what I like about it and don't, and everyone can make up their own mind if they agree. Same for the 3D quality: depth, comfort, and overall wow factor. I doubt there could be any rating consistency around here for 3D. One person's junk is another's treasure.


----------



## NorthSky

One hundred years from now, or even way before, space junk could become a very serious issue, I think.

* It must be one right now.


----------



## deano86

Toe said:


> I think the last one I watched before that was Captain America Winter Soldier 3d which was completely pointless in the third dimension. After watching both the 2d and 3d, I prefer the 2d version overall for this film.


I disagree with your assessment.... I thought for a post conversion Marvel flick, it looked really good and I thought the 3D added to my enjoyment of what was already an excellent movie...


----------



## Toe

deano86 said:


> I disagree with your assessment.... I thought for a post conversion Marvel flick, it looked really good and I thought the 3D added to my enjoyment of what was already an excellent movie...


 
3d is very subjective, so I am glad you enjoyed it much more than me. Hell, I thought it was so flat I ended up giving my 3d disc away!  I do agree with you on the movie though which I thought was excellent! Not too mention it might be my favorite overall audio track of the year as well.


----------



## deano86

Just curious... what screen/display are you using? I have a 120 inch front projection setup with a Panny 7000 in my totally dark man cave! Kicks ass...


----------



## Toe

deano86 said:


> Just curious... what screen/display are you using? I have a 120 inch front projection setup with a Panny 7000 in my totally dark man cave! Kicks ass...


I have a 9' wide 2.35 2.8 HP screen combined with a BenQ W7000 (I use a JVC RS45 for 2d) for 3d in a black velvet bat cave HT and it also kicks ass....... The audio was by far the best technical aspect of this disc, although the 2d transfer was excellent I thought.


----------



## grubadub

i watched Transformers: Age of Extinction last night. the 3D was really good - 4.5 stars. the movie was well..... the same as all the other Transformers. way too long but as long as you don't take it seriously, it's mostly a fun action flick. the movie - 2.5 stars.

thought question:

which is more valuable - Transformium or Unobtanium?


----------



## deano86

Toe said:


> I have a 9' wide 2.35 2.8 HP screen combined with a BenQ W7000 (I use a JVC RS45 for 2d) for 3d in a black velvet bat cave HT and it also kicks ass....... The audio was by far the best technical aspect of this disc, although the 2d transfer was excellent I thought.


Does your screen have a gain of 2.8? Just curious if that is the case, why that would be needed in your very dark room? Or do you find it extremely beneficial in regards to helping brightness with 3d viewing?


----------



## Toe

deano86 said:


> Does your screen have a gain of 2.8? Just curious if that is the case, why that would be needed in your very dark room? Or do you find it extremely beneficial in regards to helping brightness with 3d viewing?


I am getting a real world gain of ~2.1-2.2 in my primary viewing spot. You simply cant have too much brightness for 3d once you factor in the light loss behind the glasses and the extra gain of this screen is a huge help. For 2d with my JVC, I simply clamp down the iris to get the brightness right where I want which also has the added benefit of increased contrast.


----------



## tomtastic

Watched 3D Safari










First viewed this on 3Net, finally have it on BD. This one isn't in the IMAX realm but it is still enjoyable. Hunter Ellis takes you on a safari thru Africa with a 3D camera. 3D is fairly decent and consistent throughout. Some of the long shots still hold good depth, some don't. Overall, the 3D gave that in person feel. I would view this one again.

Also viewed My Bloody Valentine last night.










I almost made the mistake of buying this one locally but read the back cover first and it was the anaglyph version, so I put it back. I made sure I got the right one on Amazon. This one, like Texas Chainsaw, just make me laugh. These are so over the top, I actually enjoy these. I couldn't watch something like this all the time, but for that in your face 3D, you just can't go wrong here. Leaping effects are a little over done on quantity, but they never go too extreme negative parallax. 

I checked just about every time, and the overlap on the protruding pick ax and other content, never made my eyes fatigued. There are plenty of in your face gimmicks here, they're constantly swinging a pick ax or throwing something at the camera, it does get a little old at times but if you picked this title up you probably came here just for that. I liked it! Might be awhile before I watch it again though.

Edit: Oh and make sure you have your display fully insured, it will be absolutely destroyed after it gets a pick ax swung through it, no kidding! _Destroyed_, I'm out to buy another display right now.


----------



## thestoneman

_Gravity_ was one of the reasons I finally decided to start the HT. I figured that movie would be cool as hell to watch in a basement theater. Finally saw it tonight after starting construction around the time it was released. Can't say it was the best movie ever. Since it was slated as the 1st movie I was going to watch when the room was done, the bar was set awfully high. 

The 3D was great...it definitely translated my feeling like I was there...which was rather unsettling. The wife made me turn the sound way down, so that could have been better. Great original film though with stunning effects.


----------



## tomtastic

Watched Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs










Another IMAX feature with stunning PQ, surprising to find out this one was a converted job. I really didn't notice on first viewing, I spot checked a few scenes after, a few close shots you can see there is a lack of natural depth but overall I didn't think this one was too bad converted. IMAX features have a lot of wide and distance shots and there's quite a few in this one which usually lack a lot of depth with native 3D anyway in those shots. Docu-drama feature was well made and entertaining, although I have a number of Egypt documentaries so there's nothing new here for information.


----------



## mars5l

I just picked up the first Hobbit in extended edition. Was definetly a bit added to it.The goblin town was the best part in 3d I think.

On a side note, Will ever release the real Jack Ass 3d?


----------



## tomtastic

IMAX Galapagos 3D (2002)










This was shown on 3Net, finally have a copy of it. It doesn't look like it was released on Blu ray by itself, possibly due to its broadcast release. A nice feature, first time anyone had filmed in 3D there would be my guess. More underwater footage than I would have liked. David Attenborough version has more info and footage on land and water. High quality HD footage, some footage looked flat but overall a nice feature.

Also viewed: Into the Deep (1994)










Also shown on 3Net, no BD release yet. Nice underwater footage on IMAX film. I was looking for Into the Deep and discovered it was only released on Samsung Presents disc triple feature. Also comes with Mummies Secrets of the Pharaohs all on one disc. I got mine under 30, but I've noticed this one is pretty scare, so price will likely go up on it.

Here's the triple feature:


----------



## grubadub

since i have recently ventured into the home 3D scene with my BenQ W1070 projector, i've been trying to catch up on the best reviewed 3D movies (based on threads on this forum). So i watched Rise of the Guardians this weekend. You know, i have heard some people say that they like 3D but wouldn't want to watch a movie strictly for the 3D unless the movie itself had a good story. Well i think this movie is one that can be seen strictly for the 3D because it is so fantastic. In all honesty if i was watching this in 2D, i may have ejected it before it was over. The story was not anything special in my opinion but the 3D was such a visual feast i didn't mind. If you want to know how good 3D can be (especially on an animated movie), watch this one.


----------



## grubadub

i watched this one last night. 3D was very good. the movie was fun but after hearing about how great it was for the last several months it was just a little bit of a letdown. i've read where people thought it's the best Marvel movie yet. nahhh, i don't think so. still a fun flick. i'll give it another spin pretty soon with my expectations lowered.


----------



## oleus

grubadub said:


> since i have recently ventured into the home 3D scene with my BenQ W1070 projector, i've been trying to catch up on the best reviewed 3D movies (based on threads on this forum). So i watched Rise of the Guardians this weekend. You know, i have heard some people say that they like 3D but wouldn't want to watch a movie strictly for the 3D unless the movie itself had a good story. Well i think this movie is one that can be seen strictly for the 3D because it is so fantastic. In all honesty if i was watching this in 2D, i may have ejected it before it was over. The story was not anything special in my opinion but the 3D was such a visual feast i didn't mind. If you want to know how good 3D can be (especially on an animated movie), watch this one.


This is still my reference 3d disc, whether it be for live action or animation, i think it tops them all. Not just for 3d quality, but just flat-out PQ.


----------



## tomtastic

I viewed Pirates of the Caribbean 4.










This one has excellent PQ. I mean, "Wow", the colors really pop. 3D is about average, nothing spectacular but it's there.


----------



## BillFree

thestoneman said:


> _Gravity_ was one of the reasons I finally decided to start the HT. I figured that movie would be cool as hell to watch in a basement theater. Finally saw it tonight after starting construction around the time it was released. Can't say it was the best movie ever. Since it was slated as the 1st movie I was going to watch when the room was done, the bar was set awfully high.
> 
> The 3D was great...it definitely translated my feeling like I was there...which was rather unsettling. The wife made me turn the sound way down, so that could have been better. Great original film though with stunning effects.


I agree with your review. 3D was a must with this movie and worth waiting for on a large projection screen. With the new Dolby Atmos/Auro-3D/DTS-X sound formats, the limited release of Gravity in March is a must. The real disappointment is it isn't being released in 3D! Darn!

Note: I popped in my first 3D version of "Men In Black" . It was great! I find myself revisiting my large 3D collection and enjoying it more. The visit to local stores for "new" 3D releases is sadly poor. I have more than they are showing. Some 3D titles from UK, Ireland,China but never U.S.A if ever.


----------



## blastermaster

Just watched Metallica: Through the Never. The 3D was awesome, IMHO. The little side story was ridiculous and unnecessary and, man, these guys are just not the most humble people you've ever met. Epic instrumental playing but damn James' voice is just cooked. Still, if you like Metallica it's a pretty fun ride.


----------



## grubadub

watched this last night. 3D was great. picture quality was great. pretty fun movie. not one of the best animated features but far from the worst. definitely recommend a viewing in 3D.


----------



## grubadub

i watched the Avengers in 3d last night. i had already seen it in 2d and enjoyed it. this is a very high quality 3d presentation imo. everything looks great. nice depth and plenty of action coming right at you....especially in the 2nd half of the movie. it's a fantastic 3d movie experience. highly recommend it!


----------



## grubadub

i watched this last night. great 3D. this is what 3D should look like! and the movie was a lot of fun too. i'd say this rivals Rise of the Guardians for its 3D and betters it for entertainment value. definitely check it out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## deano86

+1 Totally agree! This one has a fantastic 3d presentation!


----------



## jbernardi

Inferno and Kiss Me Kate - Great 3D in each movie.


----------



## TonyDP

I got the Italian import version of Beowulf 3D. I always liked this movie and seeing as a US release does not appear to be in the cards I decided to try it out. It was a bit pricey ($45) but it is all region and played perfectly in my PS4. Menus were in English and it defaulted to English soundtrack with no subtitles.

While this is a relatively early entry into the motion captured CGI adventures, the visuals are still quite nice most of the time, the voice acting is top notch and the 3D presentation is great with outstanding depth and lots of stuff poking out of the screen.

Definitely worth the price in my opinion.

http://www.amazon.com/Beowulf-3d-bl...TF8&qid=1432854987&sr=8-2&keywords=beowulf+3d


----------



## grubadub

have any of you seen Jupiter Ascending 3D yet? 3D blu ray rental has it now.


----------



## mars5l

I, Robot. Decent 3d conversion.


----------



## tomtastic

Conquest of the Skies










Just started viewing this. Another enjoyable series from Attenborough in 3D. Viewing on BenQ W1070. Viewed the first episode of three last night. Looks to be as good as previous 3D series and as interesting/entertaining.


----------



## EVERRET

tomtastic said:


> Conquest of the Skies , Just started viewing this. Another enjoyable series from Attenborough in 3D. Viewing on BenQ W1070. Viewed the first episode of three last night. Looks to be as good as previous 3D series and as interesting/entertaining.


Where did you get this ? 

The reviews are really great for the UK region B version. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/David-Attenboroughs-Conquest-Skies-Blu-ray/dp/B00SJJJTXI

I need to pick this up for sure.


----------



## tomtastic

I got it from that link about a month ago, just now getting around to viewing. Finished up the series tonight and the making of feature. Stunning quality. Region free just like the other series. The making of featured played fine although it might be in 25hz, so if you can't manage that you'll have to find an alternative method to view it. The main feature will play fine from player.

As with previous features they've spared no expense with equipment, from what I could see:

Camera setups
Main camera: Mirror Rig with Red Pro 5.0
Ariel Drone Octocoptor Red Mysterium X 
High Speed Love either Phantom Flex or Gold 1,000 fps.

I hope this isn't the last 3D feature from Attenborough, since Sky 3D isn't filming anymore 3D stuff.


----------



## old corps

tomtastic said:


> I got it from that link about a month ago, just now getting around to viewing. Finished up the series tonight and the making of feature. Stunning quality. Region free just like the other series. The making of featured played fine although it might be in 25hz, so if you can't manage that you'll have to find an alternative method to view it. The main feature will play fine from player.
> 
> As with previous features they've spared no expense with equipment, from what I could see:
> 
> Camera setups
> Main camera: Mirror Rig with Red Pro 5.0
> Ariel Drone Octocoptor Red Mysterium X
> High Speed Love either Phantom Flex or Gold 1,000 fps.
> 
> I hope this isn't the last 3D feature from Attenborough, since Sky 3D isn't filming anymore 3D stuff.



Thanks for posting this. I bought his "3D Collection" some time ago and it was excellent. I was hesitant to get this one because of a possible region problem. Now I'll have to order it!


Ed


----------



## mars5l

I kind of think we almost need a "what did you buy today?" thread. Bought like 7 movies last week, only watched 2 so far


----------



## TonyDP

I saw Jurassic World in RealD 3D today. Entertaining movie with lots of references to the prior films (especially the first one) even if some things get the eyeballs rolling just a little bit (raptor wrangler?). As expected the dinosaurs look amazing (and there are plenty of them throughout the film's 2 hours) and their level of integration into the live action is seamless and far more immersive than any previous film. The human actors obviously take a back seat but overall are competent and engaging (Chris Pratt and Bryce Dallas Howard are quite good) except for the little kid from Iron Man 3. He was annoying in that film and his crying and whining quickly make him a nuisance here as well.

In terms of 3D there isn't much stuff popping out of the screen but the depth is really strong and the camera angles used really highlight the size of all the dinos as the chase and chomp away. Lots of scenes are shot low to the ground and the placement of objects and separation of layers helps to sell the depth quite nicely.

Definitely worth checking out in 3D.


----------



## taxman48

Great film, just as good as the first 3. 3D was great, a definite buy in the future. According to this article, it did a smashing debut weekend at the box office. $204 isn't peanuts..Good cast and that guy from Law & Order (Vincent D'Onofri) is a pretty good villain also..

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...es-box-office-record-204-6m-article-1.2257864


----------



## coolhand

TonyDP said:


> I saw Jurassic World in RealD 3D today. Entertaining movie with lots of references to the prior films (especially the first one) even if some things get the eyeballs rolling just a little bit (raptor wrangler?). As expected the dinosaurs look amazing (and there are plenty of them throughout the film's 2 hours) and their level of integration into the live action is seamless and far more immersive than any previous film. The human actors obviously take a back seat but overall are competent and engaging (Chris Pratt and Bryce Dallas Howard are quite good) except for the little kid from Iron Man 3. He was annoying in that film and his crying and whining quickly make him a nuisance here as well.
> 
> In terms of 3D there isn't much stuff popping out of the screen but the depth is really strong and the camera angles used really highlight the size of all the dinos as the chase and chomp away. Lots of scenes are shot low to the ground and the placement of objects and separation of layers helps to sell the depth quite nicely.
> 
> Definitely worth checking out in 3D.


I hated it. CGI was over the top, plot was laughable. And some of the stuff with the raptors finished destroying the movie for me.


----------



## TonyDP

I saw Terminator: Genisys today. I thought the movie was ok but, as is the case with any film that relies heavily on time travel, some aspects of the plot don't make too much sense and should not be closely examined or the whole narrative starts to fall apart. Overall though the action was good, the characters held my interest, the story presented a few interesting twists on the classic Terminator narrative and its always fun to see Arnold struggle with poly-syllabic techno-babble (nobody can say "ploy-alyitc alloy" quite like the Governator).

In terms of 3D, the film displayed a moderate sense of depth which really got cranked up during the many action sequences. The movie also makes a lot of use of negative parallax as there are lots of fun pop-outs. A helicopter chase near the end had the copters really protruding from the screen and a shot of a terminator getting its skull blown off and having it fly out of the screen was also very good.

So overall a fun, summer popcorn movie that's a definite improvement over the past couple of entries and that's just fine as I really wasn't expecting anything more.


----------



## grubadub

watched this in 3d last night. the movie is great of course and the 3d is pretty darn good. certainly not the best ever but definitely worth checking out if you've never seen it in 3d. brings new life to the old classic.


----------



## TonyDP

I saw Ant-Man in 3D today. The movie was very entertaining with a clever script that is at turns funny, serious, contains some really good action sequences and offers lots of links to the larger cinematic universe. As someone who was a Marvel fan during the 1970s, I liked how the Hank Pym character was handled and the nods to the Ant-Man of his era. The cast was uniformly good with Michael Douglas and Michael Pena really being the standouts. Douglas in particular really anchors the film and I hope his character will continue to pop up in these movies as both the actor and character have a lot to offer.

In terms of 3D, the film had a pretty good sense of depth, especially when Scott Lang shrank in size and made use of his ant army; several POV shots were quite striking including a section where he flies thru a bank of mainframes. There were very few popouts but what was there was very effective.

So overall a really solid addition to the Marvel cinematic universe that both acts as a nice breath of fresh air after the somewhat leaden Age of Ultron while introducing even more wrinkles into the cinematic universe Marvel is building. And if you decide to see it, don't forget to stick around for not one but two after-credits scenes.


----------



## tomtastic

Watched Legends of Flight. Nice feature and a lot of pop out.










Also watched Mysteries of the Unseen World










IMAX quality film, uses time lapse, high speed and electron microscope to show images in 3D. Pleasantly surprised by this one.


Rewatched Edge of Tomorrow on BenQ 1070. A little better than first viewing but overall 3D was still very slight, depth is very minimal.


----------



## termite

Just watched this. Movie is a perfect match for 3D with lots of flying objects.
Lots of pop-outs and good depth.


----------



## alexuts2oo4

tomtastic said:


> Rewatched Edge of Tomorrow on BenQ 1070. A little better than first viewing but overall 3D was still very slight, depth is very minimal.


I've got the same Impression as you, also watching the movie on BenQ W1070. Though the Reviews says it rocks. I ask myself if maybe the BenQ W1070 is the Problem? Although other movies look wonderful.


----------



## tomtastic

No, I watched it on 65" LG, passive, it wasn't good there either. Better on BenQ with larger screen, but a lot of these Hollywood 3D movies are converted or just very minimalist depth. Usually, it's the converted movies I find very disappointing with depth and 3D realism.

Just watched Creature From the Black Lagoon and Dial M For Murder, both very nice in 3D. I guess they don't make them like they used to. Hollywood needs to use more native 3D. Conversion is mostly a gimmick, I only understand using it for special effects scenes, other than that it should be native.


----------



## tomtastic

Nitro Circus










Really fun feature. Only problem is a lot of this one isn't in 3D. The action shots are mostly 3D but a lot of other shots are just 2D when they could have been 3D. They use a lot of mounted 3D GoPro Hero cameras but don't use the footage most of the time. There's a few 3D GoPro shots here and there, but sometimes you can see the camera but they don't show the footage.


----------



## johnny905

I finally watched Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters tonight. Certainly not Oscar worthy material, but I enjoyed it. Exactly what you would expect: lots of action and lots of blood and guts and arrows coming out of the screen. And it certainly didn't hurt to have Gemma to look at.

Nice to see a film using 3D to its full "gimmicky" effect. That's why I bought a 3DTV!!


----------



## deano86

+1... Yup, I agree.... this is very good title for 3d!


----------



## mars5l

Watched Hotel Translyvania for the first time. Pretty good 3d I thought, enjoyed the movie will probably see the next one in theaters


----------



## mars5l

tomtastic said:


> Nitro Circus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really fun feature. Only problem is a lot of this one isn't in 3D. The action shots are mostly 3D but a lot of other shots are just 2D when they could have been 3D. They use a lot of mounted 3D GoPro Hero cameras but don't use the footage most of the time. There's a few 3D GoPro shots here and there, but sometimes you can see the camera but they don't show the footage.


I stll yearn for the day when Jackass 3d is released in its original version. Yes it Jackass, but they were creative and being in 3d made it funnier plus it was done in native 3d from what I remember


----------



## rural scribe

Watched the first Hobbit movie, 3D bluray, recently. I probably wouldn't have bothered, since the Hobbit movies aren't as good as the Lord of the Rings movies, but I picked it up cheap at a pawn shop.

It's not a bad film, and the 3D is O.K.

I also watched "Edge of Tomorrow" again recently. I thought this movie was highly overrated when I first saw it in the theater, but it is starting to grow on me when after seeing it for the second time at home in 3D.

As far as 3D goes, "Pacific Rim" is one of the best. Good story, too.


----------



## johnny905

mars5l said:


> I stll yearn for the day when Jackass 3d is released in its original version. Yes it Jackass, but they were creative and being in 3d made it funnier plus it was done in native 3d from what I remember


What do you mean, is Jackass 3D not available on blu ray? I know I've seen it on 3DGO (although I haven't watched it yet) and just assumed it was released on blu ray as well. Is this another case of a 3D movie only being released in 2D???


----------



## mars5l

johnny905 said:


> What do you mean, is Jackass 3D not available on blu ray? I know I've seen it on 3DGO (although I haven't watched it yet) and just assumed it was released on blu ray as well. Is this another case of a 3D movie only being released in 2D???


It is, but only in the red\blue style with included glasses. Not the way it was shown in the theaters.


----------



## NorthSky

The last 3D Blu-ray film that I recently revisited was: *'Star Trek: Into Darkness'* ... I fell asleep, with my 3D glasses on and the movie still playing.


----------



## johnny905

mars5l said:


> It is, but only in the red\blue style with included glasses. Not the way it was shown in the theaters.


I take it from your comments that you would recommend renting Jackass 3D then? The cinemablend.com review I just read trashed both the movie and the use of 3D. In theory it sounds like a great Friday night, have a couple beers, watch idiots be idiots in 3D. I'm generally up for that sort of stuff, if it doesn't completely suck...


----------



## tomtastic

*Mad Max Fury Road*. What a movie. I think the guy playing the guitar had the most important role in this movie. Without him I think I would've turned it off.

3D, Stereo D did a decent job here, but wish at least some of this was filmed natively. Depth was very minimal, there appeared to be one pop out scene about 3/4's thru, stuff flying at the screen.

Viewed *Exodus Gods and Kings* the night before, that one had really good 3D thru most of it. Also very nice PQ.

*Britney Spears Femme Fatal Tour 3D*, downloaded this one in 1080p from YouTube. For a concert the 3D isn't too bad. I had to remux output and amplify the audio a few levels, found it a bit too soft.


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> *Mad Max Fury Road*. What a movie. I think the guy playing the guitar had the most important role in this movie. Without him I think I would've turned it off.
> 3D, Stereo D did a decent job here, but wish at least some of this was filmed natively. Depth was very minimal, there appeared to be one pop out scene about 3/4's thru, stuff flying at the screen.
> 
> Viewed *Exodus Gods and Kings* the night before, that one had really good 3D thru most of it. Also very nice PQ.
> 
> ______
> 
> *Britney Spears Femme Fatal Tour 3D*, downloaded this one in 1080p from YouTube. For a concert the 3D isn't too bad. I had to remux output and amplify the audio a few levels, found it a bit too soft.


Your short take on *'Mad Max: Fury Road'* and *'Exodus: Gods and Kings'* ...both in 3D...is very similar to mine. 

As for Britney Spears...I just don't know...haven't that Blu...and didn't see the youtube video.

* 'Mad Max'...the little guy with his "telescopes"...cool 3D. ...And some guns/rifles too in other scenes. ...But the rest...like you said; not much depth. 
I gave about *80* for 3D picture in 'Max'...and that is generous. 

** 'Exodus' fared much better in 3D. I'd rate it about *93* in 3D. ...Much more pleasant and rewarding in overall 3D field of view. 

And 'Max' was the last 3D flick that I saw...last Tuesday night.


----------



## tomtastic

Not on Blu ray, but here's the link:


----------



## NorthSky

Ok, thx Tom...she's different. ...She looks good too. 

Young teenager girls they like this kind of techno/disco/rap music? ...Different crowd than Metallica...for sure.


----------



## mars5l

I watched Exodus a little while ago finally. Beautiful movie, but it was a loss with how it moved, it was one of the few movies that I was glad it was over with. Just felt it jumped quickly into the next scene after the next. The characters were lacking, Joseph just stood around staring at Moses, the little kid that was God, just meh. Movie looked epic, but didnt feel epic.

Watched Drive Angry tonight, was just meh. Intersting story line, but sorta cheesy. I read it was filmed in native, it was okay in that dept, wasnt the bes 3d ive seen lately.

Really Really Really enjoyed the 3d in IMAX - Under the Sea, the sealions and the sea snakes come right at the camera were amazing. I will buy more of the IMAX nature ones when I can but never at full price. I bought this movie used, no way id pay $30 for a 44 minute movie, and it was a a quick 44 minute movie.

And well then there was Mad Max 3d. Watched it twice so far. I think the first chase scene had some pretty good pop out for the 3d part and it all looked quite sharp upscaled to 4k. I enjoyed the 3d more at home than in the theaters. Plus I could really crank it up and I caught a lot of dialog from Max that I missed when I saw in theaters.


----------



## johnny905

mars5l said:


> Watched Drive Angry tonight, was just meh. Intersting story line, but sorta cheesy. I read it was filmed in native, it was okay in that dept, wasnt the bes 3d ive seen lately.


+1 Big fan of Drive Angry in 3D. Loved it. I think it may be due for a second viewing in my home theater.


----------



## johnny905

Watched Hondo 3D on 3DGO tonight. While I'm nowhere near old enough to have watched this when it first came out, it did bring back fond memories of watching reruns of old cowboy westerns on weekends as a kid in the 70's. Watched this with my young son and we both liked it a lot. I suspect in the morning he'll be running around playing cowboys and indians...


----------



## tomtastic

Watched *Jupiter Ascending*. For a converted 3D movie this one looked pretty good in 3D. With glasses off, I noticed they were more generous with disparity between left/right. One of the best converted titles I've seen. The movie itself, it started off a little slow, got weird, and then some action and chase scenes. Overall, I liked it and I think while it's converted 3D, the 3D version did prove converted movies can work if done right. It's too bad there's so many that get it wrong like Godzilla and Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> +1 Big fan of *Drive Angry* in 3D. Loved it. I think it may be due for a second viewing in my home theater.


Great suggestion...along with *Dredd*.



tomtastic said:


> Watched *Jupiter Ascending*. For a converted 3D movie this one looked pretty good in 3D. With glasses off, I noticed they were more generous with disparity between left/right. One of the best converted titles I've seen. The movie itself, it started off a little slow, got weird, and then some action and chase scenes. Overall, I liked it and I think while it's converted 3D, the 3D version did prove converted movies can work if done right.
> It's too bad there's so many that get it wrong like *Godzilla* and *Edge of Tomorrow*.


...Along with *Dawn Planet Apes* and *World War Z*.

__________

♣ *The Great Gatsby* ... I like that one in 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was native. One of the few full screen 3D movies.


----------



## johnny905

tomtastic said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was native. One of the few full screen 3D movies.


I know most here will cringe at this, but lately I have resorted to zooming the aspect ratio on my TV so the 3D picture fits my entire 65" screen. I makes such a big difference in the immersion factor that to me it's worth missing some of the scene that the director wanted me to see. 3D over artistic expression I always say...


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes was native. One of the few full screen 3D movies.


Still, I'm not impressed with this 3D BR title.

__________

Now, last night I revisited this guy in 3D:










...And I am not impressed with the 3D rendition...some scenes are unfocused, fuzzy, blurred, and just not right. 
And yet everyone rated it super high for its 3D effectiveness...I just don't get it...not with this one.
Can someone comment with his best shot from real experience regarding this particular 3D BR title, please? 

...Not the movie, not the music tune, not the sound, not the dialog, not the actor's voices, not the 2D picture, not the kid's stuff, not the film's content and humor and value, not the storyline, not the direction, not the casting...but strictly about the 3D technical merit in the purest form of the art.


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> I know most here will cringe at this, but lately I have resorted to zooming the aspect ratio on my TV so the 3D picture fits my entire 65" screen. I makes such a big difference in the immersion factor that to me it's worth missing some of the scene that the director wanted me to see. 3D over artistic expression I always say...


Interesting; I should try it, even if it sounds not quite right. ...Regarding the director's intent. ...But that's ok; I'm not that anal with all movie directors. 
...For both picture and sound. And I can give you several examples.


----------



## tomtastic

johnny905 said:


> I know most here will cringe at this, but lately I have resorted to zooming the aspect ratio on my TV so the 3D picture fits my entire 65" screen. I makes such a big difference in the immersion factor that to me it's worth missing some of the scene that the director wanted me to see. 3D over artistic expression I always say...


I've wanted to experiment with that too, but I hate cropping too. Plus you loose resolution.


I've noticed that Lego Movie had some out of focus stuff, I can only guess that it was intended.


----------



## johnny905

I haven't decided what to watch tonight yet, but I have a backlog of 3D films still to watch:

Dredd on BD
Gravity on BD
X-Men Days of Future Past on 3DGO!


----------



## NorthSky

tomtastic said:


> I've noticed that Lego Movie had some out of focus stuff, I can only guess that it was intended.


Sure was intended...in particular in the first half hour. ...Sometimes it's the background, other times the foreground. ...An artistic decision.


----------



## johnny905

johnny905 said:


> I haven't decided what to watch tonight yet, but I have a backlog of 3D films still to watch:
> 
> Dredd on BD
> Gravity on BD
> X-Men Days of Future Past on 3DGO!



Ended up watching X-Men with the family. I thought the movie itself was really good. The 3D was fine, but nothing that blew me away. I don't think I would have missed it that much if we had watched it in 2D instead. Looking forward to Gravity and Dredd next...


----------



## Stereodude

Watched Finding Nemo on BD tonight. Very impressive!


----------



## Stereodude

tomtastic said:


> *Britney Spears Femme Fatal Tour 3D*, downloaded this one in 1080p from YouTube. For a concert the 3D isn't too bad. I had to remux output and amplify the audio a few levels, found it a bit too soft.


I also found the video to be quite soft... Like not as sharp as 720p OTA HD. At least for the audio you can turn up the volume. There's nothing you can do for the murky / mushy picture.

And, as a point of potential note of importance for anyone reading along the video track is 25Hz.


----------



## mars5l

Watched Silent Hill - Revelation over the weekend. It was decent, had some pop outs thru out. My only issue is they tried and make the story too epic and bigger than it needed to be. It didnt feel overall as creepy as the first one, but the faceless nurses are still creepy as hell.


----------



## NorthSky

mars5l said:


> Watched *Silent Hill - Revelation* over the weekend. It was decent, had some pop outs thru out. My only issue is they tried and make the story too epic and bigger than it needed to be. It didnt feel overall as creepy as the first one, but the faceless nurses are still creepy as hell.


I agree; the first one had real atmosphere...this second one in 3D is ok for the effects but the overall character of the film is lost...it missed the essence of horror suspense. I also prefer the bluish/gray color palette of the first one much more than this brownish/orange color palette. ...Overall atmosphere "look" appearance/preference.


----------



## johnny905

I watched Bolt on blu-ray in 3D with the family last night. An older one, but I thought the 3D was really good and the kids enjoyed it.


----------



## NorthSky

I revisited *Mad Max: Fury Road* (((3D))) with a brand new battery for my 3D glasses. 

* *Bolt* (((3D))) is a cool flick too. ...Cute little puppy...with super power.


----------



## mars5l

Saw Hotel Translyvania 2 over the weekend, just as good as the first, will be picking it up on bluray. Might go see Everest in IMAX 3d tomorrow since I hear the 3d is supposed to be good. Looks like its going to be a decent month for 3d blurays, Jurassic World, Avengers, Pixels, Poltergeist and San Andreas. I might pick Poltergeist, I dont know yet. The first Poltergeist I saw as a kid and to tis day is still the scariest movie I had seen in my life. Is the reboot at least decent?

Btw has anyone found Furious 7 on 3d yet?


----------



## kmartin173

Just watched Mad Max, okay experience nothing special. They waited until the end of the movie to use the good pop-outs.


----------



## Bepaof8

Poltergeist 2015

It wasn't a classic, ala Speilberg, but if I forget about that movie, it was pretty good! Generally, it followed along the storyline, but the scenes were different. The acting was above average, and it was scary without being overly so. The 3D, while not spectacular, was pretty good throughout the movie. I usually set the ghosting setting on my TV to -1, but for this movie I had to set it to 0, and there was still some ghosting in the background. Nice depth, though.

I watch movies for entertainment, and I was satisfied - my money wasn't wasted and I will watch it again. I'd give the movie a B.

TV: Sony XBR-70X850B
Speakers: Paradigm 5.1 Setup with SVS Sub.
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR607 (Onkyo TX-NR646 in for repairs)


----------



## johnny905

The Avengers Age of Ultron

Rented this on 3DGO! last night. Thought it was great. The kids LOVED it. 

And the picture quality was incredible. The quality of 3DGO's streaming video actually looked better than most of my blu-ray discs. Not sure how they did it. I'd be interested to hear from those that watch the 3D blu-ray whether they have the same opinion (i.e., that visually it looks better than most BDs).


----------



## NorthSky

*Age of Ultron* (3D - Blu) here. ...Great 3D picture from that Blu. /// Sound is not bad either...only if restrained somehow...prefabricated...lacking some of that impacting essence...best to turn it up to eleven.


----------



## johnny905

NorthSky said:


> *Age of Ultron* (3D - Blu) here. ...Great 3D picture from that Blu. /// Sound is not bad either...only if restrained somehow...prefabricated...lacking some of that impacting essence...best to turn it up to eleven.


We watched Avengers again tonight. Kids can't stop talking about it. Words like "cool" and "awesome" being used quite a bit. Also watched 3D trailers for Pan and Jurassic World after watching Avengers. Kids want to watch those as soon as they are released, as well as Ant Man. 

I can't help but feel like 3D is having a true resurgence this year. A year or two ago it seemed to be a hassle to get anyone in my family to watch 3D movies at home with me ("Uggh, 3D again?). Mind you, we used to have a Sony active 3DTV, with the heavy battery powered glasses, and lots of ghosting. But lately the family has been loving the "3D at home experience" on our 65" passive LG 3DTV.


----------



## mecmec

watched Avengers Age of Ultron and was sooooooo happy I have a really nice sound system so I could experience just how utterly crappy the sound mix was!mad:


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> We watched Avengers again tonight. Kids can't stop talking about it. Words like "cool" and "awesome" being used quite a bit. Also watched 3D trailers for Pan and Jurassic World after watching Avengers. Kids want to watch those as soon as they are released, as well as Ant Man.
> 
> I can't help but feel like 3D is having a true resurgence this year. A year or two ago it seemed to be a hassle to get anyone in my family to watch 3D movies at home with me ("Uggh, 3D again?). Mind you, we used to have a Sony active 3DTV, with the heavy battery powered glasses, and lots of ghosting. But lately the family has been loving the "3D at home experience" on our 65" passive LG 3DTV.


Hi John,

There is three more 3D months left in the year 2015...and it's rolling just fine. ...Then in 2016 3D will regain an even higher composure. 
UHD Blu-ray will be slow and eventually fade away (too much greed).

As for 3D sound (Atmos, dts:x and Auro-3D) those will gain momentum, and will be added to 3D Blu-ray (1080p) in order to boost sales of 3D Blu-ray movies. And by the time that 3D will have universal appeal, 4K will slowly and surely disappear into oblivion....it just won't fly, unless they are reasonably priced for the general mass population, that UHD Blu-ray players become affordable ($100 price range), that OLED UHD TVs can be mass produced with value and affordability...curved ones or flat, and that UHD front projectors hit the $3,000 below mark. ...If not, it's a niche. 

That's only a very tiny bit of my overall vision. ;-) ...Greed and money always die first...what remains of that is dust in the wind. 
True art will [email protected] the Cinema theaters with HDR and laser projectors...Dolby Vision and Atmos sound. 

4K front projectors for home and complete UHD Blu-ray movie packages for the home market won't fly. And China will replicate anything the world is doing for much cheaper and we'll all support them by buying from them. ...Small tiny vision again.

Anyway, 3D on Blu is much more present and powerful right now than UHD Blu.
And it's @ the theaters across the nations and countries that money is made by the movie studios. 
And Disney Studios will keep selling their merchandise (mikey mouse t-sirts, all that jazz), operating their amusement park rides, their cruise ship carnavals and opening more Disneylands in the Chinatown. 
And when they'll see other Hollywood studios like Warner Bros making loads of cash with their 3D Blus they just might get back to it and reopen their coffins in order to promote it all over again. ...Just a tiny part of my perception.


----------



## Stereodude

Watched Step Up 3D. I don't think they could have used the 3D format any more than they did. Shot in 3D. There's lots of depth & quite a bit of pop out. Even the end credits were on a cylindrical roll bowing out of the screen. The soundtrack has lots of bass / thump in the musical numbers they dance to. Not my normal sort of movie fare, but well worth the ~$6 shipped I paid for it.


----------



## Bepaof8

NorthSky, I appreciate that you have opinions, but I don't think you can - in any way - see the future. Thanks for sharing your opinions though - I don't have enough doom and gloom in my life.

Can we get back to the most recent 3D DVD you saw now?


----------



## NorthSky

Bepaof8 said:


> NorthSky, I appreciate that you have opinions, but I don't think you can - in any way - see the future. Thanks for sharing your opinions though - I don't have enough doom and gloom in my life.
> 
> Can we get back to the most recent 3D DVD you saw now?


It's ok man; it's just an essay, an opinion from a nobody.
...And it's all about 3D with all that it encompasses...in the world we live in today and the future possibilities. 

And it's ok too that you criticize my opinion...we advance in the discussions like that. 
And I do apologize if my _own far fetched vision_ of the future created some discomfort in your mind. ...It was more a humorous post mixed with an imaginative vision of the future than the 3D reality of today. 

* And you meant 3D Blu-ray, and not _"3D DVD"._ ...The last one I saw is above somewhere, I think.
Yes it is: *'Avengers: Age of Ultron'* ... not bad BR 3D picture @ all...actually up there among the top tiers. ...90 out of 100...maybe 88.


----------



## ekaaaans

Just watched *Age of Ultron*

Great movie! Bland perfunctory 3D. Quite a step down from Guardians of the Galaxy. Picture quality on my blu-ray was good. I'll stick with the 2D disc from now on though.


----------



## NorthSky

ekaaaans said:


> Just watched *Age of Ultron*
> 
> Great movie! Bland perfunctory 3D. Quite a step down from Guardians of the Galaxy. Picture quality on my blu-ray was good. I'll stick with the 2D disc from now on though.


True; some scenes are bland, others more 3-dimensional...just like the audio. 

I don't know...it seems to me that Disney/Marvel (the last bastion in 3D) is slowly letting go...slipping away. 
They had better times in the past.


----------



## xplorar

Recently saw 'San Andreas'. Very enjoyable in 3D! This is perhaps the first natural disaster movie I have seen in 3D.
Special mention must go to tsunami scene where speedboat is racing over a giant wave. Thrilling depths in that one!


----------



## mars5l

Watched :

Ocean Wonderland, great 3D. But the narration and flow was boring as hell. Cousteau was boring, he said say a little bit, then youd have a scene of nothing just starting at some coral for 3-4 minutes. If its going to be a Nature movie, teach me something or give me a constant story. Im glad I bought it sorta cheap, had paying another more than $12 for a 45 minute film.

Megamind: Okay that was a very well done 3d movie, and enjoyable story. I didnt get the $5 deal off ebay, but ended up picking it up a used Samsung starterkit disk for $4. Dreamworks seems to do some rather well 3d animated movies.

San Andreas: I think it was okay 3D, definitely better at home than in the theaters. Over the top disaster movie.


----------



## tomtastic

Spongebob Movie, awesome and fairly good 3D too.


----------



## rural scribe

Watched The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug, extended 3D last night, a rental. I probably would not have bothered, but I recently bought the first one, "An Unexpected Journey" recently, so now feel compelled to round out the series.

I noticed quite few additions to the film from the theatrical version. Solid 3D with one noticeable pop out (something, an arrow or spear thrust at the camera). A good 3D sequence is the barrel ride down the rapids.

This is the best film in this particular trilogy, and the extra scenes are interesting, so it is worth renting. Not so sure about buying.

The problem with this whole series, particularly the third film, is that it is a big letdown after the brilliance of Lord of the Rings.

It is also an egregious example of money whoring by stretching the source material beyond the breaking point to milk this project for extra box office receipts.


----------



## tomtastic

I wish LOTR was in 3D. I doubt I'll ever buy the extended editions after getting the LOTR extended. The extra scenes weren't needed and add to an already bloated trilogy that could have been one movie.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

LOTR extended editions...were a HUGE improvement over the regular....filled in a lot of glazed over story points


----------



## johnny905

tomtastic said:


> Spongebob Movie, awesome and fairly good 3D too.


I wasn't too impressed with the 3D in this one when I saw it in the theater. Thought the 3D was very, very subtle. Maybe I will have a better experience at home vs. the theater...


----------



## mars5l

tomtastic said:


> I wish LOTR was in 3D. I doubt I'll ever buy the extended editions after getting the LOTR extended. The extra scenes weren't needed and add to an already bloated trilogy that could have been one movie.


The extended version of the first hobbit is nowhere near as extended at the LOTR trilogys were. It really did fill in somethings that needed to be and was only like 20 minutes added. I plan to pick up the Ext Hobbit box set when they finally release it. And I love Cumberbatches voice as Smaug.


----------



## NorthSky

Last night I watched *'San Andreas'* in 3D on Blu.

Lots of CGI shots. For the 3D picture alone, out of ten I would rate it *7.8*


----------



## johnny905

NorthSky said:


> Last night I watched *'San Andreas'* in 3D on Blu.
> 
> Lots of CGI shots. For the 3D picture alone, out of ten I would rated *7.8*


7.8? Not 7.7? Or 7.9?


----------



## NorthSky

*'San Andreas' in 3D and on Blu-ray.*



johnny905 said:


> 7.8? Not 7.7? Or 7.9?


No...I mean yes...*7.8* exactly, not more not less.  ...Only the 3D picture here (I still have to watch it in 2D). ...That's 78 (out of 100).

__________
__________

♦ Last night I watched *'Tomorrowland'* (2D). ...The picture alone for that one (Blu-ray) I would rate it: *9.8* (out of 10).
- Just the film (value content, message/merit): *41%*


----------



## rural scribe

Watched "Green Hornet" last night and "Sin City: A Dame to Die For" the night before, both in 3D.

Pretty good 3D in both, "Hornet" is silly, with lots of humor and action, a fun movie, which is why I wanted it in my collection. I had seen this in a theater when it first came out.

"Dame to Die For" is a sequel, like most, not as good as the original. It looks great, like the original film, but it has no heart. It is a sad, mean spirited, depressing, cynical movie with an emphasis on evil, murder, revenge and hatred. I had not seen this before.


----------



## xplorar

I enjoyed "Sin City: A Dame to Die For". It had great 3D effects over its already stylish visuals. Worth watching just for that alone..And of course there is naked Eva Green & semi-naked Jessica Alba...


----------



## tomtastic

San Andreas. Movie was ok, 3D was more like 2.5D. Overall, 3D didn't impress only mildly better than 2D. Most of the time depth was flat, can't think of any times where there were any pop out. If you're not a serious 3D fan, the 2D would be fine here. I'll likely watch it in 3D again, looking for improvement on second viewing.


----------



## NorthSky

I watched it in 2D, and in 3D too ('San Andreas')...the sound was the same...and the actors too. 

* Now, the big question: Which version do you think I preferred between 2D and 3D?


----------



## Don Landis

On a projected image the color is more brilliant in 2D. But on an LED it is the same. Likely due to my projector having a bulb now with 3500 hours. I really need to change it. 

I thought the 3D was well done and full range of depth. Nothing was flat but many of the big scenes were 'through the window' look. Not sure what you would be looking for to claim it is "2.5D." In fact, most all 3D big budget movies today are well engineered for good 3D, IMO. Low budget- different story.

I once experimented with full range depth allowing the ground to come into the room and right up to the viewer and extend to well behind the screen plane. Unfortunately, this amount of depth range created both edge violations and extreme eye fatigue. For 3D to be full range and look good, IMO, it needs to be either through a window view or the negative parallax content be small and well inside the edge of the frame.


----------



## NorthSky

Nice to see you Don and reading you.

♦ *Jurassic World* (((3D))) tomorrow.


----------



## tomtastic

Don Landis said:


> On a projected image the color is more brilliant in 2D. But on an LED it is the same. Likely due to my projector having a bulb now with 3500 hours. I really need to change it.
> 
> I thought the 3D was well done and full range of depth. Nothing was flat but many of the big scenes were 'through the window' look. Not sure what you would be looking for to claim it is "2.5D." In fact, most all 3D big budget movies today are well engineered for good 3D, IMO. Low budget- different story.
> 
> I once experimented with full range depth allowing the ground to come into the room and right up to the viewer and extend to well behind the screen plane. Unfortunately, this amount of depth range created both edge violations and extreme eye fatigue. For 3D to be full range and look good, IMO, it needs to be either through a window view or the negative parallax content be small and well inside the edge of the frame.


I put this one on the same level as Godzilla, Edge of Tomorrow and Avengers. The 3D, while it does have the set in 3D pane, the actual images lack any reference 3D depth. I'm not noticing any real depth beyond the actors. I'll also add this movie's color palette was overall a subdued haze of beige, mostly in the cgi rendering of the city but also morphed into the background in many shots. It became very mundane after awhile. I've only viewed once, I'll likely see it again as I like most disaster movies. I was expecting more from the 3D, I wouldn't expect this one to be native sourced 3D given the amount of CGI put in, but even for a converted title it was a let down.

I need to make a list of the best converted titles because there are some, this one on first viewing wouldn't make the list.


----------



## TB4XSBC

The original Jurassic Park and Predator both in 3D. I enjoyed them even more this time around.

Jurassic World 3D blu ray arrived yesterday and I will be watching it this weekend. Although I've seen it in theatres already.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

tomtastic said:


> I need to make a list of the best converted titles because there are some, this one on first viewing wouldn't make the list.


Still waiting on the list!


----------



## tomtastic

I would put these in my top five converted titles:

Gravity (Hybrid)
Jurassic Park
Titanic
Predator
Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## johnny905

I was going to rent Terminator Genisys tonight but at the last minute the kids begged to rent Inside Out instead. The PQ was really, really nice. Very bright and detailed. The 3D was muted during much the film, but still added to it imo. There was one sequence however where the 3D was very well done. Funny that my 10 year-old boy seemed to enjoy the movie more than my 14 year-old daughter and my wife. He was laughing through the whole movie. I thought it was pretty good as well, probably better than I expected.


----------



## grubadub

if you want action, this is it! some nice 3d too. there's one pop out about 2/3 the way through the movie that comes right up to your lap. my brother freaked out


----------



## tomtastic

Already have it. Best movie of the year.


----------



## mars5l

Enchanted kingdom. Good docu from BBC. Sharper than some of the other bbc ones ive watched. Doesnt affect me but its supposed to be in Atmos as well


----------



## Hagenstein

tomtastic said:


> Already have it. Best movie of the year.


IMHO Mad Max Fury Road is a Master Class on epic action film-making. It has held up to repeated viewing more than any film in my inventory and every time I watch I gain a greater appreciation for its nuance, attention to detail, and visual storytelling. A large percentage of the effects are practical (as oppossed to pure CGI) and live-action stunts. Tremendous soundtrack as well. It is thus far my favorite film of the year and should be required viewing/study for aspiring filmmakers.

I'm nervous that they're doing a sequel as I feel they set bar high with this one, but looking forward to see how it turns out nonetheless.


----------



## johnny905

Hagenstein said:


> IMHO Mad Max Fury Road is a Master Class on epic action film-making. It has held up to repeated viewing more than any film in my inventory and every time I watch I gain a greater appreciation for its nuance, attention to detail, and visual storytelling. A large percentage of the effects are practical (as oppossed to pure CGI) and live-action stunts. Tremendous soundtrack as well. It is thus far my favorite film of the year and should be required viewing/study for aspiring filmmakers.
> 
> I'm nervous that they're doing a sequel as I feel they set bar high with this one, but looking forward to see how it turns out nonetheless.


This sounds like it may be worth the exception for me, and I may purchase this one instead of rent it.


----------



## grubadub

Hagenstein said:


> I'm nervous that they're doing a sequel as I feel they set bar high with this one, but looking forward to see how it turns out nonetheless.


if they do a sequel i will purposely lower my expectations because i think there's very little chance of it being as good as Fury Road.


----------



## johnny905

I just ordered Mad Max and Sponge Bob on sale on Amazon.ca. Those are 2 titles that will likely get multiple viewings at my house. 

For this weekend I plan on finally renting Terminator.


----------



## grubadub

watched Titanic last night in 3D. really enjoyed the 3D presentation. it was fantastic. it was great to see one of my all time favorites getting such a well done 3D treatment.


----------



## rural scribe

During the last couple of weeks I watched "Ant-Man", "Men in Black 3", "Alice in Wonderland" and "Pacific Rim", all in 3D.

I think these are all good movies, regardless how they are seen, but I prefer 3D because the sense of depth makes it a more immersive experience. "Pacific Rim" is really exceptional in terms of 3D.

I am looking forward to getting a 3D disk of "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" after seeing it last week. I am tempted to see this in an IMAX theater, too.

Next month, I plan to rent "The Martian" in 3D.


----------



## deano86

Finally picked up The Polar Express.... Wow! fantastic looking 3D on my Panny 8000, zoomed out on my 142" scope screen... Highly recommended..


----------



## rekbones

Watched A very Harold and Kumar 3D Christmas for the holidays filmed in 3D not a conversion. One of the most popouts in my collection, definatly not for the kiddies R rated, I highly recommend for the adults.


----------



## PGTweed

I have bought yesterday. Hugo, Pacific Rim, The Polar Express Non anaglyth 3D version, X-Men : Days of Future Past, Terminator: Genisys.


----------



## Stereodude

I watched Mad Max: Fury Road 3D a few days ago. The 3D is pretty good, not a lot of pop out, but good depth. The audio was top notch. I don't think the movie has a whole lot of rewatchability though. The plot is pretty simplistic.

Tonight I watched Metallica - Through the Never 3D. The 3D is also pretty good here. Again, not a lot of pop out, but generally good depth. The audio was a tad disappointing. The surrounds were very active, but there was not a lot of dynamic range to the mix. Also there seemed to be an odd frequency response hump in the upper bass response that made it sound unnatural.


Spoiler



And we never find out what's in the bag...


----------



## Don Landis

Rented Ant Man 3D recently and thought it was a watch because of FOMO. But we actually thought it was a decent story with good 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

Some 3D titles I've watched recently, some of these go back a few months now, haven't posted in awhile.

300: Rise of an Empire - I thought this had a nice story that worked well for a sequel. 3D was about average. I believe some out of screen effects, not a lot. Worth watching in 3D.

Goodbye to Language: A rental for sure. 3D was noticeable, I skipped thru this and turned it off. Not for me.

Hercules - Converted 3D, I enjoyed the movie, story was better than its counterpart "Legend of Hercules", 3D didn't feel quite as natural but it was still quite good. Worth watching in 3D.

Journey to the Center of the Earth - Had seen before on DVD, 3D is definitely the way to view this one. Glasses off there is a lot of disparity throughout, pop out and depth. 3D is the only way to go with this movie as the story and acting don't pull it off alone.

Jupiter Ascending: Wow! This one surprised me. I expected a week story but I actually enjoyed this one. The 3D was also decent. Not many leaping effects, if any if I remember, but it was still worth the 3D effort.

Jurassic World: on first viewing I found the story a little week as I did the 3D, but second viewing I found it more enjoyable where the story was concerned. The 3D still about the same, it lacked any leaping effects or deep depth, not the right choice for this movie. Remembering back, I don't think the conversion of Jurassic Park had much pop out but I really wanted some here.

Man of Steel I remember I fell asleep when I viewed this first in 2D, so first time viewing in 3D. It does add some depth here and there. I feel this one could have been better all around. Most scenes don't stand out that they're 3D. Go ahead and view in 3D, because the movie itself was pretty lame.

Need for Speed: Movie was better than expected, 3D did add some depth. I'm sure filming in 3D with most of the car stunts would be difficult, so I see the need to convert. Didn't see any leaping effects. I'd put this one in the conservative 3D category.

Noah: ok, so I sat thru it. I'd say this is a rental for sure. 3D: conservative. I thought I might have seen one or two leaping effects. The part with the viper maybe. 

Nurse: Ok here we go. Nothing like a good slasher skin flick in 3D. We need more of these. I probably never would have seen if not for 3D. 3D was actually on the conservative side. I didn't see a lot flying out of screen, if any. But the 3D does get noticed among other things. You don't watch this for the story so don't expect any academy awards here.

Pandas: The Journey Home, a nature doc about Pandas. A tad short on length, but nice imaging and overall production was decent. It isn't IMAX or Attenborough, so may just be a rental for most.

Planet Dinosaur: BBC production, also not Attenborough, but it was worth a watch. 3D is used and has pretty good range throughout.

Seventh Son: I actually liked this one, didn't expect much but felt the story was done pretty well. 3D did add a nice comfortable layer of depth. A few scenes did have some leaping effects flying at screen but not over done. A converted 3D film, generally it's just conservative 3D. There were some scenes that could have benefited from native 3D for a more natural look that didn't have any CGI. Overall, it was worth viewing in 3D. I will probably watch this one again.

Silent Hill Revelation Like 300, I had to go back and watch the original which wasn't in 3D. It's no where near as good as the original, but it does work well on its own. The 3D is decent in this one. They use 3D effectively. It has nice range throughout. I like how the ash flutters out of screen, it's a nice effect.

Sin City A Dame to Kill For: Another title I had to watch the original. This one I think lived up to the original pretty well. The 3D was decent and noticeable throughout. If you have the original this is likely a purchase.

Stalingrad: A foreign film with voiceovers with subtitles?? Huh? Ok, so most of it is voiced over with the main Russian dialog, but they choice not to voice over the German. I tried to get into this one but can't help expecting more. The story was decent, but I think direction and acting could have been better. Worth viewing in 3D and only 3D, I don't think I'd watch at all in 2D, the movie just wasn't that great.

A few more I need to review but out of time.


----------



## deano86

What size screen are you using? Your 3d setup?


----------



## johnny905

Rented Ant Man on 3DGO last night. The whole family really enjoyed this one. Good action, decent story, a few laughs. I would say a better than average Marvel flick with better than average 3D. I'm still amazed at how sharp and bright the 3D looks on my UHD LG 3DTV vs. what I typically see when I watch 3D in the theater.


----------



## TonyDP

Another thumbs up for Ant-Man in BluRay 3D. I just got thru watching it on my 55" LG LED passive. The film was very well done with a good mix of action and comedy, some nice performances (especially Michael Douglas) and clever but not too overt ties to the larger Marvel universe. The 3D was also quite good; not much in the way of popouts (though there were a few nice moments) and very good depth for most of its running time.

Even though it got good reviews and word of mouth and respectable box office, this one kind of flew under the radar when it was released. If you haven't seen it yet, it's definitely worth a look, especially for comic book and action movie fans.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Just watched Enchanted Kingdom 3D. WOW! It blew me away... loved every bit of it!

Also, watched Polar Bears: Ice Bear 3D. I really enjoyed it overall! Great use of 3D, I felt like I was right there. It did make me sad though to the point of few tears but I am more aware now. Would not recommend this for children.

I also picked up some other documentaries around BF and Christmas. Have not watched yet. Will post reviews soon as documentaries do not get enough credit around here it seems besides for IMAX/David Attenborough.

I did get the BBC 3D set. Only skimmed through it but Tiny Giants 3D had excellent 3D. Wings 3D was not as good but decent enough for me.


----------



## EVERRET

If you want to see a really cool doc (that is not boring) with nice pop outs check out ... 
*
Mysteries of the Unseen World 3D*


I started this just check out the 3D and i could not stop watching it all the way to the end . 


entertaining & educational


----------



## NorthSky

Last night, revisited, mainly for the noise...sound analysis :::










...And in (((3D))) of course.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Thanks EVERRET! That is actually on my price alert list via camelcamelcamel.

Oh, I highly recommend IMAX Jerusalem. Just finished watching it. Learned tons of things I had no idea about and scenery is simply amazing.


----------



## invadergir

*Mad Max: Fury Road* Better than my theatre outing 3D wise. More pop outs would of been cool but added some great depth and isolation to the movie. (3D 4.5/5)

*Spongebob Squarepants: Sponge Out of Water* My god these guys were on some great weed writing this movie. Sadly i didn't like it as much as the first movie but the 3D was pretty damn solid for the 2D animated and CGI/live action land moments (3D 4.5/5)

*Mr. Peabody and Sherman* kept the old tv spirit mostly intact but could of used some more laughs. Although it was one solid disc with perfect picture and always engaging sound too (3D 5/5)


----------



## wallfly

I watched Ant-Man and Jurassic World this last weekend, both were very enjoyable the second time around., caught them both in theaters. Mad Max showed up today, can't wait to watch it, I have heard many glowing reviews of it.


----------



## kmartin173

Max Max and Jurassic World recently. Both very good 3D but very little pop-outs....

"The Walk" is next.


----------



## johnny905

kmartin173 said:


> Max Max and Jurassic World recently. Both very good 3D but very little pop-outs....
> 
> "The Walk" is next.



I was particularly disappointed with Jurassic World. What a great opportunity for some "in your face" 3d moments. Otherwise I thought the 3D was good, and still added to the movie, just not as GREAT as it could have been.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

johnny905 said:


> I was particularly disappointed with Jurassic World. What a great opportunity for some "in your face" 3d moments. Otherwise I thought the 3D was good, and still added to the movie, just not as GREAT as it could have been.


I agree. I am happy to have it part of my 3D collection but they missed some great opportunities to blow it away!


----------



## NorthSky

You guys think 2015 was a great year for spectacular 3D Blu-ray movies...or just meh in general? ...Not quantity, but true solid quality. 

And, your 3D prediction for 2015...not quantity but again solid quality (native and done with true artistic flair, with effective pop ups and real depth overall)? 

We know that from some studios we won't get 3D with 3D immersive sound (only on UHD Blu-ray, 2D). ...Feeling alright about that?


----------



## SoToS

NorthSky said:


> You guys think 2015 was a great year for spectacular 3D Blu-ray movies...or just meh in general?


Two quality movies make 2015 a great Sci-Fi year: 
-Interstellar (2D).
-The Martian. (native 3D)

And I would put 
-Selfless as third (2D).

Otherwise, with only two native 3D films 
-The Martian and 
-Everything will be fine (which I haven't seen yet),

It was the worst native 3D year.

From converted 2D->3D worth mentioning:
-The Walk (quality movie)

and possibly as I've heard
-Everest (which I haven't seen yet)

I also haven't seen Star Wars.

Overall, quality-wise it was a good year, for the 3D effect a mediocre one as usual and from native perspective the worst one.


----------



## NorthSky

SoToS said:


> Two quality movies make 2015 a great Sci-Fi year:
> -Interstellar (2D).
> -The Martian. (native 3D)
> 
> And I would put
> -Selfless as third (2D).
> 
> Otherwise, with only two native 3D films
> -The Martian and
> -Everything will be fine (which I haven't seen yet),
> 
> *It was the worst native 3D year.*
> 
> From converted 2D->3D worth mentioning:
> -The Walk (quality movie)
> 
> and possibly as I've heard
> -Everest (which I haven't seen yet)
> 
> I also haven't seen Star Wars.
> 
> Overall, quality-wise it was a good year, for the 3D effect a mediocre one as usual and from native perspective the worst one.


So far, from the 3D ones I saw on Blu, I feel that verisimilitude too. 

* *The Walk* in 3D I will see this week.


----------



## grubadub

i watched Inside Out the other night. enjoyed the movie. i thought it was really clever. i thought the 3D was pretty good but nothing special. so in that regard it was a little disappointing, mainly because i thought they missed some great 3D opportunities. i get the sense that someone in charge kept saying "hey, let's not crazy with 3D popouts..."


----------



## johnny905

NorthSky said:


> You guys think 2015 was a great year for spectacular 3D Blu-ray movies...or just meh in general? ...Not quantity, but true solid quality.
> 
> And, your 3D prediction for 2015...not quantity but again solid quality (native and done with true artistic flair, with effective pop ups and real depth overall)?
> 
> We know that from some studios we won't get 3D with 3D immersive sound (only on UHD Blu-ray, 2D). ...Feeling alright about that?


I thought 2015 was a pretty good year for 3D. I definitely watched way more 3D at home in 2015 vs. prior years, and still have a backlog of a few films to watch. But maybe that was partially due to upgrading my old 55" Sony Active 3DTV with a 65" LG passive 3DTV earlier this year. 3D is just so much more enjoyable now. And I don't care if it's native vs. converted. If it's good 3D it's good 3D.


----------



## NorthSky

johnny905 said:


> I thought 2015 was a pretty good year for 3D. I definitely watched way more 3D at home in 2015 vs. prior years, and still have a backlog of a few films to watch. But maybe that was partially due to upgrading my old 55" Sony Active 3DTV with a 65" LG passive 3DTV earlier this year. 3D is just so much more enjoyable now. And I don't care if it's native vs. converted. If it's good 3D it's good 3D.


I too watched more 3D Blu-ray movies in 2015 than the previous year. ...Quantity.
But I was asking specifically about "Quality". ...I guess it's different for many people...depending on how many and which ones. 

I expressed my own experience...and thought quality wise overall was missing...also in the sense that not so many were done native with good artistic taste. Sure few were, but few were more the exception than the rule...from my personal perspective. 

So, I was highly (still) interested to know about other's own experience on that "Quality" 3D equation. 

___________

The last 3D flick I saw was *The Walk* ... on Blu:










I liked it, and I liked the 3D effects too. ...Nearer the end, high above the ground. ...This one counts for 2016 ... in my 3D cinema book @ home. 
Hope it keeps going strong...*Everest, The Martian, Star Wars: The Force Awakens, ...* ... and a whole bunch more to come.


----------



## d3code

my little prince. french import. awesome movie in 3D. and very good story.
the walk 3D. 3D looks great if there was no ghosting. contrast problem. great story.
Hotel transalvania 2. great flick. enjoyed it as much as part 1. 3D is also awesome.
Martitian 3D. watched 5 minutes. looks awesome in 3D.

Everest have watched it in cinema. 3D is terrible. story wise aint much either would skip it.


----------



## maestreaux

New to this 3D home viewing since I've only had my set for a month. First 3D Blu-ray was Avatar naturally and was impressed but not blown away. I then decided to purchase better 3D glasses than the cheap Samsung brand that came with set. I picked up the XPAND glasses and Jurassic Park from Best Buy. What a difference! JP looked great. They did an amazing 3D transfer. The better glasses definitely helped. I also ordered a pair of N11 and well see if those are any better. Defiantly looking forward to expanding my collection. Any recommendations?


----------



## dhvsfan

maestreaux said:


> Definitely looking forward to expanding my collection. Any recommendations?


See Thread for recommendations.


----------



## mars5l

Hmmm interesting on the glasses. I figure the actual Samsung ones would be the best. I bought the $50 rechargeable Samsung ones.


----------



## SoToS

I watched and recommend "Jack the Giant Slayer" in 3D (native 3D). A perfect tale for kids in contrast to most Hollywood blockbusters, but NOT a childish movie, it can be watched and fully enjoyed by the whole family. It shouldn't be missing from a family collection.

SBS 3D trailer:


----------



## SoToS

*Stalingrad 3D (2013) (native 3D)*

Overall it was a good World War II movie with a good central story and several emotionally charged moments. There was no bias in favor of Russians or anything. The famous German actor Thomas Kretschmann was also starring. 

From IMDB:
_"A band of Russian soldiers fight to hold a strategic building in their devastated city against a ruthless German army, and in the process become deeply connected to a Russian woman who has been living there."_
(I corrected the "connected to two Russian women" in original IMDB description, there was a second Russian woman in the story but not connected to the Russian soldiers.)

From Wiki:
_"This is the first Russian movie completely produced with IMAX 3D technology and shot using 3ality Technica's TS-5 and Stereoscopic Image Processor. At the same time, this project is the first Russian language feature film produced using the IMAX format.[6][7] The film was released in September 2013 in Volgograd (formerly "Stalingrad") and October in Russia before its international release in subsequent months.[4] The film was selected as the Russian entry for the Best Foreign Language Film at the 86th Academy Awards,[8][9] but it was not nominated. Stalingrad received the I3DS (International 3D and Advanced Imaging Society) Jury Award for Russia in 2014."_


----------



## Hagenstein

SoToS said:


> *Stalingrad 3D (2013) (native 3D)*
> 
> Overall it was a good World War II movie with a good central story and several emotionally charged moments. There was no bias in favor of Russians or anything. The famous German actor Thomas Kretschmann was also starring.


Watched this twice awhile back. First viewing with English-dubbed audio, second with its Mother-Tongue Russian audio. The English dub is absolutely atrocious. I can't believe they couldn't have gotten better actors for what was otherwise a reasonably polished production. The Russian language presentation was far more enjoyable for me and the subtitles were placed well-enough in 3D space most of the time. The 3D does really enhance the experience and there are some well composed shots throughout that leverage the format to good effect.

As for the film, I did enjoy it overall, but it does not have nearly the intensity or gravitas of say, Saving Private Ryan, but then few films will. Nor does it aspire to so perhaps that's not a fair comparison.

I wouldn't say there's "no bias" though; I don't think it's possible to represent any of the reprehensible actions of Hitler's Third Reich without "bias", and there is at least one scene of this nature. They are what they are and would be included in any list of the worst crimes against humanity in recorded history, imho. Those aren't the primary focus of the film however so in that regard as well as the depiction of German officers in general I suppose they do cut the Wehrmacht some slack. (FWIW I am of German heritage).

If you like action oriented war films that are a little lighter on ideology, don't mind the subtitles (Russian language is the way to go for this one), and like 3D, I'd say it's worth a watch. A rental would probably be your best bet but then this one can usually be found pretty cheaply so you're not taking that much of a risk on a buy.


----------



## SoToS

Hagenstein said:


> As for the film, I did enjoy it overall, but it does not have nearly the intensity or gravitas of say, Saving Private Ryan, but then few films will. Nor does it aspire to so perhaps that's not a fair comparison.


 I agree, that's why I just said "good" and in fact I came back to add some more about its imperfections specifically that _"not all parts of the script were glued harmonically together but other parts and the final impression make up for it"_ but since you posted about it I'm writing that here.



Hagenstein said:


> I wouldn't say there's "no bias" though; I don't think it's possible to represent any of the reprehensible actions of Hitler's Third Reich without "bias", and there is at least one scene of this nature.They are what they are and would be included in any list of the worst crimes against humanity in recorded history, imho. Those aren't the primary focus of the film however so in that regard as well as the depiction of German officers in general I suppose they do cut the Wehrmacht some slack. (FWIW I am of German heritage).


Personally I consider the movie quite indulgent to the Nazis as their crimes actually surpassed anything imaginable in so many historical massacre (which is why I don't see any bias -quite the opposite I would say) and if I made such a movie I would depicted all their cruelty as a historical lesson, but as you said those aren't the primary focus of the film.



Hagenstein said:


> If you like action oriented war films that are a little lighter on ideology, don't mind the subtitles (Russian language is the way to go for this one), and like 3D, I'd say it's worth a watch. A rental would probably be your best bet but then this one can usually be found pretty cheaply so you're not taking that much of a risk on a buy.


+1
I always watch a foreign film with the original language and subtitles not some third class voice actors that ruin everything.


----------



## Biohazr2d

First movie I watched in my completed room, was Finding Nemo. What an outstanding movie! My First time fully testing the sub, and surround’s too. Next day watched The Martian for the first time. I found it to be a great movie, the opening 10 minutes left me in awe, the audio put me on Mars, and I will be using those minutes to show my family why I may never go to movie theater again.


----------



## mars5l

Just watched Paranormal Activity 3D The Ghost Dimension. A little creepy, definitely used a lot of LFE to make things scary and move. I have a sub under the bed and another against the wall and they were working hard at times. The 3D, did help bring you into the movie, but I think they missed out on a lot of potential using 3d in a scary movie to create atmosphere. But I wouldnt want to watch it any other way, I think it had more replayablity than Poltergeist 3d has.


----------



## rekbones

Just watched Everest and the Martian this weekend. The Martian was a great movies but 3D was rather subdued and I basically just forgot it was in 3D and just enjoyed the movie. Everest was just a so so movie but the 3D gave a very chilling experience as I will never be in a place like the top of Everest. I haven't seen the Martian in 2D but suspect 3D isn't a required viewing but Everest in 3D is a must.


----------



## mars5l

I tried to pickup Everest from best buy but my local one was all out for some reason


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Watched Hercules (Dwayne Johnson version). The 3D effects made it really enjoyable and fun to watch! However, once was enough. Glad I was able to borrow this from a friend. For entertainment value, I highly recommend at least a rental.

Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away. WOW! What a great way to use 3D. I could watch this over and over again. GF and I were simply awe struck. Such an uplifting/beautiful performance with EXCELLENT sound track. This is a MUST buy!!

Purchased Cirque du Soleil: Journey of Man and hopefully it will get here soon... I hope it is as good!


----------



## NorthSky

*Big Hero 6* - Excellente! ...Hi-Flying 3D.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

Just finished watching Cirque du Soleil: Journey of Man. Honestly, it starts off slow and I was getting annoyed but it was worth watching alone for 2 particular scenes. Especially the finale scene... absolutely breath taking and looked great in 3D.

However, the other Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away is on a completely other level and far superior on every level. It will be used as a feel good demo disc. :c)

I will probably watch Journey of Man one more time in a year or two then sell it off. I would rent this if possible but definitely purchase Worlds Away!


----------



## jvh4

NorthSky said:


> You guys think 2015 was a great year for spectacular 3D Blu-ray movies...or just meh in general? ...Not quantity, but true solid quality.
> 
> And, your 3D prediction for 2015...not quantity but again solid quality (native and done with true artistic flair, with effective pop ups and real depth overall)?
> 
> We know that from some studios we won't get 3D with 3D immersive sound (only on UHD Blu-ray, 2D). ...Feeling alright about that?


2015 was a year of great movies but mediocre 3D. I think the martian stands out for me, but everything else seemed like a lackluster conversion. I still picked up several like Jurassic World, and avengers. I also plan to pick up mad max - my favorite movie of the year.


----------



## Roudan

Anybody watched Brave 3D? Just wondering if worthy to buy it ?


----------



## NorthSky

Roudan said:


> Anybody watched Brave 3D? Just wondering if worthy to buy it ?


Yes! Great 3D animation...among some of the best...a Must Have in your 3D collection, in my deepest 3D opinion.


----------



## NorthSky

I watched *Everest - 3D* couple nights ago; it was ok. White snow with mountains in the background always look nice in 3D.
Based on a true story. The blizzard was deadly, and in 3D you couldn't see. But you sure could hear. 

I'd say 2.5 stars out of 4. So, 3D or not ... still to consider, very. * Reading about the real story was more rewarding to me, and when we read, the 3D reading is as effective as our imagination is. In the film, just the 3D rendition, I'd say 3.25 out of 4 stars.


----------



## Roudan

NorthSky said:


> Roudan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody watched Brave 3D? Just wondering if worthy to buy it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Great 3D animation...among some of the best...a Must Have in your 3D collection, in my deepest 3D opinion.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob. I love 3D. Do we wait for UHD version for these old movie? How long will it be?


----------



## tomtastic

Watched two IMAX features, Island of Lemurs Madagascar, and Jerusalem. Both very nice 3D and image quality, entertaining too. Two thumbs up each.










http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91A1ev6-3AL._SL1500_.jpg

http://www.jerusalemthemovie.com


----------



## Ste-lar7

Watched Spiders 3D early this morning with my wife. She loves these cheesy movies and I have to say this one was quite fun and the 3D was surprisingly decent. There is a scene early in where helicopters are flying over the city that was really, really good.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "The Martian" last night and I thought the 3D was exceptional, a real sense of depth in all of it.

I wondered if it was actually filmed in 3D, as opposed to being converted after filming, so I checked the real or fake 3D web site and found it was actually filmed in 3D, so maybe that really does make a difference after all.

Also, the director, Ridley Scott, is one of the best. I've noticed that directors like him, Martin Scorcese (Hugo) James Cameron (Avatar) and Guillermo del Toro (Pacific Rim) Werner Herzog (Cave of Forgotten Dreams) seem not only to make some of the best movies, but also take more care with 3D.

By the way, Pacific Rim wasn't shot in 3D, but it was a hybrid. A lot of Pacific Rim's CG components were created in 3D by ILM.


----------



## NorthSky

rural scribe said:


> I watched "The Martian" last night and I thought the 3D was exceptional, a real sense of depth in all of it.
> 
> I wondered if it was actually filmed in 3D, as opposed to being converted after filming, so I checked the real or fake 3D web site and found
> it was actually filmed in 3D, so maybe that really does make a difference after all.
> 
> Also, the director, Ridley Scott, is one of the best. I've noticed that directors like him, Martin Scorsese (Hugo) James Cameron (Avatar) and Guillermo del Toro (Pacific Rim) Werner Herzog (Cave of Forgotten Dreams) seem not only to make some of the best movies, but also take more care with 3D.
> 
> By the way, Pacific Rim wasn't shot in 3D, but it was a hybrid. A lot of Pacific Rim's CG components were created in 3D by ILM.


James Cameron, Ridley Scott, Peter Jackson, Alfonso Cuaron, Guillermo del Toro, Ang Lee, Baz Luhrmann, Wim Wenders, Martin Scorsese, ...few other film directors of that similar high caliber 3D cinema best rendition, are the genuine artists that can push the 3D envelope and make a difference in the art of 
3-Dimensional cinema, today, and tomorrow. 

I totally agree with what it says in the quote above. 

__________

♦ Bonus (UHD & the 'state' of 3D - one man's vision): http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/ultra-hd-not-always-4k/


----------



## SoToS

*Space Pirate Captain Harlock 3D (2013)*

Human-like characters and special effects that surpass Hollywood's attempts in this animated Sci-Fi space opera!


----------



## kmartin173

Everest - Great scenery nothing spectacular in the 3D department but still an enjoyable watch.


----------



## jvh4

I know I'm late to the party, but I finally watched the original Jurassic Park 3D conversion. I had low expectations, but boy was I wrong! This was a great conversion. The 3D and remastered audio brought the film to another level. You can tell they really took their time and did this right.

This our 1st 3D movie at home in 3 months, and we both re-caught the bug, and can't wait to watch another. We recently cut cable and I'm hoping to use some of the savings to start renting and buying more 3D films.


----------



## tomtastic

The Martian, movie was great, as expected, 3D seemed a bit mixed for me. At times it was really good, other times I forgot about it. I'll need to watch again which won't be hard since it was a pretty good movie.

Something that's been on my mind is that when movies are filmed in 3D they are filmed for the theater in mind, not our smaller PJ screens or flat panels and since disparity is one of the variables of calculating the interaxial distance of the lenses it would appear that the two viewing methods would not yield the same results. Contradictory to that, I've heard many claim that the home-viewing experience with 3D is better than the theater. So that's puzzling unless they have some way to change the convergence with the home release but that would seem impossible as that would be baked in.


----------



## SoToS

tomtastic said:


> Something that's been on my mind is that when movies are filmed in 3D they are filmed for the theater in mind, not our smaller PJ screens or flat panels and since disparity is one of the variables of calculating the interaxial distance of the lenses it would appear that the two viewing methods would not yield the same results. Contradictory to that, I've heard many claim that the home-viewing experience with 3D is better than the theater. So that's puzzling unless they have some way to change the convergence with the home release but that would seem impossible as that would be baked in.


You're right, I was going to write about it, the problem is that instead of choosing the amount of parallax for a deep 3D experience on an average screen size (between the average cinema screen and the smaller 3D TV) they seem to optimize it for the upper extreme, making the movies look very swallow on medium to small home displays. Fortunately there are exceptions like J.Cameron's movies -and the next Avatar that he promised to be more aggressive. Its anticipated success might make the hypotonic directors reconsider the way they judge the parallax that is currently ruining the 3D effect for most viewers.

Home theater viewers claim a "better home viewing experience" for other reasons such as controlled quality, better sound, better environment etc. 
The 3D depth itself is *always less pronounced* at home vs the larger screen at cinema and is indeed impossible to change today.


----------



## NorthSky

I accidentally deleted my post (pressed the 'clear' key on my keyboard); quite frustrating when you put all your heart into it and spent about half hour.
The initiative of the moment has been lost, so I don't feel to go back in time. 

But briefly I was explaining the psychological difference that I experience between 3D IMAX theaters and 3D @ home on a much smaller display, but also from a different viewing distance...I prefer @ home. ..More clean, clear, polished picture...and better sound too. 

It's different; oversized human figures @ the theater is something to get used to it, and I am not. I am much more used to watch 3D movies @ home, so it feels more familiar on solider grounds and psychologically it might effect my 3D perception. 

Yeah that's it; we like what we're used to...and feel shaken a bit when something new comes into our routine world. ...A little bit of that? 

It has been few nights now since last I watched a 3D flick. ...What's comin' up? ...That's what I'm waiting for. ...Most likely in 3D.


----------



## SoToS

NorthSky said:


> I accidentally deleted my post (pressed the 'clear' key on my keyboard); quite frustrating when you put all your heart into it and spent about half hour.


Sorry to hear that, but if you just deleted the text you could press Ctrl+Z to undo it.



NorthSky said:


> It's different; oversized human figures @ the theater is something to get used to it, and I am not.


You see them oversized because you're sitting closer to the screen than you do at home. At the same distance-to-screen ratio, the screen will cover the same portion of your viewing field (taking into account the aspect ratio as well, as the screen might expand eg for 2.35:1). The only difference then will be the actual screen distance and the much more pronounced 3D effect (aside any quality differences, but everything else equal -or analogous, usually the larger the distance, the more comfort in viewing).


----------



## tomtastic

Along with that, depth is better at distance vs. close up but only along the Z axis. When they release these for home viewing they may be considering that most will sit further away vs theater viewing which will increase depth. Unfortunately, I prefer sitting 10 feet away on my 140" screen, so that may explain some lack of depth at times.


----------



## EVERRET

tomtastic said:


> Contradictory to that, I've heard many claim that the home-viewing experience with 3D is better than the theater. So that's puzzling unless they have some way to change the convergence with the home release but that would seem impossible as that would be baked in.


On my 65" Samsung 4K 8550 : I have a 3D adjustment bar 
3D perspective (-5 to +5) 0 Normal
3D depth ( 1 - 10 ) 5 Normal

These settings can make a huge difference on some movies... The home experience is more clear in 4K , brighter and adjustable. 

I still enjoy a movie on a IMAX screen here and there, especially now that the theater nearby has laser projection


----------



## SoToS

tomtastic said:


> Along with that, depth is better at distance vs. close up but only along the Z axis. When they release these for home viewing they may be considering that most will sit further away vs theater viewing which will increase depth.


The perceived depth vs the screen size increases with the distance, but: 
1) the viewing angle decreases and the effect becomes less immersive so you gain one thing, you lose another equally important.
2) you don't perceive an object coming closer to you as it remains analogous to the viewing distance,
3) while by increasing the screen size keeping the above ratio equal, you do think the object comes closer to you (or further) which is what counts.



tomtastic said:


> Unfortunately, I prefer sitting 10 feet away on my 140" screen, so that may explain some lack of depth at times.


You're very lucky to have 140" for 3D, that explains your tendency to be more forgiving than me with the conversions... You perceive more than double the above "true" depth (neg. or pos. parallax) than me, plus by sitting closer you get a far more immersive experience (I sit at 1.5 the screen diag, while you sit at 0.86)!
In one sense you're on one extreme, while I am on the other! 140" vs ...32"









But I bought it for prof. reasons, to use it as a monitor on my desk and work for many hours on 3D projects. Currently movies come second.
I've mount it on an extensible wall mount so I pull it out in front (and change inclination) to watch movies on the sofa.
Fortunately the sound is disproportional to the screen size with large speakers and sub (5.1) but I have some nostalgia for my 2D projector and the 90" screen...


----------



## tomtastic

Well, I had grown increasingly frustrated with my passive LG 1080p screen, which looks ok when standing in front about dead center, 10 feet back, but in main living room it's mounted above fireplace which is the only place in room it will work so seated it's horrendous. It doesn't work for 3D above fireplace, viewing angle diminishes the 3D and causes crosstalk. Crosstalk on this screen is also a problem in any viewing angle, but on my DLP PJ there is virtually none.

My only problem with the PJ setup is that I'm using an audio transparent screen so upgrading in the future to 4k may be an issue. Checking prices on 4k audio transparent screens and they're really pricey. But in order to get 140" screen size in this room I have the speakers behind the screen. It looks pretty nice, just not sure about 4k right now. But I'd rather have 3D at 2k than 4k at 2D, but 4k 3D would be nice at some point.

But there's really nothing like sitting this close and being immersed with 3D. I wouldn't change it for any flat panel. Accept for maybe that 140" Panasonic 3D plasma they had a few years ago. But realistically, nothing else compares.


----------



## SoToS

EVERRET said:


> On my 65" Samsung 4K 8550 : I have a 3D adjustment bar
> 3D perspective (-5 to +5) 0 Normal
> 3D depth ( 1 - 10 ) 5 Normal
> 
> These settings can make a huge difference on some movies...


One of them adjusts the window placement, the other one I don't have a clue what it does, if it does increase parallax, it does it under strict conditions (which are just a fraction of the actual parallax and definitely cause distortion just as TV's 2D->3D) -magic solutions still don't exist -such a feature would be considered "magic" today.


----------



## SoToS

@tomtastic 
You could use a wall mount rack with vertical inclination (with a small lever) as I do, to keep the screen vertical to the viewing axis for zero ghosting, but then again you wouldn't be motivated to buy the projector with the 140" screen... 



> But there's really nothing like sitting this close and being immersed with 3D. I wouldn't change it for any flat panel. Accept for maybe that 140" Panasonic 3D plasma they had a few years ago. But realistically, nothing else compares.


 Definitely, except perhaps a large 4K OLED 3D display for perfect black but the price would be astronomical...
I too was blessing my self for buying the 2D projector each time I watched a movie for many years










Sorry to the other members for going completely off topic...


----------



## invadergir

*THE MARTIAN (3D)*
MOVIE: 4/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4/5
AQ: 5/5

Fun movie to watch, even with some predictability to the events that occur. The humour was great and the cast surrounding the rescue mission were also great. Picture quality i thought looked great. The 3D was good but not spectacular. Like the vastness it added to the Mars/Outer-space sequences. Added some nice bot of tension near thinned of the film with this added element. Then you have the wonderful audio. Which at times isn't much but its the small details that you hear through the surround speakers that added that loneliness to the situation.


----------



## tomtastic

SoToS said:


> @tomtastic
> You could use a wall mount rack with vertical inclination (with a small lever) as I do, to keep the screen vertical to the viewing axis for zero ghosting, but then again you wouldn't be motivated to buy the projector with the 140" screen...
> 
> Definitely, except perhaps a large 4K OLED 3D display for perfect black but the price would be astronomical...
> I too was blessing my self for buying the 2D projector each time I watched a movie for many years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to the other members for going completely off topic...


My wall mount has a tilt, but not nearly enough. In order to get the right angle it would need to be out at the top between 12-15 inches. It would look ridiculous in the room that way. And then you would have to be seated to view the screen, standing or walking in and it would be nearly unwatchable. Fireplace mounts for 3D are just problematic. I don't watch 3D there anymore.


----------



## tomtastic

Terminator Genysis, wow, what a flick! I can't believe they're putting off the franchise after this one. 3D wasn't spectacular but at times it was noticeable. Other times, it did feel flat. Overall, I think this movie worked pretty well story wise. Arnold is...well, _old_, as they say in the movie. Since they've gotten so good with CGI Arnold, why not replace him altogether? lol!

In order from best on top:

T2 is still king
Terminator
Terminator Genysis
Terminator Salvation
Terminator 3

Really, I like Salvation and even 3. 3 had some issues with the plot, like when the TX programs the cars to drive themselves and that's just the beginning of a long list of problems with that one. It's basically better if you don't think too much during T3. I think if they just stop worrying about a new trilogy like every other franchise and just wait a few years and do another one off film, it would be better. Right now, it's hard to imagine where else they can go with the plot line. Give it a rest for awhile.


----------



## SoToS

tomtastic said:


> T2 is still king
> Terminator
> Terminator Genysis
> Terminator Salvation
> Terminator 3


Agreed about T2, there will be many more years -or decades until it is surpassed by another terminator movie, it's too perfect. About Genysis I was distracted with the female's poor acting (partly the director's responsibility), a couple of fake-looking effects, the poor and boring dialogs and plot, the disappointing John Connor and the ending. Only Schwarzenegger was doing great. 

BTW, just a thought, since you are watching an 140" screen at quite close, have you thought of making the screen ...curved (like curved panels and IMAX) to eliminate distortion (in your viewing field, since the edges are further away)? That would require two curved horizontal poles at top and bottom, and the projector ability to correct the view like bellow -or by using software (flat panels' incurvation corrects about 50% of the distortion, even that will look cool).


----------



## jbernardi

The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet. Excellent 3D.

I don't have a region-free BD player, so I had to copy the disc with DVDFab which removes the region restriction.


----------



## tomtastic

SoToS said:


> Agreed about T2, there will be many more years -or decades until it is surpassed by another terminator movie, it's too perfect. About Genysis I was distracted with the female's poor acting (partly the director's responsibility), a couple of fake-looking effects, the poor and boring dialogs and plot, the disappointing John Connor and the ending. Only Schwarzenegger was doing great.
> 
> BTW, just a thought, since you are watching an 140" screen at quite close, have you thought of making the screen ...curved (like curved panels and IMAX) to eliminate distortion (in your viewing field, since the edges are further away)? That would require two curved horizontal poles at top and bottom, and the projector ability to correct the view like bellow -or by using software (flat panels' incurvation corrects about 50% of the distortion, even that will look cool).





Spoiler



I thought Emilia Clarke was pretty convincing as Sarah Conner. At times she really looked like Linda Hamilton. Some dialogue seemed a little off, then again, the timeline was a little different too. Of course Jai Courtney didn't look or act anything like Michael Biehn.



I had thought about making it curved but I've been to a dome theater already and hated it. So that's not happening. When the image is closer on the sides it will distort the picture, which might be fine if you're just staring straight ahead at the center but that's not the way movies are filmed. There's information on the sides too and sometimes you have to look around the frame. Yes, I've never had to actually move my head before to watch a movie until now on this screen, but it's like the theater, I always sat about 1/3 of the way back in the theater.


----------



## EVERRET

jbernardi said:


> The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet. Excellent 3D.
> 
> I don't have a region-free BD player, so I had to copy the disc with DVDFab which removes the region restriction.


If anyone is looking for a region A version of The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet. ......

http://www.yesasia.com/us/the-young...ng-kong-version/1047541014-0-0-0-en/info.html


----------



## rural scribe

*the finest hours*

I saw this last night in a theater which featured too-dim 3D projection.

"The Finest Hours" is based on a true story about daring Coast Guard rescue near Cape Cod in a fierce winter storm. The rescue is amazing, but most of scenes on land were weak.

Most of the scenes in this film are night scenes, that, plus the 3D light loss requires maximum projection brightness. Where I saw this, everything looked too dark. This film was apparently not shot in native 3D, either.

The characters' New England accents were also hard to understand. When the bluray comes out, maybe I will watch it at home, with subtitles, and with the projector turned up bright, too see what I missed.

I have seen some very poor 3D presentations in theaters lately. I wonder if theater managers just don't care anymore, and are just playing out the string, or hoping 3D goes away.

Anyone seen this movie in IMAX, or some other premium format? Maybe I just was unlucky enough to see it in an auditorium with a projector bulb near the end of its life.


----------



## ZzBloopzZ

For Valentines day watched *My Bloody Valentines*. We really enjoyed it. Some really great pop out effects! Nice twist at the end too. In terms of 3D effects I would give it at least a 4.5/5.

Also, watched *Journey to the Center of the Earth* and *Journey 2 The Mysterious Island*. I thought the first one was much more enjoyable and 3D was more memorable. Journey 2 had a 3-4 really good pop out scenes, however I could only watch that one once. Journey 1 I could watch again few years down the road tho, as it had some really fun 3D effects!


----------



## kwok lau

Stalingrad is a Russian movie of over 2 hours, filmed in 3D direct. Rather long movie of over 2 hours. Had spent 3 days to watch bit by bit. It is not a real war movie, but the fighting and the ruins that filmed are good (in my opinion). The story emphasis on love among the Russian soldiers a young lady resident who refused to leave the building when the German was attacking that building. It also added in another love affair between 1 German Soldier and a Russian lady at another building. The story has a lot of argument, but the war scenes are great (even I watched at 2D. Will watch it in 3D later). It is a sale at BestBuy for less than US$10. No brainer to pick it up to your 3D collection.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Comin' at Ya!" last night, a low-budget, B movie western (of the dark, violent spaghetti western variety). 

This is definitely a below average quality film, with a poor script and a lot of over-acting, but it is probably a world record holder in terms of pop-outs. The pop-outs start during the opening credits and continue on into the closing credits.

The film never misses an opportunity for popouts. Guns, knives, swords, arrows and spears, even a baby's rear end, are pushed towards the camera, fired at the camera, thrown at the camera. In one scene, fake bats (among the least convincing fake bats ever shown in a movie) repeatedly fly at the camera.

In a number of scenes, the camera is on the floor, pointed up, and things are dropped or lowered onto the camera.

A truly disturbing scene shows rats, really close up, attacking a man who is tied up and is unable to get away or defend himself from the rats.

Although this is a new 3D HD bluray restoration (released this year, I think) of this 1981 film, the image is quite grainy in some scenes, and there are spots, like dirt on the camera lens, visible in others. Some scenes are in black and white, most are in color, and a few scenes are a combination of black and white and color.

I rented this disk from 3D-BlurayRental.com, which just started offering this film recently.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Watched Everest 3D on Blu, enjoyed it a lot. The part where they were walking over the ladder and it showed shots from above and below


----------



## xplorar

Watched Predator 3D last night. The post conversion job was way better than expected. Seems we have reached the stage where Native 3D vs Post Conversion doesn't matter anymore (except for VERY discerning viewers).
They slightly overdid the 3D in the opening shot of space, stars and alien ship. While for the rest of the movie, 3-D was subtle (but well-rendered).
3D picture was darker here than usual, the movie almost seemed monochrome. But it also made me feel as if I was inside the jungle, so loved it.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Goosebumps. 3D was pretty good and the movie was fun.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Jurassic World 3D. Saw it in 2D already, but the 3D PQ was very good.


----------



## deano86

gadgtfreek said:


> Jurassic World 3D. Saw it in 2D already, but the 3D PQ was very good.


I agree... I thought it looked great in 3D....just couldn't figure out the reasoning for the funky 2:1 aspect ratio though...


----------



## tomtastic

deano86 said:


> I agree... I thought it looked great in 3D....just couldn't figure out the reasoning for the funky 2:1 aspect ratio though...


Dinosaurs are tall. Original movie was 1.85.


----------



## deano86

Then by that logic... why would they not then stay with the 1.85:1 aspect ratio?


----------



## tomtastic

deano86 said:


> Then by that logic... why would they not then stay with the 1.85:1 aspect ratio?


Director wanted a best of both worlds look, preserving some scope while able to fit dinosaurs into a single frame.


----------



## tomtastic

The Walk.

I'd already seen Man on Wire, so nothing new story wise. The format was actually similar to Man on Wire too, with only Phillippe narrating in the film adaption. They left out the Sydney Harbour Bridge walk. I thought the movie was really well done and 3D completed this movie. I did not notice any ghosting, viewed on dip PJ 140".

Everest.

Having seen Everest IMAX as well as other documentaries, the story is well known. Still, there is a desire that the characters not perish. The digital renderings are very well done, looks to be shot right up there. Wish they would release the 1998 IMAX documentary on Blu ray, I have the DVD version. There is Return to Everest which appears to have been shelved since 2007 when they returned on a new expedition. It is scheduled to finally release 2018. It is the first feature to be filmed in 3D on Everest.


The converted 3D in Everest 2015 was pretty good to average. Didn't notice any ghosting. 




Spoiler



Some interesting facts they don't mention in the movie: 

They mention that the IMAX team was there at the same time, they would later discover the body of Rob Hall about 2 weeks later. The feature was altered to include the events of May 10-11. Beck Weathers wasn't rushed away quite as quickly as featured in the movie. After making it to camp his tent had collapsed overnight in the storm and was again thought for dead. Blame isn't directed in the movie, it is more about the unfolding tragedy. There were many reasons they were caught in the storm, failure to turn back by the guides after passing the 1400 turnaround time caused by numerous delays in finding ropes not rigged. Too many climbers causing congestion. Jon Krakauer's presence, a reporter and later author of Into Thin Air, may have added unintentional pressure to complete the summit rather than turn back along with competition between the teams.


----------



## mars5l

Watched Peanuts 3d last night, 3d was decent, no popout really but decent depth. Movie itself was okay.


----------



## xplorar

Saw "Heart of the Sea". Many shots with 3D in mind. Good whale & storm sequences in 3D. Recommended.


----------



## gadgtfreek

xplorar said:


> Saw "Heart of the Sea". Many shots with 3D in mind. Good whale & storm sequences in 3D. Recommended.


I had preordered that, looking forward to it.

Martian 3D this weekend.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Martian 3D, wow...


----------



## fmedrano1977

gadgtfreek said:


> Martian 3D, wow...


Great 3D?

HTC One M9


----------



## gadgtfreek

fmedrano1977 said:


> Great 3D?
> 
> HTC One M9


Yes, it was actually shot native and not converted. The image quality is outstanding regardless of the 3D. Very good movie.


----------



## GreySkies

We did The Walk. Holy shaky legs! This is one that needs to be seen in 3D. The scenes from the top of the WTC will be demo material for me.

Oh, and no ghosting with my DLP projector & 121" wide 'scope screen.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Good movie.


----------



## GreySkies

Galapagos 3D. Stunning cinematography.


----------



## old corps

Another thumbs up for Heart of the Sea. Great story and excellent 3D. This is one of those movies that is greatly enhanced with 3D.


Ed


----------



## xplorar

Upcoming 'Point Break 3D' has many cool 3D action sequences. Its worth watching for that alone. Demo material.


----------



## gadgtfreek

xplorar said:


> Upcoming 'Point Break 3D' has many cool 3D action sequences. Its worth watching for that alone. Demo material.



Just got that one in yesterday, on deck for this weekend.


----------



## deano86

Picked up Jack the Giant Slayer 3D for pretty cheap off Ebay.... Enjoyed the 3D and loved the bonus of the LFE!! Monster bass literally from all the giants and fight scenes!


----------



## CosmoNut

Just got a Samsung JS8500 and have been slowly working through my 3D collection. So far, of about a dozen movies I've at least glanced through, I've been most impressed by Kung Fu Panda 2. REALLY well done. Also really impressed with Guardians of the Galaxy, Gravity (obviously), and Pixels was quite good.

Letdowns so far: Ant-Man (except for the scene where he goes sub-atomic), Avengers: Age of Ultron, and Star Trek Into Darkness. "Ultron" especially seemed to have a lot of the pop-up book kind of stuff.


----------



## GreySkies

I bought _Mad Max: Fury Road_ back when it was first released with the idea that it'd be the inaugural film in our theater once Atmos was set up. Well, this weekend was when all of the gear was finally set up.

3D + 7.2.4 Atmos = Freakin' Spectacular.


----------



## Frank714

gadgtfreek said:


> Yes, it was actually shot native and not converted. The image quality is outstanding regardless of the 3D. Very good movie.


 
*That's not correct. *The Martian landscapes were converted by Prime Focus and it shows, plenty of fake depth that makes colossal Martian mountains look like VFX miniatures from ILM's old backlot: http://www.primefocusworld.com/3d-conversion


Therefore I'm not sure what do to with _In the Heart of the Sea_ (Prime Focus, again). I read too many reviews "praising" the 3D with objects in the background.


Would love to learn from somebody who *understands* steroscopic photography, whether the artificial depth beyond 200 yards in this film is annoying or rather palatable before I make a purchasing decision.


(Same applies to _Everest_, that kind of film is not really my cup of tea but if I could get some re-assurances that the Himalaya does not look fake 3D, I might give it a try)


----------



## gadgtfreek

Frank714 said:


> *That's not correct. *The Martian landscapes were converted by Prime Focus and it shows, plenty of fake depth that makes colossal Martian mountains look like VFX miniatures from ILM's old backlot: http://www.primefocusworld.com/3d-conversion
> 
> 
> Therefore I'm not sure what do to with _In the Heart of the Sea_ (Prime Focus, again). I read too many reviews "praising" the 3D with objects in the background.
> 
> 
> Would love to learn from somebody who *understands* steroscopic photography, whether the artificial depth beyond 200 yards in this film is annoying or rather palatable before I make a purchasing decision.
> 
> 
> (Same applies to _Everest_, that kind of film is not really my cup of tea but if I could get some re-assurances that the Himalaya does not look fake 3D, I might give it a try)


You need to understand how current movies are done.

1) CGI is created in 2K and converted to 3D, *this is nothing new*
2) The rest of the Martian was shot with the *Red Epic 3D camera system in 5.8k*
3) The fake 3D movies are shot entirely in 2D and converted, which The Martian is not

As far as reassurances, you just need to rent one like Everest and watch it and see what you think. We can't change your mind. IMO, if you did not like The Martian 3D, you best move on from 3D.

In my experience, display tech also has a bearing on how the 3D ends up looking in the home. For me, I have not seen any flat panel that can best the passive 3D of this 2160p OLED.


----------



## Frank714

gadgtfreek said:


> You need to understand how current movies are done.
> 
> 1) CGI is created in 2K and converted to 3D, *this is nothing new*
> 2) The rest of the Martian was shot with the *Red Epic 3D camera system in 5.8k*


 
From Prime Focus: "There was live action footage that was shot mono – for example, the Times Square shots and helicopter footage of the [Jordanian] landscapes that would be used to stand-in for the Martian surface."


Sometimes I wonder whether it's the filmmaker's ignorance (e.g. Ridley Scott?) or the conversion company's greed to convert footage into fake 3D that already is in perfect "3D" (there's no stereoscopic depth exceeding 200 yards).


As a longtime 3D aficionado I of course enjoyed the native 3D in _The Martian _on my HP projection screen. It just sucks that the impressive Martian mountains and landscapes look like miniatures because of the added fake depth.


Since you brought up flat panels: Well, everything looks like a miniature on a 3D flat screen, maybe it's front projection users that will rather notice such issues.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Your complaining reminds me of the folks that are mad the UHD version has some CGI in 2K, and then converted to 4K. Boohoo. I honestly don't think you are that big of an aficionado if you are comparing, or worrying about, a post 2D converted film like Heart of the Sea, to The Martian. The tech specs vary greatly with The Martian being superior. But, I would assume an "aficionado" would understand the difference between the two. Yet, you focus on part of one film that was done by a company you aren't happy with. You also throw what seems like a jab in against all the positive reviews of Heart of the Sea's 3D image by people here.

As far as the shot about flat panels vs your mighty FP, it also shows you are offering input on something you once again don't have enough experience on. My observation, from your posts and insults towards filmmakers, is you just want to criticize something. So carry on.


----------



## Frank714

gadgtfreek said:


> I honestly don't think you are that big of an aficionado if you are comparing, or worrying about, a post 2D converted film like Heart of the Sea, to The Martian. The tech specs vary greatly with The Martian being superior.


 
Apparently you got it all wrong. I found the real 3D images in _The Martian_ astounding but the fake 3D landscapes disappointing. Thus it's a mixed bag with the positive aspects (real 3D footage) fortunately outweighing the negative ones (fake 3D footage).




gadgtfreek said:


> But, I would assume an "aficionado" would understand the difference between the two. Yet, you focus on part of one film that was done by a company you aren't happy with. You also throw what seems like a jab in against all the positive reviews of Heart of the Sea's 3D image by people here.


 
Where did you possibly get that I didn't? I understand very well that _In the Heart of the Sea _is converted, but I was asking for advice what to expect, as it's obviously not real 3D camera footage. The reviews I read weren't that encouraging in regard to proper handling of depth.



gadgtfreek said:


> As far as the shot about flat panels vs your mighty FP, it also shows you are offering input on something you once again don't have enough experience on. My observation, from your posts and insults towards filmmakers, is you just want to criticize something. So carry on.


 
I've seen _IMAX Deep Sea _on a flat screen and on my front projection system. On the flat screen it looked like an acquarium, and you were the one suggesting tere might be some deficiency with my monitoring equipment.
I was not insulting the filmmaker ("?") - BTW it's Scott who's been insulting his audience in that _Blade Runner_ documentary whether Deckard is a replicant or not - but after _Prometheus_ (planet in 3D where there couldn't be any) and now _The Martian_ I think it's fair to wonder whether he understands 3D (as James Cameron to provide you with a positive) or whether it's Prime Focus to put the blame on.


In another thread we are discussing whether 3D is dead or not and IMHO, this unnatural depth addition (every viewer knows from life experience that the moon isn't 3D in the night sky, neither is any ship on the ocean further out) contributes to a possible and premature death. Hence my concerns and criticism.


----------



## GreySkies

Frank714 said:


> ... this unnatural depth addition ...


I chalk it up to creative/artistic liberties. I think specifically of one long shot in _Prometheus_ where the Prometheus is travelling across the planet (pic below), and while watching the movie, I recognize that one would see it flat, if one were to actually be in a position to view this live, but oh man, it's a pretty shot in 3D.


----------



## Frank714

GreySkies said:


> I recognize that one would see it flat, if one were to actually be in a position to view this live, but oh man, it's a pretty shot in 3D.



The thing is that any of those celestial objects are so freaking huge and awesome that it's technically impossible to ever experience these in 3D.


By artificially making these 3D (all those stupid 3D postcards at public observatories should be banned) you effectively reduce these in size and give them an inappropriate familiar feel. The awe gets lost.


When I watched _Avatar_ the first thing I positively noticed was that James Cameron must have been aware of that, Pandora remained 2D and was deliciously intimidating in 2D, conveying an approximate feeling of real size. 


Where he couldn't resist was the spaceship, that seemed more three-dimensional than it should be, but here I understand that it was some kind of artistic liberty to effectively convey the sense of the vessel's overall structure.


----------



## GreySkies

Frank714 said:


> The awe gets lost.


Not for me—that shot put a big smile on my face. But I totally get where you're coming from.


----------



## GreySkies

rural scribe said:


> I watched "Comin' at Ya!" last night, a low-budget, B movie western (of the dark, violent spaghetti western variety).
> 
> This is definitely a below average quality film, with a poor script and a lot of over-acting, but it is probably a world record holder in terms of pop-outs. The pop-outs start during the opening credits and continue on into the closing credits.
> 
> The film never misses an opportunity for popouts. Guns, knives, swords, arrows and spears, even a baby's rear end, are pushed towards the camera, fired at the camera, thrown at the camera. In one scene, fake bats (among the least convincing fake bats ever shown in a movie) repeatedly fly at the camera.
> 
> In a number of scenes, the camera is on the floor, pointed up, and things are dropped or lowered onto the camera.
> 
> A truly disturbing scene shows rats, really close up, attacking a man who is tied up and is unable to get away or defend himself from the rats.
> 
> Although this is a new 3D HD bluray restoration (released this year, I think) of this 1981 film, the image is quite grainy in some scenes, and there are spots, like dirt on the camera lens, visible in others. Some scenes are in black and white, most are in color, and a few scenes are a combination of black and white and color.
> 
> I rented this disk from 3D-BlurayRental.com, which just started offering this film recently.


I wanted to see this film badly back in high school. Unfortunately, there were no theaters anywhere near me who showed this in 3D. So, on a whim, I bought it.

Holy Pop Out!

About ten minutes into the film, I moved to the back row in my theater, 'cause it felt like my eyes were going to pop out of my head. It took over half way through the film before my eyes adjusted to the extreme pop outs, just in time for the spears and flaming arrows in the burning barn scene, which actually looked quite good.

The long shots had some pretty good depth-of-field which were nice, and the slow motion scenes were also a nice change of pace from more typical quick edits during fight scenes.

The above review is spot on for the quality of the print, and the viewer does get several live rats to the face, so if you're squeamish about rodents (my son had a pet rat, so I'm not), you might want to stay away. 

I was pretty surprised at the quality of the soundtrack. Fake bats were flying pretty convincingly in my room.

All in all, it's an interesting historical addition to my collection. It's definitely not demo material, though.


----------



## xplorar

GreySkies said:


> It took over half way through the film before my eyes adjusted to the extreme pop outs, just in time for the spears and flaming arrows in the burning barn scene, which actually looked quite good.


The spars and flaming arrows were the best parts. I re-played it two times


----------



## SoToS

I watched *Run 3D (2013)* a low-budget naive teen-runners movie (acrobats running from roof to balconies to walls etc) centered around a teen-thief, that aside the poor script and direction was enjoyable 3D-wise as it was shot in native 3D and that alone added a natural 3D feel consisted on the whole movie -a "+" bonus feel contrary to boring conversions like the "Dragon Blade" I saw the other day, although the director didn't exploit the 3D possibilities.


----------



## JFOK

Last night I watched "In The Heart Of The Sea" in 3D, directed by Ron Howard.
Good movie with some very good 3D moments, not to mention the surround sound punch.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Preordered Batman V Superman and Gods of Egypt 3D. Will be getting Jaws 3D as well.


----------



## coolhand

Batman Vs Superman was the worst superhero movie since Jim Carrey and Arnold were Riddler and Dr Freeze. 


Captain America Civil War is already generating enormous buzz and is going to destroy the box office.


----------



## tomtastic

coolhand said:


> Batman Vs Superman was the worst superhero movie since Jim Carrey and Arnold were Riddler and Dr Freeze.
> 
> 
> Captain America Civil War is already generating enormous buzz and is going to destroy the box office.


Hey, Batman and Robin is my favorite Batman movie and Forever, basically when they started putting nipples on the Bat Suit it hit an all time high.


----------



## Hagenstein

SoToS said:


> I watched *Run 3D (2013)* a low-budget naive teen-runners movie (acrobats running from roof to balconies to walls etc) centered around a teen-thief, that aside the poor script and direction was enjoyable 3D-wise as it was shot in native 3D and that alone added a natural 3D feel consisted on the whole movie -a "+" bonus feel contrary to boring conversions like the "Dragon Blade" I saw the other day, although the director didn't exploit the 3D possibilities.


I remember when this first showed up on shelves and I gave it a pass. I had seen the poor excuse of a conversion that was I-Robot and somehow was under the impression this was more of the same.
If this is actually native I'll likely pick it up. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rural scribe

Watched "Man of Steel" recently. Totally unimpressed with the 3D.
I jacked up the depth. Didn't really help.

"Titanic" has great 3D for being added after the fact, ditto for "Jurassic Park."

In the "Jurassic Park" extras, Spielberg says he had scene-by-scene review and approval authority over the 3D conversion process.

Watched "Priest" a couple of nights ago. Decent 3D in a so-so vampire action film, but the production design was pretty imaginative. Interesting looking film.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Prometheus 3D tonight for me. Have now seen the movie at all since I watched it at the theater, in 2D.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Man, Prometheus 3D looked good!


----------



## hollandjw

gadgtfreek said:


> Prometheus 3D tonight for me. Have now seen the movie at all since I watched it at the theater, in 2D.


The Peanuts Movie is next for me!


----------



## xplorar

Guys, Wasn't Deadpool in 3D? I don't see any 3d blu-ray announced for Deadpool.


----------



## gadgtfreek

No 3D Deadpool blu-ray, and I think it was IMAX not 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, Deadpool was never 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

Viewed In the Heart of the Sea and Point Break, both of these were decent films and 3D was equal to most converted films I've seen recently.


----------



## TonyDP

Saw Captain America: Civil War in 3D today. As is par for the course with most Marvel movies, the 3D was nothing to write home about; zero popouts (not even smoke or other environmental effects), average depth that was quickly tuned out and ultra-fast-cut action scenes which further killed any sense of depth. It's really disheartening to see the indifference most filmmakers have for 3D.

As to the film itself, I was kind of disappointed. The plot was razor thin, full of unanswered questions and really just an excuse to bridge one action setpiece to the next. It also really stacked the deck to make the characters do all sorts of things that they normally would not do based on their actions in prior movies. The main villain was probably the weakest in all of the Marvel movies to date. The ending was unsatisfying to me as nothing was really resolved and things ended up pretty much where they were (only slightly worse) when the movie started. Spiderman's much vaunted introduction into the MCU felt like it was bolted on at the last minute as the film came to a literal stop to introduce him, placed him in one big action scene and then just left him behind.

These days it seems every one of these movies broods on the "human cost of collateral damage" and "holding heroes accountable for their actions" while using up half its running time to introduce even more new characters to spin off into their own movies. I really miss the days of the standalone superhero movie; the first Iron Man and Captain America films were far more entertaining than these ensemble pieces we've been getting lately.


----------



## gadgtfreek

How about when you tell us about movies you have watched, you don't go into detail about the plot unless you understand how to use spoiler tags. And before you go on about how you didn't give anything away, all of that movie detail had NOTHING to do with 3D presentation quality.


----------



## tomtastic

Enchanted Kingdom. 









This is demo 3D material. About the best nature 3D documentary yet. They have it all, macro 3D, high speed, time lapse, ariel photography. It's a big budget and crew behind this one from BBC. There is a bit of converted 3D done by Legend 3D but overall, mostly real 3D. Some spectacular shots in this one, as good as the David Attenborough features.


----------



## GreySkies

tomtastic said:


> Some spectacular shots in this one, as good as the David Attenborough features.


That is high praise. I'll have to check this one out.


----------



## coolhand

TonyDP said:


> Saw Captain America: Civil War in 3D today. As is par for the course with most Marvel movies, the 3D was nothing to write home about; zero popouts (not even smoke or other environmental effects), average depth that was quickly tuned out and ultra-fast-cut action scenes which further killed any sense of depth. It's really disheartening to see the indifference most filmmakers have for 3D.
> 
> As to the film itself, I was kind of disappointed.


I totally agree. Was completely disappointed in the movie, especially given the enormously positive reviews the movie has received. But that disappointment paled in comparison to the disappointment I had in the 3d. It was HORRIBLE.


----------



## CosmoNut

We watched "Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk" in 3D the other day. I'd seen it in IMAX years ago, so the impact of the 3D from 11' on my 65" TV wasn't the same, but it was decent. During the first-person shots rafting down the river my wife and daughters jumped at the splashes hitting the screen, so that was fun to experience! :-D


----------



## RolandL

CosmoNut said:


> We watched "Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk" in 3D the other day. I'd seen it in IMAX years ago, so the impact of the 3D from 11' on my 65" TV wasn't the same, but it was decent. During the first-person shots rafting down the river my wife and daughters jumped at the splashes hitting the screen, so that was fun to experience! :-D


To get the full effect of 3D you need to sit closer, about 1.5 times the screen width or 8 feet instead of 11. Try sitting or standing closer and see the difference.


----------



## CosmoNut

This weekend we watched The Lego Movie in 3D for the first time. It was impressive! The Lego characters and settings really looked even more realistic in 3D.

I am noticing a trend that animated movies tend to look better in 3D, overall, than live action films since the animation can be rendered in "native" 3D. The one exception is films that were natively shot in 3D, which also look very good.

Not a huge fan of conversions at this point. They're fine, but just don't have the wow factor of native.


----------



## grubadub

Watched The Good Dinosaur over the weekend. I enjoyed it. Beautiful graphics and solid 3D. The story was not very original but still pretty well done. It's worth a look if you're into animated features.


----------



## xplorar

I am not able to make up my mind whether to buy 'The Finest Hours' 3D (from outside US) or not. For those who have seen it in 3D in theaters - Is it worth watching in 3D?


----------



## EVERRET

xplorar said:


> I am not able to make up my mind whether to buy 'The Finest Hours' 3D (from outside US) or not. For those who have seen it in 3D in theaters - Is it worth watching in 3D?


In IMAX the 3D was fine , but i'm not sure if it will look quite as good on a smaller & darker TV.

The majority of the film was at night if i remember correctly , so you will need a display that can be adjusted if needed similar to a movie like Godzilla.


----------



## xplorar

EVERRET said:


> In IMAX the 3D was fine , but i'm not sure if it will look quite as good on a smaller & darker TV.
> 
> The majority of the film was at night if i remember correctly , so you will need a display that can be adjusted if needed similar to a movie like Godzilla.


Thanks for helping me make up my mind! I am getting it. I will use a 3D projector to make the view experience as close as possible to theater.


----------



## mars5l

It's a dark movie period. It should look better at home for a lot of ppl since you can make it brighter. I know i can.


----------



## mars5l

Wow my eyes hurt from watching. "Comin at ya" so much depth and pop out my eyes couldn't focus it all correctly


----------



## gadgtfreek

Preordered the Jaws 3D release on 6/14.


----------



## dan da man

Watched Prometheus late last week and have been out of town since. I enjoyed watching it on my new TV, its been about a year since I watched it last and that was on my Sony Projector. I thought the 3D was really clean and entertaining. Better than I remember actually. Just got Jupiter Ascending so will be watching it this week.


----------



## dan da man

Not much activity in this thread....

300 Rise Of An Empire is on the menu tonight! Have yet to see the movie so it will be all new to me.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Ive got Pixels, Point Break, Finest Hours, Zootopia and Jaws 3(D) (just got) on deck, just can't get to to em LOL.


----------



## GreySkies

Just watched _The Martian_ again last night. The last time we watched it was with plain DD 5.1, as neither my new receiver nor Blu-Ray player had been installed yet. Even though it's not Atmos on the 3D disk, the Dolby upmixer did a fantastic job.


----------



## grubadub

planning on watching Zootopia tonight


----------



## dan da man

dan da man said:


> Not much activity in this thread....
> 
> 300 Rise Of An Empire is on the menu tonight! Have yet to see the movie so it will be all new to me.


Thought it might be cool to give your personal (basic) review of the movies that you watch with a 5 star rating.

300 Rise Of An Empire 3D

Movie Itself = 4 of 5 - Loved the original 300 and the sequel is still a "man's movie" Plenty of blood and sword fighting with an easy to follow plot.
3D = 3.5 of 5 - It was great in some parts (like when the god stood on the walkway looking down on the people) and not so great in others so I'm going to call it just above average. Lots of background noise in lots of scenes. Hardly any pop outs but lots of depth.
Video quality = 3 of 5 - Zak has the pastel look in this movie as in the original so it is not super crisp but its not a bother and is a trademark. Its a bit of a dark movie so there is no area for vividness with the exception of a few outdoor landscape shots. 

Overall = 3.5 of 5 in my book. Enjoyed the entire movie and will watch it several more times. Sub par 3D IMO while better than 2D just didn't rock the 3D in my opinion.


----------



## gadgtfreek

3D made the scenery and stunts great, nothing much to the story though.


----------



## gadgtfreek

FYI, BBuy has deals on Sony discs right now. I got Underworld Awakening 3D and Resident Evil Retribution 3D BOGO, and then Amazing Spiderman 3D was discounted. Got all 3 for 19.98.


----------



## grubadub

i watched Zootopia over the weekend. good, funny movie for the whole family. the 3D was solid...nothing spectacular but well done. definitely worth a look.


----------



## lizrussspike

^+1
Zootopia was fun in 3d. On another note saw Finding Dory in 3D IMAX. Good movie, and the 3D was great!


----------



## Ste-lar7

Finally bought a copy of Creature from the Black Lagoon. Awesome 3D movie. Should have picked it up long ago. Also, just got Jaws 3D from Amazon.


----------



## xplorar

Saw 'Gods of Egypt 3D'. If you are planning to see it, choose only 3D. Not worth it otherwise. 3D viewing makes its visuals and action look real, grand and immersive. Nice depths. Unfortunately no pop outs. Fun movie (in 3D only)!

Also saw 'The Finest Hours 3D'. No pop-outs. Not much depth either. Darkness wasn't a problem for me, it was pretty clear. The broken ship, sea storm, waves and rescue action looked quite good in 3D though.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Finest Hours 3D

Good flick.


----------



## GreySkies

We did Jaws 3, then The Great Gatsby.


----------



## dan da man

xplorar said:


> Saw 'Gods of Egypt 3D'. If you are planning to see it, choose only 3D. Not worth it otherwise. 3D viewing makes its visuals and action look real, grand and immersive. Nice depths. Unfortunately no pop outs. Fun movie (in 3D only)!



I enjoyed this movie and I purchased it in 4K and it looks great. Here I go again probably buying the 3D version after the fact which I hate. I think I have made up my mind though to favor the 3D version of the movies over 4K from now on. Its a horrible spot they are putting us (who have 4K panels and like it) in by not including the 3D disk in with the 4K version. Hope this changes some day soon.


----------



## invadergir

*ANT-MAN* 
*MOVIE:* 3.5/5
*3D:* 4.25/5
*AUDIO:* 4.75/5

Been dying to see this movie for some time now and finally i have seen it, and it wasn't that bad. Ever since i saw his brief but awesome appearance in Civil War I have had that itch to watch it. It has a slow start but once we dawn our tights the movie picks up and you can see in many places where Edgar Wright was in control of the film and when it switched hands. I only wish we could of seen his full vision of the movie as i think it too would of been awesome, but again this wasn't ****ed up in the end. It has the action, cameos, links to previous stories and laughs. The audio i thought at first was way too low and i had to up it to about 30 on my receiver (usually around 18-22) Then again when he becomes the Ant-man everything is kicked up to an 11 and is a pure blast to listen too. (again this has Wright all over it) I watched it in 3D and it was a pretty great presentation overall. A little separation in the normal scenes and great use when in tiny mode and would recommend seeing the movie this way too. Bring on Ant-Man and The Wasp come 2018


*KUNG FU PANDA 3 (3D)*
*MOVIE: 3/5
VIDEO(3D): 5/5
AUDIO: 4/5*

Ok movie first. I thought it was probably the weakest of the series story wise. It still has some of the laughs/charm the series has always had but I thought the message/story was a bit disjointed getting there. Ok now onto the look of it. It looks stunning in 3D just like the 2nd movie (haven't seen the first yet in 3D) great use of depth, some cool pop outs and never becomes distracting/hard to follow like the converted Marvel action films. The colours are still very much present even with the glasses on and can't fault anything on the overall picture. The audio was good but lacked the deep bass I was expecting from some of the battles and to the previous movie releases on disc. So fans of the series should enjoy it but if you aren't, it won't change anything. Although it should easily entertain kids for hours on end


----------



## xplorar

My experience with 'Batman V Superman 3D' is rather strange - 
Initially the 3D looked very good (Especially the Zod fight scene destruction). But then came talky fillers and I stopped noticing 3D. The last 45 minutes were action-packed but by then I was bored and couldn't appreciate 3D enhancements anymore. The movie ended in slow note too and so when I came out of theater it was as if I hadn't watched it in 3D at all.


----------



## xplorar

Finally watched 'Jaws 3-D' in 3D! That had been in my "To Do" list since the movie first came out (I was 11 at that time!).
This had a lot of well done pop-ups. Underwater scenes had good depths and layering.
On the negative side, it seems no "restoration" was done before releasing this disk. This is the grainiest blu-ray I have ever seen!


----------



## xplorar

My 3D spree continues...
Watched 'Amityville 3-D' last night. As expected, 3D style was very similar to 'Jaws 3D'. Cameras were placed specially well throughout the film to make the best use of 3D depth. Some very good "in-your-face" pop-outs! The movie itself also turned out to be better than I expected.
This too had no "restoration" done before its Blu-ray release. Picture was fuzzy and looked like DVD.


----------



## invadergir

Saw the new Ghostbusters movie last night. Let's say it is my ne King I mean Queen of 3D films. Tons of in your face screen pops that weren't distracting but added a ton of fun to the movie. It also ain't the worst movie like many had feared it to be since it was first announced too. If you're willing to watch Jaws 3D then you sure as hell will enjoy Ghostbusters


----------



## xplorar

invadergir said:


> Saw the new Ghostbusters movie last night. Let's say it is my ne King I mean Queen of 3D films. Tons of in your face screen pops that weren't distracting but added a ton of fun to the movie. It also ain't the worst movie like many had feared it to be since it was first announced too. If you're willing to watch Jaws 3D then you sure as hell will enjoy Ghostbusters


I have heard of 3D being great in 'Ghostbusters'. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Stereodude

I watched _TT3D: Closer to the Edge_ over the weekend. Region B, but played on my Panasonic by pressing the Top Menu button. I enjoyed the film, but it's really hard to understand Guy Martin when he talks. I'm pretty good with accents, but he talks rather fast, has a very heavy accent, and a sack of marbles in his mouth.  Of course he's the rider who the film follows the most. I don't recall a whole lot of pop out, but I thought the depth was nice and worked well.

I also watched _The Martian_ over the weekend. I enjoyed the movie despite the variety of basic plot holes (like the delay in communications between Earth and Mars that came and went as necessary for the plot). I felt disappointed by the 3D. For a 3D movie, much less a _real_ shot in 3D movie (not a conversion), it seemed kind of meh. I don't recall having any of those _WOW!!!_ moments at the 3D in the film. Maybe that means it was so well done that it never distracted from the movie or brought attention itself. I don't know...


----------



## CosmoNut

Stereodude said:


> I also watched _The Martian_ over the weekend. I enjoyed the movie despite the variety of basic plot holes (like the delay in communications between Earth and Mars that came and went as necessary for the plot).


As someone who's read the book (before seeing the movie), that was mainly selective editing to keep the movie moving forward. I personally appreciated the film more having read the book first, but also missed some plot elements that were left out.

I've only sampled a little bit of the Martian in 3D and was impressed. The initial storm that blows through certainly had lots of depth to it!


----------



## xplorar

I have lined up old 3D classics to watch chronologically over next few weeks.
Started with 'House of Wax (1953)'. Watched it last night. Kind of under-whelmed. It was really subtle 3-D except for two memorable sequences - Paddle-ball man and Can-can girls. Unfortunately these two sequences had nothing to do with the story and felt tacked on. I was hoping for 3D shots that enhanced the fear & dread, but that was absent.
Movie was watchable (Excellent for its time). Surprised to see Charles Bronson in it as a deaf-mute henchman.


----------



## xplorar

So yesterday I saw 'Inferno (1953)'. 3D was strong in this one! Depths were especially good. But pop-outs, not so much!
Movie itself turned out to be way better than what I hoped for.


----------



## xplorar

Sat through 'Kiss Me Kate 3D (1953)' yesterday. Extremely disappointing 3D. Totally unnecessary and added nothing to movie IMO. But I can see that maybe fans like it because 3D makes the play look live.
In whole of its 1hr 50min run-time, it had one 30 second scene with good pop-outs; Some occasional object throwing to camera; And no depths worth noticing.
Movie itself is worth watching if you are into musicals (Didn't work for me though).


----------



## Stereodude

I watched Jupiter Ascending last night for the first time. In 3D of course. I thought it was pretty good, both the movie, the visuals, and 3D. It seems like they really used the 3D for pretty much all they possibly could without being cheesy and contrived. The audio was definitely top notch!


----------



## cbcdesign

Stereodude said:


> I watched _TT3D: Closer to the Edge_ over the weekend. Region B, but played on my Panasonic by pressing the Top Menu button. I enjoyed the film, but it's really hard to understand Guy Martin when he talks. I'm pretty good with accents, but he talks rather fast, has a very heavy accent, and a sack of marbles in his mouth.  Of course he's the rider who the film follows the most. I don't recall a whole lot of pop out, but I thought the depth was nice and worked well.


If its any consolation there are people in the UK who struggle with Guys broad Lincolnshire accent


----------



## xplorar

Watched 'Creature From The Black Lagoon 3D (1954)' last night. Excellent 3D in this one! Plentiful pop-outs, great use of depths and excellent framing & placement of cameras to provide best possible 3D layering. The movie itself is quiet good and watchable!


----------



## jbernardi

Watched "Miss Sadie Thompson" yesterday. An ok movie improved by the sensuous Rita Hayworth. Nice 3D with little to no pop-out.


----------



## drummerbill

Wife and I just watched Hansel + Gretel Witch Hunters 3d, another great bargain sealed disc from E-bay !
Great 3d depth depth and a bunch of interesting pop-outs !! I read a few reviews and the use of the "F-bomb", and switching of regional dialect inflection did not bother us much. We got it sealed for $12 shipped! {My wife likes the "get to it quickly movies"......action and horror from beginning to end. } I have to explain to her, or try and interpret, Sundance and independent movies. ;-) ;-)

We also enjoyed Nurse 3d which had some pop-out blood splatters. Gory movie, not youngster apropriate...IMHO. 

Fun movie if you like B-Movies, nudity, dismemberment, and lot's of gags. IMHO

We watched Prometheus, second time view, but the first time in 3d. 
I liked it more than the first view in 2d. I am kind of curious how the Alien movies in 3d on a home system would translate ?

I have noticed that a lot of computer supply / media distributors have been blowing out 3d Blu-ray content for under $10 shipped and the last two months have purchased over 15 3d blu-ray movies for a little more than $100 ! {Guess I am lucky to enter the 3d home arena late ? }  Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunter, Upside Down, Prometheus, Priest, Run, Lorax, Smurfs, Flying Swords of Dragon Gate, Nurse, Cats and Dogs {Revenge of Kitty Galore}, Sin City {A Dame..}, San Andreas, Alice in Wonderland, Monster House, etc etc. I also got all the Best Buy 3d Blow Outs two months back for $5.

I need to find a bargain on the Hobbit Trilogy 3d, a lot of E-bay vendors are selling the UK region version saying it is multi-region, but I am hesitant.


----------



## Stereodude

drummerbill said:


> Wife and I just watched Hansel + Gretel Witch Hunters 3d ... We got it sealed for $12 shipped!


Not to rain on your parade, but this was one of the $3.96 titles last year at Walmart during their Thanksgiving / Black Friday sale. I guess I should have stocked up and sold them off on eBay too. 



> I need to find a bargain on the Hobbit Trilogy 3d, a lot of E-bay vendors are selling the UK region version saying it is multi-region, but I am hesitant.


Why pay the scalpers on eBay a premium? You can get the UK 3D Hobbit Trilogy for ~$31 shipped from Zavvi and the UK 3D Extended Edition Trilogy for ~$55 shipped. They have 10% and 15% off coupons from time to time also. They are region free.

I'm curious to find out more about all these under $10 3D titles you mentioned. Are you talking mostly about eBay? In general 3D Blu-ray pricing on eBay is more expensive than it was a year ago.


----------



## xplorar

Watched 'Dial M for Murder 3D (1954)'. Weak and unnecessary 3D! Some scenes were laughingly bad in 3D where 2D 'rear projection' backgrounds became obvious.
3D added almost nothing to movie in my opinion (The movie itself is great by the way!).
This 3D experience was rather surprising and disappointing because I had always heard good things about it in reviews. Unfortunately, as it turned out - the emperor had no clothes!


----------



## drummerbill

Stereodude said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but this was one of the $3.96 titles last year at Walmart during their Thanksgiving / Black Friday sale. I guess I should have stocked up and sold them off on eBay too.
> 
> 
> Why pay the scalpers on eBay a premium? You can get the UK 3D Hobbit Trilogy for ~$31 shipped from Zavvi and the UK 3D Extended Edition Trilogy for ~$55 shipped. They have 10% and 15% off coupons from time to time also. They are region free.
> 
> I'm curious to find out more about all these under $10 3D titles you mentioned. Are you talking mostly about eBay? In general 3D Blu-ray pricing on eBay is more expensive than it was a year ago.


I use e-bays advanced search tools for lowest price and buy it now.


----------



## frankland7

tomtastic said:


> *Let's talk about that 3D title you've watched lately!*
> 
> 
> Recently I've been going back through my 3D collection and re-watching titles, or re-re-watching, I'm not sure where I'm at on all of them.
> 
> 
> I just watched Titanic again for the 2nd time in 3D. I imagine some are not going to care for this title because of the 1.78 conversion but I found it wasn't that distracting. The 3D doesn't impress the way a native title would but I have to give them credit. Even though it's a conversion, I am impressed by the overall look to it, especially in the close up character scenes. There is a comfortable amount of depth added between people and the colors and detail really come alive. Before I bought the 3D/2D release I had only seen in theater when released which was nice and a DVD copy, so this is a nice one to have. A few other scenes are nice, when Cal Hockley shoots down the stairs and water shoots up is pretty cool. I know 2D to 3D conversions are hit and miss, but this one is a pretty nice attempt.
> 
> 
> So, let's hear it. What have you been watching in 3D?


At the theater: (past few years): Terminator:Genisys, San Andreas, Star Trek Into Darkness, Jurassic World, MIB III, Prometheus, Titanic conversion, Jurassic Park conversion, Ghostbusters, Star Trek Beyond, Independence Day: Resurgence, Star Wars: The Force Awakens, and more. In most cases, I saw them in IMAX 3D, but in a few cases REAL-D.

For the movies above that are out on 3D Blu Ray, I have purchased most of them and watched at home as well. I also purchased JAWS 3D which FINALLY got released in 3D last month. I WILL NOT purchase Star Wars: The Force Awakens until I can get it in 3D!

My number one release wish list: Release U2 3D on Blu Ray 3D. I saw it TWICE in IMAX 3D and really want to have it at home.


----------



## TonyDP

Saw Star Trek Beyond over the weekend; entertaining movie but the 3D was disappointing. There were a few shots of the Enterprise in spacedock which looked nice but the action scenes had the usual close-up, fast cuts. A lot of the action also took place at night or in dark areas and maybe it was the projection system in my theater but it was often difficult to make things out.

Also saw the 3D BluRay of Batman v. Superman; was pleasantly surprised by this one. There are no popouts to speak of but the sense of depth is almost always there and the dark scenes - like the fight between Batman and Superman actually looked nice as well.


----------



## xplorar

Saw 'Gog 3D (1954)' yesterday. Strong 3D in this one. Good depths throughout and few occasional "on-your-face" pop-outs.
'3D Film Archive' has done a good job with restoration. Unfortunately, movie itself was not good enough. I don't regret watching it but production values were just too low for an otherwise good realistic sci-fi story.


----------



## tomtastic

*Journey to Space*








A look at the Space Shuttle era and the next frontier of space travel. So it was only about 50 percent filmed in 3D, some shots were animated 3D, converted and some older 2D stock footage. I think I even recognized some material from the 2002 Space Station IMAX feature.

Overall, 3D was decent, material maybe not so impressive, similar to Space Station and Hubble, worth a purchase if you enjoyed the other IMAX space features.

*Flight of the Butterflies*









Been waiting on this one for awhile. So it's a docu drama. Part documentary part drama and retelling with actors. This format worked pretty well for the feature.

3D was impressive in this one. There is a full range of 3D depth throughout. At times it can be a little eye straining with so many butterflies to focus on, same as underwater scenes with tiny fish which can be troublesome for 3D. I enjoyed it and worth the purchase.

Have not viewed the 4k version yet, not currently set up for it so it may be years before I see it, only bought for the 3D version.


----------



## xplorar

Finally completed my old 3D movies spree with - 'Mask 3D (1961)' & 'Bubble 3D (1966)'!

'Mask 3D' is a black & white, mostly 2D film, partly in 3D (for a total of around 15 mins or so). I would have preferred not wearing 3D glasses for 2D parts, but the blu-ray rendering forces you to do that. Not cool.
The 3D parts are kind of dream/vision sequences with trippy images and is chokeful of 3D pop-ups. One of the those effects, of a snake slithering by, was good enough to make me wince. Rest were okay too.
The movie itself is like a long episode of old b/w Twilight Zone. Premise is good but the story doesn't really goes anywhere.

'Bubble 3D' had strong 3D with good depths and pop-outs. Filmmakers weren't shy to include gimmicky 3D shots to push things to viewers even though those shots don't gel with bleak "serious" sci-fi that movie was trying to be.
My 3D experience was rather strange - Most of the pop-outs were stopping at a larger distance than what I was hoping for. Just a "meter" short of being really awesome.
The premise of the movie surprisingly turned out to be same as Stephen King's 'Under the Dome' (That is what 'Bubble' in the title means). Stephen King ripped it off and (to my knowledge) never acknowledged it.


----------



## jeff43

I just saw "Hansel and Gretel" as my first home 3D experience via a UHD player and I have to say it was awesome! I was shocked at how good it was. Motion scenes not too hot but, overall, wow.

I turned motion correction to it's fullest on my set and also made the set a little darker, both of which seemed to help. Any recommendations on maximizing the 3D effects, clarity and reducing eye strain?


----------



## tomtastic

Watched Space Intelligence, vol 1. This was actually shown on 3Net as 40 min episode of Unravelling the Cosmos. Also need to watch vol 2 and 3.

Mostly CGI, overall it's decent and the 3D is really nice with space background, sometimes a layered look with objects. Similar to the Universe 3D programs.


----------



## rural scribe

TonyDP said:


> Saw Star Trek Beyond over the weekend; entertaining movie but the 3D was disappointing. There were a few shots of the Enterprise in spacedock which looked nice but the action scenes had the usual close-up, fast cuts. A lot of the action also took place at night or in dark areas and maybe it was the projection system in my theater but it was often difficult to make things out.
> 
> Also saw the 3D BluRay of Batman v. Superman; was pleasantly surprised by this one. There are no popouts to speak of but the sense of depth is almost always there and the dark scenes - like the fight between Batman and Superman actually looked nice as well.


I saw Star Trek Beyond in a theater which had a very big screen and a very weak projector, which made the film look extremely dark.

I thought the only 3D scene which even looked like 3D was the one with Scotty hanging onto the edge of a cliff. The fact that it was an outdoor daylight scene helped. I did not care for either Star Trek Beyond or Batman V Superman.

Still waiting for the November release of the Star Wars: The Force Awakens 3D bluray. I plan to rent that, along with some others, like Jungle Book, X-Men: Apocalypse, Captain America Civil War, The BFG, Ghostbusters, Independence Day: Resurgence, Pete's Dragon and Alice Through the Looking Glass.

Those are the (non animated) 3D movies I liked the best so far.


----------



## xplorar

Saw Chinese film 'Out Of Inferno (2013) 3D'. Good 3D. No pop-outs worth mentioning but good depth and 3D layering. Movie itself is good for one-time watch.


----------



## tomtastic

The Black Forest










This is a German release, it's region free, there's an English track too. It's not on the level of an IMAX production, it looks to be shot mainly with an all in one 3D camera like the Sony TD10 or JVC TD1. Several places I could see the camera guy and spotted a small 3D camera, two bike riders had the GoPro hero 3D system for point of view shots. Other places I noticed there's some light and color differences between the left and right eye views, another place I noticed a vertical alignment issue, indicating dual cameras might have been used. Throughout the 90 minute feature there are disparity issues like up close and distant shots with too wide disparity causing eye fatigue.

The presentation is not the best. Visually, it isn't as sharp or that polished look you get with higher resolution cameras and larger budget productions but it is still viewable. Subject matter is interesting but it's mostly just scenic shots with narration, no interviews, but those would be in German anyway with this feature. Still, it would benefit to hear from those that live their their thoughts and ideas even with post interpretation voiceover. There's narration throughout which is clear and understandable with some uninteresting but sufficient musical track. The audio track is DTS HD MA 5.1, which doesn't really stand out as surround sound save for a few places where birds and other ambiances fill the room. It's serviceable, nothing more. 

There was one major disc issue which caused the video to freeze and then start up again. It did this throughout the entire 90 minute run time which was really annoying to the point I nearly shut it off. I even took the disc out and checked to see if it was clean, but it still did it when I finished viewing. I have not had this problem in my player with any other discs. At one point at time index: 01:24:59 the disc actually froze and would not continue. I skipped past it and backed it up, it froze again, but I was able to continue playing after skipping ahead again. I don't know if this was just a bad disc replication or if it goes back further to their master render. Not many reviews on this one so I don't know.

I threw the disc in DVD fab and made a top/bottom output to see if the problem continued and it seems just in a quick check that the playback is ok there, so it might just be with the disc itself.

I think most would probably pass on this one. Still, if you have every 3D Blu ray and looking for more content this might be one to add, but don't expect an IMAX feature.


----------



## tomtastic

The Finest Hours










This is a historical drama/action feature. It has a darker, bluish glaze to it throughout the entire feature. Virtually no brightly lit daylight scenes, the few daylight shots are subdued. The story is entertaining as well as acting. 3D was your typical conversion look. There are a few scenes that the 3D really stands out, other times it's nondescript. This is a perfect example of a movie that could have been shot mostly native with the exception of a few VXF shots. I would say 80-90 percent could have been native and the results would have propelled this one as a really fantastic 3D feature. As it is, it's not awful, I enjoyed the movie and the 3D was a benefit, just many shots would have looked better native.

Audio was presented in 7.1 DTS HD HI RES and was surprisingly active and powerful. I couldn't tell it was not HD MA besides the indicator on AVR.

This is from Disney, of course there is no US Blu ray 3D, so you'll need to get this one which is region free.


----------



## dhvsfan

tomtastic said:


> The Finest Hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Disney, of course there is no US Blu ray 3D, so you'll need to get this one which is region free.


How are you ordering this ? The Amazon link gives the error msg "Your search did not match any products." Amazon India doesn't ship outside of India. The e-bay link points to a "used, like new" copy. The seller everyone refers (Rahul & I - Indian Music House) to doesn't seem to have any new discs available


----------



## tomtastic

Yes, I ordered from that seller on eBay. Appears to be out of stock now. Maybe they'll get more copies soon.


----------



## 3DBob

Interesting that this showed up as 3D on Vudu awhile back (don't remember when), and when I decided to watch it, it was pulled.

Update: Oops, just looked again, and it is available as a 2D/3D bundle now for $34.99. The single 3D version is listed, but with no sales date. Hmmm.....


----------



## tomtastic

Ouch, you can get the physical Blu ray 3D for that.


----------



## tomtastic

Recent views:

Gods of Egypt.









This is sort of like the Clash of the Titans films but with Egyptian mythology. 3D seemed average at best, story was ok, somewhat entertaining overall. Not going on my list of all time favorite films.

Batman V Superman Dawn of Justice









Oh boy. Where to begin?

The story and I'll try to place spoilers in tags if you haven't viewed. Story seemed decent but it was all over the place and unfocused. We've had a rash of these superhero flicks over the last 6 years or so making it hard to like these in my opinion. They all seem to have the same theme going on and if you've seen one you've seen them all.

(This film reminded me of another Batman movie. Can you guess which one?



Spoiler



Batman and Robin.


)

Yep. Not really with the story itself but with the plot scheme. You have story A: Batman Vs. Superman, story B: the villian, story C: Wonder Woman and the meta humans.

Batman and Robin was one of the earliest superhero movies that seemed to have three different stories going on in one movie. You had Batman and Robin, then Bat Girl, then Mr. Freeze, Poison Ivy and Bain which had their own little story.

There seemed to be too much going on in this movie and it was more a setup for Justice League. You could feel the money grabbing just like what Marvel has done over the years with the Avengers tie-ins. I just viewed the 2 and a half hour 3D theatrical version and it felt like a long, long film. I have zero plans to watch the 3 hour version, if anything this movie should have another 20 to 30 minutes trimmed and focus on Batman and Superman which is what the title promised, instead,


Spoiler



it really only comes down to 20 minutes of a battle which seemed really lame. The fact is: Batman could never defeat Superman and they try to come up with a cheap way to defeat him, same as the original Superman films with you guessed it Kryptonite.



The opening of this movie and I"ll put this in spoilers if you haven't seen it yet:


Spoiler



why, why, why do we need to see Bruce Wanye's family get killed _again_? We know the story, this just seemed so unnecessary, why didn't they cut this seen out too?



And then there's Ben Affleck as Batman, I don't think he was that bad as Batman/Bruce Wayne. I mean we've had George Clooney and Val Kilmer so really you could put just about anyone in there and we'd still watch it. Everyone that's played Batman has been younger so this is an older Batman.


Spoiler



Then there's the Robin's already dead thing, but which Robin is it? I guess I'm not a comic book fan because I thought there was only one. Oh well, I'll let someone else figure this one out.



So on to the 3D. This movie has ghosting problems if you sit too close. There's a number of high contrast scenes such as all of the Daily Planet interior shots. The walls and ceilings will ghost and I viewed this on a DLP PJ too. I got up and viewed the scenes back a little further and about 14 feet back the ghosting went away, but at 140" and 11 feet those scenes were problematic for my setup.

Overall, depth seemed adequate. No popout 3D noticed.

So my opinion, an epic fail for a Batman V. Superman movie since there was so little of that in the movie. For a tie in to Justice League, I'm sure it did its job. Not really what I was expecting.


----------



## kwok lau

Even this 27 disc set of Zatoichi the Blind sword man (from Criterion) is not 3d.........only 2d on SD DVD and BR discs. It is a greatest buy.......not cheap though. Check it out from AMAZON.COM

The re-mastering of this set is supper.....in Black / white and color on some of the 25 TV series at JAPAN. (From Yr. 1960s to 1970s)

----------------

Additional comment of this 27 discs set box......Zataichi, the blind sword man.......



A DVD/BR x Japanese TV series of total 27 disc..... Zatoichi the Blind sword man (from Criterion) is not 3d.........only 2d on SD DVD and BR discs. It is a greatest buy.......not cheap though. Check it out from AMAZON.COM

The re-mastering of this set is supper.....in Black / white and color on some of the 25 TV series at JAPAN. (From Yr. 1960s to 1970s) . I have just viewed the 1st story (total 25 stories) 2 night ago. I loved the contrast and black and clarity.........re-mastered by Criterion......the set is not cheap though.....US$150 OF 27 DISCS........US$90 for 9 discs of BR only........check it out from Criterion or Amazon for better deal... ...I got a 27 disc set at $90 because the outer box and the clear plastic wrapping of the package is torn .......supper deal......no more available now from the supplier. But either which set you choose.......DVD/BR of 27 discs or BR of 9 discs........you must have in your collection.......25 stores of almost 2 hrs viewing time......each disc is about US$3 I PAID. Very happly I got the deal.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Just got in Jungle Book 3D from Amazon UK, and just ordered Alice Looking Glass 3D from Amazon UK. Hopefully I can get them watched soon.


----------



## kwok lau

gadgtfreek said:


> Just got in Jungle Book 3D from Amazon UK, and just ordered Alice Looking Glass 3D from Amazon UK. Hopefully I can get them watched soon.


Are they region free or Region B? Need to be careful for USA users.


----------



## gadgtfreek

kwok lau said:


> Are they region free or Region B? Need to be careful for USA users.


I am in USA too. Both are region free.


----------



## kwok lau

Pls advise the Amazon.uk webpage for said purchase. How much you paid?


----------



## gadgtfreek

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jungle-Blu...qid=1475771088&sr=8-1&keywords=Jungle+Book+3D

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alice-Thro...r=8-3&keywords=alice+in+wonderland+3d+blu+ray


----------



## kwok lau

kwok lau said:


> Pls advise the Amazon.uk webpage for said purchase. How much you paid?


No worry......I found the website......17.99 English pound per disc. Said to be region free. Tks.


----------



## kwok lau

I just ordered from Amazon.co.uk........Maleficent (region free) at 6.46 English pounds and Jungle book at 14.99 English pounds........equal to US$33.70 including SH of GBP 4.07. Shipment shall arrive on Oct 18 - 21.

---------
Sorry......wrong info........The Jungle Book 3D is of Region 2....not for USA player.......I cancelled the Jungle Book. Have ordered the Malfricentt and Captain America Civil War.....from ZAVVI and received these 2 x 3d already. Sorry for the wrong info above stated.


----------



## gadgtfreek

Jungle Book 3D was great, CGI is outstanding.


----------



## tomtastic

*It Came From Outer Space* (1953)
Another top notch restoration from 3Dfilmarchive. Clean HD picture and sound. Audio is very impressive 3 channel front. Something I've noticed lately with 3D movies on film is a slight judder in the left/right frames. Noticed it on this feature and a few others. It isn't overly straining but I do notice it at times due to close proximity to a large format screen in my HT. More on this in next review. Overall, I don't think it's anything you need to worry about. It caught me off guard at first but I think it has something to do with filmed content when scanned isn't lining up exactly like it does with digital.

IMAX features: Been looking forward to these and finally got them viewed. I only viewed the 3D version as I don't have a UHD player yet.
*Wonders of the Arctic* 4K/3D dual package
This one is shot on IMAX 70mm. A couple of things I noticed on this one, detail didn't exactly stand out as impressive. I think this is due to mostly white backgrounds absent contrasting colors. 3D was present though some wider landscape shots were setup without 3D in mind. 

Getting back to the juddering of frames, it's noticeable at times in this feature which is shot on film. It isn't present all the way through, just at times though in two places with arial footage at the beginning when the title of feature is shown and at the end of feature there is a really severe shift in frames lasting for a few seconds in each shot and it's _very_ eye straining. I'm surprised this error made it through the production. You won't hear me say this often and although I haven't viewed the 4K version I suspect it may be the superior viewing method for this feature.

*The Last Reef* 4K/3D dual package
I know what you're thinking, just what we need, another underwater 3D feature. This was shot on digital with a special under water over/under 4K3D rig. I have to admit I was surprised on this one. I was thinking the same thing and nearly passed on ordering this one. But I ended up ordering all three of these IMAX features and I expected this one to be the let down, but it may in fact be the best.

Story was really engaging, audio was very impressive with an outstanding soundtrack. All three of these features are packed with Dolby Atmos audio. Since I don't have that setup yet just listened in 7.1 which I found very active and room filling. 

The best feature here was the 3D quality which is the best of all three of these. Reason why is the proximity to subject in each of the shots. With the other two features there's a great deal of landscape scenes while also using a fixed interaxial 3D camera (IMAX 3D) which doesn't help for longer lens shots. In Last Reef the underwater rig gets the most out of 3D in each shot and detail is very high.

And here is my final summary which comes as a great surprise to myself because there have been a number of fantastic underwater documentaries like Under the Sea and Into the Deep, The Last Reef is by far the best underwater 3D feature I've seen yet.

No shifting of frames here as anticipated since it was all digital.

*Humpback Whales* 4K/3D dual package
Macgillivray Freeman films always delivers an engaging story and outstanding picture quality. Humpback Whales is no different here, very enjoyable. It's filmed with the traditional IMAX 15/70 3D system. Underwater isn't the best here I found, mainly due to lack of variation in surroundings but detail and color hold up very well. It's mostly just underwater shots of the whales and water vs. on the coral reef feature there's always a range of colors in view, so that feature stands out as a little better for the underwater content.

All of the above water shots look very detailed though 3D is usually flat or seen from a distance with normal eye spacing. Since this is how the IMAX 3D camera is setup there isn't much to be done about it aside placing the camera closer.

I did notice the shifting of frames again at times with this one but not dramatic, it's always with filmed content vs digital there is no shifting. 3D doesn't hold up as well here and again I think the 4K 2D version may be superior but this is for reasons due to shot selection and camera choice which is a fixed spacing of lenses. I do like the IMAX 3D system but I'm not sure why they shoot every scene with that system, even longer lens where the 3D effect is diminished. They should really improve on this and move to dual cameras with wider spacing of the lenses on those shots. As it is, the shots where the subjects are up close look decent in 3D, but there seemed to be so few of those shots in this feature at least the ones that were most important, the closeups of the humpback whales.

Audio and soundtrack work very well here in Humpback Whales, like you're moving along with the whales underwater.

I think it's important to point out that these are filmed for giant screen viewing and so detail and large format viewing is the primary focus, 3D appears secondary at least with the IMAX 3D camera. When shot of dual cameras there seems to be more focus on 3D. When we see these features in 1080p 3D it all looks about the same as far as detail.


----------



## Daytraders

gadgtfreek said:


> Just got in Jungle Book 3D from Amazon UK, and just ordered Alice Looking Glass 3D from Amazon UK. Hopefully I can get them watched soon.


Wanting to get this myself, you watched Alice Looking Glass 3D yet, is the 3D depth good, i like depth better than popout myself, what you think of it, cheers


----------



## gadgtfreek

Alice wont be here from the UK until late this week.


----------



## Daytraders

gadgtfreek said:


> Alice wont be here from the UK until late this week.


Ah i see, thx for reply.


----------



## kwok lau

gadgtfreek said:


> Alice wont be here from the UK until late this week.


-----------
You bought it from zavvi? Where are your location of the purchase away from ZAVVI?


----------



## gadgtfreek

kwok lau said:


> -----------
> You bought it from zavvi? Where are your location of the purchase away from ZAVVI?


 Amazon UK; I am in the US.


----------



## kwok lau

gadgtfreek said:


> Amazon UK; I am in the US.


----------------
Me too......I am in usa (new Jersey). I assume you saw my comment on Zavvi regarding their problems to my 4 orders. Check up from this series of posting 2 days ago down,
4 orders ..... 1 cancelled by them.......another order #4 - cancellation was by me because they said credit card transaction failed; I dare not to let them mess up my cards again. The first order still not receive......need to wait till Nov 7....if no show up by mail,,,,,,,then arrange refund. The 3rd order still owe 1 disc...Zavvi said out of order and no schedule shipment,,,,,,their supplier is out of stock......but the website says ON STOCK......do not know which is right.
Therefore, buyers abroad, like us, we must be careful. I am not going to buy from ZAVVI, not until the pending 2 orders are properly resolved .


----------



## termite

Bumped into this title in the local library... saw the 3D logo and borrowed to try..
3D was quite good but the standout here is the killer soundtrack. Very aggressive and gave my system nice workout 



*Rise of the Legend (3D)
**MOVIE:* 4/5
*3D:* 3.5/5
*PQ:* 3.5/5
*AQ:* 5/5


----------



## kwok lau

Termite.........your order is a Chinese kung fu movie in 3d........where did you buy it.......with English sub title? How much you paid? How good the pop out?


----------



## invadergir

*Alice Through The Looking Glass* (UK Import)
*MOVIE:* 3.5/5
*PQ:* 5/5
*3D:* 4.5/5
*AQ:* 5/5

Wasn't a fan of the first but i actually enjoyed this one. The 3D was stellar from the opening ship on the water, seeing time with his pocket watches hanging in mid air to the travels through the seas of time. Plus the sound was top notch as well. Worth the import and was great to of seen it almost 2 weeks before its non 3D release here 

*The Jungle Book* (UK Import)
*MOVIE:* 4/5
*PQ:* 4.5/5
*3D:* 4/5
*AQ:* 4.5/5

Good use of depth and the occasional pop out moment. (like the first time Mowgli meets Baloo) Overall a sharp picture and overall good sound but some of the voices seem to of been mixed a little odd/low for my viewing. 

*X-Men Apocalypse (3D)*
*MOVIE:* 3/5
*PQ:* 5/5
*AQ:* 5/5
*3D:* 5/5

Weakest of the new movies but a demo disc through and through on picture and sound. QuickSilver scenes again a good highlight of the 3D fun to be had.


----------



## termite

kwok lau said:


> Termite.........your order is a Chinese kung fu movie in 3d........where did you buy it.......with English sub title? How much you paid? How good the pop out?



Actually I didn't buy it. It was available to borrow at the local library and that's how I got it.
Yes it has Eng subs. No outrageous pop-outs but good depth and 3D is decent. Soundtrack is one of the
best I've heard. 


I see this available to buy in amazon now ..


https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Blu-ray-Region-English-Subtitled/dp/B00TE22Z26


----------



## kwok lau

termite said:


> Actually I didn't buy it. It was available to borrow at the local library and that's how I got it.
> Yes it has Eng subs. No outrageous pop-outs but good depth and 3D is decent. Soundtrack is one of the
> best I've heard.
> 
> 
> I see this available to buy in amazon now ..
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Blu-ray-Region-English-Subtitled/dp/B00TE22Z26


------
Thank for your advice. I only interest on 3d performance, not the sound track. It is an old movie you borrowed from library then.


----------



## Daytraders

invadergir said:


> *Alice Through The Looking Glass* (UK Import)
> *MOVIE:* 3.5/5
> *PQ:* 5/5
> *3D:* 4.5/5
> *AQ:* 5/5


Thx for review, look forward to my copy now.


----------



## kwok lau

Looking forward to see this movie.........Alice throught the looking glasses. Tks for your rating of this movie......Daytraders.


----------



## Daytraders

kwok lau said:


> Looking forward to see this movie.........Alice throught the looking glasses. Tks for your rating of this movie......Daytraders.


That was forum member invadergir review mate.


----------



## termite

kwok lau said:


> ------
> Thank for your advice. I only interest on 3d performance, not the sound track. It is an old movie you borrowed from library then.


I edited my original post with my individual ratings similar to what *invadergir *did with his.


----------



## Al O

kwok lau said:


> ------
> Thank for your advice. I only interest on 3d performance, not the sound track. It is an old movie you borrowed from library then.


If you like kung fu movies with a lot off pop-outs and depth you will like Flying Swords of Dragon Gate. Film in True 3D and only $8.80 on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Flying-Sword...keywords=flying+swords+of+dragon+gate+blu-ray


----------



## kwok lau

Al O, thank for advice......I have this disc already. US$8.80 is a real bargain price. Any one like Kung Fu Chinese movie.....this is to buy......hurry up.....before it is out of stock.


----------



## invadergir

*ANGRY BIRDS (3D)*
*MOVIE:* 3.5/5
*PQ:* 5/5
*AQ:* 4.5/5
*3D:* 4/5

Overall a good 3D presentation. We get a few great pop outs with Chuck's beak breaking into the audience with his frantic energy. Although they kind of held back with its full potential especially in the beginning but opens up once the pigs visit the island. Like most CGI films the overall picture looked flawless, sound was overall active with a spacious sound field, but could of used maybe a bit more boom. The big surprise is that i enjoyed the movie more than i thought i would, with great adult material sprinkled in here and there too.


----------



## tomtastic

Independence Day: Resurgence

So reviews were pretty harsh on this one. Not as good as the first but it is a sequel. Story could have been a little better. 3D was about average, same as most CGI heavy movies with post converted 3D. I'm game for a third installment.


----------



## 3DBob

Ghost Busters 2016

Presented in a *2.35:1 format, but uses all of 16:9 screen* for special effects. If you use a projector with a format-adjustable screen, you should leave the screen at 16:9 and show the movie in the center of the screen.


Lots of 3D pop-outs.
Good 3D depth.
Good contrast and color.
Good audio and music--based on original movies.
The original cast (except for Harold Ramis) show up in small roles, but not their old roles.
The movie is NOT a sequel to the originals. In other words, all the technology and ghosts are invented and discovered for the first time.
Not as endearing as the originals, and sometimes comes off as an SNL skit.


----------



## 3DBob

Star Trek Beyond

Presented in a 2.35:1 format 


Good 3D depth. A lot of action and objects moving constantly. Sometimes I noticed the 3D got slightly confused, but that's because I was really looking for it. Most people would not notice it. No popouts, but there were times when there could have been some really nice ones. Some scenes were way too cluttered with technology for my taste--similar to Independence Day.
Good contrast and color, but the contrast needed a bit of correction to bring out the blacks. It can be dark in spots and not good for a dim projector. Some scenes we marginal for my setup, and I usually don't have an issue as others do. 
Good audio and some recognition of early Star Trek. 
A bridge between the original cast and the present cast was made to move towards the 5-year exploration of uncharted space--so look for sequels that draw on the original series. I was delighted by that.


----------



## dave1216

Finding Nemo 3D (not Dory). One of the most effective 3D presentations I have seen. Highly recommended. Watched on Passive OLED 4K.


----------



## roxiedog13

*Hugo 3D*

I watched Hugo 3D last night , I haven't watched this one in a couple of years .

Since I purchased the JVC RS600 earlier this year I have been watching my library of 3D all over because the RS600 is the best 3D experience I have ever witnessed on any projector to date.

Anyway, this has to be the most brilliant use of 3D I have seen .What is most amazing is the fact this was the first 3D movie ever produced by Martin Scorsese . His perspectives used 3D absolutely
perfectly, never done as a gimmick ( no tacky unnecessary pop-outs) and used widely throughout the film. Not only was the 3D the best I have ever seen, the story was also amazing weaving actual
fact and fiction together perfectly and apparently there are many parallels between the events in the movie and Martin Scorsese's real life . This movie will be watched again, now on my list as an all
time favorite.


----------



## termite

Just tonight watched this one.. and boy what a treat that was! 3D was excellent I must say.












*MOVIE:* 4.5/5
*PQ:* 5/5
*AQ:* 4.5/5
*3D:* 4.5/5


----------



## termite

Just finished watching Kung Fu Panda 2 3D also and this one is even more impressive in 3D!
Among the best 3D presentations on blu-ray for sure.
I need to find the KP 3 in 3D now ...


----------



## jbernardi

On Tuesday, I received The Jungle Book 3D, a week before release date.
I ordered it from Amazon but was shipped by some other company.

The video and depth are excellent, I didn't notice any pop-out.

It was a good story, with a little violence that might be too heavy for younger kids.


----------



## Frank714

tomtastic said:


> IMAX features: Been looking forward to these and finally got them viewed. I only viewed the 3D version as I don't have a UHD player yet.
> 
> *Wonders of the Arctic* 4K/3D dual package
> 
> *The Last Reef* 4K/3D dual package
> 
> *Humpback Whales* 4K/3D dual package


I'll get those 3 in a few days, also heard a lot of outstanding praise for _The Last Reef_ which looks like a must-own-IMAX-3D feature.

Nevertheless, I settle for the German 3D-only BDs (although I have to forfeit the Dolby Atmos tracks).

In case anybody gets a chance to see _Aircraft Carrier: Guardians of the Sea_ in an IMAX theater and in 3D, please report your impressions (I'm really dying to see this one, footage looks outstanding and spectacular): http://www.aircraftcarrierfilm.com/


----------



## tomtastic

Musei Vaticani 3D









This is an engaging piece. It should be noted that this is not a museum tour of the Vatican museums only select areas were filmed but you do get a glimpse of the vast scope of the museums in this documentary. It takes a look at a selection of some of the more popular works and gives a reflection and interpretation of their meanings. Some content appears to be converted like images of paintings which are 2D however mostly the footage is real 3D. The production value is quite good coming from Sky3D and runs approx 75 mins. 

Some repetitious filler material is used for artistic choices like dust particles in a dark room and figures of a man representing the Artist, I think could have been left out.

3D quality I would rate very good though there is a good amount of 2D images of paintings so they appear to have been converted which look decent for conversion.

Audio is 5.1 DD no lossless track but it is decent quality. The soundtrack is also very good. Since this is an Italian production you will need the English track which is a voice over of the main guide but only in select parts which are volumed down for easier listening, the main narration doesn't break up the sound track so it sounds original in English with a slight accent but still able to understand. French, German and Spanish are also included as well as the original Italian. There are some subtitles at times for foreign language quotes which appear burned in and I'm not sure why they're there because there is already an English voiced dub for those parts too. This only comes up a few times so not a big hassle.

Overall, I do recommend this feature and for 3D. It would be nice if this was perhaps part 1 in a series of a dozen or more features rather than just one film because there is so much to see and so much is left out. Still, it is a fine look at a few select works including the Sistine Chapel. If you enjoy documentaries you'll have to add this one too.


----------



## termite

Latest watch ..










*MOVIE:* 4/5
*PQ:* 4.5/5
*AQ:* 5/5 
*3D:* 4.5/5 


Great 3D on this one last night.. There are many scenes where objects were flying at you and I was ducking to survive. 
Dolby Atmos sound track was another revelation ... wow! must watch.


----------



## invadergir

*THE SECRET LIFE OF PETS*
*MOVIE: 3/5*
*3D: 4.5/5*
*PQ:4.5/5
AQ:4.5/5*

It was an entertaining film but at times a bit too mean spirited for the younger intended audience. The overall quality was pretty outstanding 3D wise with depth and a few great in your face pop outs. Plus the sound was pretty great as well. Easily a demo disc for 3D users and worth some laughs for kids and adults. Even better for those who are, well, pet owners themselves


----------



## termite

*MOVIE:* 4/5
*PQ:* 4/5
*AQ:* 3.5/5 
*3D:* 5/5


Simple unbelievable 3D effects with pop-outs and depth plenty. My new reference disk for 3D! Story is for kids but highly recommended for 3D lovers. If you want to demo someone what home 3D experience can really be like, get this. I mean WOW!!


----------



## laugsbach

^^

Awesome! I just ordered this from Amazon!


----------



## termite

laugsbach said:


> ^^
> 
> Awesome! I just ordered this from Amazon!


Great! Let us know how you like it later ..


----------



## invadergir

*SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR (3D) 
MOVIE: 2/5*
*3D:* *4/5*
*PQ:* *5/5*
*AQ:* *4.5/5*

Once again it is one beautiful CGI world on disc. It overall feels like a comic book has come to life on screen, but not all the stories worked for me. The best stories were the short ones that bookend the main Dame to Kill For story line. Unlike the first movie, they never seemed to overlap each other in cool story moments. Plus it makes me a bit fuzzy in the head on how all these events took place, with some characters very much alive this go around, while others are still very much dead. Although Ms. Greene. . . you have a wonderful body that might of been worth the boring-ish storyline. Again though the PQ looks amazing, the 3D at times made this world come alive even more, but again felt flat in some scenes. Kind of wished for more pop out moments but we did get a few scenes where the screen shrunk a bit to allow objects to break out of frame


Spoiler



The card game when he is tossing out the card and a couple falling out of a broken window scenes


 The AQ was always pretty active, with great use of the surrounds. Overall i say skip it


----------



## medwatt

Since the arrival of my new 4k Passive 3D TV, I've watched the following:

1. *The Walk* - I thought the 3D was very good, but I didn't care too much for the story. It's one of those movies that you watch with a nondescript attitude, which I think maybe due to already knowing the eventual outcome.

2. *Everest* - I had no idea what this movie was about going in, and it took me by surprise ! The 3D made me feel I was there on Everest on that fateful day and I was another member of the expedition instead of just an onlooker. I enjoyed the movie so much that I watched it again the following day. I'm even reading the book "Into Thin Air" written by one of the members of the expedition.

3. *Finding Nemo* : Believe it or not, I've never watched this movie before. I wanted to watch Finding Dory, but thought I should watch Finding Nemo first. The movie was good overall, but I wouldn't have guessed it made nearly a billion when it was first released. I guess I don't easily get excited by sentimental things. I didn't think the 3D added much to the movie.

4. *How to Train Your Dragon* : I was surprised that I enjoyed this one much more than Finding Nemo. I found the story and plot both fresh and compelling to Finding Nemo's. The 3D was also marvelous during the flight scenes.

5. *Under The Sea* : This was definitely one documentary I was really looking forward to, but simply couldn't watch it in 3D. I found focusing extremely hard with so many things on the screen at the same time that I got an instant headache. This was the only 3D movie that gave me eye fatigue. Surprisingly, I seem to be the only one with any complaints about this documentary in 3D, as it currently has stellar reviews on amazon.
--

I also have other 3D blurays with me such as *The Martian* and *Gravity*, but as it wasn't so long ago that I watched them in the cinema, they're still fresh in my memory. I'll be looking forward to watch either *Pacific Rim* or *The Adventures of Tintin*.


----------



## medwatt

Today, I finished the 3rd episode of David Attenborough's *Kingdom of Plants*. Just one word to sum it up -- WOW !!!

My God, what a visual experience !! This series alone will convince any 3D naysayer to reevaluate his argument that 3D is just a gimmick. Aside from the magnificently colorful cinematography, the topics discussed were very fascinating and mind absorbing. My only disappointment is that there're only 3 episodes. There should have been more ! It's really a shame that many will never have the opportunity to enjoy this masterpiece due to the hate 3D gets.


----------



## medwatt

Believe it or not, I was born in the 90s and have never watched *Jurassic Park* despite hearing about it so much when I was little. There was a discount on the 3D blu ray version and decided to give it a go.
I went into this movie hoping for an adventure film about/with dinosaurs with an open mind that the CGI might not be too convincing to present day moviegoers. It was also directed by Steven Spielberg, so I though it was definitely going to rock. I'm a huge fan of the Indiana Jones franchise (first three only) and think they're incredible, even by today's standards.
I have to say Jurassic Park disappointed me. It wasn't even the CGI -- which I thought looked convincing enough -- it was just that the movie was full of too many cliches:

1. Scientists who are completely ignorant of things outside their own field of study.

2. Scientists explaining to other scientists things that you would expect anyone who has taken a science class to know.

3. Main character is annoyed by children, but eventually learns to like them.

4. Plot gets set off due to the greed of one of the characters, who serves no purpose to the movie than to provide a reason why things happened. He get's killed off as soon as the plot is set.

5. Characters that are not a major part of the movie are always unlucky and end up getting killed/eaten by the dinosaurs. There's always a lucky event that happens when the main characters are in danger. I think that to build suspense and summon luck to get someone out of trouble is cheap and cheating. The last scene of the movie with the big dinosaur is a prime example.


All in all, I understand why this movie was so successful when it first came out. People had never seen a dinosaur on a major movie before and the experience alone was worth it. We also shouldn't forget that moviegoers were not as critical then as they are now and were just happy to have something to watch. At least, I was. I used to think Chuck Norris's movies were great. Now, I know that I'd just wanted to see Chuck Norris kick some ass.


----------



## deano86

I think you are missing the point of this particular thread... it isn't so much for you to critique the film itself, but to simply provide your opinion of the 3D aspects and performance of it...


----------



## invadergir

*MISS PEREGRINES HOME FOR PECULIAR CHILDREN (3D) 
MOVIE: 2/5
3D: 3.25/5
PQ: 4.5/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

I fell in love with seeing this movie since they released the first trailer, and so Good Job trailer. This story is sort of all over the place in where it wants to go tonal wise. Is it going to be like Harry Potter, Twilight to some degree, kids monster movie, X-Men or Pleasantville like ending. I like 4 out of the 5 options and they used all 5 and just never came together. At nearly 2hrs it tend to run a bit slow and didn't really pick up until the last 20-25 minutes of film when they started to use their abilities against the bad guys. The video looked pretty good and sharp, even with a dark colour palette at play. The 3D i didn't think was fully utilized to its full potential, but got some cool moments when the bees fly out of the kids mouth to the time loop moment in the rain. Everything else was just a low to medium added depth to the video. Thankfully the audio was no slouch and was consistently active, but had my receiver a little higher than i normally have to watch my films at. So another disappointment from Tim Burton, and this seemed like a strike character wise for him. Although watch out for his very brief cameo in the final wharf battle sequence. So sadly i would have to say SKIP IT


----------



## 3DBob

medwatt said:


> Believe it or not, I was born in the 90s and have never watched *Jurassic Park* despite hearing about it so much when I was little. There was a discount on the 3D blu ray version and decided to give it a go. I have to say Jurassic Park disappointed me. It wasn't even the CGI -- which I thought looked convincing enough -- it was just that the movie was full of too many clichés:


I saw this when it first came out in 2D. It was revolutionary. The thundering bass sound of the walking Dinosaur was so impressive, everyone was scrambling to buy Bose speakers to watch this in surround sound on VHS (myself included  ). CGI was new and so realistic for it's day, that lots of kids thought real Dinosaurs were used in the movie. It was the sound improvements back then, though, that really made this movie what it is today.


----------



## invadergir

*independence day: Resurgence 3/5*
*pq:4.5/5
3d: 3.5/5
aq: 4.75/5*

Hope people weren't expecting award winning performances or script here. This was just a fun sequel not taking itself too serious. Most of the original cast appear again in small or still major roles. Sure we rinse and repeat stuff from the first movie but it's a Roland Emmerich film and he has cities to destroy. The video overall looked got, although a bit dark at times but nothing crushing black wise. The audio was pretty much what I expected it to be. Loud and booming but I can't help but wonder what overhead speaker placement would of done to enhance it even more (getting there soon) The 3D was overall nice, especially during flight battles but wish they could of had a little more fun with it as well. Again the best scenes could of been better had they popped a bit or had some Ghostbusters like fun and break the black bar playing field. Overall I say it's an enjoyable Rental


----------



## Roussi

medwatt said:


> Believe it or not, I was born in the 90s and have never watched *Jurassic Park* despite hearing about it so much when I was little. There was a discount on the 3D blu ray version and decided to give it a go.
> ...
> I have to say Jurassic Park disappointed me. It wasn't even the CGI -- which I thought looked convincing enough -- it was just that the movie was full of too many cliches:


These were not stereotypes at the time, this movie pioneered them /semi-sarcasm. You might be a victim of your young age.


Seriously, you should not be surprised finding these in a mainstream blockbuster. Especially one based on a book/script by Michael Crichton.


edit: quote


----------



## medwatt

I've always steered clear of superhero movies because they just don't capture my attention. As a result, I’ve never watched a single Marvel film despite their ubiquitous presence these days. I have to admit that my mind finds it extremely hard to take those humanoid looking characters seriously. I always feel the movie is kind of a skit and the characters are a parody of some ‘alien race’. 

*Guardians of the Galaxy* was among the many 3D blu rays I purchased as per various recommendations that claimed Guardians was an awesome movie. I’m not going to say the movie is rubbish or atrocious, because it isn’t, but it just feels like a parody and was just too boring to hold my interest. One of the things I hate so much about movies that depict aliens is that all the aliens look like humans with some distinguishing feature. Some have different colored skins, some have fur on their bodies, some just have some skin markings … etc. This lazy way of depicting aliens, or insisting that most aliens are humanoid, is annoying to the point of distraction. Another thing that I thought looked terrible was the CGI depiction of terrestrial planet scenes. For a movie with such a budget, they looked cheap and reminiscent of those early Star Trek episodes. I don’t want to even comment on the dialog, which was so clichéd.

The 3D was barely noticeable and even non-existent in many scenes. So far, this is the worst 3D movie of all the ones I’ve watched. I rarely noticed any depth or separation except in CGI scenes. In the very few scenes where the 3D effect was prominent, it was used as a gimmick; such as Chris Pratt kicking a lizard directly into the camera. I think I could have gotten better 3D effects by activating the 2D->3D option on the TV.

In conclusion, I was hoping this movie, with its stellar rating would persuade me to try out other superhero movies; it didn’t. It only served to reinforce my predisposition against them. However, it’s still possible that I’m not watching them with the right attitude.


----------



## drummerbill

invadergir said:


> *MISS PEREGRINES HOME FOR PECULIAR CHILDREN (3D)
> MOVIE: 2/5
> 3D: 3.25/5
> PQ: 4.5/5
> AQ: 4.5/5*
> 
> I fell in love with seeing this movie since they released the first trailer, and so Good Job trailer. This story is sort of all over the place in where it wants to go tonal wise. Is it going to be like Harry Potter, Twilight to some degree, kids monster movie, X-Men or Pleasantville like ending. I like 4 out of the 5 options and they used all 5 and just never came together. At nearly 2hrs it tend to run a bit slow and didn't really pick up until the last 20-25 minutes of film when they started to use their abilities against the bad guys. The video looked pretty good and sharp, even with a dark colour palette at play. The 3D i didn't think was fully utilized to its full potential, but got some cool moments when the bees fly out of the kids mouth to the time loop moment in the rain. Everything else was just a low to medium added depth to the video. Thankfully the audio was no slouch and was consistently active, but had my receiver a little higher than i normally have to watch my films at. So another disappointment from Tim Burton, and this seemed like a strike character wise for him. Although watch out for his very brief cameo in the final wharf battle sequence. So sadly i would have to say SKIP IT


 I guess everyone's "mileage will vary", but we watched this on New Years Eve and my parents {80,82}, my daughter {12|, son {24} and my wife and I {mid 50s} absolutely loved this movie, soundtrack sonics, 3d effects, and enjoyed the story. Maybe the 5 star pre movie restaurant dinner made it more special ?
I actually like this more than some of TB's other flicks. FYI My kids love dark quirky movies and this one was "right up their alley" !! ;-)


----------



## rural scribe

I recently picked up a 3D blu-ray copy of "Monsters Vs. Aliens" for $3 from a Goodwill thrift store.

The 3D is very good. I liked the film to begin with. A good addition to my collection.


----------



## tomtastic

Shaolin Bootcamp








A 3Net feature, I missed this one when it aired a few years ago. The quality is pretty good on Blu ray vs broadcast. 3D quality is decent. Follow Jason Scott Lee as he enters a Shaolin monk bootcamp, can he survive?

Xstream Air Sports: Wingsuits









Another 3Net feature, this one I saw on broadcast and it's a little better here on the disc. However, it's only partially sourced from real 3D. Given the extreme nature of the sport 3D would be difficult. It appears they decided to film some of this in 3D later and used prior 2D material at times. There's GoPro footage, likely the Hero 2 camera but just 2D. Really, 2D is fine given they are flying high above anything close so 3D doesn't matter most of the time on the jumps. On the last jump Jeb now has a 3D GoPro setup facing forward, still a single rear Gopro in 2D with some improvement for 3D on those shots. Another jumper has a Sony TD10 on helmet. Some of the land shots are also 2D converted, some are 3D. This isn't a big budget production but it is entertaining, same as what I remember from first viewing a few years ago during the glory years of broadcast 3D while it lasted. 

These were German releases but they have English language. Glad to have these two in my collection.


----------



## skipfreely

drummerbill said:


> Wife and I just watched Hansel + Gretel Witch Hunters 3d, another great bargain sealed disc from E-bay !
> Great 3d depth depth and a bunch of interesting pop-outs !! I read a few reviews and the use of the "F-bomb", and switching of regional dialect inflection did not bother us much. We got it sealed for $12 shipped! {My wife likes the "get to it quickly movies"......action and horror from beginning to end. } I have to explain to her, or try and interpret, Sundance and independent movies. ;-) ;-)
> 
> We also enjoyed Nurse 3d which had some pop-out blood splatters. Gory movie, not youngster apropriate...IMHO.
> 
> Fun movie if you like B-Movies, nudity, dismemberment, and lot's of gags. IMHO
> 
> We watched Prometheus, second time view, but the first time in 3d.
> I liked it more than the first view in 2d. I am kind of curious how the Alien movies in 3d on a home system would translate ?
> 
> I have noticed that a lot of computer supply / media distributors have been blowing out 3d Blu-ray content for under $10 shipped and the last two months have purchased over 15 3d blu-ray movies for a little more than $100 ! {Guess I am lucky to enter the 3d home arena late ? }  Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunter, Upside Down, Prometheus, Priest, Run, Lorax, Smurfs, Flying Swords of Dragon Gate, Nurse, Cats and Dogs {Revenge of Kitty Galore}, Sin City {A Dame..}, San Andreas, Alice in Wonderland, Monster House, etc etc. I also got all the Best Buy 3d Blow Outs two months back for $5.
> 
> I need to find a bargain on the Hobbit Trilogy 3d, a lot of E-bay vendors are selling the UK region version saying it is multi-region, but I am hesitant.


I just picked the 3D ext trilogy from Zavvi for about 38 shipped.


----------



## rushfan2112

medwatt said:


> 5. *Under The Sea* : This was definitely one documentary I was really looking forward to, but simply couldn't watch it in 3D. I found focusing extremely hard with so many things on the screen at the same time that I got an instant headache. This was the only 3D movie that gave me eye fatigue. Surprisingly, I seem to be the only one with any complaints about this documentary in 3D, as it currently has stellar reviews on amazon.
> --
> 
> I also have other 3D blurays with me such as *The Martian* and *Gravity*, but as it wasn't so long ago that I watched them in the cinema, they're still fresh in my memory. I'll be looking forward to watch either *Pacific Rim* or *The Adventures of Tintin*.


"Under The Sea" was one of the first 3D's that I bought but I also found it unwatchable. I sold it on ebay. Personally I did not enjoy the 3D on that one. It indeed caused eye strain.

Now "Pacific Rim" that is one amazing 3D experience! We have what we call "3D Movie Night" with my brother and twin nephews. I borrowed"Pacific Rim" from the library but bought it when the price dropped. Now *THAT* is what 3D should be. It was 2 plus hours of loud nonstop robot fighting action.
My nephews loved it, no one even bothered taking a bathroom break


----------



## rushfan2112

termite said:


> *MOVIE:* 4/5
> *PQ:* 4/5
> *AQ:* 3.5/5
> *3D:* 5/5
> 
> 
> Simple unbelievable 3D effects with pop-outs and depth plenty. My new reference disk for 3D! Story is for kids but highly recommended for 3D lovers. If you want to demo someone what home 3D experience can really be like, get this. I mean WOW!!



Yes, one of THE best 3D movies I have seen. I bought this rather obscure title a couple of years ago because I love anything with cats. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## grubadub

watched The Secret Lives of Pets over the weekend. pretty great 3D. some awesome pop out with snakes looking like they are almost right in front of your face! fun movie too.


----------



## laugsbach

termite said:


> Great! Let us know how you like it later ..


WOW...just WOW! Thanks again for bringing this title to my attention...

Thunder and the House of Magic 3D is so much fun!


----------



## invadergir

*SAN ANDREAS 2/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 2.75/5
AQ: 5/5
ATMOS: 5/5*

Rinse and repeat 2012's movie destruction sequence in California and add even more cliches to the script, and there you have San Andreas the movie. I like my disaster movies but there wasn't much if anything at all that hasn't been done in other movies before. We get lots of destructive moments but are very quick overall. I guess that would be like a real quake, but if you are pushing the boundaries on the story. Then i want to see my destruction last longer than a couple of minutes and cut to more ducking/covering for shelter. The 3D wasn't anything special i though they could of had lots of fun with the debris flying at/falling down on you. (after what i heard Peyton did with Journey 2: The Mysterious Island with again The Rock staring in it) Sadly they just seem to use it more as a window to expand the landscape further back. Although this was my first movie watching in my new Atmos 5.2.4 setup and that was REAL NICE Unlike the 3D wishes i got them in spades with the Atmos raining down debris over my head form glass, concrete or even airplanes. So i guess you can see me saying SKIP IT


----------



## rural scribe

I bought a copy of "The Amazing Spider-Man" 3D bluray for $5 at a pawn shop the other day and watched it a couple of nights ago in my home theater.

I didn't think the 3D was that good, nor is the movie itself. I think the first two spider-man films, starring Toby McGuire are still the best ones.

As I recall, "The Amazing Spider-Man 2" was a bit better than the one I watched a couple of days ago. I'm still looking to pick up that one in 3D bluray.

I watched "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" the other night at home. Good 3D, good movie, too. I suppose I'll have to wait another year for the next Star Wars 3D bluray release.


----------



## tomtastic

Captain America: Civil War










Captain America or The Avengers? I couldn't tell. And don't forget the included Spider-Man tie-in. The 3D was surprisingly noticeable at times.


----------



## deano86

And along those lines of the Superhero movie theme..... Ant-Man has a bright, clean 3D picture with great depth.. and its a great movie anyway! Highly Recommended!!


----------



## Jeepwalker

I watched a bunch lately. I couldn't agree more with the comments on Jurassic Park (1) 3D. I've probably watched it a dozen times over the years on DVD, but on 3D Blu-Ray, it's really fantastic. It's the way it should be viewed! I'd love to see the other two original movies also redone in 3D as well as Indiana Jones and the original Star Wars. Also like to see Twister in 3D. Probably won't happen though on any of those ...sadly.

I recently bought and watched San Andreas, featuring "the Rock", which is also fun to watch in 3D with the surround sound cranked up high.


----------



## tomtastic

Bugs! A Rainforest Adventure










From SK Films. It hasn't been released in US, but there is a German release. It is region locked and wouldn't play on my BD player so I had to use alternate method. This was released in 2003 and is a pioneer feature in macro 3D. Very nice feature. Comes with a making of feature too. Shot on Imax 70mm with side by side and mirror rigs and a special macro bench rig for the up close shots. If you enjoyed David Attenborough's Micro Monsters this is like that but only 40 mins long. Again this was done in 2003, before digital cameras were the norm.

Viewed X-men Apocalypse after viewing all the previous X-Men movies, the last two viewing in 3D of course. Not as good as DOFP but it was entertaining.

Rewatched the Hobbit movies again. I have to say after this viewing I find the 3D among the best. There is a good deal of popout effects in each movie as well as good depth in the scenes. I seem to remember the 3D falling short but I think these are really good 3D. As for the movies themselves I also find that I enjoy watching the Hobbit more than the LOTR and not just because it's in 3D. I like the slimmed down story better, there's less doom and gloom going on and also the main character is better. I find Frodo such a waste. He didn't really do anything, did he? It was his burden and his alone, oh good grief, Sam did all the work. Kept Gollum in check, killed the spider, rescued Frodo from the Orc tower, carried Frodo up that mountain, and then Frodo betrays the quest and Sam is the only one left to tell him to destroy the ring then saves Frodo again after he nearly falls into the lava. Martin Freeman, much better in the main roll. Not to say that LOTR isn't good, I just find the Hobbit films more enjoyable and in some ways: better.

Rewatched Mad Max Fury Road. This has got to be on my top five list of greatest movies ever made. What a movie. The 3D sometimes feels flat and other times it's noticeable and then there is some popout here and there. It's just High Octane Fun!

Also watched Gravity again with a friend on my 140" screen and DLP PJ. It's like an amusement ride, that movie same as Mad Max.


----------



## rural scribe

3DBob said:


> Star Trek Beyond
> 
> Presented in a 2.35:1 format
> 
> [*]Good contrast and color, but the contrast needed a bit of correction to bring out the blacks. It can be dark in spots and not good for a dim projector. Some scenes we marginal for my setup, and I usually don't have an issue as others do.
> [*]Good audio and some recognition of early Star Trek.
> [*]A bridge between the original cast and the present cast was made to move towards the 5-year exploration of uncharted space--so look for sequels that draw on the original series. I was delighted by that.
> [/LIST]


I watched a rental of this film last night, mainly to see if it looked better in my home theater than it did in the movie theater, and it did.

In my local theater (Regal) it was way too dark. In my home theater (Optoma HD25e projector with a high-gain screen) it was still pretty dark in some scenes, but not as bad as it was in the movie theater. I could have used more lumens.

This is a good Star Trek film, better than the previous two or so. I agree about the nostalgic reference to the original Star Trek crew and look forward to a future Trek film that is lighter, in terms of scenery and mood.


----------



## skipfreely

Watched Guardians last night with relatives visiting. They hadn't seen the movie and were impressed by the 3d.


----------



## Aetherhole

I watched Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, Edge of Tomorrow, and Everest most recently.

Dawn and Everest were quite impressive with the 3D presentation. Everest especially really made me feel more immersed in the film than previously when I watched it in 2D.

Edge of Tomorrow had some decent depth and was better than some on 3D conversion presentations.


----------



## shayno

I only just watched Avatar in 3D for the first time. Pretty impressive.


----------



## evoll88

Just watched all 3 kung fu pandas in 3d and they looked great with good depth and the colors are amazing in these movies.


----------



## grubadub

watched Ghostbusters 3D over the weekend. it has some good 3D in it but not enough to save the movie. there are a few laughs but it's a pretty bad movie.


----------



## Aetherhole

lol I maybe in the minority, but I actually enjoyed the latest Ghostbusters. I was highly entertained in theaters and when I watched it again at home, I enjoyed it just as much. The 3D also was quite nice. Not the best presentation, but there were plenty of prominent pop-out effects and "beyond-the-border" moments that made the 3D presentation even more enjoyable.

I watched Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk in 3D. Overall the 3D was pretty good, but I don't think it enhanced the experience that much.


----------



## RoadLizard

Wings in 3D and it was amazing both presentation and story-wise. Great documentary. Period.


----------



## evoll88

Watched kubo 3d the other night and while the story and visuals was beautiful the 3d was not so good. It had very little depth with only a handful of decent 3d scenes.


----------



## MarshallFaulk28

I watched Doctor Strange on the weekend and was very impressed with the 3D. This is usually the case with Marvel movies, I find. I also thought the movies itself was exceptional. I will rewatch this one down the road for sure. 

On side note, with all the amazing colors and effects in the movie, it needs a 4K HDR release at some point. I would double dip for that.


----------



## Aetherhole

MarshallFaulk28 said:


> I watched Doctor Strange on the weekend and was very impressed with the 3D. This is usually the case with Marvel movies, I find. I also thought the movies itself was exceptional. I will rewatch this one down the road for sure.
> 
> On side note, with all the amazing colors and effects in the movie, it needs a 4K HDR release at some point. I would double dip for that.


I watched it last night in 3D as well. After watching in theaters in 2D and then watching it 3D at home, I have to say that the 3D version is my definitive version of the movie. If they do an eventual UHD release for this, I am actually hesitant because I thought that the 3D was as much a part of enhancing the story telling as anything else in the movie.

You're right though, I'm sure the colors probably could be improved with an expanded color gamut, though!


----------



## invadergir

*DOCTOR STRANGE 3.5/5
*
*PQ: 4.5/5
AQ: 4.5/5
3D: 4.5/5*

Many compared it to Tony Stark and his venture into the world of superheroes and I overall agree. An arrogant Doctor on top of the world has it all taken away and must fix himself to become a better man. Ok, not exactly but they are both arrogant SOBs. The movie I found had a slow journey into the art of mystic realm of power, but once he has almost mastered it. The action picks ups and so does the pace of the movie. Visually this thing is stunning from the VFX and to the amazing 3D depth/layers presented here. Wish we had more pop outs but the depth still worked great, especially because it would open up for a good portion of these scenes to an IMAX 1.90:1 ratio. Big boost in clarity and pop to the image because of it. I know Jungle Book looked great and won the Oscar for VFX, but this should of won hands down. It was like watching Inception but to the extreme with a psychedelic drug added for your viewing pleasure. The audio was overall great with plenty of surround mix action, deep bass throughout but again the vocals seemed a bit low for my liking. Either way it is a nice edition to the Marvel universe, but try to watch it in 3D. It's not a ploy, it actually works wonders for the creative multiverse worlds it inhabits.


----------



## TonyDP

invadergir said:


> *DOCTOR STRANGE 3.5/5
> *
> *PQ: 4.5/5
> AQ: 4.5/5
> 3D: 4.5/5*
> 
> Many compared it to Tony Stark and his venture into the world of superheroes and I overall agree. An arrogant Doctor on top of the world has it all taken away and must fix himself to become a better man. Ok, not exactly but they are both arrogant SOBs. The movie I found had a slow journey into the art of mystic realm of power, but once he has almost mastered it. The action picks ups and so does the pace of the movie. Visually this thing is stunning from the VFX and to the amazing 3D depth/layers presented here. Wish we had more pop outs but the depth still worked great, especially because it would open up for a good portion of these scenes to an IMAX 1.90:1 ratio. Big boost in clarity and pop to the image because of it. I know Jungle Book looked great and won the Oscar for VFX, but this should of won hands down. It was like watching Inception but to the extreme with a psychedelic drug added for your viewing pleasure. The audio was overall great with plenty of surround mix action, deep bass throughout but again the vocals seemed a bit low for my liking. Either way it is a nice edition to the Marvel universe, but try to watch it in 3D. It's not a ploy, it actually works wonders for the creative multiverse worlds it inhabits.


Just got thru watching this myself. I saw it at the movie theater and the presentation is even better at home. Even though it is a post-conversion it was shot with 3D in mind and the placement of foreground and background objects in many scenes helps sell the depth. Not a lot of popouts, mostly debris and environmental effects but what's there is well done.

As to the movie, it does follow the Iron Man arc somewhat and climax kind of reminded me of the climax to Green Lantern. Overall though I enjoyed it a lot and had no hesitation adding it to my collection.


----------



## mercennarius

Just saw Doctor Strange on my LG 3D 4K TV and WOW. This was the best 3D presentation I've seen. The added resolution from the upscaling to 4K is really apparent. Special effects looked great. Highly recommend this one.


----------



## invadergir

*MOANA 3.25/5
PQ: 5/5
AQ: 4/5
3D: 4/5*

Watched my copy tonight and i liked it, but i don't know if i was expecting more for my enjoyment. The voice casting was great, music was solid, animation beautiful and yet the first half is missing something for me. Can't place my finger on it yet but maybe i need a 2nd viewing to clear things up. Although i did enjoy the 2nd half when we got a little more serious story/character wise. As for the 3D, it was good but always wish for more outward push with some scenes. Although we do get some stunning island scenes and Life of Pi like moments out on the ocean. Slightly disappointed with the pretty weak sub action for the ocean waves and final battle. The surrounds were pretty engaged throughout but i think some rolling sub action would of brought the ocean more to life and express the dangers of being out there. Do stay until the end of the credits for a pretty funny scene.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched a couple of 3D movies yesterday, "Kong: Skull Island" at a local theater, and "Dr. Strange" at my home theater (a rental).

Kong is an enjoyable popcorn movie with some popouts and other good 3D effects.

Dr. Strange is a visually stunning film that has been converted from 2D to 3D successfully, Kong was also converted, by the way.

I am looking forward to the Kong 3D blu-ray.


----------



## drummerbill

Watched Ang Lee's...."Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk" with three generations of the "clan" last Sunday after Sunday dinner. 
The 3d, sections shot with 120 frame rate, original ultra "yada yada" rez, down converted for the Blu-ray, is weirdly realistic and IMHO un-cinematic like. Please don't get me wrong, but it looked like the Olympics in clarity and smooth motion with back round movement etc , but had none of the romantic film vision, sweep of shot on film features. IMHO

As far as the movie, my 85 y.o. father, a Korean War active combat vet, jumped out of his seat a few times with subwoofer enhanced combat explosions. I honestly felt bad for him. The scene with hand to hand death, made my pop leave the room and take a break.

My 12 y.o. daughter thought that with the no "makeup" pre-requisite , filming with ultra high res image /frame rate /resolution constraints {Really ?} made Kristen Stewart look like a heroin addict. IMHO She looks unlike any of her previous movies, and honestly creepy. IMHO

Interesting to watch what I gather is a state of the art, ultra hi-rez, true 3d camera shoot, recently filmed feature, that had three generations of my family discussing after words. {And yes I know it was down converted for a 3d standard rez presentation} I bought this on E-Slay as a $10 shipped , 3D disc skimmed from someone's 4k package, in a plain white sleeve.

P.S. I like the movie, valued the shooting technology , amazing surround audio, but thought the movie script / "pull you in" value lacked. IMHO


----------



## grubadub

watched Suicide Squad over the weekend. the 3D was nothing to write home about and the movie was not very good. looking for a cosmic refund.


----------



## drummerbill

Watched Passengers 3d last night with the family and my son's girlfriend. All the girls where crying in one spot, but movie had a predictable Hollywood happy ending.
3d was nice with a decent surround 5.1 master audio track. Nice flick for sci-fi space movie fans. IMHO


----------



## invadergir

*SING 3.5/5 
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4/5
AQ: 5/5
ATMOS: 5/5*

It aint anything new but sometimes that is a good thing. It is a simple formula of a movie plot but it still works. I found it entertaining, laughs for the kids and adults, some good songs with impressive singing from actors/actresses you didnt know could sing. The video quality is solid (like most Animated films) The 3D was good but not Illuminations best. Didnt seem to have as much fun with the pop outs like they did with the Despicable Me films or even their last one Secret Life of Pets. The audio i thought was pretty damn good and even better with the added Atmos overhead sound. Some great moments from flyers flying through the city, a car chase which has the car flying over the camera(you) and to a helicoptor scene near the end of the movie. What can i say, I'm still a big kid at heart and liked this movie.


----------



## tomtastic

Dr. Strange. Movie: didn't care for it, not for me. I fell asleep about 30 mins in, woke up and finished movie. If I don't see another Marvel movie for the rest of the year I think I'll be alright. 3D looked decent though.

Passengers. This one was decent, I wasn't always able to predict what would happen next and a must-see in 3D.

Rewatched Tron Legacy in 3D a few weekends ago, very nice on the big screen! Wish all of it was 3D, it's bookended in 2D.

Top Gun: ok, ok, ok yeah it's been blasted as the worst post-converted movie ever and not just old movies given the conversion treat. But I had to see how bad it actually was. I don't think the 3D is really what you would call bad, it's just that there's such a lack of 3D depth added to the movie it seems very conservative. Granted this is post converted but it appears they didn't give enough depth in a lot of the scenes. It's also been reviewed as having a very grainy HD scan compared to the 2D version. I haven't compared to my old HD DVD copy yet but it didn't strike me as overly grainy. Bottom line: next time I view it I'll watch in 3D again.


----------



## RonAlam

invadergir said:


> *DOCTOR STRANGE 3.5/5
> *
> *PQ: 4.5/5
> AQ: 4.5/5
> 3D: 4.5/5*
> 
> Many compared it to Tony Stark and his venture into the world of superheroes and I overall agree. An arrogant Doctor on top of the world has it all taken away and must fix himself to become a better man. Ok, not exactly but they are both arrogant SOBs. The movie I found had a slow journey into the art of mystic realm of power, but once he has almost mastered it. The action picks ups and so does the pace of the movie. Visually this thing is stunning from the VFX and to the amazing 3D depth/layers presented here. Wish we had more pop outs but the depth still worked great, especially because it would open up for a good portion of these scenes to an IMAX 1.90:1 ratio. Big boost in clarity and pop to the image because of it. I know Jungle Book looked great and won the Oscar for VFX, but this should of won hands down. It was like watching Inception but to the extreme with a psychedelic drug added for your viewing pleasure. The audio was overall great with plenty of surround mix action, deep bass throughout but again the vocals seemed a bit low for my liking. Either way it is a nice edition to the Marvel universe, but try to watch it in 3D. It's not a ploy, it actually works wonders for the creative multiverse worlds it inhabits.


shouldnt the score be 4.5/5? according to your scores?


----------



## invadergir

RonAlam said:


> shouldnt the score be 4.5/5? according to your scores?


You can have a demo disc, but the movie doesn't always match that. That is why I gave high marks for the disc, but not for the actual movie.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them is a charming Harry Potter movie. I thought is was more in the mode of the early Potter movies, child like and simple. However, JK Rawlings does like to introduce conflict and tension between Muggles and Wizards and there are backstories for the new characters. A 2D disc goes into the backstories.

All and all the movie has pop outs, great sound and visuals and inventive creatures and objects. I thought it a fun well done 3D movie and recommend it to all but the overly sophisticated.


----------



## invadergir

*ROGUE ONE: A STAR WARS STORY (3D) 3.5/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 3.5/5
AQ: 4.25/5 *

Well i finally saw and overall i was entertained. It certainly is one of the darker tales from Star Wars but it had to be. Thankfully we get some great comedy relief from the reprorgrammed K-2SO droid, and surprisingly from Donnie Yen's blind but force believeing character Chirrut Imwe. Actually i really enjoyed the entore cast but they were the standouts for the time they had one screen. Still the plot was a bit clunky to start and find the path the force was setting them on. The video quality overall is pretty sharp and that is saying something for a mostly darkly lit film. The 3D wasn't anything to really gush about but i did think it got stronger as we came closer to the end, with a few gtreat moments of depth searching for the Death Star plans. Then you have the audio which served the movie well, but i think i'm spoiled now with these other movies that give me a DTS:X or a Dolby Atmos track and shine a little more life into the world it inhabits. I enabled Neural X to play overtop of the main DTS-HDMA 7.1 track but it didn't work as well i was hoping it would. So overall a nice addition to the Star Wars universe with a good disc which is just shy from being a great disc.


----------



## invadergir

*FANTASTIC BEASTS AND WHERE TO FIND THEM 4/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 5/5
AQ: 5/5***

I had seen the movie when it was released in theaters back in November. I remember loving the 3D presentation and thinking "This should be a demo disc when it's released" Thankfully WB answered my prayers. . . . for the most part. I remember enjoying the movie but not loving the film. I would of had the film at a 3.5/5 but have now upped it to a 4 with my home viewing. Like i said earlier, they did a heck of a job with the 3D for a conversion and translated well to disc. Now here is where WB could of gone a bit further. Many people hated the new Ghostbusters, but there is no denying the 3D presentation was amazing. With constant film breaking of the black bars from creatures and other energy beams material escaping them. WB did the same thing for this movie but for IMAX shows only, and we never got that release on this 3D disc. So I'm disappointed that they didn't provide that for us 3D users. The other thing was that they didn't include the ****Dolby Atmos track for the 3D disc, but on everything else. Many of their other 3D titles got the Atmos treatment but for some reason skipped this one. Still i must admit, if i didn't have an Atmos setup. The DTS-HDMA track still kicked plenty of ass for sub action and constant speaker engagement. So the disc is amazing, but it seems like WB gave us the Mogul version, and not the magical film breaking/Atmos track filled disc a true wizard could accept.


----------



## invadergir

*GRAVITY 4/5
PQ: 5/5
AQ: 5/5
3D: 5/5* 

Well took me long enough but I finally got around to watching this and I liked it. Visually it is one stunning looking and sounding disc. Like most of my movies now, I add the Neural X to my tracks and I'm so happy I did. This movie is just full great overhead sound from debris flying all around the ISS station capsule to the moments when astronauts talking to each other in their suits.. They did a great pan into Bullock's helmet and the speaker sound went from front to back and then overhead. Not bad for a DTS-HDMA track, but now wonder what the Atmos re-release (with no 3D version included) would of sounded like. Hard to think it could top this awesome performance. Plus, like many already know. This was made to be seen in 3D and really added tension to the film. Just the vast open space of an abyss it provided was truly amazing, with some cool negative space objects invading the viewers perspective. So an easy recommend for all.


----------



## tomtastic

invadergir said:


> *GRAVITY 4/5
> PQ: 5/5
> AQ: 5/5
> 3D: 5/5*
> 
> Well took me long enough but I finally got around to watching this and I liked it. Visually it is one stunning looking and sounding disc. Like most of my movies now, I add the Neural X to my tracks and I'm so happy I did. This movie is just full great overhead sound from debris flying all around the ISS station capsule to the moments when astronauts talking to each other in their suits.. They did a great pan into Bullock's helmet and the speaker sound went from front to back and then overhead. Not bad for a DTS-HDMA track, but now wonder what the Atmos re-release (with no 3D version included) would of sounded like. Hard to think it could top this awesome performance. Plus, like many already know. This was made to be seen in 3D and really added tension to the film. Just the vast open space of an abyss it provided was truly amazing, with some cool negative space objects invading the viewers perspective. So an easy recommend for all.


What? Gravity? How did you hold out this _long??? Lol_ 

I think if I upgrade to Atmos it would be easy to just connect one player to AVR and run the sound then run the video (3D disc) direct to display, get them timed just right and hit play. Maybe get two identical players so they use the same remote that way they share the IR signal. Then you can get the best of both worlds. If it's a blu ray disc with Atmos I think the audio could be extracted and exchanged easy enough with a digital file. UHD will have to wait till ripping is possible.


----------



## invadergir

*PIXELS 2/5
PQ: 4.5/5
AQ: 4.25/5
3D: 4/5* 


I was hoping critics were wrong about the film but they weren't. Sandler seem to be there to pick up his cheque without acting in his own movie. Dinklage was (no pun intended) a small role for him, but he made it his own. The picture quality was good and at times the 3D was amazing but only during some of the game scenes (centipede game being the standout) They did do some frame breaking moments but weren't the real effective moments like they did in Ghostbusters. Also a trademark for Sony, they gave us the DTS-HDMA track but the Atmos on the 2D disc. I found the vocals on this track recorded a little low in comparison to when the aliens attack. Volume just take a huge leap in loudness, and worked great for the scene but then it was over and back to quiet dialogue moments. Again, I engaged the Neural X that did give me some cool overhead sound moments. Like the centipede scene again and the big pixel attack on the city in the end. So I would say skip the film, but 3D fans might find something enjoyable with its presentation.


----------



## TonyDP

invadergir said:


> *GRAVITY 4/5
> PQ: 5/5
> AQ: 5/5
> 3D: 5/5*
> 
> Well took me long enough but I finally got around to watching this and I liked it. Visually it is one stunning looking and sounding disc. Like most of my movies now, I add the Neural X to my tracks and I'm so happy I did. This movie is just full great overhead sound from debris flying all around the ISS station capsule to the moments when astronauts talking to each other in their suits.. They did a great pan into Bullock's helmet and the speaker sound went from front to back and then overhead. Not bad for a DTS-HDMA track, but now wonder what the Atmos re-release (with no 3D version included) would of sounded like. Hard to think it could top this awesome performance. Plus, like many already know. This was made to be seen in 3D and really added tension to the film. Just the vast open space of an abyss it provided was truly amazing, with some cool negative space objects invading the viewers perspective. So an easy recommend for all.


I recently watched Gravity again on my Playstation VR headset. The giant virtual screen really enhanced the 3D effect and it felt like I was in my own personal Imax theater. I can't say I ever cared much for the movie's attempts at character development (I think 2001: A Space Odyssey got it right, focusing on the experience and pushing the human characters into the background - I'd love a 3D conversion of that) but Gravity's visuals make enduring the forced melodrama much easier.


----------



## tomtastic

Rogue One.

First time viewing. Movie seemed a bit slow at first for me. I look forward to watching it again though, overall I think it's an entertaining Star Wars addition.

The 3D: I'm not sure I see what all the fuss is about. It seemed about average with other conversions. Viewed on 140" screen at close proximity and there was ample depth and out of screen effects throughout. Actually, I would put this one in the list of the better post-converted movies. 3D added a better immersion effect. I haven't seen Ep 7 yet in 3D, only viewed in 2D so will be giving that one a try soon.


----------



## rural scribe

I just watched "The Book of Life" (2014) last night, a former rental 3D bluray I bought from an ebay seller.

This visually impressive animated movie is a celebration of Mexican culture. The artwork is astonishing, featuring the use of bright, vibrant colors. 

The characters are interesting and the traditional story is solid. The music is a mixture of traditional, classic and pop. There are many pop culture references, including a bit of Ennio Morricone's score from "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly."

3D effects are good, enhanced by the fact that all the characters look like carved wooden puppets. 3D gives depth to those distinctive shapes.

I originally saw this in a theater. The 3D at home looks as good or better than it did there.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Big Hero 6" (2014) a couple of nights ago, a former rental 3D bluray I bought from an ebay seller.

I paid a bit more for this one ($10) than I am usually willing to pay because I consider this to be one of the best animated films of recent years, and it is both rare and an expensive rental.

It was great to see this again after three years. The 3D looks good. The characters are interesting. It is an imaginative superhero movie.

Now, if they'd just convert "The Incredibles" to 3D...


----------



## Aetherhole

rural scribe said:


> I just watched "The Book of Life" (2014) last night, a former rental 3D bluray I bought from an ebay seller.
> 
> This visually impressive animated movie is a celebration of Mexican culture. The artwork is astonishing, featuring the use of bright, vibrant colors.
> 
> The characters are interesting and the traditional story is solid. The music is a mixture of traditional, classic and pop. There are many pop culture references, including a bit of Ennio Morricone's score from "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly."
> 
> 3D effects are good, enhanced by the fact that all the characters look like carved wooden puppets. 3D gives depth to those distinctive shapes.
> 
> I originally saw this in a theater. The 3D at home looks as good or better than it did there.


This is great to hear! I really like Book of Life, I've seen it about 4 times, but then I saw that Best Buy had the 3D version on sale this week for $9.99. I just placed my order for store pick up and will be getting it later today!


----------



## Aetherhole

tomtastic said:


> Rogue One.
> 
> First time viewing. Movie seemed a bit slow at first for me. I look forward to watching it again though, overall I think it's an entertaining Star Wars addition.
> 
> *The 3D: I'm not sure I see what all the fuss is about. It seemed about average with other conversions. Viewed on 140" screen at close proximity and there was ample depth and out of screen effects throughout. Actually, I would put this one in the list of the better post-converted movies. 3D added a better immersion effect. I haven't seen Ep 7 yet in 3D, only viewed in 2D so will be giving that one a try soon.*


I've been saying this all along!

Ep 7 is better overall, regarding pop-out effects and separation, but I didn't think Rogue One was a slouch in the 3D department in the least bit.


----------



## invadergir

*THE WALK 4.5/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 4.5/5
AQ: 4/5*


Took me long enough to watch my copy but i'm glad i did. I really enjoyed the movie and the desire of this man's dream to walk the cable between the Twin Towers. I know they dramatized a few elements but a huge chunk of it was real and have proof of actual event too. JGL i thought did a great job and was worthy of a few acolades for his performance. I thought the disc was overall pretty good too, video was clean but a little soft looking to set the era of the film. The audio i didn't think was anything too special but for once i didn't need to consistantly adjust the audio so i could hear what the hell they were saying (although the subtitles might of helped) As for the 3D, it was good and then stunning when we see him looking down from the wire in the end. Great sense of depth, with a few cool pop outs here and there. Maybe I've been spoiled by other recent 3D presentations t garner the film a higher 3D score, but it must be seen for sure with his final act. Plus i think that was one great and simply powerful ways to end a movie


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Step Up Revolution" (2012) a couple of nights ago, a former 3D bluray rental I bought on Ebay.

This is one of those increasingly rare films shot in native 3D. The 3D doesn't really stand out, despite that.

There is not much of a plot, involving socially responsible flash mob dancers opposing construction that would destroy their neighborhood, but there are some impressive dance sequences, featuring a wide variety of musical and dance styles.

This film, a sequel, is about what you would expect, consisting mainly of attractive young people dancing around. It isn't all that different from other movies mixing music, dance and romance.

There is a bit of Latin culture in the film, set near South Beach. There is romance, rivalry and some conflict. The plot reminds me a bit of plots in films like "Footloose" and "Saturday Night Fever."

Music in the film ranges from classical to hip-hop.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "G.I. Joe: Retaliation" a couple of nights ago, a 3D bluray I bought used on Ebay for a price low enough to make buying it seem like a good idea at the time. I had seen this in a theater back in 2013.

This has surprisingly good 3D, considering it was converted in post. There are some popouts that had me wincing. 

The story and acting are fairly average for an action movie. One thing -- several main characters and a lot of minor ones wear masks all the time, confusing.

There are some good action sequences in the movie, lots of kung fu and gun fu, explosion fu too.

Spoiler alert: The good guys save the world.


----------



## tomtastic

The Art of Flight









This is a snowboarding docudrama. 3D was not 3D, filmed in 2D and it was just a push back. Basically a fail for 3D. 

However, this was a really good feature and given the nature of content I don't see how it could have been filmed natively in 3D for most of the money shots. Also so many arial shots and long lens would be very difficult for 3D done right given the quick action jumps. Also has a very nice soundtrack. Must see on a large screen and turn it up. Some really nice scenery all the way thru. These guys go to some really remote locations. Lots of arial shots, slow mo, it's really a nice feature. I will probably just rip it to 2D and watch that from now on, there really isn't much point in 3D if it isn't native.


----------



## kingchobo

tomtastic said:


> The Art of Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a snowboarding docudrama. 3D was not 3D, filmed in 2D and it was just a push back. Basically a fail for 3D.
> 
> However, this was a really good feature and given the nature of content I don't see how it could have been filmed natively in 3D for most of the money shots. Also so many arial shots and long lens would be very difficult for 3D done right given the quick action jumps. Also has a very nice soundtrack. Must see on a large screen and turn it up. Some really nice scenery all the way thru. These guys go to some really remote locations. Lots of arial shots, slow mo, it's really a nice feature. I will probably just rip it to 2D and watch that from now on, there really isn't much point in 3D if it isn't native.


We use the second chapter "so far gone" as an audio and visual demo on a few tv's at work


----------



## zombie10k

Swordmaster 3D - excellent 3D and great story if you like the crouching tiger hidden dragon genre.


----------



## invadergir

*JUPITER ASCENDING 3/5
PQ: 5/5
AQ: 5/5
3D: 4.5/5
ATMOS: 5/5*

It is one messy film that is also filled with action movie cliches one after another. Yet, i still found myself enjoying this hot mess of a film. Kunis is a reincarnated being who pretty much created the human race which live on several planets throughout the universe. Turns out the Wackowski's have something against the human race. We were batteries for The Matrix and a soylent green bathing juice here. Its pretty much a reference disc fir the picture and sound. Great consistant overhead speaker action, which really shined in the Chicago escape and grand finale. I found the 3D pretty good, nothing really poking out at you but always showing a great use for beyond the screen spacial depth. So I know it is confusing, messy and cliched action movie, but its a guilty pleasure i'm willing to admit too.

*The Legend of Tarzan (3D) 3/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 3.25/5
AQ: 4.75/5*

Not a bad movie really, just a bit slow pace wise. The audio was pretty good with nice use of the ceiling height speakers for the included Atmos track (you remember when you could include the Atmos track on a 3D discs Warner Bros?) The 3D was ok but nothing stellar, some ok depth and a few small pop outs or poking of some spears/guns towards the audience. So I guess it added a bit to the film, but overall they could of done a bit more. Soft rental recommendation

*KUBO AND THE TWO STRINGS 4/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 3.25/5
AQ: 4/5*

Been dying to see this movie for some time now, but for some reason Canadians were screwed out of a 3D release. Way too expensive to import stateside (import fee, shipping cost, $30 and the exchange rate on top of that) So I imported from the Amazon UK site once again and saved a bundle. Anyways the movie I thought was well deserving of its Best Animated Picture nod for last year. I find Laiki studio hit or miss movie wise but they all have a more adult feel to them from tone and kids being more grownup compare to the actual grownups. I'm a fan of the stop motion and this stuff is top notch stuff and wonder if this s why they also got a SFX nod last year as well. The picture quality was amazing, but the 3D overall lacked the punch i was expecting from the movie. It has its moments from his paper origami magic creatures coming to life abd a brief moment in the end with a sword pertruding just a bit towards the audience. The audio serviced the movie well, but i think i have heard better and more emmersive tracks on other animated films. Still i cant recommend this movie enough for everyone to check out, but it's not be the kids movie that some are expecting

*WARCRAFT 2.5/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4.5/5
AQ: 4.5/5
ATMOS: 4/5*

Finally watched my copy of Warcraft Thought the movie had its moments but was sort of ho-hum for my taste. I'm a gamer but have never gotten myself involved with Warcaraft and i guess that might of helped a bit for my enjoyment. My brother who loves playng the game kind of briefed me on the story lore. Anyways the 3D i thought was overall good but worked more as a window into the vast world with only the occasional sword/boomstick poke here and there. The overall PQ was stellar and pretty damn detailed and i guess it is to be expected with it being mostly CGI. The audio was overall good but again the vocals seemed a bit low at times for my viewing, but used the Atmos to its advantage pretty nicely but could of been a little more involved. So fans might like the movie, but for non gamers. You might not get the full enjoyment of the what they were setting out to do. . . . for the gaming fans.


----------



## tomtastic

Viewed Assassin's Creed a few days ago. Story-wise it was a little disappointing and I fell asleep for 30 minutes at the end. Just viewed The Great Wall, so story was pretty fantastic, another historical fantasy type movie, but entertaining. I can see why it didn't do well, casting wasn't that great. The 3D was really good though.


----------



## tomtastic

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter










Finally got around to watching, had to start over and watch the first 5 films so that took a few days. Overall, it's a decent ending. I was hoping they would film the last stand at the end of Retribution but it picks up after that with nothing to show for the battle. Oh well. 

3D is converted in this final edition vs native on Retribution and Afterlife and there's a noticeable drop in 3D quality. I had just viewed the prior two and was wowed by how much depth and out of screen effects are used, not so much in The Final Chapter.

3D is serviceable but not nearly as good as the previous two. I also the the story was a bit weak overall. I really wanted to see that battle at the end of Retribution. It looked pretty sweet but no.

Also, and this is just my opinion, but with the final feature filmed in 2D although at higher resolution (5K) there really isn't much improvement visually like you would expect. Afterlife appears to have been filmed at HD resolution with the Phantom high speed camera. Remember all those slow motion scenes? Final Chapter is a bit darker overall than the previous two so that might explain some of it. Overall, I would rather have had it native 3D. Watch Afterlife and Retribution and then watch The Final Chapter, you'll see what I mean. Not nearly as nice but I'll take it just the same.

And you'll have to import it. It's on the non-North America release list.


----------



## 3DBob

Just watched *Kong:Skull Island *last night on Vudu. It's more than Kong movie--I'd call it a monster movie, enough said. The 3D was excellent, with lots of depth. Some scenes were incredibly sharp as well. The scenics were great and the story setup was also good. Lots of action and surprises along the way. A couple of objects coming through the screen but not overplayed. An enjoyable movie overall. Another movie that I would only watch in 3D vs 2D. If you are willing to wade through all the credits at the end--or fast forward, you will get to an epilogue that hints of more movies like this--my bet is most people will have stopped the credits by then. It's in wide-screen, so a lot of the 3D gets cut off as usual, but still worthy. Definitely wish I'd seen this in Imax at the theater.


----------



## tomtastic

Kong: Skull Island appears to be getting a 4K + Blu ray 3D edition, releasing July 18th. The 4K disc appears to have Dolby Atmos, no idea on audio on the Blu ray yet if that matters to you. This will be a day one purchase for me.

Not too many good 3D releases so far this year on Blu ray. So far with new releases I've enjoyed: Passengers, Rogue One and Resident Evil The Final Chapter, a few others I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Desmond7

zombie10k said:


> Swordmaster 3D - excellent 3D and great story if you like the crouching tiger hidden dragon genre.


Where did you buy it from? It's 50 dollars on amazon.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Kong: Skull Island appears to be getting a 4K + Blu ray 3D edition, releasing July 18th. The 4K disc appears to have Dolby Atmos, no idea on audio on the Blu ray yet if that matters to you. This will be a day one purchase for me.
> 
> Not too many good 3D releases so far this year on Blu ray. So far with new releases I've enjoyed: Passengers, Rogue One and Resident Evil The Final Chapter, a few others I haven't seen yet.


I did buy the Vudu 2D/3D release, but will probably also buy the Bluray. Sound is not a priority for me, although the Vudu did quite well with lots of sound coming overhead, from behind etc. for Dolby. I can't turn it up loud because I get a lot of stomping on the floor overhead from my wife who is watching "normal" TV in the living room, . She's not a fan of 3D or action movies.


----------



## invadergir

*THE BOOK OF LIFE* 3.5/5
*3D: 5/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

I was surprised that I enjoyed the story as much as I did. The disc is a stunner with amazingly bright colours, tremendous depth and a couple of pop outs too. Highly recommend for any 3D collection to show off to friends/family.


----------



## tomtastic

Warcraft










Don't play the game so wasn't really looking forward to it. The story was ok but it didn't pass my sleep test because I did nod off for a few minutes in the middle. You know those glasses are dark for projector and I'm reclined and comfy so sometimes if there's not much happening I find it hard to stay awake. The 3D didn't seem to be especially useful, I did notice a few out of screen effects at times but most of the time it was fairly subdued.

Suicide Squad










It passed my sleep test and it was entertaining. Only problem I found it pretty mundane PQ-wise with 90 percent of the movie in dark settings. I'm watching on a Benq1070 so it's not a real bright image and bulb has nearly 2500 hours. I checked the image quality on 4K LG and it's better but would have preferred some brighter scenes at times. 3D about average, didn't notice much out of screen effects but not viewing brightly lit image either most of time.


----------



## invadergir

*The Lego Batman Movie 3.5/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 3.75/5
AQ: 4/5*

A fun movie that enjoyed making fun of itself and the many forms Batman has taken over his many years. Some great laughs but also has a few moments where the story kind of lags/lacks the high energy set from the beginning of the film. The 3D was pretty good but at times wish the could of pushed the boundaries with the action a bit, same with the first Lego Movie. Would of been great if the old fashion 60's Bam! Whap! and various other sound bubbles came flying at you out of the screen. The audio was overall good, but wish it had a bit more bass and a proper Atmos track Warned Bros. Still loved them mouthing off all the guns shots with the pew!pew!pew! So a recommend from me


----------



## rural scribe

I finally got around to watching a 3D blu-ray of "Star Trek: Into Darkness" (2013). The story seemed better than I remembered it from seeing it four years ago in the theater. I just picked up this copy from ebay because it was inexpensive and I wanted the whole Star Trek collection of movies.

The 3D was very good for a 2D conversion, with a few pop-outs. For some reason, the aspect ratio looked wrong to me at the 16:9 setting (IMDB has the film at 2.35:1) I messed around with the projector settings and got it looking a little better.

My first impression of this film when I first saw it is that the Khan character, Benedict Cumberbatch seemed way too wimpy compared to the original Kahn, Ricardo Montalban (is that chest for real?). On second viewing: still wimpy, but he is also a good actor. Otherwise, the cast is great, best thing by far about this new Star Trek trilogy.


----------



## tomtastic

rural scribe said:


> My first impression of this film when I first saw it is that the Khan character, Benedict Cumberbatch seemed way too wimpy compared to the original Kahn, Ricardo Montalban (is that chest for real?). On second viewing: still wimpy, but he is also a good actor. Otherwise, the cast is great, best thing by far about this new Star Trek trilogy.


Yes, it _is_ his real chest, lol. I'm not a big fan of the new movies. Khan wasn't British, he wasn't Mexican either but at least he looked somewhat Indian which is how the character was described.


----------



## invadergir

*KONG: SKULL ISLAND*2D/3D *3/5*
*PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 4.5/5
AQ (2D Atmos): 5/5
AQ (3D DTS:HDMA): 4/5*

Yeah I watched it twice and overall I did enjoy it better the 2nd time around much better than my first viewing. I watched in 2D first with my friend (gets headaches from 3D viewings) on Wednesday and then I watched it in 3D tonight with my cousins husband. I found the added depth and draw distance really helped establish just how big of a threat the world and the creatures there really are. Good scene to show that off was with a spider in a bamboo forest. Still I overall felt a slight bit disappointed with the film because I didn't connected with our heroes too much. It is a B movie and at times it knows it cause you got Sam Jackson slowly going crazy and sputtering out one liners. Some from past monster movies he has done (Jurassic Park and Deep Blue Sea) Plus at times the CGI I found nice and realistic and then showed a slightly more obvious cartoony look with Kong. I wish they made hi. More realistic through and through, but maybe that will change when he meets Godzilla in a few years (plus we do learn he is still growing) Anyways the picture quality was overall good with a slight soft look to establish that 70's time era, but thought it looked sharper with the 3D. Which was a nice presentation but wish we had a little more fun with some in your face objects. Now the audio side is good too simply amazing, but we get screwed on that amazing Atmos track on the 3D disc. The Atmos track which is on the 2D disc is simply stunning right from the opening credits and them ceiling speakers never seemed to take a moment off throughout the entire film. It is simply a demo disc waiting to be shown off to family and friends. Now the 3D disc is still a good sounding movie but even with Neaural:X added to the 5.1 DTS track it couldn't replicate the discrete, and pinpoint accuracy that the Atmos track provided. Plus the LFE didn't seem to have the same oomph to the many monster battles. Overall a fun monster movie rental which is better seen in 3D. Also stay/skip to the end of the credits for a nice bonus scene


----------



## invadergir

*POMPEII 1/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 4.25/5
AQ: 5/5*

This, this was a pretty bad movie. Dialog was bad, acting sort of hammy and the story was just trying its best at being a Titanic love story out of truly nothing. The 3D was overall good but then flat at times. Some cool floating out of the screen particle effects and at times good draw distance with destruction raining down on the city, but I guess I expected maybe a bit more. At least the audio was pretty strong with very active surrounds, and strong bass action with the volcano slowly coming out of its slumber. Still, stay the hell away from this film. Thank god I only paid $6 for it

Also bought *Ghost in The Shell*


----------



## invadergir

*BOSS BABY 3.5/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 5/5
AQ: 4/5*

Hey I followed through on something. Well I liked and had a few more belly laughs than I was expecting for kids film. Liked the blend of the 3D with some 2D like elements throughout the film. The 3D is very impressive with some tremendous depth from simple camera angles looking from an above ceiling view onto a room. Too some very fun 3D pop scenes like the darts from a dart gun being fired to baby drool dropping into your eyes. The audio served the movie well, but seemed to lack something to elevate the action. Would of had some fun Atmos scenes if that was included with the bluray (only on the UHD disc) So fun for adults and especially for kids.


----------



## film113

SAW 3D Strong depth throughout and, of course, the requisite innards flung at you. (Would be a disappointment otherwise!) But I was more impressed by the PQ...stunning detail! I've seen some so-called 4K discs that didn't look as good as this. (AND this was on a friend's LG 3D LCD!!! On an OLED, look out!) Only noticed one or two moments with ringing early on, otherwise it looked pristine. If you haven't watched it in a while, might be time for a re-visit in 3D.


----------



## drummerbill

Watched "Ghost In The Shell" 3d with a sci-fi loving buddy. Very enjoyable, featuring great CGI, a beautiful Ms Johannson, and a decent storyline. Bold colors and not dark 3d presentation, at least on my calibrated 65" Sony. Sound track was very good and had the subwoofers "working out" !
A few pop outs, nice 3d field of vision, not the greatest though. IMHO
I would recommend this for sci-fi lovers !


----------



## rural scribe

*Spy Kids 3D Game Over and The Adventures of Sharkboy and Lavagirl 3-D*

I recently bought and watched some more 3D blurays I bought online, or at pawn shops.

I bought a blu-ray 3D two-pack from an Ebay seller (for $10) the blu-ray 3D versions of "Spy Kids 3D Game Over" and "The Adventures of Sharkboy and Lavagirl 3-D" both directed by Robert Rodriguez ("Spy Kids" series, "Sin City," "Machete" movies and many others).

These Robert Rodriguez films were originally released in theaters as anaglyphic 3D, and these are essentially "home movies" in which the Rodriguez family and friends had a big part in the production. "Sharkboy and Lavagirl" were dreamed up by Robert Rodriguez's children. Both were later converted to blu-ray 3D.

Both films are aimed at children, but "Sharkboy and Lavagirl" even moreso. The "Spy Kids" film has some well-known actors in it, Sylvester Stallone, Salma Hayek and Ricardo Montalban, in addition the the Spy Kids regulars, Antonio Banderas and Carla Gugino.

Both films feature 2D scenes, as well as 3D, with on-screen prompts telling you when to put on your 3D glasses for upcoming 3D scenes. Evidently, this was done to reduce anaglyphic-related 3D fatigue. The 3D is pretty good, with some popouts. These films appear to have been shot, at least partly, in 3D. There are a lot of green screen shots.

These films are O.K. for kids, simple stories with moral lessons about forgiveness. The only reason I bought them was to round out my collection of 3D films directed by Rodriguez, which includes "Sin City: A Dame to Die For."


----------



## rural scribe

*America's Best Aquariums in 3D*

I bought this 3D blu-ray documentary at a pawn shop on sale for $2 because it looked interesting.

The 3D is O.K., but almost the whole film is shot through glass from outside the fish tanks, so there can be no real sense of depth, or pop-out effects. 

The talky, chirpy, corny narration is annoying, but somewhat informative. One of the extra features, however, has most of the same scenes with music, and no narration.

The scene, and it is brief, I liked best was the one of the awesome weedy sea dragons, which are amazing creatures.

Aquariums in this virtual national tour include Georgia Aquarium, Shark Reef in Las Vegas, Sea World San Diego, Tennessee Aquarium and Aquarium of the Pacific.


----------



## inspector

PIRANHA 3D and PIRANHA 3DD 3D and both were a worthy addition to my growing 3D collection. The underwater ballet scene is worth the price of the first movie and Hasselhoffs appearance in the second movie is the same.


Both had very good 3D with plenty of pop-outs...pun intended!!!


Just watched Ant-Man and it was excellent. A great addition to your 3D collection.


----------



## rural scribe

I bought some new titles recently, "Shrek Forever After" (Shrek 4) and "Upside Down." I bought the second title at a pawn shop and the first one from Ebay, where it is being sold at a pretty low price right now (looks like someone broke up sets of films and is selling a lot of these disk 4 movies).

I like all the Shrek films except for Shrek 3. Shrek Forever After has a story very similar to "It's a Wonderful Life" where Shrek gets to see what the world was like if he had not been born. Solid story, good characters. Standard cartoon 3D effects.

"Upside Down" is a poetic love story told against a backdrop of fantasy posing as science fiction. It is an allegorical tale of two lovers fighting not only the traditions and laws of society, but the very laws of the universe in order to be together.

The 3D effect is not pronounced, but the story stands on its own merits. The art design is also very good.


----------



## tomtastic

rural scribe said:


> I bought some new titles recently, "Shrek Forever After" (Shrek 4) and "Upside Down." I bought the second title at a pawn shop and the first one from Ebay, where it is being sold at a pretty low price right now (looks like someone broke up sets of films and is selling a lot of these disk 4 movies).
> 
> I like all the Shrek films except for Shrek 3. Shrek Forever After has a story very similar to "It's a Wonderful Life" where Shrek gets to see what the world was like if he had not been born. Solid story, good characters. Standard cartoon 3D effects.


I found the Shrek 4 disc set in 3D locally here with all 4 films. It is a promotional item indicated on the cover. Think I paid 20.00 for it.


----------



## invadergir

*WONDER WOMAN 3.5/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 4/5
AQ: 4/5*

Watched my copy tonight and still enjoyed the film but it is a bit slow for an action/comic book movie. Origin stories tend to do that but the action was great and so was the sound when it finally happens. Sure we don't get the Atmos track but the movie didn't even really have much of atmospheric sound during the character driven moments. Seemed a bit front heavy to me, but again things become very active and engaging during the big battle scenes and the sub has some nice booming moments. Still I was a bit let down by the track and just wish they made it a bit livelier during the the quieter moments. It ain't a bad 3D disc though with some occasional pop out moments from debris and bullets flying at you. It also brought a nice depth to the landscape and battlefields. I was a bit worried because I had some bad moments of crosstalk in a few scenes with my theatrical viewings and witness nothing whatsoever with the disc *phew* Overall this is probably DC's best film in the new universe they are creating and hopefully this is a trend upwards for them.


----------



## rural scribe

tomtastic said:


> I found the Shrek 4 disc set in 3D locally here with all 4 films. It is a promotional item indicated on the cover. Think I paid 20.00 for it.


I've seen those 4 disk sets on sale on ebay, too. I put in a bid on one, but got outbid by 50 cents at the last second. I think it went for $10.51, but that set was missing the fourth disk, which I already had, so it would have rounded out my set of 3D Shrek movies.

According to the advertisement on ebay, the set originally came with three Shrek movies, but you could get the fourth one with a coupon included in the set, or some such deal.


----------



## rural scribe

Desmond7 said:


> Where did you buy it from? It's 50 dollars on amazon.


I just checked on Ebay, where this title is selling for $34 and up. Cheaper than Amazon, but not inexpensive compared to domestic disks.


----------



## Daytraders

Shrek 3d sets were going for over 100 when first given away on release, remember selling my free copy of Avator for over 100 as well, even the megamind free version was selling for alot.


----------



## RoadLizard

invadergir said:


> *WONDER WOMAN 3.5/5
> PQ: 4.5/5
> 3D: 4/5
> AQ: 4/5*
> 
> Watched my copy tonight and still enjoyed the film but it is a bit slow for an action/comic book movie. Origin stories tend to do that but the action was great and so was the sound when it finally happens. Sure we don't get the Atmos track but the movie didn't even really have much of atmospheric sound during the character driven moments. Seemed a bit front heavy to me, but again things become very active and engaging during the big battle scenes and the sub has some nice booming moments. Still I was a bit let down by the track and just wish they made it a bit livelier during the the quieter moments. It ain't a bad 3D disc though with some occasional pop out moments from debris and bullets flying at you. It also brought a nice depth to the landscape and battlefields. I was a bit worried because I had some bad moments of crosstalk in a few scenes with my theatrical viewings and witness nothing whatsoever with the disc *phew* Overall this is probably DC's best film in the new universe they are creating and hopefully this is a trend upwards for them.


I thoroughly enjoyed WW and am glad it turned out so well. The 3D presentation was solid if unspectacular. Decent depth but certainly not pushing the envelope as they say. Still glad I opted for the 3D version oevr the 4K version for now anyways. The PQ was still very detailed and lush. No problems with dark scenes or whatever. My OLED 3D performance as always was basically perfect. Yawn. 

Its a great film and a perfect start for what will hopefully be a franchise as good as the Nolan Batman films although those are hard to match up to!


----------



## 3DBob

Wonder Woman was great on my 160" screen! I was amazed at the period sets. They really made the movie--had the feel of a historical event seen in real time. The 3D had lots of depth for me, and obvious it was intended for 3D based on the popouts and slow-mo action scenes. The storyline was as usual--leave your science and beliefs at the door, and then enjoy it for what it is. But, I'd say better than most Marvel pics. I see why it did so well worldwide. Gal Gadot has lots of heart and that plays well with Chris Pine's character.


----------



## tomtastic

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2.

Wow! This was about the best 3D experience in along time. Lot's of pop out 3D use and it worked well. I like when they open the frame to 1.85 which is better for 3D, just wish the whole movie was done in taller AR and not just select parts.


----------



## 3DBob

*Transformers: The Last Knight

*I watched the bluray 3D last night. It was done in native Imax 3D showing two constantly changing formats on a 16:9 screen. Appeared to be 2.39:1 to 1.90:1 to show more of the action. That said, the 3D was pristine and 4K like, with a few pop outs--more, I wanted more!

I had very mixed feelings about this movie. First, it was 155 minutes long and overly complex. Not a movie plot that a young person could grasp easily--and I had problems keeping up with it most of the time--and I'm old . The transformers are overly complex and most did not transform, only a few--and as usual, where did all that metal go when transforming?? I won't discuss much more or the plot as that would be a spoiler. Action, action and more action. I've done CGI back in the day and managed a team that did it for commercial purposes many years ago and can't imagine what it took to do some the scenes, they are technically perfect with detail that had to take weeks and months to figure out. That said, there is way too much of it. At times the action gets lost in the story, or the story gets lost in the action. This movie probably represents the ultimate in where CGI is. If so, then I think the first next Avatar releases are going to disappoint as some were done years ago, but not released, and the CGI has far surpassed what could be done just a few years ago. But, maybe that's why Cameron hasn't released them as he constantly tries to keep up with new CGI tech. Sorry, I digress . The audio is good without being overwhelming. Some will say it's not loud or heavy enough bass, or not--I don't turn up the volume as I used to, so not sure.

My overall impression left with, is that it's a kid's movie run amuck with overly complex CGI action for adults to enjoy. The acting is okay, but the closeups of the actors are sometimes too close and leave out the action. It made me feel like the closeups were spliced in rather than part of the action--which they obviously were, but the editor did not do a good job of phasing in and out. As for characterization, kids are going to love the new "star wars" little robot character and the C3PO ripoff, and they add more to the movie than the humans do. Anthony Hopkins steals the show with his acting as usual. I hate movies that I have to watch more than once to understand, but this is one of them. It left me in awe (the CGI tech ), confused(storyline), and over-stimulated with too much eye candy (all the complex action--just way to much for one movie).

I can understand why it got confusing ratings at the box office. There is a trailer at the end that premises more movies to come. I think the franchise has milked this way beyond what is possible, though...


----------



## invadergir

*SPIDER-MAN: HOMECOMING 3D 4/5
PQ: 4.5/5
3D: 4.25/5
AQ: 5/5**

This is my first viewing since opening night in theatres and have pretty much the same impression as the first viewing. Strong performances from our main leads and with agreat supporting side characters to boot that seem like they belong in the high school environment. The middle drags a little but the third act is, well, amazing to spectacular. I found the video overall good but the 3D I still wish they could push a little more than just the depth which at times works really well for the film. As upset as I am not to see the 4K *Atmos track included with the 3D presentation, the DTS-HDMA track still delivers (with Neural:X applied as well) Clear and strong vocals from the centre and some wonderful sound separation throuout with s9me very impressive bass action too. Hope to finally get my JVC setup with the proper gamma curves and BT2020 profile loaded for a UHD comparison real soon (being a pain in the ass to update) Oh well, at least we have Spidey in the Marvel universe


----------



## 3DBob

*Spider-Man: Homecoming

*Overall, good 3D, some depth issues because of pasting in of Spider-Man cgi to some of the real structures (my guess), but nothing too distracting. Really, a sophomoric view of high school and way too repetitive hammering home the innocence of the characters. Kids from 5 to 15 will love it, beyond that it's a kick for 3D, but not as an adult movie as some of the previous versions. If you love 3D, and/or you have kids or grandkids, then this is worth a view as a family movie, but be prepared to have your mind bathed in soap suds, . Sound is good with nice surround. Michael Keaton adds the adult touch and carries the show I think.


----------



## 3DBob

*War for the Planet of the Apes

*

The best of the franchise. Good 3D. For a conversion, it's very well done with lots of depth. The motion capture is excellent, and the Apes look very real and natural. The storyline starts slow, but ends up explained, and you start rooting for the Apes vs. humans. The political overtones of how we treat animals are there as in the other two movies, but this has a twist that ends up exploring the importance of what it means to be sentient vs. an animal ending in an Apocalypse Now like ending--and Woody Harrelson at his weirdly best. Enough said. The audio has some good moments, especially the last 15 minutes. The whole basement shook. I also found some snooze-able moments waiting for action and clarity about midway through, but overall a decent movie.


----------



## invadergir

*AVATAR 3/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4.5/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

Well it only took me 8 years and buying the movie 3 times on blu-ray but I have finally seen the movie. I remember when I worked as a projectionist at my theater when this opened and we only had the one 3D theater and stayed in that theater for well over 2 months and constantly sold out. So I never saw it then, bought the blu-ray but kept putting it off, bought extended cut but shortly afterwards got my first 3D projector. Well 3 years after that, another new 3d projector purchased and here we are. So what did I think? It was ok but have seen the story done so many times before. Yes the 3D was good but noticed a few problems here and there with some of the background images looking odd/shimmering out of focus into some crosstalk. Some of the new 3D films have just gotten that much better with the 3D quality (Fantastic Beasts being a prime example) The audio was good but was maybe In need of a little more umph to some scenes. (Also an Atmos track now would of made this track amazing) So maybe the magic has worn off of the 3D anticipated watch for me or it simply because it was the same ol’ story with a shiny new coat of paint on it. Also, I still think District 9 was the better looking movie of the 2 that year


----------



## rural scribe

*Crouching Tiger sequel and Immortals*

I bought a 3D blu-ray copy of Immortals on ebay. Big mistake. I thought I had not seen it before, but I had, and had suppressed the memory for good reason.

This is a cringe-worthy bad movie, and the 3D isn't all that good, either. 

I also saw the Netlfix movie "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: The Sword of Destiny" in 3D for the first time recently (a rental). It is a sequel, loosely based on the original film, starring Michelle Yeoh (reprising her role as Yu Shu Lien) and martial arts film star Donnie Yen.

This film has lots of good kung fu action, but the story doesn't always make sense. The story is based on the book, "Iron Knight, Silver Vase" which is the final book of the Crane-Iron Series.

I thought the 3D (converted from 2D according to Wikipedia) was all right, but not great. The cinematography was strange, to say the least. Many scenes looked hazy, like they were shot during bad air pollution days. Strangely, the film wasn't all shot in China. Much of it was filmed in Auckland, New Zealand.

It was reportedly filmed in English and dubbed into Mandarin (according to Wikipedia) which is also strange. If that was the case, you'd think there would be an English soundtrack, but no, just Cantonese and Mandarin. For some reason, Cantonese, which sounds harsh and rigid, is the default soundtrack, but the Mandarin one sounds better to my ears, more melodic and smooth.

I suspect an English soundtrack would have been included if this disk was really marketed in the U.S., and if 3D were popular here. It has both the 3D and 2D versions on the same disk. This disk is one of those imports that is unreasonably expensive to buy. Such is life these days.

Of course it suffers by comparison to the original film, but so do a lot of sequels. The story is confusing, but that is also common to many other kung fu movies.

Overall, I'd say the IMDB rating of C+ is about right.


----------



## 3DBob

*The Mummy -- 2017 *-- Region B

I received this from Amazon.uk yesterday and decided to watch last night. Of course, you have to leave your mind and science at the door, but I was pleasantly surprised by it. I thought the 3D was very good for a conversion. The historic storyline references were well thought out and explained along the way. The acting, well, not as bad as I thought it would be. I've never been a fan of the Mummy movies, but this one was entertaining because of the sets and well-done cgi. The audio was great, had the right amount of oomph at the right moments.

Not a kids movie, way too dark, mysterious, more alien-like. Would be a good Halloween movie, though, for adults. Speaking of dark, the movie is not well lit most of the time, so for us 3D projector people who demand brightness, this might be too dark for you. I had it on bright mode and some of the scenes were barely watchable, and I rarely have problems with brightness as others do.

Interesting ending, leads you to believe this is going to be a franchise for more movies as Tom Cruise's character takes on a new role--spoiler--won't say anymore, but I think they decided to not follow through based on the ratings.

Added thoughts. I just read a few reviews and a synopsis of everything wrong with the movie. And yes, there is a pile of science doo-doo in it and Tom Cruise is probably miscast, but I'm looking at it from a 3D movie perspective. And from that perspective, it's okay, and I liked it. I suggest you don't read reviews before seeing it if you haven't seen it before. Because, as always, someone else's ugly can make you see ugly too, and I will guarantee after reading some of the reviews, you will spend your time looking for all the goofs and poor acting rather than enjoying the movie...Just some after thoughts.


----------



## tomtastic

War For the Planet of Apes.

Uhh, worst of the franchise so far. I started over with the first two and of course watched the second in 3D. I found this latest addition a let down with plot mostly. So there aren't any respectable humans left, huh? Not very likely. Seemed overly long without much point and camp scenes at end, just wanted it to be over at that point, appeared to be shot in studio backlot.

The 3D? Didn't see much depth going on, no wow moments that I recall. The second film was like that too but it seemed like it had better depth.


----------



## RoadLizard

I bought Jerusalem in 3D just for the heckuvit and watched it the other night. Superb 3D and a decent documentary. Just 43 minutes long but has some reference-looking scenes. Great depth and excellent image quality throughout. Well worth my $12 bucks for sure!


----------



## invadergir

*DESPICABLE ME 3 (UK) 2.5/5
PQ: 5/5
AQ:4.25/5
3D: 4/5* 

I loved the first movie, and the 2nd movie has grown on me too. Maybe this will eventually grow on me and maybe I wasn’t in the right mind set for watching it either (battling a bug) It still has its charm, they dialed back on the minions compare to the 2nd and gave the girls a little more attention. I liked the cheesiness of our bad guy and his unique 80’s flare but I thought the Dru storyline was a bit meh. The picture quality was great but like some have said it is in a way the weaker 3D presentations of the 4, but maybe because it lacks the fun 3D pop that we got from the previous iterations. I also had a weird moments in chapter 13 or 14 my screen lost the 3D sync and went mostly all black but bright colour highlights of characters. Probably my PS4, Marantz 7010 of JVC proj causing that, because I switched inputs quickly on the receiver dial and everything reverted back to normal. The DTS:X track was good but maybe I expected more overhead elements. Still some solid bass action with surround elements present, but again I was expecting more I guess.

Also kudos to them finding another little girl that sounded very close to our original Agnus. They didn’t even try with young Flint for the Cloudy Chance of Meatballs sequel but they did here damnit.


----------



## rural scribe

*epic*

I bought a 3D bluray copy of "Epic", by Blue Sky Studios, on Ebay recently. I had seen it before (but not in 3D) so I knew I would like it.

The 3D is really good. Lots of depth. The story is quite good. It was written by William Joyce and others based on his book "The Leaf Men and the Brave Good Bugs".

It is a story about a young woman who gets caught up in a battle between good and evil in a tiny, secret forest world, and her strained relationship with her geeky, non-conformist father.

My wife and I watched it the other night. I considered it a small victory that she liked it better than "Wonder Woman," which we also watched recently.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

xplorar said:


> Watched 'Dial M for Murder 3D (1954)'. Weak and unnecessary 3D! Some scenes were laughingly bad in 3D where 2D 'rear projection' backgrounds became obvious.
> 3D added almost nothing to movie in my opinion (The movie itself is great by the way!).
> This 3D experience was rather surprising and disappointing because I had always heard good things about it in reviews. Unfortunately, as it turned out - the emperor had no clothes!


Dial M for Murder is an excellent Hitchcock drama. It has a plot and tells a coherent story. There are no computer generated images. It is not a bloody mess filled with explosions. And I think the 1954 3D adds to the movie.


----------



## invadergir

*CARS 3 (Zavvi UK 3D Steelbook) 3/5 
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4.25/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

Well I kept hearing about this having a surprising turn near the end of the film, but I saw it coming miles away. I will say it ain’t a normal Cars film for the kids. It really held a more mature tone, with the occasional laugh to break up those moments. It also isn’t my favourite Pixar series and bought the 3d steelbook to complete my series of Cars steelbooks themselves. As for the disc it is one STUNNING looking disc, especially when they venture into the forests/mountains. The 3D I think was one of Pixar’s better offerings with great sense of depth/separation of objects. No pop-outs but the presentation I think held strong and was accompanied by a pretty supportive 7.1 DTS-HDMA track but wonder what the Atmos track on the 4K would of sound like with this. So yeah for the kids and for adults wanting a Creed like story, minus the boxing, will like it too


----------



## kis3dhc

3DBob said:


> *The Mummy -- 2017 *-- Region B
> 
> I received this from Amazon.uk yesterday and decided to watch last night. Of course, you have to leave your mind and science at the door, but I was pleasantly surprised by it. I thought the 3D was very good for a conversion. The historic storyline references were well thought out and explained along the way. The acting, well, not as bad as I thought it would be. I've never been a fan of the Mummy movies, but this one was entertaining because of the sets and well-done cgi. The audio was great, had the right amount of oomph at the right moments.
> 
> Not a kids movie, way too dark, mysterious, more alien-like. Would be a good Halloween movie, though, for adults. Speaking of dark, the movie is not well lit most of the time, so for us 3D projector people who demand brightness, this might be too dark for you. I had it on bright mode and some of the scenes were barely watchable, and I rarely have problems with brightness as others do.
> 
> Interesting ending, leads you to believe this is going to be a franchise for more movies as Tom Cruise's character takes on a new role--spoiler--won't say anymore, but I think they decided to not follow through based on the ratings.
> 
> Added thoughts. I just read a few reviews and a synopsis of everything wrong with the movie. And yes, there is a pile of science doo-doo in it and Tom Cruise is probably miscast, but I'm looking at it from a 3D movie perspective. And from that perspective, it's okay, and I liked it. I suggest you don't read reviews before seeing it if you haven't seen it before. Because, as always, someone else's ugly can make you see ugly too, and I will guarantee after reading some of the reviews, you will spend your time looking for all the goofs and poor acting rather than enjoying the movie...Just some after thoughts.


Bob, after I read your comment and I went to order The Mummy and Resident Evil: The Final Chapter and Car3 3D together as they all available at the Amz. UK. They arrived on Thanksgivings Day and five days earlier than the delivery day the Amz. posted.
So I had a double features on the zombie film yesterday.

The Mummy that I received is Region free not as you stated as Region B as I dont't have to decode it at all. Please confirm your disc.
The 3D did make this movie fun to watch, the depth is appreciable and no noticeable ghosting, only the Atmos track is a bit lame for the bass by comparing to other recent released feature films.

Resident Evil : The Final Chapter 3D-------Region Free
Surprise, most on line reviews are for the 2D only and this 3D likes your comment the critic didn`t give a fair comparison. 
Though the movie is a bit dark , the 3D depth and presentation is top notch, the continue action plus the deep bass Dts. 7.1 sound track makes this zombie film worth to replay numerous time. 
This movie is more immersive than The Mummy in every way, imo.
I highly recommend this to 3D fans.


----------



## justalex

3DBob said:


> *Spider-Man: Homecoming
> 
> *Overall, good 3D, some depth issues because of pasting in of Spider-Man cgi to some of the real structures (my guess), but nothing too distracting. Really, a sophomoric view of high school and way too repetitive hammering home the innocence of the characters. Kids from 5 to 15 will love it, beyond that it's a kick for 3D, but not as an adult movie as some of the previous versions. If you love 3D, and/or you have kids or grandkids, then this is worth a view as a family movie, but be prepared to have your mind bathed in soap suds, . Sound is good with nice surround. Michael Keaton adds the adult touch and carries the show I think.


We watched it tomorrow with my kid, he loved it so much. I agree with your review - it is too much soap there. But good for kids.


----------



## invadergir

*PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: SALAZAR’S REVENGE (UK)3.5/5
PQ: 5/5
AQ: 5/5
3D: 4.75/5*

Not a bad return for Capt. Jack Sparrow and crew. The story was a huge improvement from their last outting and liked the return to the more mythical ghosts of the sea. The CGI design for Salazar and crew were unbelievable and loved the constant look of the character as if he were drowning on deck. Still they needed to tighten up a few elements in the escapes that our characters needed to get out of. Other than that it was a closer return to the first movie with fun moments of sea action and action scenes like they were from a stage show at Disney. The picture quality was stunning and reference worthy through and through. I would also say the same for the 7.1 DTS-HDMA track (although the 4K Atmos track would of been nice to of heard as well) with consistent thunderous sub action of the rocking/creaking seas, to the blasts of cannonball battles. Thankfully my import was worth it too for the 3D elements with great separation/depth, along with the occasional pop out here and there too. Even though it is touted as the final movie in the series, the credit stinger leaves plenty of room for a sequel. Which I would be game for and would like to see our 2 directors return to direct if possible.


----------



## deano86

Interesting.... why is the title so different from the U.S. version (Dead Men Tell No Tales), I wonder?


----------



## Postmoderndesign

The Martian blu ray 3D is a significant upgrade over the blu-ray version and it is lately less expensive than when released.


----------



## tomtastic

Star Wars Ep. 7.

Finally got around to viewing this in 3D, first time in 2D and I'd seen Rogue One in 3D which looked ok to me.

So overall, I think the 3D is about the same as Rogue One, however there are several uses of popout in Ep. 7 including the Star Destroyer early on sticking out of my 140" screen. Wow! Back off! You're in my face, lol. A light saber or two poked me in the eye as well. Have to say the pop out use is good here and not used in Rogue One at all that I recall, which is unfortunate, maybe that's why there were complaints on that movie. Overall, though the 3D is about the same as Rogue One, just average depth most of time but with a few pop out scenes. They didn't overdo it though.

Sigh, just wish the other movies would get a Blu ray 3D release.


----------



## kis3dhc

It's almost that Time of the Year----🎄
Pick this heart warming cartoon movie for last Sunday night with a close relative.
It's sort of flash back in the younger day that we used to fight for the weekend newspaper comic section to find and read what's Charlie Brown goofing around that day.:laugh:
This is a good scripted cartoon with all familiar characters and the 3D really make them look adorable, like this front cover.
Picture quality is outstanding and spacious in dimensional presentation also Audio Dts-HD 7.1 makes it quite fun to watch.
Highly recommended to own it.

Merry Christmas !


----------



## tomtastic

The Mummy (2017)









Movie itself: an all-time low for The Mummy franchise. So this is the first of the new Dark Universe films, following the trend of Marvel and DC, they're cashing in on their back-catalog of characters and throwing them into a combined universe for the movie screen. And that seems to be the main problem with this movie. The Mummy (1999) was all about chases and campy fun but now they've turned it into a serious and comic-book type movie with cross-over characters. (And BTW, I couldn't be more completely done with comic book movies right now, this movie was an utter disappointment as that's what they turned this into.) The characters were awful, Tom Cruise completely misused other than adding a big name to the credits.

The 3D: yeah, like most conversions, it's there and it's decent. I did notice some pop out effects but they're not overwhelming or overused. Some dark scenes at times which made it a little harder to view on 140" projector screen but it didn't consume the whole movie. Overall, worth viewing in 3D, but now I just want to revisit The Mummy (1999) which is a much better Mummy movie.


----------



## Murbella7

I am surprised at the lack of comment about Avatar. It is amazing, one of the best.
Also, Gravity. I have watched this about 6 times already, just for the sound and the 3D. Regardless of how many times I watch it, I also shake a bit in disbelief at the terrible science and the lies that have been told about how true the science is, but still love it as a story. I also am impressed continually by the clarity and beautiful colour rendering.

Out of a library of around 300, here are my favourites (and I have probably left out a few).

Alice in Wonderland
Avatar (biggest favourite)
Brave
Dredd
Edge of Tomorrow
Gravity
Hubble - IMAX
I Robot
Jupiter Ascending - great fun
Life of Pi
Mad Max Fury Road
Man of Steel
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
Sin City: A Dame to Kill For
Space Station - IMAX
Star Trek Into Darkness
Star Trek Beyond
The Walk
Tron Legacy
Upsidedown


----------



## Murbella7

3DBob said:


> *The Mummy -- 2017 *-- Region B
> 
> I received this from Amazon.uk yesterday and decided to watch last night. Of course, you have to leave your mind and science at the door, but I was pleasantly surprised by it. I thought the 3D was very good for a conversion. The historic storyline references were well thought out and explained along the way. The acting, well, not as bad as I thought it would be. I've never been a fan of the Mummy movies, but this one was entertaining because of the sets and well-done cgi. The audio was great, had the right amount of oomph at the right moments.
> 
> Not a kids movie, way too dark, mysterious, more alien-like. Would be a good Halloween movie, though, for adults. Speaking of dark, the movie is not well lit most of the time, so for us 3D projector people who demand brightness, this might be too dark for you. I had it on bright mode and some of the scenes were barely watchable, and I rarely have problems with brightness as others do.
> 
> Interesting ending, leads you to believe this is going to be a franchise for more movies as Tom Cruise's character takes on a new role--spoiler--won't say anymore, but I think they decided to not follow through based on the ratings.
> 
> Added thoughts. I just read a few reviews and a synopsis of everything wrong with the movie. And yes, there is a pile of science doo-doo in it and Tom Cruise is probably miscast, but I'm looking at it from a 3D movie perspective. And from that perspective, it's okay, and I liked it. I suggest you don't read reviews before seeing it if you haven't seen it before. Because, as always, someone else's ugly can make you see ugly too, and I will guarantee after reading some of the reviews, you will spend your time looking for all the goofs and poor acting rather than enjoying the movie...Just some after thoughts.


I had watched a 2D version of Tom Cruise The Mummy and hated it. One of the worst movies I have seen. Yet, I might be tempted to get the 3D version, if I can for about $5.


----------



## drummerbill

kis3dhc said:


> It's almost that Time of the Year----🎄
> Pick this heart warming cartoon movie for last Sunday night with a close relative.
> It's sort of flash back in the younger day that we used to fight for the weekend newspaper comic section to find and read what's Charlie Brown goofing around that day.:laugh:
> This is a good scripted cartoon with all familiar characters and the 3D really make them look adorable, like this front cover.
> Picture quality is outstanding and spacious in dimensional presentation also Audio Dts-HD 7.1 makes it quite fun to watch.
> Highly recommended to own it.
> 
> Merry Christmas !


 My family loved this 3d feature ! Best Buy had it on sale for $10 a few weeks ago along with Avatar and a few others !


----------



## rekbones

Just again watched "A Very Harold & Kumar 3D Christmas" the best native non animated 3D movie in my collection. Filmed with 3D as a priority and full of out of the screen 3D gimmicks. Definitely adults only.


----------



## invadergir

*THE LEGO NINJAGO MOVIE 3/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4.5/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

It was an ok movie, with a few good laugh here and there. It wasn’t anything special or amazing but it was just entertaining enough. Loved what the “ultimate weapon” in the wrong hands brought forth. Probably the most entertaining moment of the movie and the shooting of the sharks “Yum!Yum!Yum!Yum!” PQ is a given for being pretty much perfect being a computer generated movie. The DTS-HDMA track was pretty good with some impressive panning and sub action. Too bad WB once again opts to leave the Atmos track with the 2D discs and. It with the 3D disc. The overall 3D presentation was impressive but this is pretty much all due to the depth perception given. Although we do get a cool moment when we discover our elemental powers and have them breaking the frame of the picture. So rental overall but kids should get some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## 3DBob

*Terminator 2 3D
*

I left a small review in the Terminator 2 3D thread as well. I received a bluray recently from Amazon.uk in region B. 3D was excellent, although, I wish they had opened the 35mm mask to 16:9 like they did with Titanic. Some popouts with gun barrels were good. Did the 3D help the story--hmmm, not sure. Because of all the improvements in cgi over the years, I found the movie to be okay, but certainly not as exciting as back when I first saw it in 1991--then the special effects were to die for. Sound was good with heavy rumble now and then. The storyline does hold up and Arnold as the Terminator is still relevant. Robert Patrick's "fluid mercury" character is cool in 3D, and they did a great job with it, I thought. Good scene depth. I could see they had enhanced a lot of the closeups for clean digital and color detail, while some of the long-depth scenes were not as sharp and more like movie film back in the day. That said, most of the movie film "grain" was not apparent. Cameron said he would convert Aliens next if T2 did well. Let's hope the overseas crowd did make a good impact on sales, as the US crowd was disappointing from what I read. Plus, the movie did not get any advertising in the Detroit metro area where I live and was limited to only some theaters. For those younger viewers who didn't see Terminator 1, the storyline might be confusing. I suggest if you are going to watch this with someone who has not seen T1, then watch that first in 2D.


----------



## rural scribe

*shrek collection*

I finally got around to watching the first Shrek movie in 3D last week.

I bought one of those promotional packs on Ebay with the first three Shrek movies, plus a coupon for the fourth, all in 3D bluray.

It is a good story and the 3D is O.K., but no English subtitles. There are multiple subtitle and audio tracks in different languages. It does have an English soundtrack, of course, but I like to have English subtitles as well.


----------



## 3DBob

*Valerian and the City of Thousand Planets

*
First, the 3D is excellent with lots of depth. The cgi better than most, and the number of alien creatures is impressive. It's really a love story between two high-school aged kids--well, it's hard to tell what age, but they seemed young for their parts. And Rihanna--well, they paid good money for her, so way overdeveloped her character, enough said.

I had the feeling at times that with a few changes in characters and timeline, this could have been simply another Star Wars movie. The made up world views of other planets and lifeforms were sometimes cheesy, but actually well done. Sort of a Willy Wonka's World meets Star Wars and Avatar-like clones. I don't think that's a spoiler statement...you'll see.

The sound was good with lots of bass rumble, and sometimes voices and sounds would come out in Dolby space at weird times--might be my older receiver not handling it correctly.

The detail in some of the scenes was amazing along with aliens and lots of action. Some action was cheeky, some mildly funny and some serious. The dialogue repartee between the lead characters was okay, but at times seemed a little low-brow. Then again, I'm old .

I actually didn't get bored with it as the visuals were lush.

Not sure how to rate it. Probably a 3 out of 5 for content and sound, and 4 out of 5 for 3D. Oh, and this was a Region B disc from Amazon.uk.


----------



## 3DBob

*Blade Runner 2049 3D
*

Got this from Best Buy. First, if you haven't done it already, rent and watch Blade Runner Final Cut 2007 version. It was necessary for me to understand the ending of this current release. Though, I have to admit, I had to force myself to watch it until the end, as it was not a pleasant movie to watch given the constant rain, dark scenes and lack of 3D.

If you saw the original Blade Runner and thought it was a jumbled mess of special effects, well this isn't much different. At least the constant rain has stopped, and they use more snow this time...lol. This is a dark and "foggy" dystopian-world film with a grey color palette, so you will need a bright projector to enjoy it in 3D. First thing I noticed was the 3D separation was low--ie. infinity objects were only about an inch apart--it's best for them to be about 2.5 inches apart. So I changed the separation to max in my Sony bluray player. That looked better to me.

The 3D was good with good depth now and then. Sound also played a roll in the movie, but sometimes I couldn't figure out if the sounds were orchestral background "music" or supposed to eminate from the objects in the scene. The storyline will be confusing to most people, and some of the characters and scenes were over-produced and unnessessary to the storyline--I thought. I've seen this same thing in lot of cgi movies lately--Transformers comes to mind. If you are a cult watcher, then probably the more the better.

Is it worth having in your 3D collection? Hmm, I'm not sure. If I watch it again, it's only to try to understand some plot development. Other than that, I felt like it was a half-hour too long.

On a scale of 1-5, I'd give the movie a 3.5 for storyline development, and maybe a 4 for cgi work and sound. 3D was 3 to 4. The 3D kept me watching. If it were just a 2D movie, I'm not sure my interest would have held to the end without dozing off a few times.


----------



## deano86

Ya, 3D was disappointing to me also.... 2D version of BR 2049 is much preferred and easier to watch .... and this is coming from someone who loves 3D! And it should be noted that this is another title in which the Atmos soundtrack is left off for the 3D version. Although, I am able to ....and did remux the Atmos soundtrack onto the 3D version, for playback on my Mede8er, but it still wasn't enough for me to prefer it. With that being said, the Atmos soundtrack on the 2D version rocks and I enjoyed the movie very much!


----------



## invadergir

*WAR FOR THE PLANET OF THE APES 3.5/5
AQ: 4.5/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4/5*

Well overall I enjoyed this film and was a nice conclusion to the series, but I also gotta admit that it dragged a tiny bit in the middle too. If this movie loses the Oscar for Best CGI then they are smoking crack. These have always been stunning the first time I saw them but my gawd what they have done in a few short years is truly remarkable. The picture quality was stunning and wonder how much the 4k would of improved on an already great presentation. Same can be said for the DTS-HDMA track which was great but wonder what discrete effects the Atmos track would of brought to the mix (although the Neaural X did a pretty good job) As for the 3D I thought it was a nice improvement over the last one with better separation and depth added to the feature. Really added a nice texture depth to the Apes from their fur and wrinkles in the faces. Nothing pops out of the screen at the audience but again I appreciated the added atmospheric depth provided.


----------



## rural scribe

Just watched the Glee 3D Concert Movie (2011, native 3D) and was impressed both by the 3D and by the music. I picked this up at a Goodwill thrift store for $1.50.

I fast forwarded through most of the fan documentary sections because they did not interest me.

What impressed me most was the quality of the singing and dance numbers. There are some very talented singers and dancers in this show.

While most of it was of the white bread "Up With People" squeaky clean variety, there was also some butt wiggling, crotch grabbing and cleavage shots as well. It's a mixed bag, both dance and music-wise.

I didn't watch the TV show, so I did not know the performers, but the lone black woman (I think her name is Amber Riley) in the cast could sure belt out a tune, when she got to escape from the back row, and one of the other performers sounded a lot like Barbra Streisand. I think her name is Lea Michele, singing "Don't Rain on My Parade."

This concert film also includes a number of performances by the late Corey Montieth, who died a couple of years after this film was released.


----------



## rural scribe

I just bought the 3D bluray "Exodus: Gods and Kings" (2014) yesterday at a pawn shop for $5. I had not seen this movie before. 

It was better than I thought it would be for a rehash of "The 10 Commandments", and I guess I'd forgotten it is a Ridley Scott film (dedicated to his late brother, Tony). Scott knows how to direct movies.

The 3D is O.K. for a Stereo D conversion, but the spectacle is not what I was expecting. The movie opts for a less supernatural, more natural approach to the story of Exodus. No pillars of fire, no special effects used in the scene of the writing of the 10 Commandments, etc.

The subdued special effects (except for the climax at the Red Sea crossing) are a little disappointing to me since that is what I liked best about the old 10 Commandments movie.

The acting is solid by Christian Bale and María Valverde, who plays Zipporah. As usual for a Ridley Scott movie there is attention to detail in the production design, sets and costumes.

It is not a bad film, but I am glad I didn't pay more than $5 to see it.


----------



## mttpalmer

The FYE near me is going out of business so I was able to get The Walk for $3 (used) and Doctor Strange (new) for $20. Also picked up Planet Earth II 4K for $12 used.

Can't wait to check out The Walk and Dr. Strange. From what I hear, the 3D on those is outstanding. (although, I'm tempted to sell Dr. S since it is currently $76 on Amazon. Crazy.).


----------



## Kai Winters

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug
Burlesque
both in BD


----------



## drummerbill

Friday night 3d movie hilights at my casa over the last few weeks:

1. In the Heart of the Sea {Ron Howard directed} Moby Dick 3d . Three generations of my family enjoyed this, gandpa stayed awake for the entire movie. Nice 3d, decent soundtrack. Plot more interesting than the last few movies which dragged on and on.

2. Blade Runner 2049. 3d depth not that impressive, but soundtrack rattled the rafters in a few spots ! A lot of discussion between family members on the ending sequence. 

3. Predator 3D. Scored this with a dozen others for US $9.99 @ BB. Wife and I watched it for the first time after decades of viewing it in 2d. Fun view, Arnold classic feature ! Decent conversion. IMHO

4. Edge of Tomorrow 3d. Interesting Sci- Fi , future war type movie. Watched this with three of my war vet / sci fi loving buddies. Decent 3d conversion, interestingly diffirent plot.

5. Hugo. I watched this by myself and the 3d is amazing, compared to the above features. IMHO Reference 3d quality !!


----------



## tomtastic

rural scribe said:


> I just bought the 3D bluray "Exodus: Gods and Kings" (2014) yesterday at a pawn shop for $5. I had not seen this movie before.
> 
> It was better than I thought it would be for a rehash of "The 10 Commandments", and I guess I'd forgotten it is a Ridley Scott film (dedicated to his late brother, Tony). Scott knows how to direct movies.
> 
> *The 3D is O.K. for a Stereo D conversion*, but the spectacle is not what I was expecting. The movie opts for a less supernatural, more natural approach to the story of Exodus. No pillars of fire, no special effects used in the scene of the writing of the 10 Commandments, etc.
> 
> The subdued special effects (except for the climax at the Red Sea crossing) are a little disappointing to me since that is what I liked best about the old 10 Commandments movie.
> 
> The acting is solid by Christian Bale and María Valverde, who plays Zipporah. As usual for a Ridley Scott movie there is attention to detail in the production design, sets and costumes.
> 
> It is not a bad film, but I am glad I didn't pay more than $5 to see it.


Actually, Scott filmed this one in Native 3D, mostly. There is generally some conversion in most 3D movies with VFX shots involved. I have to say when I first saw the trailer to this, it looked very stunning both the image quality and the 3D. And it was written so that it didn't seem too religious which is fine with me.

https://britishcinematographer.co.uk/dariusz-wolski-exodus-gods-and-kings/


----------



## rural scribe

tomtastic said:


> Actually, Scott filmed this one in Native 3D, mostly. There is generally some conversion in most 3D movies with VFX shots involved. I have to say when I first saw the trailer to this, it looked very stunning both the image quality and the 3D. And it was written so that it didn't seem too religious which is fine with me.
> 
> You are right. My mistake. And yes, this movie de-emphasizes the supernatural and religious aspects of the story.
> 
> The depiction of God as a small boy in this film is unusual, to say the least. Depiction as a young girl would have been even more controversial, and interesting.


----------



## tomtastic

It (2017)

No, it wasn't in 3D, but it _should_ have been in 3D. So many scenes would have benefited from it with added jump scare effect, a major opportunity lost. The projector scene would have been perfect for 3D, well so many scenes would have, that's just one.


----------



## 3DBob

TT3D: Closer to the Edge - Amazon.UK region B

About The Isle of Man (UK) Tourist Trophy--the greatest (and probably most dangerous) motorcycle road race in the world--deaths are expected every year. If you are a motorcycle racing fan then you will like this. If follows a truck mechanic who races--like a documentary. The English is cockney I think (forgive me, you UK guys), so sometimes hard to understand. The 3D is actually better than I expected, since they are probably using smaller cameras. There are cameras on the bikes as well--probably dual gopro 3D. Some of the race scenes as seen from the front of the bikes will make you queasy. I guess I expected a little more thrill. There are crashes and falls, etc. to show how dangerous the race is, but after you've seen some the fast and furious car crash stuff, this looks a little tame-but it is 100% real. The price is right if you want to check it out. I give it a 3 of 5 for 3D, and maybe a 3 of 5 for content. Sound is okay, but more like a TV documentary sound, maybe a 2 of 5. I happened to find it as I was browsing the Amazon.uk site for new 3D blurays, not found in US.


----------



## Actionable Mango

3DBob said:


> TT3D: Closer to the Edge - Amazon.UK region B


Are you sure it is region B? I imported this from Australia and while it is marked region B, it will in fact play in my region A player. So I suspect it is region free.


----------



## 3DBob

Actionable Mango said:


> Are you sure it is region B? I imported this from Australia and while it is marked region B, it will in fact play in my region A player. So I suspect it is region free.


 The bluray I have would not work on region A, did work on B. I always try A first.


----------



## 3DBob

*Geostorm* - Amazon.uk region free

Another disaster movie? Yes and no. A space movie? Yes and no. If you read reviews for this, they are all over the map, basically because of the expectations set up in the movie trailers prescreening. It's not a true disaster movie n the sense that there is a disaster and this is how you live with it. This is more disaster prevention with a lot of pre-disaster warnings.

First let's get to the good stuff. 

Some of the best technical CGI I've seen. The US war room (every movie like this has to have one) was very well done. The space station exterior and interior, some of the best "wow" I've seen.

3D was excellent with lots of depth. One of the better conversions you will see. There were four times, though, during scene changes that the convergence was out of whack and that drove my eyes a little bonkers. But nothing major.

The script was split between action and character development. The action was good, and they pushed the CGI to the limit. Space scenes were great as well. The character development, however, is a bit predictable and sometimes tedious. The script is politically current and there is a clear message, and if you didn't get the message, they have a voice come on screen to tell you again what it is.

Sound was palatable, with lots of rumble. You will want a good woofer that sits on the floor and vibrates. Surround was good, but I didn't find it particularly immersive.

I would say it's probably too intense for kids, so keep that in mind.

I actually liked the movie for the visuals. It was on the level of Gravity, maybe better. It had good contrast and color, better than most.

I give it a 4 out of 5 for 3D conversion. A 3.5 of 5 for content. A 3 of 5 for audio.

This is definitely one for my collection, and a movie I will definitely show to friends if they want to see good 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

I'm still waiting on my Geostorm. I think it's lost in the mail. If it doesn't come in today, I'm sending them an email.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> I'm still waiting on my Geostorm. I think it's lost in the mail. If it doesn't come in today, I'm sending them an email.


 If it is from Amazon.uk, I've had various problems and I've checked tracking. Sometimes the tracking will tell that it is in customs, other times not. I had two that got locked up in customs for 3 weeks and took 6 weeks to get to me. Not sure why. I've received some up to 4 weeks after they have been dispatched, but it is always at least 2 weeks.


----------



## tomtastic

Well, it came in about 30 minutes after I posted. And it was in a box 3" tall by 8" wide by 24" long with some paper stuffing which didn't do much since the movie was in the bottom corner. Might watch this one on the OLED, don't have new pull down screen up yet.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Well, it came in about 30 minutes after I posted. And it was in a box 3" tall by 8" wide by 24" long with some paper stuffing which didn't do much since the movie was in the bottom corner. Might watch this one on the OLED, don't have new pull down screen up yet.


 This demands a big screen for 3D due to the detail in the CGI. I have a 160" mini imax screen and the detail is incredible....just sayin'. It has great contrast, so should look great on the OLED. Sit close....


----------



## tomtastic

It was sad on Mon. Decided to go ahead and take down the 140" screen and frame to get started mounting the OLED screen. Spent quite a few hours building the projector frame couple years ago but it just won't work with the flat screen behind it. Thought about making it swing up and hook on ceiling but it's just too crowded down here. Low ceiling. But I found a motorized 4K audio transparent screen so that solves my problem there. Not quite as big (125") but I don't think I'll notice the difference, it's also going to be about 5 or 6" closer so smaller is probably better. Sitting about 10' away.


----------



## TonyDP

*Gods of Egypt* was on the SyFy channel. The movie was savaged when it was released, in no small part because of the whitewashing of all the characters. In spite of that, I found it entertaining for the spectacle as it felt, in spirit at least, like the classic Ray Harryhausen epics of the 60s and 70s. The acting was also a lot better than I expected it would be. I decided to pick up the 3D BluRay from Amazon on a whim (it was only $15) and I was pleased with the 3D presentation. There isn't much in the way of popouts but the depth is very good and it give a nice sense of depth and scale to the characters and environments. If you're looking for some more content and haven't checked this one out yet, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## invadergir

*THOR: RAGNAROK 3D UK IMPORT 
3D: 4.75/5
PQ: 5/5
AQ: 4.75/5*

Damn you Disney and forcing me to buy from overseas to enjoy my 3D flicks. Probably the best of the 3 Thor flicks they have made with a new fun/funny kinetic energy to it. Plus it doesn’t hurt that they incorporated some of Planet Hulk story into this as well. So I won’t say much else about the plot other than that. The 3D was pretty amazing with it also being the only way to watch the film in its theatrical 2.40:1 scope ratio along with the open formatted IMAX scenes included as well. Wish for maybe a bit more pop out moment soon but overall great depth and openness added to the alien worlds. The PQ was also fantastic with some colour added in that to again this alien battle arena world from the Grandmaster. Audio was overall great as well with tons of surround sound usage that made everything feel very immersive BUT they did whimp out on the subwoofer power. It thuds when it should be a THUMP! Plus like the recent Coco release I had to up my volume at least 10 notches higher then usual to get the sound level I’m use too. Once I found it I never had to lower or increase to keep family happy during their viewing. So an easy recommend from me, and only got better upon my 2nd viewing too


----------



## deano86

invadergir said:


> *THOR: RAGNAROK 3D UK IMPORT
> 3D: 4.75/5
> PQ: 5/5
> AQ: 4.75/5*
> 
> Damn you Disney and forcing me to buy from overseas to enjoy my 3D flicks. Probably the best of the 3 Thor flicks they have made with a new fun/funny kinetic energy to it. Plus it doesn’t hurt that they incorporated some of Planet Hulk story into this as well. So I won’t say much else about the plot other than that. The 3D was pretty amazing with it also being the only way to watch the film in its theatrical 2.40:1 scope ratio along with the open formatted IMAX scenes included as well. Wish for maybe a bit more pop out moment soon but overall great depth and openness added to the alien worlds. The PQ was also fantastic with some colour added in that to again this alien battle arena world from the Grandmaster. Audio was overall great as well with tons of surround sound usage that made everything feel very immersive BUT they did whimp out on the subwoofer power. It thuds when it should be a THUMP! Plus like the recent Coco release I had to up my volume at least 10 notches higher then usual to get the sound level I’m use too. Once I found it I never had to lower or increase to keep family happy during their viewing. So an easy recommend from me, and only got better upon my 2nd viewing too


I totally agree on all points of your review! And Ya.....just like other recent Marvel/Disney bluray releases, the sound is just plain lower than other disc releases from other studios.... once the adjustment is made to the overall volume though, things sound great..... but yet, there is just a bit of the heavy hitting low end that is lacking too... wish I knew why Disney is neutering their disc releases in this regard. What is really weird is that during the opening menu selection part of the disc, the sound really pounds!... nice and loud and dynamic... enough so that I thought "Oh, maybe Disney fixed this?" But, once the movie actually started, the volume needed to be raised like normal. But, otherwise a fantastic addition to my 3D collection, that is for certain!


----------



## TonyDP

I watched the *Justice League 3D* BluRay with my brother today.

In terms of 3D, the presentation is good but not outstanding. There are a few decent popouts (a bullet flies out of the screen when Wonder Woman is fighting the terrorists at the start; Bruce Wayne's Batarang also breaks the plane of the screen in the scene were Barry Allen grabs it as it flies by him; and you have the usual environmental debris which appears to come forward. Depth is OK in static and slow scenes such as Batman prowling the roofs of Gotham at the start but gets quickly tuned out during fast action sequences.

As far as the movie itself, we both actually enjoyed it a lot. It is not as dark as prior DC films and I think the pacing is actually better than a lot of the Marvel ensemble films. All the actors are quite likeable and at two hours including the credits the film doesn't drag or outwear its welcome. If you have any interest in these characters you'll probably get mileage out of this.


----------



## tomtastic

Geostorm. Ran this last weekend. Yeah, it has it's problems. The Burg Khalifa gets hit by a tidal wave and it's leaning over, people freezing instantly, hmmm. Well, you can't judge it by how realistic it is. I will likely see this again and in 3D as it was as good as most I've seen recently. Ended up watching this one on new projector screen as I got it up in time. Took old screen out to make room for both a 65" E6 and projector. Love having both in same theater space.


----------



## rural scribe

gadgtfreek said:


> Goosebumps. 3D was pretty good and the movie was fun.


My wife and I watched this last night, and we both liked it, too.

Neither of us has read any of the Goosbumps books by author R.L. Stine, who is played in the movie by Jack Black (the real R.L. Stine has a cameo in the movie as well).

The only reason I bought this 3D bluray is that it is on sale cheap on ebay (U.K. import, region free, 3D bluray, 2D bluray and digital copy package, $5.43, shipping included).

We weren't expecting much, and we were both pleasantly surprised by this movie. It is a nice addition to my collection.

Viewing on a home theater 3D system with an Optoma 25e projector, RF 3D active shutter glasses, high gain movie screen.


----------



## rural scribe

*The BFG*

Just watched The BFG last night, 3D region B bluray from the UK, bought for $15 at rarewaves store on ebay (price is now a bit cheaper).

I had seen this in the local theater when it was first released theatrically, and was very disappointed when the 3D bluray was not available in the U.S.

This is a Spielberg movie lensed by the great Janusz Kaminski (Saving Private Ryan) with music by John Williams, based on the book of the same name by Roald Dahl.

Good 3D (conversion) and a gentle, kindhearted, well-acted story, with Mark Rylance voicing the giant a year after winning an Academy Award for acting in another Spielberg film, "Bridge of Spies."

The visuals are stunning, especially in the magical scenes where the Big Friendly Giant and Sophie (Ruby Barnhill) hunt for will-o'-the-wisp-like dreams in an upside down place under a pond.

There are some funny scenes when the giant visits a royal palace as a guest of the Queen of England (Penelope Wilton).


----------



## 3DBob

TonyDP said:


> I watched the *Justice League 3D* BluRay with my brother today.
> 
> In terms of 3D, the presentation is good but not outstanding. There are a few decent popouts (a bullet flies out of the screen when Wonder Woman is fighting the terrorists at the start; Bruce Wayne's Batarang also breaks the plane of the screen in the scene were Barry Allen grabs it as it flies by him; and you have the usual environmental debris which appears to come forward. Depth is OK in static and slow scenes such as Batman prowling the roofs of Gotham at the start but gets quickly tuned out during fast action sequences.
> 
> As far as the movie itself, we both actually enjoyed it a lot. It is not as dark as prior DC films and I think the pacing is actually better than a lot of the Marvel ensemble films. All the actors are quite likeable and at two hours including the credits the film doesn't drag or outwear its welcome. If you have any interest in these characters you'll probably get mileage out of this.


*JUSTICE LEAGUE - Amazon.uk region free 3D 16:9 full screen format
*
I saw this last night and mostly agree with Tony. However, I found the 3D better than average for a more natural look and thought it was good throughout the movie. That said, I have a 160" screen, and my Sony player has 3D depth adjustment, so I can get a more immersive setup going. I can see, though, that on the usual living room screen, the beginning would be great, but the rest of the movie action presents average depth. The conversions are getting better and better. As he points out there are many pop outs, which means the director was always thinking about 3D. The characters were given more personality and foils. Some attempts at humor, which were okay and not too cheesy. The side story with Superman seemed a little off step, but made sense in the end. The sound was good with a lot of individual object impact sounds. That with several sudden scene changes (what I call "boo!" scenes), made me jump, giving a real popcorn movie feel. I rate the 3D and sound 4 of 5. Production quality--maybe 4. Fun to watch--4, very few slow spots, except for the Superman backstory.


----------



## saw2814

Just finished watching The Creature from the Black Lagoon. Was blown away by how good the 60 year old 3D movie looked in its rereleased Blu-ray version. 

It Came From Outer Space is going to be the rest of our sci-fi double feature tonight. Hope the 3D Blu-ray version of this classic is as good as the creature is. 

The grandkids usually look at me like I’m insane when I put on an old b&w movie, but tonight they told me the old movie was great.


----------



## 3DBob

saw2814 said:


> Just finished watching The Creature from the Black Lagoon. Was blown away by how good the 60 year old 3D movie looked in its rereleased Blu-ray version.
> 
> It Came From Outer Space is going to be the rest of our sci-fi double feature tonight. Hope the 3D Blu-ray version of this classic is as good as the creature is.
> 
> The grandkids usually look at me like I’m insane when I put on an old b&w movie, but tonight they told me the old movie was great.


 I don't know if you are a fan of all restored 3D, but this website has all the info about the movie and it's restoration: http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/an-in-depth-look-at-creature-from-the-black-lagoon-1. I remember seeing the 2D version back in the late 50s, and I was afraid to swim in lakes for a long time after that. 

You can rent most of the restorations from 3D: https://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/.

The Bubble is one of my favorites. I saw this in 3D when it came out in the 60s. I was blown away by the special effects. Now, watching the movie is a real hoot as the special effects are so cheesy.


----------



## saw2814

It Came From Outer Space was not near as good as The Creature from the Black Lagoon in 3d. The creature was an amazing transfer came from outer space fell far short. Maybe I got a bad disc.


----------



## 3DBob

saw2814 said:


> It Came From Outer Space was not near as good as The Creature from the Black Lagoon in 3d. The creature was an amazing transfer came from outer space fell far short. Maybe I got a bad disc.


I've seen It Came From Outer Space and walked away with the same feeling. Many of the restorations still have 3D misalignment anomalies. Check out House of Wax sometime. That was a good color production. Has some anomalies, such as elongation of faces due to the wide lens separation, but the sets are great.


----------



## saw2814

3DBob said:


> I've seen It Came From Outer Space and walked away with the same feeling. Many of the restorations still have 3D misalignment anomalies. Check out House of Wax sometime. That was a good color production. Has some anomalies, such as elongation of faces due to the wide lens separation, but the sets are great.


Got the old Movie The Maze and I Robot on the way in 3d naturally. Hope The Maze is on the Creatures level of reproduction.


Run into a lot of "out of stock" issues for 3d movies any more. Regretting not buying more 3d movies when I got my first 1080P 3d Samsung TV years ago. The Samsung couldn't come close to what my current Sony z9d can do with a good quality 3d movie. The grandkids and I watch a 3d movie nearly every week now.


One odd thing about It came from Outer Space is at some point during the movie it stops and I get a black screen with the word Intermission dead center for maybe 10 seconds or so then the movie continues on its merry way. Never seen an 80 minute movie with an intermission before. Does anyone else have this on there disc. Thought maybe I got a bootleg disc that could be replaced for a better, if not perfect, copy.


----------



## tomtastic

It Came From Outer Space, I can't remember on the Intermission, if it's on your disc then it's on all of them. I'd say it was there from the original film because they rescanned those for this release so it's an HD release and 3D.

One thing on these film transfers for 3D that I noticed after watching It Came From Outer Space is that the left and right views will move apart and together erratically. Watch the telescope scene after the ship crashes and focus on the telescope which has a bit of pop out. It actually bothers my eyes a little and of course the two views shouldn't do that at least with digitally filmed movies but 3D movies that are filmed this is an issue. I noticed it on other old 3D movies and even a recent 70mm 3D documentary. 

Usually it isn't too bad but if you're watching it on a large screen like 120 plus inches it can be eye jarring. I gather the issue is with the scanning and keeping the frames aligned so they're in alignment which is near impossible with analog film vs digitally where it's not an issue. What they should do is after the film is scanned, they should import them into a 3D editor and pair the two views and realign them with a stereoscopic adjustment tool so they're not moving together or apart. This would unfortunately "cut" some material from the left and right edges at times but it would yield a better dual frame alignment so the left/right frame shifting doesn't occur.


----------



## 3DBob

saw2814 said:


> One odd thing about It came from Outer Space is at some point during the movie it stops and I get a black screen with the word Intermission dead center for maybe 10 seconds or so then the movie continues on its merry way. Never seen an 80 minute movie with an intermission before. Does anyone else have this on there disc. Thought maybe I got a bootleg disc that could be replaced for a better, if not perfect, copy.


 Movies back in the 50s had matinee intermissions so people could go to the lobby and get popcorn etc. Theaters usually had two projectors and the second could be started after the first projector reel ran out to keep the movie going. However, 3D films used two projectors and sometimes long movies needed time to put on the second reel on both projectors.


----------



## tomtastic

3DBob said:


> Movies back in the 50s had matinee intermissions so people could go to the lobby and get popcorn etc. Theaters usually had two projectors and the second could be started after the first projector reel ran out to keep the movie going. However, 3D films used two projectors and sometimes long movies needed time to put on the second reel on both projectors.


Just did some reading on this, I believe all the early 3D movies were dual strip and only allowed up to 60 mins worth of film on one reel so intermissions were mandatory and like Bob said they were using dual projectors for 3D so they couldn't use the normal technique of reel changes with 2 projectors so a break was needed.


----------



## RolandL

3DBob said:


> The Bubble is one of my favorites. I saw this in 3D when it came out in the 60s. I was blown away by the special effects. Now, watching the movie is a real hoot as the special effects are so cheesy.


The 3D Film Archive will be releasing the roadshow version (112 minutes instead of 91) of The Bubble.


----------



## 3DBob

RolandL said:


> The 3D Film Archive will be releasing the roadshow version (112 minutes instead of 91) of The Bubble.


 Ahh, that's good to know since when I first watched the 91 restored version, I knew I'd seen more in the original--it made me wonder if they cut it.


----------



## Jess Sayin

I recently have watched a few UHD and 3D versions of same titles, and my family and I agree, the following are much more engaging in 3D than UHD:

- Blade Runner 2049 (was expecting the highly rated Atmos / UHD combo to excel, but after about 20 minutes in we realized it was ... sorry for the pun, but ... flat. The hologram characters and city lights just didn't pack a viewing punch without the 3D. So we stopped it, removed the UHD disk, and started up where we left off with the 3D and enjoyed.)

- Everest. And the 3D has Atmos! Note: saw the UHD streaming so not a fair comparison.

- Men in Black 3. Especially the 'jump' in time....

- Passengers. Similar experience with Blade Runner 2049. Wife & I really enjoyed this when we first saw it in 3d, then surprised it had poor reviews. We tried the UHD, and within a few minutes, it was like a dramatic element was missing. The dynamics and distances between objects, of living alone adrift in the vastness of the space craft interiors didn't come across in 2D the way it did in 3D. The dramatic and emotional effect of passing alone through quiet, vast empty spaces, long and curved hallways - just don't convey the isolation in the 2D UHD version like it does in the 3D. We switched back to the 3D version and it was enjoyable again. Except the very ending ... (spoiler???) ...


Spoiler



where are the kids?


----------



## Jet-X

Shameless post - I produced a film (2D) but also edited together a 3D bonus disc (720p/60 in MVC) as well. I was surprised to see it listed in the all inclusive 3D Blu-Ray released list on Blu-Ray.com

Details of film here
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/213-p...-sale-good-years-blu-ray-3d.html#post56227616


----------



## tomtastic

Jet-X said:


> Shameless post - I produced a film (2D) but also edited together a 3D bonus disc (720p/60 in MVC) as well. I was surprised to see it listed in the all inclusive 3D Blu-Ray released list on Blu-Ray.com
> 
> Details of film here
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/213-p...-sale-good-years-blu-ray-3d.html#post56227616


Looks interesting, I found your ebay listing, I might have to pick this up. I've got a project I want to put on Blu ray 3D and release too that is if I ever get caught up on other things and have the time.

What camera(s) did you use for 3D? Did you send out for 3D Blu ray mastering? Why not 1080p24? I was going to just use the Power Director burn tool and use 1080p24 and DTS audio only problem is they are not official MVC discs so Blu ray players are fine but they won't rip from DVDfab into 3D. But I guess I could include a digital 3D file too, so many of us like that option.


----------



## Jet-X

tomtastic said:


> Looks interesting, I found your ebay listing, I might have to pick this up. I've got a project I want to put on Blu ray 3D and release too that is if I ever get caught up on other things and have the time.
> 
> What camera(s) did you use for 3D? Did you send out for 3D Blu ray mastering? Why not 1080p24? I was going to just use the Power Director burn tool and use 1080p24 and DTS audio only problem is they are not official MVC discs so Blu ray players are fine but they won't rip from DVDfab into 3D. But I guess I could include a digital 3D file too, so many of us like that option.


I used Sony cameras: Mostly the HDR-TD10 and TD20, but used the TD30 for a few shots along with the DEV-50 for the Zeppelin NT unveil. 

As for why not 1080p24, I don't like the downconversion or 24p for what I shoot. I want a more 'live' look vs. a film look, and since the 3D standards don't support 1080i60 in 3D (outside of the AVCHD disc format with its crude editing), I went with 720p60, and used Sony Vegas and the built in MVC output to go to disc. I also on my discs don't use menus, I put you straight into the movie - menus to me are pointless unless there's other content you want access too. If I shot in anything else, it'd have to go out for mastering (I'm not spending $20k+ for the software to master my own 3D discs).

Alas, this is also my last one - I sold my 3D equipment off after. A shame, as the sensor/3-D from the Sony DEV-50 was the best I've seen compared to all the cameras I had.


----------



## tomtastic

I wanted a dev 50 but not for the price they were asking. Way over-priced. Yes, the built in burn tool doesn't provide menus in VP. The Power Director tool does and you can make custom menus that look pretty good in 3D, I think it would pass as a professional 3D Blu ray as an option to having a replication studio do it for 2 thousand dollars or more, at least that's what one quote me.

Ah, too bad you sold your 3D gear. We need more 3D guys! I added a couple 3D cameras this year two TD10's, never had that model before, they're cheap now so I thought, why not? PLus I wanted a smaller 3D camera. Right, no 24p mode. I like 24p for Blu ray projects and I like the film look myself. But I like 1080p30 for just regular stuff, non projects.


----------



## Jet-X

tomtastic said:


> I wanted a dev 50 but not for the price they were asking. Way over-priced.


Without a doubt, the best picture I got was from the DEV-50. Plus, it was perfect for shooting outdoor or wide open spaces. The interocular spacing of the lens was the widest Sony provided of all their 3D cams (then the TD10/DEV-3, followed by the TD20/30).

If I got back into 3D, I'd pick up a TD10 and a DEV-50 forgetting the TD20/30 (although I'd get the 30 if I needed a close I/O spacing)



> Ah, too bad you sold your 3D gear. We need more 3D guys! I added a couple 3D cameras this year two TD10's, never had that model before, they're cheap now so I thought, why not? PLus I wanted a smaller 3D camera. Right, no 24p mode. I like 24p for Blu ray projects and I like the film look myself. But I like 1080p30 for just regular stuff, non projects.


The pro-version of the TD10 (forgot model number) shoots native 1080p/24 3D. The TD20/30 are smaller than the 10 and it's noticeable for sure. For me, the 1080/24 look for what I shoot generally doesn't work. I was covering a lot of fast action with aircraft, etc and as a result, the panning (and motion judder) just kills it for what I was filming. 

That being said, I wanted MVC compliant discs which left VP at the time (and either 720p/60 or 1080p/24), which, personally, I found utterly dreadful to work with. Coming from FCP and Premiere, I just couldn't stand VP. Very buggy for 3D throughout as well. I wished Premiere (at least) would have supported MVC output, would have made my life easier and what I ended up putting out substantially better. Could I have invested the time to really learn it? Yeah - but my time is so limited, I didn't want to learn yet another program on top of the others. Maybe at some point I'll go back and pull everything in and spit out a SBS/TB 3D file that would be 1080/30p for playback on 4K TVs (that sadly are losing 3D capability). There's a Premiere plug in but it's not cheap - and I've since moved onto FCPX on my Mac.

I still have some material, I may put out a few misc films and just make them available for free via download (Blu-Ray MVC ISO download - burn your own disc).


----------



## tomtastic

The Dev 50 I mainly wanted for the wide I.A.. But the price point was too much for binoculars which is the only way to film with them, no LCD. And I think I'd get a lot of weird looks filming with that especially at people 20 feet away, so maybe just for landscapes, lol.

The NX3d1, yeah has 24p but it's priced higher and quality is same as TD10. I already have a Panasonic Z10k which is better and my best camera the bigger pro 3DA1, puts out really clean image, best image I've seen from any 3D camera besides 4K cameras just more to haul around. I'm really liking the TD10 though, it's so small, less camera to haul around. And it's full HD per eye. I also have the little pocket cameras, the Fuji W3 and Panasonic 3D1 but finding I'm using them less and less. The video quality just isn't there on either. It's really bad on the Fuji, not usable at all but takes nice 3D stills with good natural lighting. The Panasonic stills not as nice but video is better but only SbS image and I prefer t/b output so that doesn't work sometimes. Also find the video quality just looks washed.

FCP has the 3D plugin now for free. The Dashwood kit, used to cost 1k plus, Apple bought the brand. But you'd still have to import into something that could do the final ISO or MVC output. PD discs aren't official MVC but they are full HD frame packing and from what I can tell work in any 3D blu ray drive. Plus you get 3D menus and DTS audio 1.5mbps or DD 5.1 or 2 channel. The bit rate is also higher than the VP discs.


----------



## Jet-X

tomtastic said:


> The Dev 50 I mainly wanted for the wide I.A.. But the price point was too much for binoculars which is the only way to film with them, no LCD. And I think I'd get a lot of weird looks filming with that especially at people 20 feet away, so maybe just for landscapes, lol.


I used my DEV-50 with an external monitor as well (at times) with a Sony HMZ-TW3 headset. Binoculars only works when shooting stuff far away. A nice monitor mounted to the top shoe connector did the trick.



tomtastic said:


> FCP has the 3D plugin now for free. The Dashwood kit, used to cost 1k plus, Apple bought the brand. But you'd still have to import into something that could do the final ISO or MVC output.


I'll have to look into that. What's keeping me from editing the rest of what I've shot is I hate VP so if there's another alternative, I'll consider it. 



tomtastic said:


> The bit rate is also higher than the VP discs.


 - 

I've found the VP discs with Mainconcept encoding don't (aren't supposed to) alter the bitrate from the native 3D MVC encoded video which is ~ 28Mbps (VBR). I find that the VP discs deliver pretty close accordingly (with a VBR that has 12-17Mbps for the left eye, and the difference [right eye] at around 7-9Mbps). The bitrate being higher with PD is likely because it's re-encoding the entire stream since it's not MVC compliant, whereas VP is supposed to only encode differences (i.e. transitions, text, cuts in video, etc) and not re-encode the entire stream.


----------



## tomtastic

Jet-X said:


> I've found the VP discs with Mainconcept encoding don't (aren't supposed to) alter the bitrate from the native 3D MVC encoded video which is ~ 28Mbps (VBR). I find that the VP discs deliver pretty close accordingly (with a VBR that has 12-17Mbps for the left eye, and the difference [right eye] at around 7-9Mbps). The bitrate being higher with PD is likely because it's re-encoding the entire stream since it's not MVC compliant, whereas VP is supposed to only encode differences (i.e. transitions, text, cuts in video, etc) and not re-encode the entire stream.


If you're talking about MVC encoded streams from camera, maybe but that wouldn't matter on other 3D sources anyway like dual streams. PD encodes each stream approx. 13mbps max for video which comes out to 25mbps total for each stream, plus audio so that makes it 26-27mbps total. VP was only 21-22mbps max IIRC. I had all this written down at one point when I scanned the discs and did comparisons, I may be off a little on my figures. Not a huge difference but clearly PD was encoding higher bitrate for video. If your source is only MVC streams like from TD10 or Panasonic Z10k then there wouldn't be much difference, but dual streams like from my 3DA1 would be bigger or Go Pro's, dual 4K cameras, etc.

The biggest reason I liked the PD discs over the VP's was for the menu screens which I figured out how to make custom 3D menus with it which would pass for commercial discs, plus DTS audio. VP was no menu or 2D only thru DVD-A.


----------



## tomtastic

Miss Sadie Thompson (1954)
From Twilight Time limited edition.










Finally getting around to watching some Golden Era titles. First up is Miss Sadie Thompson. Acting was decent but the story just fell flat at the end, really just came out of nowhere and it was over. Don't remember seeing this movie before, so first time viewing. The story needed some reworking, just a bad ending but good up until then. But overall, just didn't sit well with me.

3D was quite good as usual on these older titles. Viewed this one on the new 125" drop down screen rather than the 65" E6 OLED. My eyes did get a little fatigued as it was late and given that these older titles really make use of the 3D space, I had to rest my eyes some. In other words the 3D effect is usually always optimal and not conservative like some post conversions. Also, close proximity to screen gives max 3D effect but also adds fatigue.

Audio was 1.0 mono DTS HD MA, not a lot coming at you but it was clear and sufficient.

Next up: September Storm


----------



## 3DBob

*Pacific Rim: Uprising* US/Best Buy version


First, I think you really need to see the first Pacific Rim release to understand the beginning and structure of this movie. As for characters this time around, we have "mini-me Clint Eastwood"--Scott Eastwood as one of the main charactors. He has generally adapted his acting style and voicing close to his dad's, which I found weirdly interesting. John Boyega (Star Wars) and Cailee Spaeny playing a 15-year-old child prodigy do an adequate job, plus Charlie Day as the main foiler. As for the others, they look like a group of recent high-school grads training to become Jaeger pilots to draw in the younger crowd (a 15 year old pilot--come on). The storyline is enough different in context that you have to keep your wits about you to understand what is going on. At times, I almost found it too much going on and snoozey. Like they tried to cram as much in the time alloted. 

The 3D depth is adequate with some popouts, but rare, and the CGI is on the level of Transformers, and at times very complex. When I see this complexity, I always wonder how Cameron is going to top this stuff with the next Avatar released--I digress...

I don't have Atmos sound, so the Atmos Dolby sounded rather flat and front screen oriented in 5:1 Surround, which is unusual for this type of movie. Not much heavy bass coming through either. This is probably due to my receiver trying to interpret Atmos Dolby into a downmix. I would like to hear what you all think about the sound.

3D: 3.5 of 5
Sound: 2 of 5
Movie: 3.5 of 5


I definitely need to watch this again to see what I missed the first time. Since this Best Buy release also has the 4K version(but no HDR), I'm going to watch that tonight on my Benq TK800.


----------



## 3DBob

*Black Panther*: Amazon UK region free enhanced 16:9 version


This version is a mix of the 16:9 Imax and 2.39:1 3D versions. Had a games of throne feel to it. It reflected the tribal Africa--3,000 tribes exist today--in a very positive view. I won't go into detail, but if you've been to Africa, as I have, you will really appreciate the effort put into this--love the CGI Rhinos--well done!

As for 3D, it was excellent--had a native 3D look to it--they are really getting better with the conversions--and I wouldn't think of seeing this in 2D. There is just so much going on, especially with the waterfall by the long drop (you'll know what I mean). This is a "bigger the screen, the better" movie.

There is a Star Warsy part of the movie toward the end with a remote controlled drone that captured the current drone initiative but goes one step further--I really liked that. Oh, and an obligatory car chase scene in the middle of a city-you've got to have that in Marvel Movie.

Only negative was the first 10 minutes or so of the movie was so dark, I tried to compensate with brightness and contrast, only to be miffed when the rest of the movie moved into a brighter environment. If you don't have a very bright 3D projector, don't get discouraged by the first part of the movie--it's get brighter and more normal looking. The color and contrast seem to be overdone at times as well, and required fiddling with gamma. So beware of that as well. 

3D: 4 of 5 - Depth is excellent--and that is what I judge most. There were several popouts, but not enough. First 10 minutes or so is way too dark. Other than that the picture quality was adequate, but had some contrast and color problems at times. 
Sound: 3.5 of 5 - Adequate, good bass, voice and center separation. Nothing special from my system.
Movie: 4 of 5 - It's not your usual Marvel Movie and culturally different. Is it better than the others, no, just different.


----------



## rural scribe

Toe said:


> Watched A Christmas Carol 3d last which is one of the better 3d experiences on blu ray to my eyes. Very well done!


I agree. Good 3D, and the story hews pretty close to the book as well. While it is a bit grim and grizzly in some scenes, overall, it is a good adaptation.


----------



## invadergir

*PACIFIC RIM: UPRISING 3/5
AQ: 4.75/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4.5/5
*

Well is doesn’t match the original, but it’s passable. The movie was pretty much what you would expect with giant monsters and robots. Who cares about the humans and their story, lets just get to the fighting. Now I do admit that I wish the animation of these creatures were slowed down a bit. They seemed a bit fast for their size and Del Toro’s at least felt like you were watching giant lumbering creatures towering over the minuscule beings running for their lives. The 3D wasn’t as good as the first but it was pretty damn close in overall depth and separation. The audio just seemed to get better as the movie went on, as the Atmos overheads really started to ramp up and kick into high gear. You can hear them fighting above you and when inside the the cockpit. You can hear hissing, sparks and system computer parts all around/above you. So I recommend as a rental but an easy purchase for 3D buyers


*TOMB RAIDER 2/5
3D: 3/5
AQ: 4/5*

I’m a big fan of the new series of TR games and saw that they tried to borrow elements from the 2 games, but nothing really meld for me. She was a good choice for Laura but the action was only so-so. I thought the last quarter of the film was good, but lacked anything gripping to keep my attention. The 3D was serviceable with some good depth added to some scenes but wished they could of expanded outwards to the audience a few times here and there. The audio was ok with my Neural X added but I have yet to give the Atmos track on the 2D disc a go to see how much better it could of been (from all the stellar reviews I see for that track) So a disappointment for me, but willing to give a 2nd TR movie a go if it happens. Now that we have established a true bad guy and her becoming the Laura Croft I expect



Also saw *Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom* and thought the 3D (3.5/5) was good but could of been better. Thought it looked better in the first half compare to the 2nd half with its more enclosed element at play. Movie wasn’t anything too new but like where this final chapter is heading.


----------



## invadergir

*FINAL DESTINATION 5 3/5
3D: 4.75/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

These are guilty pleasure movies of mine. This was good but nothing will ever top the 2nd movie for me in the creativity of some of the death scenes. The audio was good and the added Neural X to the track works pretty nicely for the big opening. The 3D was overall very impressive, I guess being natively shot in the format helps too. Just a big of ghosting observed on my set in a few darkey scenes with flicker lights on objects. Still those pop out where great and right in your face. . .along with going threw theirs. A must purchase for 3D enthusiasts


----------



## deano86

I recently got a chance to pick up King Arthur Legend of the Sword 3D. I really enjoyed the 3D presentation! Enjoyed the movie even more when I muxed the 2d Atmos soundtrack to the 3D video. I thoroughly detest that practice by Warner Bros and other studios also...Sony comes to mind too.. but at least I can do something about it.... At any rate, if it hasn't been recommended before, I say pick it up!


----------



## 3DBob

*Ready Player One* - VUDU 3D stream


Another movie aimed at millennials and cellphone/gamer junkies--I'm old, lol. It seemed like a cgi mess in the beginning along with a lousy 3D depth conversion. But as the movie finally took hold of my senses, the 3D conversion and depth became more consistent. The problem that Spielberg had was the pass through from real to VR world. The VR world is a bit dark and some will find that a problem with their projectors. There is also a bright glow or "atomic fusion" in parts of some scenes in the VR world that confounds the eyes a bit in dark scenes. I would say that 3/4ths of the movie is complete cgi animation with other mixed real/cgi scenes. Given the pans and constant scene changes, it must have been a nightmare to convert without causing too much judder, but I have to admit the judder was handled nicely.

As for character development, well, I found it the usual high-school level of acting and development with a nerds view of the world. There is one comic-relief ogre-like character that I know everyone will like, though. This should excite the comic-con fan base. The movie was palatable and moved along quickly, though a little long. There were many references to other movies that added a bit of fun to the story. I found myself constantly looking for these references--and you will too if you are a movie buff.

Audio was ok, nothing special that added to the movie except for the explosive coin drops, I thought.

I'd give the 3D conversion a 3 of 5, not great, but adequate. This is not a movie to see in 2D. It's about being in a 3D VR world, so why the heck would you want to see this in 2D?? In fact, given what goes on in many scenes, I would think in 2D, there would be total eye confusion at times.

Audio, maybe 3 of 5. My system isn't all that great, so take that into consideration.

Picture quality, 3 of 5--too dark in the VR world most of the time. This was also a comment by many theater watchers as well.

The movie itself, 3 of 5. Frankly, I was expecting more from Spielberg, but given the need to convert a complex story like this into movie magic had to be so taxing on everyone that I'm amazed it got made at all. It's basically an animated feature with some intermingled real scenes. My only comparison is Tron, and that was done many years ago and much better. The VR world in Ready Player One is way overdone and more complex at times than it needed to be, I think.

I thought I would add this: https://www.cinemablend.com/news/24...-ready-player-one-scene-using-virtual-reality Some background on how scenes were devised.


----------



## vince48

Thanks for your review, i think I will pass on this one also,


----------



## deano86

IMO, I think I would hold off final judgement until viewing the disc version.... vs. seeing the streaming version only ... just in case.


----------



## 3DBob

deano86 said:


> IMO, I think I would hold off final judgement until viewing the disc version.... vs. seeing the streaming version only ... just in case.


Yes, I would like to hear the results of seeing the bluray version too, though, I have compared the VUDU version to bluray versions in the past and the resolution, content were the same. It might depend on your streamer as well and the settings. My streamer is a Sony x700 bluray player. I just think Marvel does a better job for this kind of cgi/real setting combinations 3D.


----------



## 3DBob

*Rampage* - Best Buy/3D Bluray


Another monster movie. Dwayne Johnson and George the ape steal the show. Very predictable movie, but you need to know that the basis of the movie came from the Rampage arcade game. So you have a giant ape, giant wolf and giant aligator/dinasaur to deal with. Leave your, "really?" eyerolls at the door and enjoy the popcorn--you'll need a big bowl with lots of butter. Typical Dwayne Johnson movie--I swear he wears the same clothes in every movie. Some attempts at humor, and characterization, but most of that falls flat. And why does Jeffery Dean Morgan seem like he's half-soused all the time? The usual corporate-secret-weapon-goes-awry movie. There are some snoozeable moments, but I enjoyed it simply from a 3D/cgi perspective. I think this movie would also be watchable in 4K UHD without 3D. Another family movie perhaps, if your family likes Jurassic Park movies and about as predictable.

The 3D conversion was good, though I saw more judder than usual do too camera shake and quick panning. The scene depth was adequate for a 2.40:1 format movie. This kind of movie would do better in 16:9 full screen, though. I would give the 3D maybe 3.5 of 5. There were some very dark scenes that I thought would be a real challenge with some 3D projectors. Didn't look like they gave a lot of thought to 3D while making the film, but there are some good 3D moments. There also were some complex scene setups that just didn't get enough air-time to enjoy fully. 

Picture Quality was 3 of 5. Color and contrast were adequate, though you might want to pump up the color a bit--seemed a little bland.

Audio was great. Lots of surround. I would say 4 of 5, maybe even 5 of 5 if you have a high-end sound system.


----------



## 3DBob

Tomb Raider - Amazon UK Region Free

If you read the reviews, they are all over the map. While it has some of the Indiana Jones flavor, it misses the humor and feel-good of those movies. Alicia Vikander, as Lara Croft, is extremely independent, physical, violent, unrelenting and maddening to watch. There is this Tom Cruise movie sense of chase and action, and it looks like she did a lot of her own stunts. But as Lara Croft, being untrained in any academia of history of what she is pursuing, except for her father's notes, she has an apparent, but unbelievable ability to understand and solve the puzzles that are at the heart of the "game," which takes up the last 1/2 hour of the movie. Enough said, I enjoyed the movie because of the action and scene setups, but it spent too much time developing Vikander's character and understanding of her father's work. That said, it does give you more historical reference as to what is going on with the Croft family than in past movies. And you'll scratch your head at her sudden ability to use a bow and arrows--a game reference to selecting weapons for the chase, I guess.

As for 3D, it's a conversion and at times, you see issues. There is a lot of panning and moving objects in the action scenes causing judder, and the 3D gets lost, and I found some scenes hard to watch, especially in the beginning where they use a lot of handheld cameras. There are some good 3D moments, though, especially in the last half hour. There are some dark scenes in this movie, but I found the detail quite good. There is one scene in the earlier part of the movie, where they go black screen inside Lara's father's burial vault, that was confusing; I thought the projector had a glitch, but no. I'm not sure watching in UHD 4K would provide more interest in the movie. The 3D, for me, made the movie more tolerable. I would give the conversion a 3 of 5, being pretty average. The depth is good, though, and at times breathtaking, especially the canyon-water scenes--you'll see what I mean.

The audio is excellent with lots of surround. And being an extreme-chase movie, there is lots of it. I'd give audio a 4 of 5, probably a 5 of 5, if you have an excellent sound system.

Color and contrast are good with good detail. If you've ever been to Kowloon Harbour in Hong Kong, you'll really enjoy the through-the-boats chase scenes. Other reviews have mentioned that the CGI is poor, but I found it adequate. There is one scene with Lara stuck on an old rusty aircraft suspended across a canyon that will give you a queasy stomach for sure. I'd give the movie quality a 3.5 of 5. Not as good as the Marvel movies, but adequate.

If you think this is a family movie, I'd say only if your family is 14 or older. Way too violent for kids, with lots of down-and-out one-on-one fighting, shoot-em up chasing, killing without remorse, etc. Vikander as Croft is not just a strong women role-model with a reflective sweet young lady at heart. She is a relentless badass punk. Based on the last couple minutes of the movie, there will be a sequel, and it will involve two handguns--another reference to all the gamers who know that selecting weapons is at the heart of all these game-based movies.


----------



## skipfreely

Just watched Ready Player One, loved the move. The Oasis is great 3D viewing.


----------



## dew42

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword 2017

This is a movie that does not let you forget, even for a moment, that it is 3D. Plenty of objects - fire embers, flying debris, spears, snarling dogs - enter the negative parallax. Scenes are laid out to fill the third dimension. I definitely plan to watch this in 3D, again.

CinemaBlend 3D Score: 33/35

https://www.cinemablend.com/news/1657399/to-3d-or-not-to-3d-buy-the-right-king-arthur-ticket

The 3D Blu-ray is available in North America.


----------



## Don Landis

Rampage- Agree with 3DBob 97%. Only disagree with his comment on color saturation. I thought it was perfect. Maybe his projector needs a new bulb. 

Tomb Raider: Agree with 3DBob again except for the 14 year old comment. Before I bought this I reviewed the Original Laura Croft Tomb Raider to see ( memory refresh) if it was appropriate for my grandsons to watch. Decided not as there are the typical Angelina Jollie sensual nude scenes for the 10 year old. However, the new remake is much better for a 10 year old as long as you don't mind your 10 year old seeing ruthless firearms killing. The super girl like scenes are typical come-oooon guys, nobody can do that. I also have the UHD of this and it is excellent allowing better detail of the artifacts and underground scenes.


----------



## 3DBob

Don Landis said:


> Rampage- Agree with 3DBob 97%. Only disagree with his comment on color saturation. I thought it was perfect. Maybe his projector needs a new bulb.
> 
> Tomb Raider: Agree with 3DBob again except for the 14 year old comment. Before I bought this I reviewed the Original Laura Croft Tomb Raider to see ( memory refresh) if it was appropriate for my grandsons to watch. Decided not as there are the typical Angelina Jollie sensual nude scenes for the 10 year old. However, the new remake is much better for a 10 year old as long as you don't mind your 10 year old seeing ruthless firearms killing. The super girl like scenes are typical come-oooon guys, nobody can do that. I also have the UHD of this and it is excellent allowing better detail of the artifacts and underground scenes.


I keep forgetting that we all have different projectors and therefore differences in color, etc. Maybe my eyes needs a new bulb--time to get rid of these cataracts.... Yeah, kids are exposed to all this through games at a young age these days


----------



## Don Landis

3DBob said:


> I keep forgetting that we all have different projectors and therefore differences in color, etc. Maybe my eyes needs a new bulb--time to get rid of these cataracts.... Yeah, kids are exposed to all this through games at a young age these days


Well, Bob you could start by removing those anaglyph glasses and put on your active 3D glasses.  That would solve 99.99999% of your problem with ghosting and color.


----------



## tomtastic

September Storm










Finally got around to watching this one. I like this movie. Another nice thing about 3D is that I see a lot of movies I probably would never have seen if only in 2D. This is like the original "Fool's Gold" type movie. Looked really good in cinema scope and 3D. It's not a perfect restoration, there's a few places there's dots on the screen, in one eye or both at times that cause some irritation. As well as that common issue with film 3D with the two views diverging in and out. At least one place in the movie it was pretty bad, a close up of the ship but I can see the two frames moving throughout the movie with glasses off. In wider disparity scenes I can actually feel it moving with my eyes.

For filming, there was just a few places they were too close with the camera, underwater just a bit too close to the seaweed but it was quick. Overall, they had the 3D set pretty good in each scene, gives very good depth. The bonus features are nice too!

I haven't seen all the Golden Age 3D films yet, I still have a half dozen or so to watch but I'm rating this one near the top. I like the story and the scenery was decent too, very good use of 3D.


----------



## Don Landis

Just watched Ready Player One 3D on disk. The grand kids loved it and watched it twice. I was impressed with the deep base that gave my subs with 2000w amps a challenge. Surround sound was also very good. 3D was OK too but too much negative parallax ended like spattering on glass wall in front of me. Other scenes it did extend so maybe the limits was intentional.


----------



## tomtastic

Inferno (Twilight Time)










Another golden age 3D film restoration. Thought this was decent, story-wise. Overall, it's a decent restoration and in color. 3D adds sufficient depth and there's the occasional out of screen effects as you would expect. Presented in the original 1.33 AR. If you're looking for a good example of a Golden Age 3D film, this is it.

Those Redheads From Seattle










Golden Age musical. The special feature on the restoration gives details on the state of the existing prints for 3D which were in let's just say unusable shape as they were. The color, alignment and even convergence was wrong but they managed to somehow get it presentable for 3D. The interviews in some of these movies, this one and also September Storm indicate they didn't show these in 3D at the time or at least the stars never watched them in 3D. With Redheads, if the prints were off this much at the time, I don't see how they could have shown them with that much alignment issues. What they refer to as "jitter" is what I notice about all 3D movies from filmed source but it seems the jitter in Redheads was quite considerable, they show how it looks beforehand which is just unwatchable in 3D. After the restoration it is much better. But I still have issues watching these old restorations. I had to take my glasses off several times and rest my eyes they were quite strained after awhile. I can see lots of movement in the frames and it seems to bother me and makes my eyes hurt. But I would say it's 95 percent better than what they started with.

Now how they go about fixing the jitter is another thing. I know how to fix vertical alignment but to fix the movement of frames like that I would think you would have to take each individual frame after it's scanned and recenter the image and most likely trim the unused part away, digitally one by one which would take forever so maybe there's a quicker way but it doesn't remove all of the jitter. And that would mean loosing some original image but I can't see any other way to fix the jitter and the same for alignment, some image will be cut as you realign.

The color restoration is really good. I may have noticed one or two places where it seemed to go flat and then rebalance. The audio was good quality and the 3-ch, despite it not being from original elements, one would never know. However, it seemed about 6db too low, I had to adjust my receiver to -15 db to get the audio to listening level, a simple boost in gain would have helped here.

The 3-ch demo bonus feature and an interview with a cast member were included and a nice treat. Interesting to hear the actors talk about 3D.


----------



## skipfreely

I'm starting my Marvel lead up to IW and started with Dr Strange. I forgot how great the 3D is in this movie.


----------



## tomtastic

Gun Fury (Twilight Time)










Another Golden Age feature. For this one I viewed on 65" E6. I have to say it was more comfortable on this one. The jitter is hardly noticeable when viewed from same distance but smaller screen. I can still see the movement of the frames with glasses-off but it doesn't bother my eyes. I would say these older movies on film would be better to view from greater distance.

Movie itself was a decent western style flick, not exactly a blockbuster but it was worth the watch and the 3D added to the overall entertainment. There was the occasional objects thrown at camera like most of these but not too often and there was a generous amount of depth throughout the feature from scene to scene.


----------



## PCummins

*Detective Dee: The Heavenly Four Kings*

I was able to catch this in Australia when they were still screening 3D sessions. This follows on the overarching storyline from Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon (and leading up to the first movie, Detective Dee and the Mystery of the Phantom Flame) following Di Renjie (Dee) working on cases that stump the local magistrates of the time. In this case, the Empress Consort Wu Zetian is determined to recover the Dragon Taming Mace (an artifact given to Dee from the Emperor with the symbolic power to overthrow the Emperor) which leads into a larger conspiracy from the past. Plot wise there's enough tie-ins to the first movie to see the overall storyline progressing so presumably the next movie (or 2?) will lead to the events of the first movie where Dee is incarcerated for treason.

It's very similar in style to the predecessor Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon with very obvious CG use with minimal effort to integrate it cleanly as in a Hollywood film, however it uses 3D quite boldly due to this. It appears to have been filmed in 3D (so there's some odd visual artifacts where the cameras didn't match due to reflections). Oddly enough, some of the 3D effects overlap and obscure over the subtitles so it looks like the subtitles were positioned in 3D during the final render of the film. There's plenty of 3D opportunities to show off with a golden flying dragon, a monster gorilla, floating eyeballs and tentacle monster clusters. Depth of other content appeared natural given it looks like it was filmed in 3D (maybe a bit exaggerated). If you've seen Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon in 3D it's pretty much more of the same in a very similar style.

I'd expect it will get a super limited 3D Blu-Ray release (probably HK + English subs only, along with potentially only a native French or German 3D release) with the rest of the world getting 2D only. I'd recommend watching for the plot before committing to picking up a 3D release (unless it's easily available) as it's not everyone's preferred style of film (particularly as you have to be familiar with Chinese tropes). If you're into collecting 3D then it'll probably be a must have as an example of Chinese 3D films.


----------



## 3DBob

*Chronicles of the Ghostly Tribe 3D* 3D rental-also on Amazon - In widescreen format.

Came out in 2015. A Chinese movie with subtitles. Workers back in 1979 discover a cave along the Mongolian border of ancient monster bones and human remains. Leads to an explosion and discovery of living alien monsters. Also, a love story between two Chinese soldiers/workers. The beginning looks like a Chinese worker propaganda film of the 70s. Showing the strict discipline of workers, who appear to also be part of the Chinese army. After the cave is discovered, some of the workers volunteer with a Chinese scientist to investigate the cave mystery further. Enough said. There is a trailer on youtube. It has elements of Chinese movie cheesiness and stilted acting mixed with lots of cgi action. The 3D is okay with reasonable depth. The beginning of the movie is a little hard to watch from a characterization perspective, but you need to pay attention to the subtitles to understand what is going on. I had to turn down the Chinese dialogue and just read the subtitles as the Chinese is spoken so quickly and with great emotion, that you can get lost easily trying to deflect the chatter while reading the subtitles.

I rented this, and it's worthy of a rent. Kind of has the same cgi feel as in the Mummy (Tom Cruise version). Some good scenes and giant caverns make it palpaple to watch. Monsters are okay. Good 3D, not the best I've seen but ok. Story tends to wander near the end, I thought, making me wish it was over.

I'd give the 3D a 3 of 5, pretty average, but better than I expected.
Sound was also pretty average 3 of 5. There were good moments of surround sound, though.
Movie quality was also 3 of 5. I had to crank back the constrast a bit to avoid a harsh look. Colors were okay. Some dark scenes in the cave might give some a problem if your projector is dimmer than most.
Overall, I'd give the movie a 3 of 5, but I can say that some won't like it because of the stilted/goofy acting now and then.


----------



## invadergir

*READY PLAYER ONE 4/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 4.75/5
AQ: 5/5**

This was my 2nd time watching since it came out in theatre and enjoyed it even more this time around. This is pure geekiness that is right up my alley. Different tone but watching my childhood and video games come to life on the big screen. Well, it gave me the same nerdy feelings like when I saw Scott Pilgrim for the first time. (haven’t read the book but my friend says there are even more references and so much better than the movie. Well aren’t they all) Anyways the video is stunning and being mostly CGI will do that. The 3D is one of best releases this year with great depth, separation and some occasional mild/medium pop outs. *The audio on the 3D disc is good and even great with Neural: X is applied to the DTS-HDMA track, but every other disc got the amazing Dolby Atmos track. So I easily recommend everyone see this movie and try to see it in 3D.


----------



## Mr.G

GreySkies said:


> I bought _Mad Max: Fury Road_ back when it was first released with the idea that it'd be the inaugural film in our theater once Atmos was set up. Well, this weekend was when all of the gear was finally set up.
> 
> 3D + 7.2.4 Atmos = Freakin' Spectacular.


Some of the best 3D I've seen lately and the Atmos is off the chart, my Klipsch subwoofer which goes down to 25Hz was Maxed (pun intended).


----------



## tomtastic

Valerian, very good, outstanding visuals and a decent fresh story. 3D was also as good as they come right now.

Gave Black Panther a try but I ended up not watching all of it. Noticed the dialog was very soft and hard to hear, had to crank it to -20 but still didn't seem to help and the movie itself was just uninteresting but I feel that way about most Marvel movies. I'll try it again another day.

Watched Avatar again, this time on projector, haven't viewed it since it was first released on Blu ray after the Panasonic exclusive period was over. I have to say I think the 3D is over-rated on this one. Yep, you heard me right. I think it's been over-hyped how good the 3D is. A lot of the space scenes are just flat, no 3D effect at all, as well as a lot of the aerial shots. There should be some 3D effect not just flat, even if just a 3D push back. Some of the shots in the beginning are flat as 2D. I've been watching a lot of converted movies last few years that look way better than Avatar. And the movie itself, I haven't changed my mind on, it's recycled story in a sci-fi setting, nothing more.


----------



## invadergir

*EVEREST 3/5
3D: 4.25/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

It’s a bit slow for a movie but that 3D does add a good amount “ah hell no” with the great amount of added depth to the peril they are always in climbing/descending the mountain. The sound is amazing when the storm kicks in or when an avalanche occurs, but it’s also filled with quieter dialog moments too. It was worth the viewing but just like climbing Everest. I think it’s pretty much a one way trip


----------



## rural scribe

*transformers*

I picked up a Transformers 3D blu-ray recently at a thrift store and rented another.

Transformers: The Last Knight (2017, fifth film in the series) is easily one of the worst movies I've seen in a while, with really clumsy attempts at humor and terrible editing. It would have benefited greatly by cutting extraneous scenes (it runs over 2.5 hours, with 90 minutes worth of plot).

I rented this mainly because it is one of very few movies actually shot in 3D, as opposed to being converted from 2D. That does not save it. It is visually impressive, however, as is young Isabela Moner. All the other actors, except for Anthony Hopkins, of course, seem to be in a constant state of supercharged overacting.

I bought a copy of Transformers: Dark of the Moon (2011, third film in the series) and it seemed vastly superior to The Last Knight. The dialog is much better, and the plot is more compelling. The characters are more interesting.

It's not a great movie, but compared to The Last Knight, it is a movie I would at least consider rewatching.

Dark of the Moon and The Last Knight are exactly the same length, at 2hrs, 34 min., but the experience of sitting through Dark of the Moon seems like 90 minutes, while The Last Knight seems more like 4 hours, relatively. It feels like it will never end, but not in a good way.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Valerian, very good, outstanding visuals and a decent fresh story. 3D was also as good as they come right now.
> 
> Gave Black Panther a try but I ended up not watching all of it. Noticed the dialog was very soft and hard to hear, had to crank it to -20 but still didn't seem to help and the movie itself was just uninteresting but I feel that way about most Marvel movies. I'll try it again another day.
> 
> Watched Avatar again, this time on projector, haven't viewed it since it was first released on Blu ray after the Panasonic exclusive period was over. I have to say I think the 3D is over-rated on this one. Yep, you heard me right. I think it's been over-hyped how good the 3D is. A lot of the space scenes are just flat, no 3D effect at all, as well as a lot of the aerial shots. There should be some 3D effect not just flat, even if just a 3D push back. Some of the shots in the beginning are flat as 2D. I've been watching a lot of converted movies last few years that look way better than Avatar. And the movie itself, I haven't changed my mind on, it's recycled story in a sci-fi setting, nothing more.


Interesting about Avatar. It was always my favorite for 3D, but you might be right. Now with much better 3D movies, it is probably dated 3D. I will watch again this week and see. I also think the story had an ending, and having more follow on stories is going to push the story into "who cares?" territory. Just way too late, and cgi has progressed so far already, it will be hard to beat some of the new stuff showing up now.


----------



## tomtastic

Cameron is a good storyteller but I'm surprised that this movie did as well as it did. First time I saw it was on DVD after it first came out, watched it once, didn't see what all the fuss was about. Mainly the story was something we've seen before. Special effects were good. I hadn't seen it in 3D though and I think that's what sold it. The 3D is good for most live action scenes but I wouldn't say it's really any better than most converted 3D movies now. 

Some places in Avatar, like I said some space exterior VFX shots are just 2D with no 3D viewpoint at all. The 3D in Avatar has been hyped up some, I wouldn't say it was the best example of 3D though but it is decent. Hopefully they push the 3D way more like Cameron said in the sequels. I do think the story can only get better in the next installments. How they didn't get sued by FernGully producers is beyond me, I guess they're both Fox productions.


----------



## 3DBob

The next movies are supposed to have a lot of underwater action that pushes the limits of underwater 3D--this from Cameron. Apparently, the natives have the ability to live underwater from what Cameron has stated so far. Not sure, though. He also has said he wants glassless 3D as well. Again, too much too late as I see it from this the man who single handedly created the hunger for 3D movies and destroyed it in the process of holding back the sequels. I really did like the Titanic in 3D. I first saw in widescreen 2D and fell asleep. I then saw it in opened up 16:9 screening and my jaw dropped. It became my favorite for 3D given the almost life-sized models of the Titanic and the engine room. The story--meh, the visuals, wow!


----------



## tomtastic

I'm gonna go ahead and say the glasses-free theaters aren't going to happen for a long time. I was optimistic on that for awhile but I think after reading reports on the Stream TV glasses free 3D displays, it's all very early and gimmicky right now. We're in for a long wait until we have what we have right now for 3D with glasses in without glasses tech. I'll wager none of the Avatar movies will be shown in glasses-free 3D, it's just too soon for it. Even if it does arrive in the next five years, will it look as good with glasses? It isn't that hard to just put on glasses.

I don't blame Cameron for 3D decline, I think 3D has finally settled in to those who appreciate it and it's as good as it's going to get for awhile. It's was over hyped early on with everything 3D, and that was never going to happen. Cameron stated over the years since Avatar that conversion was inferior yet, he converts his own movies too and since then conversion has reached near native-3D quality and in some ways is superior to native with more control in post.


----------



## rural scribe

3DBob said:


> On my setup with the Sony 5200 player in action, I can change the separation, plus the player has a screen diagonal feature that asks for screen size and will force infinity separation to be 2.5" (I've measured it)--that works really well.


Could you write a bit more about these tweaks? I've not been able to make much sense out of the 3D controls on my Sony 5100 and 6200 players, and it sounds like you figured out how to use them to your advantage.

If you've already discussed this in another forum, kindly tell me where.


----------



## rural scribe

*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*

The price on this has come down under $6 on Ebay, so I bought it recently, and watched it last night.

It turns out I hadn't seen this one before. The 3D is really good on this film, with a few pop-outs. I checked, and it was shot in 3D, like most 3D films were back in this era (2011).

It is not as good a film as the original Pirates of the Caribbean, of course, but better than "Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End." 

Keith Richards makes an appearance (he was in at least one other film in this series, playing Jack Sparrow's father) and Dame Judi Dench has a cameo as well in this over-the-top mildly entertaining swashbuckler.


----------



## 3DBob

rural scribe said:


> Could you write a bit more about these tweaks? I've not been able to make much sense out of the 3D controls on my Sony 5100 and 6200 players, and it sounds like you figured out how to use them to your advantage.
> 
> If you've already discussed this in another forum, kindly tell me where.


Let's start with stereo 3D eye separation. Human eyes are about 2.5 inches apart. For proper stereo 3D depth recognition, infinity or the furthest object point in a movie scene should have a 3D separation of around 2.5 inches. From there all objects between infinity and you will have the right apparent depth separation.

There is also the concept of the 3D window. Objects should not protrude through the screen if they are chopped off in some way. It's the reason you don't see many popouts these days, although many directors violate that principle all the time.

That said, Sony bluray players have a feature that allows you to state the size of your projection screen in diagonal inches. Get your manual out if you have one. If not, download one from Sony support. On page 28, it describes various settings you can make by pressing the Settings icon in the initial startup display menu. There you can state the diagonal size of your screen. Do that first.

After you start watching a 3D movie, then you can press Options on the remote--go to 3D options and increase or decrease the separation slightly to push or pull objects in or out of the window. This will also affect the infinity separation somewhat as well. You can usually add more depth perception when doing this. With your glasses off, if you see that the separation of infinity objects is more than 2.5 inches, then decrease the separation using the options menu. Usually adults can handle a wider separation than 2.5 inches--which actually will turn your eyes out somewhat, but children cannot. In fact, their eye separation is not that of an adult, and it's the reason many kids hate to watch 3D movies as it hurts their eyes. If you have a lot of kids watching your movies, then I suggest you decrease your screen size in the Settings. This will also decrease the infinity separation. The Sony 5100 should have similar controls.

I hope this all makes sense to you. The 3D settings will also affect 2D to 3D simulation as well. Just remember, if children or anyone watching complains of eyestrain, it's most likely due to too much left eye vs. right eye separation of the 3D image at infinity--or you have too much coming through the window into the projection room, causing too much cross-eyed confusion as eyes try to converge inward. To further understand infinity, watch parts of several movies without the glasses on, then pause the video, walk up to the screen and measure the distance of the furthest object in the picture. If it's more than 2.5 inches you are probably going to get eyestrain. If it's much less, then you don't have the screen setting set right or the 3D Option is set wrong. Objects coming through the 3D window can have more than 2.5 inches separation and that is ok, but some will complain of strain trying to converge the image by looking cross-eyed.

As you trial-and-error the settings, I think you'll get the hang of how to set it properly. Even with the proper settings, not all 3D is created equal, so some movies will work fine with the current settings and some will cause issues.


----------



## rural scribe

*Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom*

I got my rental disk of Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom yesterday. The 3D is not remarkable, neither is the movie, the fifth film in this franchise.

However, as far as sequels go, this one is not bad, considering the fact that the studio is trying to make each of these sequels bigger, more flashy, more spectacular, and inevitably more absurd than the last one (the Fast and Furious syndrome).

The characters, including some new dinosaur experts, are interesting, there is plenty of action, with one cliff-hanger after another. Jeff Goldblum reprises his role as the left-wing prophet of genetic engineering doom. Heroic Chris Pratt and Bryce Dallas Howard are good together on screen.

I give it a C+.


----------



## puddy77

I didn't see a thread for this, so I thought I'd mention it here. I saw The House with a Clock in Its Walls in IMAX 2D last night. But Michael Jackson's Thriller played right before it in IMAX 3D.


----------



## 3DBob

*Marvel: Infinity War - Amazon UK Region Free 3D
*

Ok, this is a head scratcher. First, you really need to be a fan of the past Marvel movies and characters to understand this fully--otherwise, you will think there is no plot. Second, the reviews are all over the place and for good reason. For some this is going to be nothing more than over 2 hours of bif, bang, oof, ugh, rinse and repeat. For others it's going to be a story of love and heartbreak. The main character, Thanos, played by Josh Brolin, is the centerpiece for plot development searching for all of the infinity stones--pay attention to this and you will easily get the plot. Enough said. Brolin does a pretty good job of maintaining his character. The other marvel characters are all over the map. Some attempts at humor, but I didn't find it that amusing as in some of the past movies. Dr. Strange was good, though. They also made good use of the Guardians of the Galaxy characters and Thor--that will entertain many who hoped to see them again. Some Marvel characters showed up, but didn't play much to the plot. And what happened to Scarlett Johansson--she appeared to show up with no makeup and read her lines as if she really didn't want to be in this movie...Sorry, I digress.

And the cgi--whoa, the kitchen sink and the whole Marvel's kahuna thrown together--how do they do this?? It still amazes me. Even at today's standards it can take days to process one frame of film with the use of huge computer farms.

For a 3D conversion, this is one of the best I've seen given the number of objects and detail in each scene. The depth was excellent and used to advantage. There were even some popouts and I ducked once. My one complaint is that the overall mood of the movie is dark and many scenes are going to be a problem with dim projectors. I ended up boosting contrast and brightness on my Benq TK800, which is a 3000 lumen projector. I'd give 3D a 4.5 of 5.

For sound, it was delicious--you'll have to keep it down in the man cave if you want to live with a spouse upstairs watching regular TV--dang it. I need to watch this again with bass turned way up . I'd give it a 4.5 of 5 as well.

As for detail, color and contrast--actually very good given the dark, moody, almost black and white scenes at times. Maybe a 3.5 of 5 for 3D. If you watch in 2D, it's probably a 4 of 5, and with 4K HDR, probably a 5 of 5.


----------



## 3DBob

Jurassic Park: Fallen Kingdom - From Best Buy.

I tend to agree with @rural scribe above. Get a big bowl of popcorn, it's over 2 hours long. The storyline action is getting more ambitious with lots more dinos, plus bringing back some of where the last movie left off. The antagonists are predictable, the usual rich villian wanting to make money off the dinos and the tough--I don't care about anyone but me--guy in charge of recovering them. There is a little Tomb Raider vibe going on. A young girl is key to the ending, and we will obviously see more of her, Chris Pratt and Bryce Howard (Ron Howard's daughter) in the future. And of course, the movie would not be complete without Jeff Goldblum giving a final warning of the impact of living dinos on our future. Enough said. The cgi dinos are getting better and more life-like. It has the chaos of the latest Transformer movies, but somewhat more easy to follow. The dinos eating people were _tastefully_ done I thought... I can see one more grand finale movie, and that's about it. The genre is getting a little worn and predictable now.

The 3D was okay. Good depth, large sets, but no popouts, and integration with the audience was lacking. I will give it a 3.5 of 5. There were the usual dark scenes that might give dim projectors a run to keep up, but color, contrast was ok. The lushness of the island scenery was revamped to give it a more onerous vibe.

Lots of action setups, cliff-hangar moments, and use of full-sized dino animatronics ala Spielberg, however, not directed by him. I'm glad to see he was still involved as the Exec Producer. Overall movie, perhaps a 3.5 of 5. However, I will give the dinos a 5. The cage banging was excellent, especially for cgi. And the dinos running from danger was also excellent.

Sound was good, maybe 4 of 5. Some of the usual earth-shaking dino steps, but I still miss the first movie's way of introducing it and seemed much more exciting back then. Turn up the bass if you can.

If you have the time, watch Jurassic World first, then this one. It will help the scene recognition.

It's worthy of having in your 3D collection.


----------



## invadergir

*AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR (UK import) 4.5/5
PQ: 5/5
3D: 5/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

Well, it took over a month to get to me. I finally got my 3D copy from Zavvi in the UK. I have all my marvel films pretty much in the steelbook 3d cases and Disney no longer wants to release them here anymore, 3D that is. Anyways the movie I think was better on this 2nd viewing. I liked in theatres but at the home this just got better, because my projector and amazing 3D transfer just upped the fun factor. It truly is one of most stunning 3D discs I have, even minus wanting maybe a few more pop out moments. Disney is still screwing up their audio but kinda remedied upping the volume about 10dbs higher then what I normally watch at. Can’t wait for the 2nd part and rumours of them doing another version with the opened up IMAX ratio to watch. Import this disc


----------



## ScottAvery

3DBob said:


> If you have a lot of kids watching your movies, then I suggest you decrease your screen size in the Settings. This will also decrease the infinity separation.


I'm confused a bit by this concept. Shouldn't you have to increase the size in settings to cause a reduction relative to the actual physical dimensions which are not changing?" I have not yet made tweaks to my settings and I know there must be some improvement to be made. There are a few scenes that literally bring tears to my eyes, in a bad way.


----------



## deano86

ScottAvery said:


> I'm confused a bit by this concept. Shouldn't you have to increase the size in settings to cause a reduction relative to the actual physical dimensions which are not changing?" I have not yet made tweaks to my settings and I know there must be some improvement to be made. There are a few scenes that literally bring tears to my eyes, in a bad way.


If you are confused, then just try out the adjustments for yourself and see what works best for you...


----------



## ScottAvery

deano86 said:


> If you are confused, then just try out the adjustments for yourself and see what works best for you...


I'm more concerned about what is right for the kids who need the smaller separation, which I cannot see for myself. I want to understand the theory before I subject them to potential visual torture.


----------



## 3DBob

ScottAvery said:


> I'm more concerned about what is right for the kids who need the smaller separation, which I cannot see for myself. I want to understand the theory before I subject them to potential visual torture.



I your bluray player allows changing the screen size or in Options, - or + to change where the 3D window is, then you can change the separation of objects. I have a 160" screen. When I change the screen size to 160", the bluray player tries to limit the objects furthest back in depth to 2.5", which is about the limit of an adult eye separation. Go up to the screen and measure the furthest object in depth. Try a city scape, stars, or something like that. It doesn't work all the time, especially if you are watching some of the IMAX stuff. Their separation sometimes is way out of line for some scenes. If you try selecting a smaller screen size, it might not work. Reason is, let's say you are watching a screen larger than 100", but you set it to 100". It will then set the depth separation to 2.5" for that screen size. But if you have a larger screen, you will blow up the image so the separation is too much. So best to set it for a larger screen size than what you have. That will keep the separation less since it thinks you are blowing up the image larger, and therefore it's reducing the separation to account for that. It's not an exact science, though. If you also can change the window depth in the 3D Options on the remote, try doing that as well. This is usually used to force more objects into or out of the room space between you and the screen.

Also, if your eyes go bonkers, then you might have the separation reversed. You can change this in the 3D projector menu with most projectors. Try putting your glasses on upside down. That will easily tell you if the separation is reversed.


----------



## ScottAvery

3DBob said:


> I your bluray player allows changing the screen size or in Options, - or + to change where the 3D window is, then you can change the separation of objects. I have a 160" screen. When I change the screen size to 160", the bluray player tries to limit the objects furthest back in depth to 2.5", which is about the limit of an adult eye separation. Go up to the screen and measure the furthest object in depth. Try a city scape, stars, or something like that. It doesn't work all the time, especially if you are watching some of the IMAX stuff. Their separation sometimes is way out of line for some scenes. If you try selecting a smaller screen size, it might not work. Reason is, let's say you are watching a screen larger than 100", but you set it to 100". It will then set the depth separation to 2.5" for that screen size. But if you have a larger screen, you will blow up the image so the separation is too much. So best to set it for a larger screen size than what you have. That will keep the separation less since it thinks you are blowing up the image larger, and therefore it's reducing the separation to account for that. It's not an exact science, though. If you also can change the window depth in the 3D Options on the remote, try doing that as well. This is usually used to force more objects into or out of the room space between you and the screen.
> 
> Also, if your eyes go bonkers, then you might have the separation reversed. You can change this in the 3D projector menu with most projectors. Try putting your glasses on upside down. That will easily tell you if the separation is reversed.


Thank you for the clarification. I will definitely try adjusting that value to larger. I am curious how using an A-lens and CIH scheme affects this measurement given that there will be a much greater range of possible active screen dimensions (a few feet in variance). Seems I may also have to update that value between aspect ratio changes. I'll start with trying a higher value though for sure.

The one scene that bugs me the most is in Passengers, which I use for some testing since it has SDR, 3d and 4k versions in same box. The scene is around chapter 7 or 8. Aurora is sitting near a window of stars dictating her book. (star field against dirty glass window, black clothing against light skin tone) As soon as the star field portion ends it jumps to her running down a hallway and I immediately go cross-eyed.


----------



## 3DBob

ScottAvery said:


> The one scene that bugs me the most is in Passengers, which I use for some testing since it has SDR, 3d and 4k versions in same box. The scene is around chapter 7 or 8. Aurora is sitting near a window of stars dictating her book. (star field against dirty glass window, black clothing against light skin tone) As soon as the star field portion ends it jumps to her running down a hallway and I immediately go cross-eyed.


I will check that out tonight and see if I can get measurements. You might have objects pulled into the room. If you go crosseyed, it means you are trying to converge an object with negative parallax, and your brain is still thinking it's positive parallax. That will instantly create an inverse 3D image. I can see you having problems with that.


----------



## rural scribe

*Cease Fire 3D (1953) Kino Lorber*

I watched this (B/W) "Cease Fire" 3D blu ray rental the other night and the 3D (native) is really good, with some popouts (mostly artillery and tank gun barrels).

The acting is very wooden, and that's to be expected in that most of the "actors" are actually real U.S. Army soldiers with combat experience in Korea, portraying soldiers like themselves on actual Korean battlefields. 

According to the 3D promo included on the disk, some of these same soldiers, selected for this movie from the 7th Infantry Bayonet Division, even went back to fighting in Korea after being in this movie.

There is an introduction to the film by General Mark W. Clark, Commander-in-Chief of the United Nations Command in the Far East, who also appeared in person at some premieres of this movie. The disk also includes alternative introductions by the general. The movie has the usual "intermission" pause in the middle for 3D films of this era.

The movie, restored by the 3D Film Archive people, is set in the final days of the Korean War, when rumors of a cease fire were rampant. No soldier wanted to die on the last day of the war.

"Easy Company" is assigned the task of scouting an enemy position atop a hill and is also on the lookout for a sizable enemy advance in the area. A trek through a minefield and skirting a friendly fire barrage, as well as the attack on the hill, make up most of the action.

While there is strong leadership in Easy Company, the movie also shows a certain amount of collaborative decision making going on, a lot more of that than I expected.

The full cooperation of the U.S. military is evident in the film with tanks and jets filmed in combat. There are no moral quandaries here. It is all black and white, literally and figuratively. The movie telegraphs the impending death of one soldier through a fairly hackneyed plot device.

As a journalist, I was interested in the portrayal of the press corps at Panmunjom as they wait for word on the cease fire. There is a good back and forth between the journalists (who I assume were actual actors). Some of them are cynical and others hope for peace. 

It isn't exactly a documentary, but it sure has the feel of reality about it, the sense of what it is like on an actual patrol in a real war zone.

More on this here:
http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/cease-fire


----------



## 3DBob

Skyscraper - Amazon US - Atmos included. 2.40:1 format.

Received it yesterday. Watched on my 160" screen last night. This is definitely one for 3D, and the bigger the screen the better. I did not see this in the theater, now wish I did. I would like to say it's typical Dwayne Johnson, but this is more intense. The movie reminded me of San Andreas -- some of the same shtick. I don't usually feel an adrenalin rush when watching a movie, but this one got me going. If you are afraid of heights, you might leave the room and lose your cookies. It is that intense. One cliff hangar after another.

Reasonable back-story setup and characters. Takes a while to understand the premise of what criminals are trying to achieve. In fact, that isn't really revealed until near the end. The skyscraper looks real and has some fascinating features. Some of the best CGI I've seen lately. The wind-turbin sequence near the end was breathtaking. Yes, you need to leave your good sense at the door and bring lots of popcorn. There are lots of "awe, come on," moments, and "oh, please, he would be dead ten time over."

The 3D is very good with excellent depth, especially the views from high up the skyscraper looking to the ground below. There are the usual defocused backgrounds on close ups used in most 2D movies, but that is understandable for a conversion. It appeared to me, though, that the director did have 3D in mind for some scenes, as without 3D, they would seem flat and not as threatening. I would give it a 4 of 5 for 3D.

As for Audio, I got a real kick out of it. You definitely have to turn this one up. The surround sound will draw you right into the picture. I give Audio a 5 of 5.

As for image quality, color and contrast, I would say on par with Marvel movies. There are some dark scenes, but I didn't find them unreasonable. I would give it 4 of 5.

Definitely one for my collection and want to watch again. Could be a family movie, but might scare the heck out of some kids and spouses.


----------



## 3DBob

Knowing that the *Ant Man and The Wasp* was coming soon, I thought I would revisit watching *Ant Man*, which came out in 2015. Wow, I forgot what a revolutionary 3D pic that was. It really requires 3D to feel the smallness of Ant Man in a big world. I'm not sure why I didn't have the same feeling watching it back then. Maybe I was too tired to pay attention to it. If you haven't seen it in a while, take a look. Great audio and 3D!


----------



## tomtastic

I decided to re watch all the MCU movies, all 19 of them so far, yeah I know, that many, not including the new Ant Man since I don't have it yet. So 3 weeks later I finally got thru all of them, I hadn't seen the last Thor, Black Panther or Infinity War so finally got those watched.

I have to say, the 3D in these is without a doubt some of the best there is. Especially the Guardians of the Galaxy movies, Ant Man, Thor Ragnarok was excellent 3D too, a lot of out of screen effects. I like the use of the IMAX screen ratio but I think they should just leave it open all the time like Ant Man.


----------



## 3DBob

I'm getting the same bug to watch all the Marvel stuff again, and others. Last night I watched* I, Robot*, which they originally filmed in Super 35 and reduced to widescreen 2.40:1 . The 3D version is 1.78:1, but looks like they took the original Super 35 frame for many of the shots. Since they used film back in 2003, they had to digitally create the cgi and put on film. Anyway, this was pre-Avatar cgi, and wow, I was impressed again by it. Of course, the 3D conversion was a done more recently in 2012, and I have to say, it's one of the worst I've seen. If you want to see how far conversions have improved, watch this. Still enjoyable, though.


----------



## tomtastic

I, Robot was done using JVC software, algorithms alone, not hands on tooling so it's probably not much better than built in 3D converters. I remember reading articles about it at the time touting it as the next big thing for conversion 3D, so glad that didn't go over. There's a reason there's a big list of conversion people in the credits, a flip of a switch can't do it right. Either native 3D or conversion by Stereo D, Legend 3D. Prime Focus World, there's a few others.


----------



## deano86

3DBob said:


> Knowing that the *Ant Man and The Wasp* was coming soon, I thought I would revisit watching *Ant Man*, which came out in 2015. Wow, I forgot what a revolutionary 3D pic that was. It really requires 3D to feel the smallness of Ant Man in a big world. I'm not sure why I didn't have the same feeling watching it back then. Maybe I was too tired to pay attention to it. If you haven't seen it in a while, take a look. Great audio and 3D!


+1... Yes! One of my favorite titles for 3D .....and just a fun movie.


----------



## tomtastic

Solo, yeah it was another dark movie, but this one is on another level of dark. I would say about 90 percent of the scenes were in darkly lit areas with available light only. So viewed on projector, at times I had trouble seeing what was going on. The 3D was average at best. Not much out of screen effects and depth even seemed a bit shy too but it's really hard to judge the 3D when you can't see the images. After viewing I spot tested a few scenes on my 65" OLED and of course it's a completely different movie, however I would not say it really improves the look of the movie much. It's still murky, hazy and very, very dim. I will watch the _entire_ movie again on OLED next viewing but I can already see it is better but not by a lot.

Just doing some googling, there were complaints in the theaters when released but they blamed the projectionists. Lol, wrong! It's the movie itself. On my OLED from spot testing, it rarely got very bright. There were some very dark scenes, and maybe just too many. Overall, they just didn't provide enough lighting in almost every scene except for the outdoor scenes and even those seemed very murky.

Yeah, an utter fail on the cinematography.


----------



## 3DBob

To me, Solo, is a nail in the 3D coffin. I've tried to watch it 3 times, and tried to adjust the brightness all different ways, and I just gave up. Really sad. What was Ron Howard thinking?


----------



## tomtastic

A couple other recent 3D views, The Jungle Book, 3D was excellent and the movie was decent too. Many out of window effects.

Ready Player One, movie was better than expected. When I first saw the trailer during Blade Runner it really look cheesy and it was a little but much better than expected. The movie looked great all the way through and the 3D was just as good, very good effects shots.


----------



## rural scribe

*Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters (2013)*



drummerbill said:


> Wife and I just watched Hansel + Gretel Witch Hunters 3d, another great bargain sealed disc from E-bay !
> Great 3d depth depth and a bunch of interesting pop-outs !! I read a few reviews and the use of the "F-bomb", and switching of regional dialect inflection did not bother us much.


I picked up Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters (2013) at a pawn shop for $5 yesterday and watched it last night. I agree with Drummerbill. This is an enjoyable, unserious movie, despite the gore. This is described as a "hybrid" conversion from 2D with 3D cgi elements, apparently.

Anyway, the 3D looks good. There is plenty of action, some comedy (similar to Monty Python comedy elements, complete with casual anachronisms) and the story isn't bad.

It has some good actors, too, with Jeremy Renner, Famke Janssen, Peter Stormare and Thomas Mann. Looks like there might be a sequel in the works.


----------



## 3DBob

The Meg - From BestBuy

I expected Jaws 4 and in some respects it is toward the end. That said, I enjoyed it mainly because of the excellent production values. As a 3D conversion, this is one of the best I've seen, especially the depth across and into the water. Color and contrast were also good, almost HDR quality. I like good scifi that uses technology that actually makes sense, and this movie has that. Jason Strahan--main character--has the usual strong-man persona, going a step beyond James Bond. He seemed correct for the part. Other actors fit in as well, and there was good character development. Sure there are a lot of predictable plot values taken from past movies, but as a whole they appear to fit the movie. Interesting how the gore was handled. There were a few moments, but most of it is hidden to let your mind fill it in. I didn't feel the stress of waiting for things to happen as I did when first watching Jaws, but that's probably because I've seen so much of this type of violent suspense/action lately. While an adult movie plot, it will probably be watched as a family movie because we adults are so used to this type of shock and awe gore, and kids see this in about every video game they play now.

As for 3D popouts, there are a couple to enjoy--I remember flinching twice. It appeared the director knew this would be a 3D movie and filmed it with many top views and depth views to use the 3D depth to it's maximum. You definitely want to see this in 3D. The mix of cgi sharks and human interaction was quite seamless.

I would rate 3D as a 5 of 5, it is excellent and very native-like. Audio was good, but I would have liked more in-your-face sound during the action parts. I would give it a 4 of 5. Overall quality of the film production is a 4.5 of 5.

I can understand why movies like this get mixed reviews. Given all the Sharknado and Jaws movies of the past, it's hard to come up with a fresh plot. This does steal a lot of the Godzilla type of "wake up the creature, and he will end up destroying you" type of plot line, and many will give it a ho-hum for that. I wouldn't spend a lot of time analyzing this movie, just get a big bowl of popcorn, sit back and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## grubadub

just watched "A Christmas Carol" with Jim Carrey. enjoyed it very much. very well done with some great 3D effects. and it's perfect for this time of year. check it out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## deano86

grubadub said:


> just watched "A Christmas Carol" with Jim Carrey. enjoyed it very much. very well done with some great 3D effects. and it's perfect for this time of year. check it out if you haven't seen it.


Yup... and the Polar Express too!


----------



## 3DBob

Ant Man and the Wasp - Amazon.uk Region Free mixed format 3D.

3D conversions are getting to the point where native 3D really doesn't mean much now. The director used 3D to it's fullest, I think. The plot line was a little different than I expected. It played off the Marvel Universe theme, but was more relavant to the Ant world than the Universe. Acting was okay and Paul Ruud (Ant) played a goof off, which is part of his own personality, and they left a lot of the antic dialogue in the movie. It was okay the first half, but got a little tedious in the second half. Evangeline Lilly (Wasp) was a good choice for the Wasp and good match to Ruud. The 3D effects were great when used effectively with some good pop-outs and great depth cues. 3D was definitely a 5 of 5, and I wouldn't want to watch this any other way. The switch to full-screen from wide screen formats was done where it made sense and added to the wow-factor.

I give a 5 of 5 for using great-looking technology. Definitely, a lot of thought went into making it "real" vs. "fantasy," which I liked. Some of the other Marvel movies tend to roam around the fantasy world a little too much.

Audio was good, but I thought it didn't have enough surround, so I give it a 4 of 5, but your experience could differ depending on your audio system.

Image quality, color and contrast were excellent. I'd say a 4.5 of 5. No dark scenes to bother with, very good sharpness and contrast throughout. Limited judder despite the action sequences, which were very involved.

The ending and short epilogue gave hints to a follow-on movie. I would definitely rate this as a good family movie, but you really need to see the first one: Ant Man, to get a feel for some of it. There is also some leverage of Justice League events as well, that might not be understood. So it doesn't stand alone as a separate movie.


----------



## Newuser2018

3DBob said:


> I your bluray player allows changing the screen size or in Options, - or + to change where the 3D window is, then you can change the separation of objects. I have a 160" screen. When I change the screen size to 160", the bluray player tries to limit the objects furthest back in depth to 2.5", which is about the limit of an adult eye separation. Go up to the screen and measure the furthest object in depth. Try a city scape, stars, or something like that. It doesn't work all the time, especially if you are watching some of the IMAX stuff. Their separation sometimes is way out of line for some scenes. If you try selecting a smaller screen size, it might not work. Reason is, let's say you are watching a screen larger than 100", but you set it to 100". It will then set the depth separation to 2.5" for that screen size. But if you have a larger screen, you will blow up the image so the separation is too much. So best to set it for a larger screen size than what you have. That will keep the separation less since it thinks you are blowing up the image larger, and therefore it's reducing the separation to account for that. It's not an exact science, though. If you also can change the window depth in the 3D Options on the remote, try doing that as well. This is usually used to force more objects into or out of the room space between you and the screen.
> 
> Also, if your eyes go bonkers, then you might have the separation reversed. You can change this in the 3D projector menu with most projectors. Try putting your glasses on upside down. That will easily tell you if the separation is reversed.


WoW..very detailed explanation. Hats off....
Need your expert's view please.
I have Epson 2150 PJ, 120" Screen & a normal Samsung player (of course with 3D BluRay support).
I have been watching all my 3D movies till now without any adjustment done anywhere. 
Could you please let me know what is the optimal adjustments I should do if i want to see more of pop-outs in 3D movie?


----------



## inspector

Just received my copy of CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON: COMPLETE LEGACY COLL. BD from Family Video for $26 w/free shipping. It has the numbers 00022 located in the top right corner of the bar code.

THE CREATURE 3D looks the same as the original, and REVENGE looks fantastic. Nice to finally get to see it in its OAR. Then again, the SD in 1.37:1 looks damn good upscaled to 4K. It's also nice to see TCWAU in it's OAR and the BD is quite nice. Same as above for the SD.

The 3D was great all the way through it. THANK YOU 3D FILM ARCHIVE FOR THIS LONG AWAITED FILM!!!

Anyway, I was tired of waiting for Amazon and I'm very happy that it's now in my collection


----------



## 3DBob

Newuser2018 said:


> WoW..very detailed explanation. Hats off....
> Need your expert's view please.
> I have Epson 2150 PJ, 120" Screen & a normal Samsung player (of course with 3D BluRay support).
> I have been watching all my 3D movies till now without any adjustment done anywhere.
> Could you please let me know what is the optimal adjustments I should do if i want to see more of pop-outs in 3D movie?


 Thanks, What Samsung player do you have?


----------



## Newuser2018

3DBob said:


> Thanks, What Samsung player do you have?


I have Samsung HT-J5530 1000-Watt 5.1-Channel 3D Blu-ray Home Theatre System (https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...3d-blu-ray-home-theatre-system/10370030.aspx?)

I see in my Epson 2150 PJ 3D Menu on some adjustments like 3D Depth ranging from -10 to 10. Any idea what is the best/optimal value to achieve max/best Pop-out effects?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3DBob

Newuser2018 said:


> I have Samsung HT-J5530 1000-Watt 5.1-Channel 3D Blu-ray Home Theatre System (https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...3d-blu-ray-home-theatre-system/10370030.aspx?)
> 
> I see in my Epson 2150 PJ 3D Menu on some adjustments like 3D Depth ranging from -10 to 10. Any idea what is the best/optimal value to achieve max/best Pop-out effects?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you look at 3D as looking through a window, then all objects are normally within the window. Pop-outs are objects that go through the window into audience space. Most 3D is best if all the objects to the far right or left do not break the window plane, only the center objects break through the window. To achieve this, you would adjust the depth so that the further object in a landscape scene is 2.5 inches apart in Left/Right eye separation with the glasses off. This is easily measurable. Just go up to the screen and measure it. You will have to use an outdoor landscape scene to do this typically, as in the furthest building, mountain, tree, etc. They should be at infinity, which for your eyes will be about 2.5 inches apart. Once you have done this, you have the best depth ranging between -10 to 10. Now if you want to get creative, back off that depth until you have distant objects at about 1-2 inches apart. This will force more objects through the 3D window into audience space. For close up scenes most of the objects will break the window plane into your space. You don't want to do this too much, or it will hurt your eyes, because anything that comes through the window will make you cross-eyed to view it. Does that make sense? Less distance depth will cause more pop-outs.


----------



## invadergir

*THE INCREDIBLES 2 4/5
3D: 4.25/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

I enjoyed this movie much better on my 2nd viewing. Saw it in theatres back in July and liked the movie, but found it lacking. This 2nd viewing I noticed the subtle things I missed before (minus the obvious bad guy) Also thought the 3D was pretty weak too, but thank god for the home theatre experience. Much better colours and great depth throughout. Audio was jacked up on the receiver but when I found the sweet spot is was a great track with *shock face* good bass too. Well worth the import from the UK.


----------



## rural scribe

*beauty and the beast (2017)*

I finally got around to watching my 3D copy of Beauty and Beast (2017 live action). 

I bought this region free blu-ray recently from the UK through an ebay seller. This is the single-disk package, which I was able to buy for less than the 3D rental price.

I thought the 3D was excellent for a conversion. Plenty of depth, with a few popouts.

This version of the film is a bit different than the animated 1991 movie (I also have the 3D disc of that). There are some additional songs in this one. It isn't quite as good as the original film, but it is a worthy remake, and it still has those great Alan Menken and Howard Ashman songs, unmatched in movies these days.

Luke Evans is exceptional as the vain villain Gaston, and his comic sidekick, LeFou (Josh Gad) is almost as good.

Emma Thompson, as Mrs. Potts, sings the title song almost as well as Angela Lansbury did in the original, and that is saying something.

Emma Watson is effective as the main character, Belle. Kevin Kline is good as Belle's father.


----------



## 3DBob

Venom - Amazon imported Region Free, Format 2.39:1


This is the back story of the origin of Venom, so anything I say about the story will give it away. This is not about someone who turns into a snake...lol. The first 30 minutes are a real yawn, and I thought the characters were miscast. Especially Tom Hardy and his forced American accent (he's a British actor). But as the story finally moves along into more action, it becomes obvious that Hardy is the right person for this. It still has a bit of B movie Dumb and Dumber character quality about it, so grab a 6 pack of beer, a big bowl of buttered popcorn and leave your brain at the door. It aligns more with Dr. Strange, where the main character is a normal person thrown into extraordinary circumstances. Now that I really haven't told you about the story, I'm sure you can't resist it. I did enjoy it, and the epilogue trailer for the next Venom movie (watch after the credits pass) shows Woody Harrelson as the next evil antagonist--and I must say that he will be a perfect match for the Venom type of humor.

3D is good. In fact, this movie is sharp with good focus and reasonably lit for a 3D movie. If you have a 4K projector, this will look 4K-like. Depth was good, not many popouts, but some. CGI was good, but the transition into Venom sometimes looked too cheesy to me, but I doubt most would notice this. I would give 3D a 4.5 out of 5 mainly because it was so 4K looking. CGI, maybe a 3 of 5.

Sound was good to excellent with Dolby Atmos. I would give it a 4 of 5.

Overall, I would give the movie a 3.5 of 5. I can say that some of you will love it, and some will walk away shaking your head.


----------



## inspector

THUNDER AND THE MAGIC HOUSE, IMO, the best post 3D film out there except the originals. This should be in everyone's 3D collection!!!


----------



## d james

inspector said:


> THUNDER AND THE MAGIC HOUSE, IMO, the best post 3D film out there except the originals. This should be in everyone's 3D collection!!!


Very fun movie for 3d, like that opening act, not a bad movie to watch over either

Just watched mysteries of the unseen world, short movie but fun tho see in 3d

What is this originals you speak of?


----------



## inspector

Well, those that have been released so far from the 50's are:


CEASE FIRE
CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON
DIAL M FOR MURDER
DRAGONFLY SQUARDON
GOG
GUN FURY
HOUSE OF WAX
INFERNO
IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE
KISS ME KATE
MAD MAGICIAN
MAN IN BLACK
THE MAZE
MISS SADIE THOMPSON
REVENGE OF THE CREATURE 
SANGAREE
SEPTEMBER STORM
THOSE REDHEADS FROM SEATTLE


with JIVARO coming out on March 26th. There are later ones:


APE
THE BUBBLE (roadshow version coming)
THE MASK
THE STEWARDESSES
3D RARITIES (RARITIES 2 coming)


Now your collection will be almost complete.


Inspector


----------



## 3DBob

Spiders 3D - 2013 Movie shot in Native 3D. Available for cheap on Amazon and Ebay.

Definitely a popcorn movie, but it was shot with 3D cameras, so the depth is real. It starts out in space and ends up on Earth as part of a satellite mishap--enough said. There are some 3D anomolies now and then, especially with quick pans. And a couple of seat jumping moments, but not a lot of popouts. Spiders are CGI of course, but look okay, and the integration into live 3D scenes is done well. I enjoyed it, but if you think native 3D is better than conversions, you might think twice after you see this. Images are sharp, and depth is good overall, but it tends to have a staged feel sometimes. It's filmed in Bulgaria in what looks like a ghost town restaged into an active city. Lots of dark underground scenes, but lighting is still reasonable. I'd give the 3D a 3 of 5, the movie a 3 of 5 and audio, so so, maybe a 2 of 5, but that makes sense for a movie filmed in 2012. Bring popcorn and beer to this one. Mostly like a grindhouse B movie sci-fi plot.


----------



## d james

inspector said:


> Well, those that have been released so far from the 50's are:
> 
> 
> CEASE FIRE
> CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON
> DIAL M FOR MURDER
> DRAGONFLY SQUARDON
> GOG
> GUN FURY
> HOUSE OF WAX
> INFERNO
> IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE
> KISS ME KATE
> MAD MAGICIAN
> MAN IN BLACK
> THE MAZE
> MISS SADIE THOMPSON
> REVENGE OF THE CREATURE
> SANGAREE
> SEPTEMBER STORM
> THOSE REDHEADS FROM SEATTLE
> 
> 
> with JIVARO coming out on March 26th. There are later ones:
> 
> 
> APE
> THE BUBBLE (roadshow version coming)
> THE MASK
> THE STEWARDESSES
> 3D RARITIES (RARITIES 2 coming)
> 
> 
> Now your collection will be almost complete.
> 
> 
> Inspector


Now your talkin! I've been trying to collect all of these, haven't been disappointed with any that I have, wish some weren't limited release copies, makes it hard to get how is the mask, read it's in 3d in only a few scenes, makes it a little less value for the high price

Haven't heard of man in black, I'll have to check that out

Do you own all of these? Any you'd recommend over others?


----------



## inspector

I own 279 3Ders and all of the above. My favorite one of the originals is IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE. The best post 3D that I have seen is THUNDER IN THE HOUSE OF MAGIC. Next would be MINIONS. The film starts out in 1.85:1, switches to 2.35:1 during the end credits and all kinds of things come out of the picture and into the black bars...like it's coming out of the picture into the room.


It pays to have a Region Free player. Ones that I have coming from Germany are (VENOM; SPIDERMAN; A NEW UNIVERSE(sometimes a slightly different title as the US) and from the UK (MORTAL ENGINES; HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON 3), from the US are (AQUAMAN; THE GRINCH and JIVARO). 


We're still wondering about ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL.


Inspector


----------



## tomtastic

Revenge of the Creature. Anyone know if Amazon is shipping the corrected version yet? I guess when it was released they encoded it to SbS half resolution and everyone was mad so they said they were issuing a new Blu ray 3D version.


----------



## d james

inspector said:


> I own 279 3Ders and all of the above. My favorite one of the originals is IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE. The best post 3D that I have seen is THUNDER IN THE HOUSE OF MAGIC. Next would be MINIONS. The film starts out in 1.85:1, switches to 2.35:1 during the end credits and all kinds of things come out of the picture and into the black bars...like it's coming out of the picture into the room.
> 
> 
> It pays to have a Region Free player. Ones that I have coming from Germany are (VENOM; SPIDERMAN; A NEW UNIVERSE(sometimes a slightly different title as the US) and from the UK (MORTAL ENGINES; HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON 3), from the US are (AQUAMAN; THE GRINCH and JIVARO).
> 
> 
> We're still wondering about ALITA: BATTLE ANGEL.
> 
> 
> Inspector


Wow you are quite the collector, nice to see someone else have such a love for 3d. I've been very tempted to get a region free player, but figure I'll do that as i run out of usa titles, i can't help but keep buying them, fun addiction


----------



## inspector

d james said:


> Wow you are quite the collector, nice to see someone else have such a love for 3d. I've been very tempted to get a region free player, but figure I'll do that as i run out of usa titles, i can't help but keep buying them, fun addiction


Here is where you can buy your REGION FREE player (hopefully 3D/4K) from: https://www.220-electronics.com/


I had my Sammy K8500 turned into REGION FREE there. Almost all my 3Ders are coming from Amazon UK and eBay. MusicMagpie (used) from Amazon UK and from eBay Mediamerchuk (new) from the UK.


----------



## Steve P.

d james said:


> Now your talkin! I've been trying to collect all of these, haven't been disappointed with any that I have, wish some weren't limited release copies, makes it hard to get how is the mask, read it's in 3d in only a few scenes, makes it a little less value for the high price
> 
> Haven't heard of man in black, I'll have to check that out
> 
> Do you own all of these? Any you'd recommend over others?


*The actual title is "Man in the Dark" (1953).*


----------



## impetigo

d james said:


> Wow you are quite the collector, nice to see someone else have such a love for 3d. I've been very tempted to get a region free player, but figure I'll do that as i run out of usa titles, i can't help but keep buying them, fun addiction


If you have a popular model (e.g. Oppo BDP/UDP series) you may find region free hacks (both software and hardware) on ebay. I bought one for my BDP and UDP (the BDP one was reasonably priced but the UDP one was almost double, for no discernible reason) and there's an option to install inside the case for a clean look (it simply plugs into something on the circuit board, plug n' play). Totally worth it as I have more and more UK region (B or 2) 3D blu-rays. You have to punch in a code using the player's buttons but I program that into my Harmony remote so it's easy to toggle between regions. Otherwise, it's a good investment to buy a player that's already modified to be region free.


----------



## inspector

impetigo said:


> If you have a popular model (e.g. Oppo BDP/UDP series) you may find region free hacks (both software and hardware) on ebay. I bought one for my BDP and UDP (the BDP one was reasonably priced but the UDP one was almost double, for no discernible reason) and there's an option to install inside the case for a clean look (it simply plugs into something on the circuit board, plug n' play). Totally worth it as I have more and more UK region (B or 2) 3D blu-rays. You have to punch in a code using the player's buttons but I program that into my Harmony remote so it's easy to toggle between regions. Otherwise, it's a good investment to buy a player that's already modified to be region free.



https://www.220-electronics.com/reg...MIxuOM57js4AIVayqtBh2_KAl-EAEYASABEgIEiPD_BwE


----------



## inspector

The 3D sure made this come alive. Plenty of depth, but I forgot about it and just enjoyed the Disney magic!!!


----------



## fingersdlp

TT3D: Closer to the Edge

Documents a very dangerous Isle of Man Tourist Trophy - motorcycle racing. Was surprisingly entertaining and the footage is immersive. 100% RT for what its worth (with 18 reviews). Pleasant surprise with good and sometimes great 3D - I suspect the parts that are great are native. Parts from the bike eye view I am not sure. 

(copied from my post on another forum as I wanted to share here as well)


----------



## Mr.G

*Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace 3D* (1999) - Purchased from a Russian eBay source. The 3D was awful - looked very flat. I feared this would be the case since it was a post stereo conversion. Shame.











*Pacific Rim 3D* (2013) - Guillermo Del Toro directs. After watching _Phantom Menace_ in 3D this film was like a shot of adrenaline. This has got to be near the top of my list for 3D excellence. Great color and contrast, great depth of field and pop outs. Highly recommended.


----------



## deano86

Mr.G said:


> *Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace 3D* (1999) - Purchased from a Russian eBay source. The 3D was awful - looked very flat. I feared this would be the case since it was a post stereo conversion. Shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pacific Rim 3D* (2013) - Guillermo Del Toro directs. After watching _Phantom Menace_ in 3D this film was like a shot of adrenaline. This has got to be near the top of my list for 3D excellence. Great color and contrast, great depth of field and pop outs. Highly recommended.


Funny.... the very thing you cite as the reason for the poor 3D in Star Wars: Episode 1.... a post stereo conversion........ is the exact same thing that was used on Pacific Rim! But, I read that Guillermo del Toro made a point to allow extra time to do the stereo conversion correctly! Whereas the Star Wars Episode 1 3D was widely panned as being poor... which is bizarre when you think about how obsessive George Lucas was about how his films looked.


----------



## Mr.G

deano86 said:


> Funny.... the very thing you cite as the reason for the poor 3D in Star Wars: Episode 1.... a post stereo conversion........ is the exact same thing that was used on Pacific Rim! But, I read that Guillermo del Toro made a point to allow extra time to do the stereo conversion correctly! Whereas the Star Wars Episode 1 3D was widely panned as being poor... *which is bizarre when you think about how obsessive George Lucas was about how his films looked.*


Yes, that is strange and disappointing.


----------



## tomtastic

Post conversion has gotten better over time. There were a number of movies early on that didn't look as good as they could now. Clash of the Titans was one. Also, the prequels were shot on Sony HD Cams (1080 lines) so you can't expect the quality to really improve much. Don't expect there would be an Ultra HD release either for those.

Edit: Correction, I didn't see you were referring to a Blu ray 3D source, thought you were discussing the theatrical release and post conversion provided by Prime Focus. It was never officially released onto Blu ray 3D, so that's probably a computer app derived conversion not studio sanctioned so it's a bootleg. You've been had.


----------



## 3DBob

Mr.G said:


> *Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace 3D* (1999) - Purchased from a Russian eBay source. The 3D was awful - looked very flat. I feared this would be the case since it was a post stereo conversion. Shame.


 I've bought some foreign 3D blurays in the past, and it turned out they were not 3D, but simply 2D set back into the 3D window, which is easy to do and a fake 3D copy. That said, if it is not that, and there is some weird flat 3D, then you might have the eyes reversed. Some foreign movies will show as Left/Right switched. Try Inverting Eyes and see what that does.


----------



## deano86

3DBob said:


> I've bought some foreign 3D blurays in the past, and it turned out they were not 3D, but simply 2D set back into the 3D window, which is easy to do and a fake 3D copy. That said, if it is not that, and there is some weird flat 3D, then you might have the eyes reversed. Some foreign movies will show as Left/Right switched. Try Inverting Eyes and see what that does.


But if played via disc in a player, it should automatically detect the Left/right switch if that is the case... unless this really is a bootleg rip and burn... Hmm Russian source??? No way!!


----------



## 3DBob

deano86 said:


> But if played via disc in a player, it should automatically detect the Left/right switch if that is the case... unless this really is a bootleg rip and burn... Hmm Russian source??? No way!!


 Absolutely, a false statement. I get about half that work fine and half don't lately--and these are typical commercial US blurays, and I have a Sony X700 bluray player. A lot depends on your shutterglasses. Shutterglasses usually have a button that you can push to switch it, if not your projector or TV will definitely have a switch under the 3D features.


----------



## deano86

3DBob said:


> Absolutely, a false statement. I get about half that work fine and half don't lately--and these are typical commercial US blurays, and I have a Sony X700 bluray player. A lot depends on your shutterglasses. Shutterglasses usually have a button that you can push to switch it, if not your projector or TV will definitely have a switch under the 3D features.


Well, I will defer that you will have collected way more 3d titles that I can even imagine! But IME, I have never had a studio produced 3d title disc that didn't play properly with my Sony players through to my Panasonic projectors and 3d glasses through the years. The only time I had to swap eyeview is when playing my titles through a media player from my NAS.... as it would not read the section of Hex code which tells the disc player which eye view to use first. Most likely, I figured a side effect of ripping them to the MKV format. I would then just make the switch in the Media player menu. 

And even then, the number of Right eye first manufactured titles (verified with MediaInfo) that needed to be swapped (in my collection anyway)....is less than 10% ... so it is perplexing to me as to why you would be running into about half that need to be swapped. The vast majority of my titles all seem to use the "almost" standard of Left eye first MVC.


----------



## 3DBob

deano86 said:


> Well, I will defer that you will have collected way more 3d titles that I can even imagine! But IME, I have never had a studio produced 3d title disc that didn't play properly with my Sony players through to my Panasonic projectors and 3d glasses through the years. The only time I had to swap eyeview is when playing my titles through a media player from my NAS.... as it would not read the section of Hex code which tells the disc player which eye view to use first. Most likely, I figured a side effect of ripping them to the MKV format. I would then just make the switch in the Media player menu.
> 
> And even then, the number of Right eye first manufactured titles (verified with MediaInfo) that needed to be swapped (in my collection anyway)....is less than 10% ... so it is perplexing to me as to why you would be running into about half that need to be swapped. The vast majority of my titles all seem to use the "almost" standard of Left eye first MVC.


It has to do with the projector and the glasses used. Some glasses don't sync correctly with every projector. It doesn't matter. My statements are secondary to my question whether you checked that when you were watching Phantom Menace as I have a friend that watched a 3D movie and complained how it was so flat looking--it was Pacific Rim. I asked him to swap eyes and he was blown away--just saying.


----------



## deano86

3DBob said:


> It has to do with the projector and the glasses used. Some glasses don't sync correctly with every projector. It doesn't matter. My statements are secondary to my question whether you checked that when you were watching Phantom Menace as I have a friend that watched a 3D movie and complained how it was so flat looking--it was Pacific Rim. I asked him to swap eyes and he was blown away--just saying.


Ya, that makes total sense.... although with my glasses/setup... if the eyeview is indeed reversed...man, does it look wonky!  But, depending on other displays/glasses etc... I could see that maybe the effect is maybe much more subtle, thus the confusion.... and unfortunately when it is all said and done.. this type of issue is another reason in the long list of reasons that 3d just didn't develop into fully into the mainstream... and is where it is now I guess.


----------



## Mr.G

3DBob said:


> I've bought some foreign 3D blurays in the past, and it turned out they were not 3D, but simply 2D set back into the 3D window, which is easy to do and a fake 3D copy. That said, if it is not that, and there is some weird flat 3D, then you might have the eyes reversed. Some foreign movies will show as Left/Right switched. Try Inverting Eyes and see what that does.


I am relatively new to 3D projection. I am using a Panasonic UB820 player, Epson HC4000 4K projector and ValueView 3D glasses.

When I ordered this foreign version of _Phantom Menace_ the thought it might be a fake certainly crossed my mind. Closer examination of the cover today shows that the text on the back cover is not crisply printed, more like one would print at home. The back of the Blu-ray has a dark color like a burned version might have. So I guess that answers that.

Could you explain 'inverting the eyes'? How would one do that using my equipment?


----------



## 2ndvizio

Epson uses Bluetooth for 3d sync so there shouldn't be a problem with an inverted image. I think it's the DLP projectors that can have the issue. But if you want to see what an inverted image is like, look through the glasses turning them upside down.


----------



## deano86

Mr.G said:


> I am relatively new to 3D projection. I am using a Panasonic UB820 player, Epson HC4000 4K projector and ValueView 3D glasses.
> 
> When I ordered this foreign version of _Phantom Menace_ the thought it might be a fake certainly crossed my mind. Closer examination of the cover today shows that the text on the back cover is not crisply printed, more like one would print at home. The back of the Blu-ray has a dark color like a burned version might have. So I guess that answers that.
> 
> Could you explain 'inverting the eyes'? How would one do that using my equipment?


Yup, it sounds like you definitely got a bootleg disc... so who knows what sort of 3d quality you are getting..if at all.. your projector(Home Cinema 4000) uses RF and not bluetooth for your 3d glasses syncing communication. So make certain your ValueView glasses are also RF models and not bluetooth or IR. But, keep in mind you are almost always better off locating and purchasing your original manufacturer glasses instead of 3rd party versions. Just refer to your manual... 

And technically, its not about how the glasses communicate anyway.. .whether it be IR or bluetooth or RF... If the glasses are using active shutter technology, and not passive (or filtered) eywear, then the eyeview can be displayed reversed. In the case of the Epson 4000 there is an Inverse 3D Glasses setting in the 3d menu.. You may also have a reverse eyeview setting in your bluray player menu that is easier to access. And IME, it is usually easy to tell of the eyeview is reversed ... as the image will kind of make you go "what the hell?" lol... And in that case, just flip your glasses over and put them on upside down for a quick check....


----------



## Newuser2018

*Just watched Point Break 3D*

Actually this movie in 3D is really impressive & lots of good pop-outs as well 
Not sure why not so good reviews about it....


----------



## drummerbill

Newuser2018 said:


> Actually this movie in 3D is really impressive & lots of good pop-outs as well
> Not sure why not so good reviews about it....


IMHO... The original was better. I agree that the 3d on the remake was good and offered a fun watch.


----------



## inspector

One of the best post newer films out there!!!


----------



## deano86

Cool... but mine has been delayed from Amazon... bummer.. at least I got it for a lot better price than what I see it selling for now I guess....


----------



## inspector

A real pleasure to watch one of the classics! Thank you Bob and company for this treasure!!!


----------



## 3DBob

*Aquaman* - Amazon 3D Bluray with digital

There have been several mentions of this here and in the Aquaman thread, but I thought I would add info about the presentation, etc. that others might find useful when making a decision to buy this.

It's a long movie--143 minutes! So make sure you have the time to watch it from start to finish, plenty of popcorn and have your glasses fully charged. It could be a family movie, but there is a lot of fighting and killing, and a few expletives, and rated PG-13 so be aware of that. (Frankly, I think most 8-year-old kids have seen and heard more than this in their short life-spans already.)

I usually like these kind of movies, when the science makes sense, but this movie is definitely in the fantasy realm with no redeeming scientific value. That said, I found myself liking it (and I'm old.. ). Just a side note, James Cameron said that one reason for the delay of the Avatar sequels was his effort to film underwater, and to get it right so it really looked like being underwater. Well, Aquaman takes place mostly underwater, and it looked fine to me. Sure, I could tell the actors were not underwater when filmed, so they used CGI to make hair wavy, add some light foggy, wavy water with debris in it, plus wavy water shields between water and air sequences. My critical eye still allowed it (haha), and the CGI required to hide the wires holding up the actors and make them flow through water was done expertly. Kudos for that. Someone really put in the effort to make the whole movie look consistent.

Acting is okay, Jason Mamoa, does an adequate job and doesn't take himself seriously, which adds to the normal guy caught up in extraordinary circumstances model--somewhat like Dr. Strange. Cracks me up to see Nicole Kidman in this--what on earth was she thinking? She does an okay job, though, and not hard to look at. Same for Amber Heard. Why do they always have the best hair and makeup all the time even underwater...lol? And, why do some breathe both air and underwater, while others cannot? Some of that is confusing. The movie plays it straight in the beginning, then goes into complete fantasy once the movie gets going.

3D was excellent. It was a GENER8 conversion, and they did Prometheus (Alien movie), Harry Potter, Jungle Book, Spiderman and more. The 3D layers are the best I've seen. The depth is infinite as it should be, and they have the window pushed forward so many objects break the window plane, a technique that Cameron does as well. They obviously used some mockup miniature models, but did an excellent job of making them look life-size. Not a lot of center-screen popouts, but there are some good trident-in-your-face shots. I would give 3D a 5 of 5, and so close to native, you can't tell the difference.

Sound was good to excellent with lots of surround. Get your woofer warmed up. I'd give it a 4 of 5.

Overall quality of the production and CGI is a 5 of 5. The budget was $200 million and shows. At times there are hundreds if not thousands of objects flying around in the water. If you've ever done CGI, you will appreciate the fact that each object has to have a 3D path and control, which takes a long time to get right. There is a lot of complexity in scenes that really didn't need to be there, but makes me want to view this again just to pay more attention to it. It reminds me somewhat of the overdone complexity of the last couple Transformer movies, that at times makes you wonder _what is really going on there_? They tempt you with a sequel during the first part of the credits, so I would think there is another movie in production now, and a lot of these movies have two movies being filmed at once as well.

Edit: Just want to add that if I were to buy this again, I would get the package with the DVD, especially if it has the special features of how this movie was made. The Amazon version just had the 3D bluray with no features and a digital download. So consider that. Best Buy has the bigger version bundles.


----------



## inspector

3DBob said:


> *Aquaman* - Amazon 3D Bluray with digital
> 
> There have been several mentions of this here and in the Aquaman thread, but I thought I would add info about the presentation, etc. that others might find useful when making a decision to buy this.
> 
> It's a long movie--143 minutes! So make sure you have the time to watch it from start to finish, plenty of popcorn and have your glasses fully charged. It could be a family movie, but there is a lot of fighting and killing, and a few expletives, and rated PG-13 so be aware of that. (Frankly, I think most 8-year-old kids have seen and heard more than this in their short life-spans already.)
> 
> I usually like these kind of movies, when the science makes sense, but this movie is definitely in the fantasy realm with no redeeming scientific value. That said, I found myself liking it (and I'm old.. ). Just a side note, James Cameron said that one reason for the delay of the Avatar sequels was his effort to film underwater, and to get it right so it really looked like being underwater. Well, Aquaman takes place mostly underwater, and it looked fine to me. Sure, I could tell the actors were not underwater when filmed, so they used CGI to make hair wavy, add some light foggy, wavy water with debris in it, plus wavy water shields between water and air sequences. My critical eye still allowed it (haha), and the CGI required to hide the wires holding up the actors and make them flow through water was done expertly. Kudos for that. Someone really put in the effort to make the whole movie look consistent.
> 
> Acting is okay, Jason Mamoa, does an adequate job and doesn't take himself seriously, which adds to the normal guy caught up in extraordinary circumstances model--somewhat like Dr. Strange. Cracks me up to see Nicole Kidman in this--what on earth was she thinking? She does an okay job, though, and not hard to look at. Same for Amber Heard. Why do they always have the best hair and makeup all the time even underwater...lol? And, why do some breathe both air and underwater, while others cannot? Some of that is confusing. The movie plays it straight in the beginning, then goes into complete fantasy once the movie gets going.
> 
> 3D was excellent. It was a GENER8 conversion, and they did Prometheus (Alien movie), Harry Potter, Jungle Book, Spiderman and more. The 3D layers are the best I've seen. The depth is infinite as it should be, and they have the window pushed forward so many objects break the window plane, a technique that Cameron does as well. They obviously used some mockup miniature models, but did an excellent job of making them look life-size. Not a lot of center-screen popouts, but there are some good trident-in-your-face shots. I would give 3D a 5 of 5, and so close to native, you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Sound was good to excellent with lots of surround. Get your woofer warmed up. I'd give it a 4 of 5.
> 
> Overall quality of the production and CGI is a 5 of 5. The budget was $200 million and shows. At times there are hundreds if not thousands of objects flying around in the water. If you've ever done CGI, you will appreciate the fact that each object has to have a 3D path and control, which takes a long time to get right. There is a lot of complexity in scenes that really didn't need to be there, but makes me want to view this again just to pay more attention to it. It reminds me somewhat of the overdone complexity of the last couple Transformer movies, that at times makes you wonder _what is really going on there_? They tempt you with a sequel during the first part of the credits, so I would think there is another movie in production now, and a lot of these movies have two movies being filmed at once as well.
> 
> Edit: Just want to add that if I were to buy this again, I would get the package with the DVD, especially if it has the special features of how this movie was made. The Amazon version just had the 3D bluray with no features and a digital download. So consider that. Best Buy has the bigger version bundles.



Wow, thank you 3DBob...some people have a God given gift for gab...one thing I surely don't have....I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## inspector

Another home run from Disney!!!


----------



## Newuser2018

*Coming at Ya 3D*

Just watched this yesterday. I think they have utilized maximum Pop-out effects in this movie..Really enjoyed 😉


----------



## rural scribe

*three musketeers*

I watched the 3D bluray version of Three Musketeers (2011) last night, starring Christoph Waltz, Mads Mikkelsen, Orlando Bloom, Logan Lerman, Luke Evans and James Corden. It was better than I expected.

The 3D is good (it was shot in 3D, not converted) good sword fights, and a very familiar plot. The main difference between this, and the other Three Musketeers movies (there are at least six) is the science fiction aspect of having massive, armed "airships" flying around through much of the movie. It's ludicrous, but amusing. This movie is an unserious swashbuckler, with uneven humor and dialog.

This movie reminds me (because of the humor in it) of my favorite Three Musketeers movie, the 1973 iteration starring Oliver Reed, Raquel Welch, 
Richard Chamberlain, Michael York, Christopher Lee, Geraldine Chaplin, Faye Dunaway and Charlton Heston.


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, any thoughts on any of these titles below.
Enchanted Kingdom 3D
Sea Rex 3D - Journey to a Prehistoric World
Penguins of Madagascar 3D
Home 3D
Mr. Peabody and Sherman 3D
Turbo 3D
The Angry Birds Movie 3D
Our Universe 3D
Our Earth, Our Oceans 3D


----------



## invadergir

Daytraders said:


> Guys, any thoughts on any of these titles below.
> Enchanted Kingdom 3D
> Sea Rex 3D - Journey to a Prehistoric World
> Penguins of Madagascar 3D
> Home 3D
> Mr. Peabody and Sherman 3D
> Turbo 3D
> The Angry Birds Movie 3D
> Our Universe 3D
> Our Earth, Our Oceans 3D



Answered your question on bluray.com boards but will post my thoughts here too.


*Mr Peabody and Sherman* is a great looking and sounding disc. Plus the movie was fun and charming
*Turbo* found the 3D so-so and the movie kind of boring. I’d skip it myself
*Angry Birds* surprisingly a fun a movie and with a fun 3D presentation. Even get the occasional pop out and one big one.
*Penguins of Madagascar *good 3D and the movie is passable. Love the penguins but I think they kind of worked better in short bursts like in the Madagascar films

Can’t say otherwise for the others


----------



## Daytraders

invadergir said:


> Answered your question on bluray.com boards but will post my thoughts here too.
> 
> 
> *Mr Peabody and Sherman* is a great looking and sounding disc. Plus the movie was fun and charming
> *Turbo* found the 3D so-so and the movie kind of boring. I’d skip it myself
> *Angry Birds* surprisingly a fun a movie and with a fun 3D presentation. Even get the occasional pop out and one big one.
> *Penguins of Madagascar *good 3D and the movie is passable. Love the penguins but I think they kind of worked better in short bursts like in the Madagascar films
> 
> Can’t say otherwise for the others


Thankyou for your thoughts, its just that Zoom uk are doing 2 for £8 at the moment.


----------



## Newuser2018

Daytraders said:


> Thankyou for your thoughts, its just that Zoom uk are doing 2 for £8 at the moment.


WOW...seems like an amazing offer.
BTW do you know if they deliver to Canada?


----------



## invadergir

Newuser2018 said:


> WOW...seems like an amazing offer.
> BTW do you know if they deliver to Canada?


Sadly, they do not



*Ant-man and the Wasp ★★★/5
3D: 4.75/5
AQ: 4.5/5*

One of the weaker Marvel movies overall, but a must have for 3D owners. Almost right off the bat you get a great moment of in your face 3D pop. When we see our original Ant-man and Wasp boarding the missile via zip line being shot out. Plus the movie is filled with great depth and mesmerizing in the Quantum Realm. Movie wise I found some moments of humour at times a little forced, but supplied some great fluid action scenes. Unlike most Disney discs, this movie has bass. Some great use of positioning when Wasp is zipping from back to front of the screen, and really nice if you enable the Neutral X encoding on top of the DTS-HDMA track. So import the disc if you haven’t yet

*SHAZAM 3.5/5
3D: 4.25/5* 

I enjoyed this light hearted superhero romp, but it did have a few pretty disturbing scenes for the younger audience. I’m sure I’ll enjoy the 3D presentation more on disc, but it was more immersive then I was expecting. I noticed particles kind of pop in front of the screen, a few monsters sort of breaking through face wise and one bullet shot. The overall depth was well done too, and the soundtrack should be awesome at home. Plus it was one of the better movies hiding the fact it was filmed in Toronto.


----------



## ScottAvery

Slept through shazam tonight. I missed the end, so I'll have to go again. May try another format as the 3d seemed to be an afterthought.


----------



## tomtastic

The Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 1.










Had not seen this series yet so I had to start with first 2 films. Mockingjay Part 1 appears to only be available in German release with Parts 1+2 combo. The discs are region B locked.

Overall, very different from first 2 films. Many scenes are much darker from the opening scene to the end of movie. This is another growing trend of dimly lit movies, there are some scenes with next to no light. I understand if the story calls for it, but overall it does deminish the viewing experience. 3D on this one, and this is a real 3D conversion, not a 3D push back of 2D, but a lot of the time, because of the darker image the 3D doesn't really show up very well. The brighter scenes show about average 3D. I have only viewed on projector so far, will run a few parts with OLED screen too and see how the lower light scenes hold up.

Update: Ran it on my OLED screen, skipped thru the movie checking different scenes. It's not as dark all the way thru that I remember. There's a long scene near the end which I recall I couldn't see as well on projector. Uses mainly red flashlight as only light. A little better on OLED screen. Overall, a lot of the movie is in underground settings so it's more subdued lighting. I think I'm mostly remembering the last 30 minutes or so. Still, it's not what I would call visually impressive, after Catching Fire which had a lot of outdoor scenes and color, this one is not like that at all. The 3D works and I will probably view it again in 3D next time. Strange this one didn't get released in more areas in 3D on Blu ray. I do think the 2nd one is better in 3D, but glad to have this one too.


----------



## 2ndvizio

I made the mistake of buying Mockingjay part 2 not knowing part 1 existed. Seems like the only way to get it would be to buy the combo in which case I would have two copies of part 2. I don't think I can order this one. My wife would kill me, I've already got so many duplicate 3d blurays that I forgot I already have and ordered again.


----------



## tomtastic

The Hunger Games The Mockingjay Part 2

This final film of the series is pretty stunning in 3D. I've yet to go back and check part 1 again in 3D on my OLED, will do that tonight if I can. Overall, I found part 1 OK for 3D, the real problem was the nearly dark scenes and there was a good portion of the movie with low lighting making the movie hard to consider as a visually stunning experience.

In Part 2, the lighting level is much better throughout, even in lower light scenes which there are a few, especially the intense underground segment midway through the movie the use of artificial lighting (flashlights) with 3D works great. I found part 2 to be much better with 3D but mainly because the first film is so dark. Will give part 1 another quick look on OLED though on the final word on it. The better of the 2 on first viewing on projector was part 2.


----------



## 2ndvizio

Thanks for the review. I guess there's no need for me to get Part 1. Now, I'm pretty much done buying 3d blurays except for new releases once they drop down in price. Just watched Grinch and the 3d was really good.


----------



## impetigo

2ndvizio said:


> My wife would kill me, I've already got so many duplicate 3d blurays that I forgot I already have and ordered again.


Same. Just found out, after unwrapping them from the shrink wrap, that I already own Jurassic World and Cloudy with a Chance for Meatballs 2 in 3D... d'oh! I've done it more than a few times.


----------



## skipfreely

Watched Capt America Winter Soldier, 3d is great in this one.


----------



## Newuser2018

Watched 47 Ronin and Jack the Giant Slayer 3D.
Both are amazing in 3D. Not to be missed.


----------



## Newuser2018

skipfreely said:


> Watched Capt America Winter Soldier, 3d is great in this one.


Agreed. Same here


----------



## invadergir

*JAWS 3D ★★★
3D: 4.5/5
AQ: 4/5*

Not as cheesy as I remember, but still cheesy nonetheless. Lots of strong in your face 3D but sometimes it became too hard to focus on that image coming right at you. Maybe the bigger screen was a factor and the light from the projector was more evident to me this time. Ok, I was also a little high(love you Canada) but I had viewed a few scenes beforehand when I wasn’t and was evident then too. My cousin even became a bit dizzy while watching because of the 3D intensity. I also noticed some ghosting in a few scenes and part of the reason I couldn’t give this 3D presentation a perfect score. Audio wasn’t bad for a 2.0 track, but the neural:x added on top of it was beneficial for the underwater tube/dive scenes. Also the first time I realized that the gave the shark a lion like roar when attacking anyone. Must own for 3D viewers out there


----------



## impetigo

Saw Tangled over the weekend. Not only was the 3D great, like animation often is compared with live action, but the movie itself was rather enjoyable.


----------



## Mr.G

*Thor: The Dark World 3D*. Decent 3D but it is a generally dark film so much of the action is hard to make out...at least on my front projection system.


----------



## inspector

THE DINO KING/SPECKLES, THE TARBOSAURUS/ DINO KING AN AMAZING ADVENTURE FOR ALL AGES. My copy, the one shown is region B locked.


Live action backgrounds with CG creatures. Excellent 3D, audio was great. It could have done without the child's narration at the beginning, but, all in all I'm glad I purchased it. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## inspector

Filmed for 3D and everything is constantly flying at your face...AWESOME!!! A must for your collection.


The bridge sequence is one of the best comin' at ya I've ever seen!!!


----------



## invadergir

*AQUAMAN 3/5
3D: 5/5
AQ: 5/5**

A little long for the movie, but an ok popcorn flick overall. Mamoa was his usual awesome self but kind of wish he wasn’t played to look so oafish in ways. I overall loved the brutality given to Black Manta and loved the costume too. I also gotta say the *DTS-HDMA track with the 3D presentation was amazing with the added Neural X applied on top. Although I wonder how much better the Atmos track would of been with the presentation which the blu-ray and UHD discs get. Speaking of presentation, this is one stunning looking 3D disc. You get a few little pop outs here and there, but the overall depth/separation of objects was amazing. Now another thing I wish they did was follow Disney’s lead and include the expanded IMAX ratio for the 3D disc. The blu-ray and UHD disc got it, but 3D gets the shaft. This also seems to be a non-censored release, as blood is seen several times on my Amazon France steelbook release. Even went back to check screen grabs where the blood was dialled back or non existent on the UK release (from screen shots i have seen posted of the Italy battle) So I wish the movie were a little shorter, but you can’t go wrong with this strong 3D presentation


----------



## 3DBob

*Hercules* - Dwayne Johnson version 2014 - Amazon

I had ignored this title for years, but the price was right, so I finally bought it. I was actually impressed with the 3D depth for a conversion, and the director put in a lot of popouts (spears, knives, etc.). The sets were well done for a period piece. It also had a sense of humor, however, Dwayne Johnson sometimes fell into playing himself, but I let that go. The movie explores how the fantasy legend of Hercules came to be, though, he was just a human, not a god--a different view from all the past movies. All in all, it was a good popcorn flick with lots of action, and the body count was one of the highest I've seen in a long time. The features on the 2D version disk were also good, and I was amazed at how much effort was put into making this movie, as the sets were huge...


----------



## krauley

invadergir said:


> *AQUAMAN 3/5
> 3D: 5/5
> AQ: 5/5**
> 
> A little long for the movie, but an ok popcorn flick overall. Mamoa was his usual awesome self but kind of wish he wasn’t played to look so oafish in ways. I overall loved the brutality given to Black Manta and loved the costume too. I also gotta say the *DTS-HDMA track with the 3D presentation was amazing with the added Neural X applied on top. Although I wonder how much better the Atmos track would of been with the presentation which the blu-ray and UHD discs get. Speaking of presentation, this is one stunning looking 3D disc. You get a few little pop outs here and there, but the overall depth/separation of objects was amazing. Now another thing I wish they did was follow Disney’s lead and include the expanded IMAX ratio for the 3D disc. The blu-ray and UHD disc got it, but 3D gets the shaft. This also seems to be a non-censored release, as blood is seen several times on my Amazon France steelbook release. Even went back to check screen grabs where the blood was dialled back or non existent on the UK release (from screen shots i have seen posted of the Italy battle) So I wish the movie were a little shorter, but you can’t go wrong with this strong 3D presentation


I completely agree with your review, great picture, great sound and weak movie but entertaining. I also got the amazonFr steel so I waited a long time to see the movie and have to admit it wasnt really worth the wait. Although i now have the 4k version im in no hurry to watch it again.


----------



## Newuser2018

3DBob said:


> *Hercules* - Dwayne Johnson version 2014 - Amazon
> 
> I had ignored this title for years, but the price was right, so I finally bought it. I was actually impressed with the 3D depth for a conversion, and the director put in a lot of popouts (spears, knives, etc.). The sets were well done for a period piece. It also had a sense of humor, however, Dwayne Johnson sometimes fell into playing himself, but I let that go. The movie explores how the fantasy legend of Hercules came to be, though, he was just a human, not a god--a different view from all the past movies. All in all, it was a good popcorn flick with lots of action, and the body count was one of the highest I've seen in a long time. The features on the 2D version disk were also good, and I was amazed at how much effort was put into making this movie, as the sets were huge...


Watched this sometimes back & really got a WOW feeling as I watched with low expectations. amazed with overall movie & Pop-outs 
Definitely to have in our collection. Especially the first 3 mnts beginning of the movie is awesome


----------



## Frank714

inspector said:


> THE DINO KING/SPECKLES, THE TARBOSAURUS/ DINO KING AN AMAZING ADVENTURE FOR ALL AGES. My copy, the one shown is region B locked.
> 
> 
> Live action backgrounds with CG creatures. Excellent 3D, audio was great. It could have done without the child's narration at the beginning, but, all in all I'm glad I purchased it. I think you'll enjoy it.



Quite a different cover than the German one I still have to watch. Which reminds me of something: Just realized there was a sequel in 2017: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dino_King_3D:_Journey_to_Fire_Mountain


Unfortunately it looks as if it hasn't been released on either Blu-ray or 3D Blu-ray, yet.  (even checked Amazon Japan, alas, no luck!)


----------



## Frank714

Mr.G said:


> *Thor: The Dark World 3D*. Decent 3D but it is a generally dark film ...


 
Curious, a movie title that tells the viewer what kind of image brightness to expect.... 


Isn't that an issue for many MARVEL films? (i.e. images too dark)


----------



## deano86

Frank714 said:


> Curious, a movie title that tells the viewer what kind of image brightness to expect....
> 
> 
> Isn't that an issue for many MARVEL films? (i.e. images too dark)


No, not really....


----------



## Mr.G

*Wrath of the Titans - 3D* (2012) - Jonathan Liebesman directed. Sam Worthington, Rosamund Pike, Bill Nighy, Édgar Ramírez, Toby Kebbell, Danny Huston, Sinead Cusack, John Bell, Ralph Fiennes and Liam Neeson.










Decent 3D even though it was done in post-conversion. 7/10.


----------



## titan ii

Our "first" 3D movie at home as we just got a projector that plays them. I have seen this in 2D. The 3D version is awesome!


----------



## 3DBob

*47 Ronin *- Amazon 2013 Release filmed in 3D

First, if you want to view some great scenery and realistic looking sets, this is one of those films. Surprisingly, the 3D has a layered look, though filmed in 3D. That can happen when 3D filming is mixed with 3D cgi. I'm beginning to think that conversions have better depth, now..what? Did I really say that?  A period piece about Medieval Japan and the honor of the Samurai. When dishonored, Samurai are called Ronin and their were 47 of them...enough said. Keanu Reeves--a half-breed (that's what they called him in the movie) English/Japanese does a credible job, but he's so submissive at times, he seems way out of character. The movie gets a little boring during the plot setup, but I really liked the sets--they were so well done for this period. I will probably watch it again just for the sets, it was 150+ million production that lost big time for Universal and put them in the red after that--mainly due to a low Rotten Tomatoes rating. Would I buy this again?--I think so, just for the production values alone.


----------



## Newuser2018

3DBob said:


> *47 Ronin *- Amazon 2013 Release filmed in 3D
> 
> First, if you want to view some great scenery and realistic looking sets, this is one of those films. Surprisingly, the 3D has a layered look, though filmed in 3D. That can happen when 3D filming is mixed with 3D cgi. I'm beginning to think that conversions have better depth, now..what? Did I really say that?  A period piece about Medieval Japan and the honor of the Samurai. When dishonored, Samurai are called Ronin and their were 47 of them...enough said. Keanu Reeves--a half-breed (that's what they called him in the movie) English/Japanese does a credible job, but he's so submissive at times, he seems way out of character. The movie gets a little boring during the plot setup, but I really liked the sets--they were so well done for this period. I will probably watch it again just for the sets, it was 150+ million production that lost big time for Universal and put them in the red after that--mainly due to a low Rotten Tomatoes rating. Would I buy this again?--I think so, just for the production values alone.


Yes, I watched this 3D a few weeks ago & liked it...Looks like one of the under-rated 3D movies


----------



## rural scribe

*American Mummy*

I watched "American Mummy" (2014) last night. I picked up this used low-budget horror-sexploitation flick at a pawn shop. They should have paid me to take it off their hands.

Don't bother with this unless you are an uncritical hard core horror fan. 

This is not to be confused with the Tom Cruise movie, the Brendan Fraser movies or the classic Universal mummy movies.

It is simply awful, in terms of plot, acting, dialog, low-budget special effects, direction, editing, etc., but the 3D is O.K. and it does have some pop-outs.

I skimmed it and threw it into my discard box.


----------



## Newuser2018

rural scribe said:


> I watched "American Mummy" (2014) last night. I picked up this used low-budget horror-sexploitation flick at a pawn shop. They should have paid me to take it off their hands.
> 
> Don't bother with this unless you are an uncritical hard core horror fan.
> 
> This is not to be confused with the Tom Cruise movie, the Brendan Fraser movies or the classic Universal mummy movies.
> 
> It is simply awful, in terms of plot, acting, dialog, low-budget special effects, direction, editing, etc., but the 3D is O.K. and it does have some pop-outs.
> 
> I skimmed it and threw it into my discard box.


Perfect timing  Was about to buy this & you have saved my money. Thanks


----------



## Mr.G

*Mortal Engines 3D* (Region free) - From Amazon UK for ~$17.










Watched last night. A darkish movie if watching on a projector with active shutter glasses. Movie has decent 3D depth which I would rate somewhere in the middle of the pack.


----------



## Mr.G

*Monster House 3D* (2006) - Part of the Blu-ray 3D package I received for Father's Day. Another movie that taxed my 3D projector and active shutter glasses...and for me darkish from beginning to end. A purely digital film with good depth but no pop-outs that I can remember seeing.


----------



## impetigo

Just saw the Lego Ninjago movie with the fam and it was a surprisingly good movie (the kids have been blowing through the TV series... blown through almost 9 seasons in the past few weeks) and the 3D was very good with depth but not a lot of pop outs, but excellent overall. Watched it on the 65" Sony with passive 3D instead of the projector since we haven't been able to find any active 3D glasses that fit the kids.


----------



## deano86

Mr.G said:


> *Monster House 3D* (2006) - Part of the Blu-ray 3D package I received for Father's Day. Another movie that taxed my 3D projector and active shutter glasses...and for me darkish from beginning to end. A purely digital film with good depth but no pop-outs that I can remember seeing.


A common thread in your reviews is that you feel the 3D movie is "darkish" and a problem for your active shutter glasses... Curious, what projector are you using? Luckily, I guess, I do not notice such glaring issues on those same titles on my Panasonic 8000 with the 3rd generation active shutter glasses...


----------



## Mr.G

deano86 said:


> A common thread in your reviews is that you feel the 3D movie is "darkish" and a problem for your active shutter glasses... Curious, what projector are you using? Luckily, I guess, I do not notice such glaring issues on those same titles on my Panasonic 8000 with the 3rd generation active shutter glasses...


I mention 'darkish' because it's likely part of my setup...so it's a qualifier. People with brighter displays may not see the same issue.

I use the Epson HC4000 4K projector with a fairly new lamp. ValueView active shutter 3D glasses. Panasonic UB820 player. Sit about 10 feet from 120" screen. Screen gain is 1.1.

I use 'Bright Cinema' for everything. I'm thinking of experimenting with the display setting. Brightness-wise our projectors are fairly similar.


----------



## Mr.G

Watched _R.I.P.D._ and _Immortals_ in 3D last night. Region free bundle available on Amazon.










Decent 3D depth and a few pop-outs on _R.I.P.D_. Not that impressed with the 3D on _Immortals_.


----------



## Mr.G

*Piranha 3DD* (2012) - John Gulager (son of Clu Gulager) directs. Danielle Panabaker, Matt Bush, David Koechner, Chris Zylka, Katrina Bowden, Gary Busey, Christopher Lloyd and David Hasselhoff.










A low budget, self parody film. Not as enjoyable as the original but it was a few good moments. Surprisingly for a movie shot in 3D it's not that remarkable although there are some good pop-outs.


----------



## Mr.G

*Planes 3D* (2013) - Klay Hill directs. Voiced by Dane Cook, Stacy Keach, Teri Hatcher, Priyanka Chopra, Brad Garrett, Julia Louis-Dreyfus, Roger Craig Smith, John Cleese, Carlos Alazraqui, Sinbad, Val Kilmer and Anthony Edwards.











Enjoyable story although sometimes it seems more geared toward adults than kids. Good 3D depth but little in the way of pop-outs. Not a disc I would demo for anyone.


----------



## titan ii

Thor: The Dark World 3D. Agree it was rather dark throughout.


Tron Legacy 3D.


----------



## inspector

Very good 3D, one of the best but had to turn up the audio.


----------



## krauley

inspector said:


> Very good 3D, one of the best but had to turn up the audio.


i enjoyed this movie alot also but i had issues where the audio would be too quiet in some scenes and then loud in others. it seemed unbalanced to me.


----------



## 3DBob

Shazam - Best Buy 3D bluray

Definitely meant as a family picture for all ages. Takes a while to get going. Most of the action is, goofy and purposely childish, though the special effects are done well. Typical junior-high-school bully stuff after the confusing first 10 minutes that introduce what will become the antagonist. I won't give the main story line away, but the movie "BIG" comes to mind.

3D is adequate and well done, but nothing special after you've seen all of the Marvel movies. I'd give it a 4 out of 5. There are a couple of popouts, but not many. CGI is well done as it has been in many of the Marvel movies of late. Audio was so-so, I's say a 3 of 5. I didn't find it making the action come alive, just the usual stuff to emphasize the cgi effects. 3D was dark in the beginning, but got better as the movie progressed. So when you start watching the first 10 minutes, you might find yourself trying to adjust the image, but resist over-doing that.

They did keep the swearing down to a family level, so a plus as a family film. I did like the premise of how the family of different kid/teenage types were put together, and how they bond to move the movie along. Did add some warmth to the characters.

It's worthy in your collection if you like the Marvel movies, and it's good family fare. But the acting gets a little forced here and there, to make sure the main character doesn't come off as an adult mind, and that might turn some adults off.


----------



## 3DBob

Alita: Battle Angel - Best Buy 3D bluray Steelbook.

Reminded me of Ready Player One 3D/CGI. If you read the plugs, it says, Hundreds of years in the future a female cyborg (in parts) is discovered and put back together, but doesn't know who she is or where from. She spends the rest of the movie searching for who she is. Along the way, we get Christoph Waltz as cyborg techy "fathering" her back into life. A stretch, toned down acting part for him. Rosa Salazar as Alita, does a excellent job of keeping the character grounded into the reality of the time period, but when she gets angry, all hell breaks loose. All you need to know. There are two worlds, one in the air and another on Earth. You'll get the Battle Angel connection later on in the movie. Lots of intense action here and there with moments of teenage angst and puppy love included for the high-school crowd. Another attempt at a family movie, but probably too intense for anyone under 13--lots of cyborg killing, but necessary for character development, I guess.

3D was excellent with CGI in about every scene, though some obvious layering in wide-angle scenes of city life. I'd give it a 4.5 of 5. Some popouts, but a lot of missed opportunities, I think. Audio - 7.1, was great with good location sounds. I'd say 5 of 5, but you need to turn it up.

It's worthy of being in my collection, and I'll probably watch it again just for great cgi. Is it worthy of a James Cameron recommendation that it must be watched in 3D--he was touting it on the Tonight Show and other shows--hmm, not sure. I will give it a watch in 4K UHD and see if it still holds my attention.

I haven't had a chance to look at all of the extras yet and the worthiness of the Steelbook package--will update here when I do.


----------



## deano86

IMO, it was much more enjoyable with the 3D visuals.... and remuxing the Atmos soundtrack into the 3D version put the icing on the cake!


----------



## RagtopFE

Everest

3D Blu-ray

Those mountain scenes hiking up the ridge lines were pretty realistic.


----------



## Car67

*Dragon 3D
Love is a scary tale*










Bar code: 4013549077750
ASIN: B01F4GQKQW

He is Dragon / Dragon -Love is a scary tale - 3D Bluray (Russian, German, sub: German)
AKA: On Drakon, I Am Dragon, other....
IMDB
English review 1
English review 2

Dragon 3D Blu-ray DE-RU Index (German menu/subs only)








Dragon 3D (EN: I Am Dragon, RU: Он - дракон)


Watch "Dragon 3D (EN: I Am Dragon, RU: Он - дракон)" on Streamable.




streamable.com





OST
Simon Finley






__
https://soundcloud.com/simonfinleyofficial%2Fsets%2Fdragon-original-soundtrack
And other Russian songs...

Where to find the 3D Russian German bluray:
Amazon.co.uk's Book Store: Amazon.co.uk

Trailers (background music not in the movie)

English




Russian, English subs





CGF - Making of the creatures and environment






I watched this German/Russian bluray 2d-3d single disc, after watching the movie on tv and a 2d bluray version in my language. Good depth and pop outs, some flat scenes. Being 3D available only in German/Russian+German subtitles, I'd suggest this after a 2d vision in your own language. Then, once you know the story, if you like it and want more of this movie, this (rare to find) 3d bluray is a good add on to watch in original Russian language, or loading external subtitles.
This is a love story, so I don't want to add more to respect other personal feelings, but I must warn there is very dramatic short intro not suitable for kids(human sacrifice to the dragon, skip forward to the end of it...) followed by dark dragon's lair action (you expect a bit of chase and flames in a dragon movie!) and after 40' it turns old-Disney-proof.
I highly appreciated the story and insights of realization, rebellion and redemption, the beautiful nordic costumes, scenery and music.
In my opinion, if romance is among your movie interests, I'd watch this one ignoring all trailers or reviews to avoid spoilers and opinions although they are mostly positive.
On the other hand, if you are just looking for action dragon adventure, I'd ignore the commercial GOT-like claims and watch something else.

*PS* I'm editing this post about the 3D movie (or 2D) with more informations and answers, you can ask me in pvt since this isn't a dedicated discussion.




Newuser2018 said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Dragon-Scary-...rds=dragon+3D&qid=1567306384&s=gateway&sr=8-3
> 
> Looks like it is not Region Free/A. How did you manage to get this?
> And, seems out of stock now


It is region B/2, released in Germany, I found a new item on ebay from Austria (ask me link in pvt) months ago. I didn't check for the current item availability before writing my review, sorry, it seems rare to find now, perhaps new or used items are still available somewhere, code search:
4013549077750 - Google Search
I don't know why 3D edition was released only in German/Russian.


----------



## rural scribe

*Geostorm*



3DBob said:


> This demands a big screen for 3D due to the detail in the CGI. I have a 160" mini imax screen and the detail is incredible....just sayin'. It has great contrast, so should look great on the OLED. Sit close....


I finally got around to renting this movie when the rental fee dropped. I did not want to spend the money to buy it. It turned out to be better than expected. 

The story is not bad, but predictable, with some decent performances. It has the usual material, sabotage, conspiracy, sibling rivalry, working class hero versus dumb bureaucrats. It is scientifically beyond belief. The visuals are impressive, as you said. 

I also watched it on a home theater screen in 3D (Da-Lite 77324 60x80, Optoma HD25e, Sony player, Denon surround system). It looks and sounds good.


----------



## Newuser2018

Watched below 3D ones:

-Shazaam 3D: Amazing one. Liked this movie. Loads of fun....

-OZ The Great & Powerful: AWESOME 3D..MUST TO WATCH IN 3D. Loads of Pop-outs....

-Godzilla the King of Monsters 3D : Watched first 25 minutes. Very good 3D & Blasting Sound/Audio...

-METALSTORM & Destruction of Jared Syn 3D - WoW.....Loads of pop-outs.....especially when you get so close to that Tree branch.you feel like that thing coming out....Must to watch in 3D


----------



## Newuser2018

Car67 said:


> He is Dragon 3D Bluray (Russian, German, sub: German)
> AKA: On Drakon, I Am Dragon, other....
> IMDB
> English review 1
> English review 2
> 
> I watched this German/Russian bluray 2d-3d single disc, after watching the movie on tv and a 2d bluray version in my language. Good depth and pop outs, some flat scenes. Being 3D available only in German/Russian+German subtitles, I'd suggest this after a 2d vision in your own language. Then, once you know the story, if you like it and want more of this movie, this (rare to find) 3d bluray is a good add on to watch in original Russian language, or loading external subtitles.
> This is a love story, so I don't want to add more to respect other personal feelings, but I must warn there is very dramatic short intro not suitable for kids(human sacrifice to the dragon, skip forward to the end of it...) followed by dark dragon's lair action (you expect a bit of chase and flames in a dragon movie!) and after 40' it turns old-Disney-proof.
> I highly appreciated the story and insights of realization, rebellion and redemption, the beautiful nordic costumes, scenery and music.
> In my opinion, if romance is among your movie interests, I'd watch this one ignoring all trailers or reviews to avoid spoilers and opinions although they are mostly positive.
> On the other hand, if you are just looking for action dragon adventure, I'd ignore the commercial GOT-like claims and watch something else.


https://www.amazon.de/Dragon-Scary-...rds=dragon+3D&qid=1567306384&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Looks like it is not Region Free/A. How did you manage to get this?
And, seems out of stock now


----------



## inspector

Excellent on all accounts!!!


----------



## Car67

Newuser2018 said:


> https://www.amazon.de/Dragon-Scary-...rds=dragon+3D&qid=1567306384&s=gateway&sr=8-3
> 
> Looks like it is not Region Free/A. How did you manage to get this?
> And, seems out of stock now


It is region B/2, released in Germany, I found a new item in an ebay store from Austria (ask me the name in pvt) months ago. I didn't check for the current item availability before writing my review, sorry, it seems rare to find now, perhaps new or used items are still available somewhere, code search:
https://www.google.com/search?q=4013549077750
I really don't understand why a 3D edition was released only in German/Russian (and not even 2d for Spain and latin countries, only France and Italy). 3D market is strange, and I read that was a low budget production compared to many others.

PS Next time I'm editing post #842 about the movie with more info or answers, you may ask me in pvt since this isn't a dedicated discussion.

Seems it is still available somewhere:
https://www.amazon.de/4013549077750/s?k=4013549077750
http://www.bookbutler.co.uk/movie/compare?ean=4013549077750


----------



## RagtopFE

Nurse 3D

For a slasher flick, it wasn't half bad.

The 3D effects were hit or miss. A few good pop outs, but other times it looked like standard 2D.


----------



## Jet-X

Lots of depth and some pop out - not a movie (more like a scenery disc) but shot with 3D in mind


----------



## 3DBob

Jet-X said:


> Lots of depth and some pop out - not a movie (more like a scenery disc) but shot with 3D in mind


Thanx, Jet--will have to look at this...


Ahh, couldn't find it...link? Thanks. I tried the links in your post, but only got youtube stuff.


----------



## Mr.G

3DBob said:


> Thanx, Jet--will have to look at this...
> 
> Ahh, couldn't find it...link? Thanks. I tried the links in your post, but only got youtube stuff.


Try eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aviation-in-3D-Volume-1-Blu-Ray-3D-video-/303251683856


----------



## inspector

I collect sci-fi/horror and I double dipped on this because I really enjoyed it. The 3D really made it come to life.


----------



## 3DBob

Godzilla: King of Monsters Best Buy 3D bluray

This is a hard one to review. If you are a true Godzilla fan, then you might tire of all the dialogue and pre-monster stuff getting to the Godzilla vs. other monsters war. If you are a fan of Stranger Things, then you might like it because of Millie Bobby Brown being a central character. I saw the 2014 version and thought it was ok, this movie definitely tops that. But the humans spend way too much time making confusing decisions in this one and take themselves way to seriously, so there's little fun in character development.

Since the reviews are all over the map, I won't go into what I liked or didn't like, but let's just say the fundamental nuclear and heat radiation from the monsters (called Titans in the movie), would have killed off the main characters ten times over, but then we wouldn't have a movie to watch.... The movie focuses on the forced regeneration of 4 monsters, by the usual misguided antagonists (to adjust the natural order of life on Earth--what? why?), of which, Godzilla is the one to save all mankind by killing the other monsters. And, wow, this time they are huge, really huge and full of radiation, lightening and fire breathing.

50% of the movie is vague character development and careless running around and decision making. And then the monsters take over and the real fun begins.

The 3D is good to excellent, but the coloration, and sometimes foggy dark images with bright diffused lighting, make some scenes less interesting. There are no gotchya popouts, but during the airplane fighting the monsters with missiles scenes, there are some cool missile launch shots. I would give 3D a 4 of 5. CGI was excellent, and the technology used to track and fight the monsters was well done. And the audio--turn down the woofer, or you'll have the neighbors pounding on your door-- If there was issue, the loudness of the dialogue and the background monster noises were too far apart, and I found myself constantly fiddling with the volume. Unless you have free reign to listen at high volume, other family members, not watching, are going to be yelling to turn it down constantly. I would give audio a 4 of 5 because of that, but if you can have it turned up with full woofer, then 5 of 5. Good surround as well.

It's a PG13 movie and probably a family movie, but with f-bombs here and there to make it more adult. Too intense for kids, though, in my opinion. All in all, I enjoyed it, and it's worthy of having in my 3D collection. Definitely a popcorn movie, where you have to leave your mind at the door, though. The included bonuses on the 2D disc showed who the monsters are and how they came to be, and how the monster-cgis were created using humans and green screens--very interesting. But don't watch that before you see the movie.


----------



## Newuser2018

Monsters Vs Aliens 3D
WOW...Blown away actually especially with low expectations.
Pop out fans..dont miss


----------



## tomtastic

Re-Watching all IMAX 3D films that are available.

Watched 









Into the Deep (1994)

Viewed this on the 65" OLED, just wow! Colors really come alive. 3D is really strong, there is some push back 2D but not much.

Galapagos (1999)

Also viewed on OLED. 3D really good, some scenes were push back 3D but minimal use. Visual masterpiece.


----------



## tomtastic

Ultimate G's (2000)










Recent purchase, hadn't seen before. A drama piece. Best parts are last 15-20 minutes. Aerial shots, 3D not great given working distance.

Space Station (2002)









Fantastic piece. Showing the early days of the ISS when the Space Shuttles still flew. 3D top notch and image quality is great. Glad to see this one again.

Deep Sea (2006)









Viewed some of this before on 3Net when that 3D channel was around, first time viewing on Blu ray 3D. Stunning picture quality. Good range of 3D, not a lot of popout, a few scenes like when the squid attacks the camera. At least one scene of an octopus was not 3D, a 2D scene with 3D pushback, but fortunately I didn't notice any other 2D scenes. Looks fantastic on LG OLED, the blues and blacks really come alive.


----------



## Newuser2018

The Walk 3D - Mesmerising and mind blowing. Must to watch
Alita the battle Angel 3D - True entertainer with very good 3D and sound effects


----------



## tomtastic

Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs (2007)










Next up is Mummies, haven't viewed this one in years. I noticed the 3D was a little light and discovered that it was actually a conversion. But after doing some research they did plan for 3D as well as giant screen and dome from start to finish. Conversion was done by Sassoon Film Design. This is an early conversion, back in 2007. I think it's pretty well done. Obviously not as good as native but the 3D does add depth and brings you into the scene more. Overall, it's worth viewing in 3D.

This was filmed in a docudrama style. Has a big budget feel. Historical reenactments with actors.


----------



## rural scribe

*Ocean Wonderland*

I checked this one out of a local library collection yesterday. It is billed as "Jean-Michel Cousteau presents" and "Originally Presented in IMAX 3D theaters." It has both 3D and 2D on the same disc. It is only 41 minutes long.

The 3D cinematography is excellent, although the water does seem a bit murky most of the time. Narration, by Geoffrey Bateman, gives voice to a sea turtle as he moves through coral reefs. This story is low on energy. It is also not very informative, except for the part about the reefs dying, and why they are dying.

I enjoyed the cinematography, but wished the movie was more interesting. 

This is better than Jean-Michel Cousteau's other, similar documentary, "Sharks", which was filmed a year later. It is not nearly as good as two other IMAX underwater films, "Under the Sea" and "Deep Sea" that I have seen.


----------



## Steve P.

Newuser2018 said:


> The Walk 3D - Mesmerising and mind blowing. Must to watch


When I saw "The Walk" in IMAX 3-D, I found myself gripping the arm rests during the last 30 minutes. Effective stuff.


----------



## Newuser2018

Steve P. said:


> When I saw "The Walk" in IMAX 3-D, I found myself gripping the arm rests during the last 30 minutes. Effective stuff.


same here  Mind blowing....


----------



## tomtastic

Dinosaurs: Giants of the Patagonia (2007)









Some CGI only seemed 3D up close when it was popping out of screen but overall it's a decent program for learning about dinosaurs. Overall, about the same at Dinosaurs Alive on 3D and image quality.

Dinosaurs Alive! (2007)









There seemed to be some scenes that were 2D, like in the early museum shots. They did use the big IMAX 3D camera and a dual ARRI side by side rig so the image quality and native 3D should be present throughout, however I found it lacking on both. Some scenes were 2D like the museum shots early on and really these would be easy in 3D yet they were flat. Wondering if they didn't get the 3D right or something because it looks like a flat 3D pushback. Watching the making of special the side by side rig, the interaxial must be 8 inches at least which is pretty far apart. If they used this camera on their motion shots it's no wonder they had too much disparity.

Overall, most of it was 3D. But yes in some scenes they had too much disparity and you can see when you take the glasses off it's going to cause crosstalk on some screens. CGI 3D, it's not bad I guess considering it was done in 2007 and looks about the same as "Giants of the Patagonia", won't blow anyone away today. To me the image quality didn't really look as crisp as some other IMAX films. Maybe the transfer was from a HD transfer and not 4K, I suppose that would make sense since there was quite of bit of 3D CGI rendering involved, a 4K transfer would be too much to work with at the time. So this should look better than it does but at best it looks like it was filmed with decent HD cameras.


----------



## 3DBob

DUMBO - 3D Rental


This movie got a lot of bad press, and as a rewrite of the original cartoon, it's a puzzle. Actors like Danny DeVito and Michael Keaton did okay jobs, but it had the usual dark feel of Tim Burton.

That said, I really liked the early 1919 sets. They were well done and don't look CGI, so they were probably full-scale mockups. The story is definitely a family story of mother and child, albeit, elephants. That didn't get translated to the characters human relationships, though, which was puzzling. But I was fascinated by the sets, and that made me want to watch the whole movie. 

3D was adequate and depth was excellent. There were only a few popouts like a cane sticking out into the audience kind of stuff. I would give 3D a 4.5 of 5 instead of 5 of 5, as they missed some good opportunities to push objects into the audience more.

Audio was adequate, but I didn't feel it added much to the movie. I would give it a 3.5 of 5.

Scenes (depth of field) were very sharp almost all the time, and it felt like the director had 3D in mind. Your eyes are almost always forced to closer objects to the screen even in long shots, so some depth gets lost, but the native-3D feeling was there, though this was a conversion.

I liked the color and quality, as it made it feel old without being forced, although some might disagree with me.

As for CGI, the elephants were done very well and life-like. If I had a concern, I would say that in scenes with normal elephants vs. Dumbo, the normal elephant ears were not big enough as real-life elephants. I scratched my head over that, as I've seen many elephants in the wild. It was probably done to accentuate Dumbo's ears, I guess.

I think it's worthy of watching with the family. Kids will probably think they are watching a real elephant fly, so be ready for, "how did they do that?"


----------



## RagtopFE

IMAX Deep Sea 3D

I just got this as part of a 7 movie set of 3D Blu-rays I won on ebay.

Watched this before Game 1 of the ALCS. A friend of mine came over to watch the game, and caught the last 20 minutes or so. We were both impressed with the quality of the 3D.


----------



## invadergir

*AVENGERS: ENDGAME 3.25/5
3D: 4.5/5*

Watched my copy last week and I still have a few issues with the movie, but enjoyed it a little more with this being my 2nd viewing. It just isn’t the superhero I guess I was really expecting but still didn’t mind the more emotional tone it took overall. The 3D presentation was good too, but I gotta say it didn’t reach the awesome height set by Infinity War blu-ray. The 7.1 DTS-HMDA track was also pretty good when the volume was adjusted a bit higher like most recent Disney releases. Even better when you can add the Neural X on top of the track. Well worth the import for 3D fans


----------



## tomtastic

Grand Canyon: River at Risk (2007)









One of my favorite IMAX features. Everything about this one is good. Detail, color, story, 3D. Seen this one multiple times.

Wild Ocean (2008)








Part underwater part land part aerial. Centering around yearly sardine run in South Africa, showing the predators in a feeding frenzy. 3D tended to be a bit minimal overall with most of the action taking place further than the 3D camera would allow. Other scenes especially above water gave better range of good 3D. Overall, it's worth watching in 3D, some really good shots of dolphins and sharks.


----------



## RagtopFE

Hugo 

3D Blu-ray

First time watching it. I see why it's on the list of best 3D movies. I reached out to grab one of the prints floating in the air when the box hit the ground and they came flying out!


----------



## RagtopFE

I, Frankenstein

3D Blu-ray

Pretty good 3D presentation, and not to bad of a movie either. Bonus for having Yvonne Strahovski in it!


----------



## PCummins

I managed to watch "The Secret Life of Pets 2" recently as my UK copy had shipped through. Illumination has gone all out on 3D depth in this film so if you like seeing animated films in 3D with depth this is worth picking up, particularly if you've collected the other Despicable Me/Minions releases. It looks like they are using negative parallax in some degree for a number of scenes (ie wolf snouts seemingly protruding partially from the screen among other things) or have adjusted the before/after 3D window plane so there is a bit more casual use of it, however I find it pretty difficult to tell so YMMV. Story wise less coherent than the first movie (which focused on Max and Duke) as there is really probably 4 mini-movies rolled into one with one being the central story arc that integrates elements from the other 3. If you like audio the 3D UK (and ANZ) disc includes Dolby Atmos so no need to remux your own version (however, I don't have an Atmos setup so can't comment on how well the Atmos is mixed).

Edit: I was hoping the UK release would have a digital copy included (they dropped it unfortunately between pre-order vs release, probably as UltraViolet is going away) however usually I'd get the ANZ release to support local 3D releases.


----------



## nigwhyritos

I got a chance to watch the meg I really liked the 3D depth and little pop out. Movie overall is jaws 3D for 2018 the ocean depth and creatures were cool story line was meh. The audio was good subs were rumbling nice low end. I really don’t know how else to critique it. I wish my 3D projector was better I used epson 6020 with a anamorphic lens but it’s a lil blurred and it doesn’t support all the features the newer epson do for 3D like frame interpolation and super res in 3D mode. I got it hooked up to a darbee.


----------



## MrEmoto

I recently watched Angry Birds, The BFG, and X-Men Apocalypse (all in 3D). Enjoyed them all, but thought the X-men 3D was especially high quality.


----------



## 3DBob

Parasite - bluray rental - restored 3D version by 3D Film Archive - Released by Kino Lorber

Well, Demi Moore is in it as her first major role, and plays an 18-year-old. The other actors were somewhat known at the time, but forgotten now. Released originally in 1983 as a new regeneration of 3D quality in film. The restoration is tough to watch in the beginning as the 3D alignment is not quite right because of the smoke in the scenes. Color and contrast are hazy, then suddenly, it snaps into a better quality image.I have a 160" screen and found it hard to watch sometimes as the separation of infinity objects was sometimes too wide, up to 6+"--should be 2.5" max. . It has a lot of pop-outs, which back then made people scream. I don't think you will have that reaction now. Some of it is very hokey by today's standards.

The story was confusing at first, until you realize it's about a dystopian future. I was surprised by the nudity and language for a 1983 film, but nothing to worry about. Probably not a film for under 13 crowd. I won't give away the story, but the name of the movie is pretty much what it is about. Man-made parasite developed for all the wrong reasons gets released and a man must find and kill it. The acting is old school, but not overly stupid. Stan Winston (Terminator, Aliens, Jurassic Park, etc.) created the parasite--definitely low budget, and some other effects for the movie. The filming of the effects, though, was not of his standards in later films as you will see.

Leave your expectations at the door, bring lots of popcorn and reminisce about the past, while watching with friends, and laugh a lot. Be prepared for a lot of "oooh that scene hurt my eyes". I see this as a good rental, but not an own, unless you are keen on owning all of the restorations from 3D Film Archive: http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/


----------



## MrEmoto

3DBob said:


> Parasite - bluray rental - restored 3D version by 3D Film Archive - Released by Kino Lorber
> 
> Well, Demi Moore is in it as her first major role, and plays an 18-year-old. The other actors were somewhat known at the time, but forgotten now. Released originally in 1983 as a new regeneration of 3D quality in film. The restoration is tough to watch in the beginning as the 3D alignment is not quite right because of the smoke in the scenes. Color and contrast are hazy, then suddenly, it snaps into a better quality image.I have a 160" screen and found it hard to watch sometimes as the separation of infinity objects was sometimes too wide, up to 6+"--should be 2.5" max. . It has a lot of pop-outs, which back then made people scream. I don't think you will have that reaction now. Some of it is very hokey by today's standards.
> 
> The story was confusing at first, until you realize it's about a dystopian future. I was surprised by the nudity and language for a 1983 film, but nothing to worry about. Probably not a film for under 13 crowd. I won't give away the story, but the name of the movie is pretty much what it is about. Man-made parasite developed for all the wrong reasons gets released and a man must find and kill it. The acting is old school, but not overly stupid. Stan Winston (Terminator, Aliens, Jurassic Park, etc.) created the parasite--definitely low budget, and some other effects for the movie. The filming of the effects, though, was not of his standards in later films as you will see.
> 
> Leave your expectations at the door, bring lots of popcorn and reminisce about the past, while watching with friends, and laugh a lot. Be prepared for a lot of "oooh that scene hurt my eyes". I see this as a good rental, but not an own, unless you are keen on owning all of the restorations from 3D Film Archive: http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/


If http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/ had a link to buy their movies, I sure couldn't find it. 

I know I can search Amazon, etc. , but direct links from the site would be so easy, it would probably lead to more sales. Just my opinion.


----------



## 3DBob

MrEmoto said:


> If http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/ had a link to buy their movies, I sure couldn't find it.
> 
> I know I can search Amazon, etc. , but direct links from the site would be so easy, it would probably lead to more sales. Just my opinion.


Good point, I should have posted the publisher/releaser link: Kino Lorber. The 3dfilmarchive is mainly several guys that restore 3D that gets released by others. Kino Lorber has a lot of old restored 2D as well. https://www.klstudioclassics.com/shop/new-releases

The site has a poor search ability. Search for "3-D" and "3D" or by name of movie you see on 3Dfilmarchive site.


----------



## inspector

3DBob said:


> Parasite - bluray rental - restored 3D version by 3D Film Archive - Released by Kino Lorber
> 
> Well, Demi Moore is in it as her first major role, and plays an 18-year-old. The other actors were somewhat known at the time, but forgotten now. Released originally in 1983 as a new regeneration of 3D quality in film. The restoration is tough to watch in the beginning as the 3D alignment is not quite right because of the smoke in the scenes. Color and contrast are hazy, then suddenly, it snaps into a better quality image.I have a 160" screen and found it hard to watch sometimes as the separation of infinity objects was sometimes too wide, up to 6+"--should be 2.5" max. . It has a lot of pop-outs, which back then made people scream. I don't think you will have that reaction now. Some of it is very hokey by today's standards.
> 
> The story was confusing at first, until you realize it's about a dystopian future. I was surprised by the nudity and language for a 1983 film, but nothing to worry about. Probably not a film for under 13 crowd. I won't give away the story, but the name of the movie is pretty much what it is about. Man-made parasite developed for all the wrong reasons gets released and a man must find and kill it. The acting is old school, but not overly stupid. Stan Winston (Terminator, Aliens, Jurassic Park, etc.) created the parasite--definitely low budget, and some other effects for the movie. The filming of the effects, though, was not of his standards in later films as you will see.
> 
> Leave your expectations at the door, bring lots of popcorn and reminisce about the past, while watching with friends, and laugh a lot. Be prepared for a lot of "oooh that scene hurt my eyes". I see this as a good rental, but not an own, unless you are keen on owning all of the restorations from 3D Film Archive: http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/


 
There are a crap load of us that own 3Ders. That's the joy of collecting...NOT renting!...hence, me with 348 physical 3Ders!!! ...love them all!


----------



## 3DBob

inspector said:


> There are a crap load of us that own 3Ders. That's the joy of collecting...NOT renting!...hence, me with 348 physical 3Ders!!! ...love them all!


 According to my wife, I have the biggest crap load of anyone. At some point, I have to make a decision whether I would watch it more than once before I buy.


----------



## inspector

Very good all around and a great addition to your collection.


----------



## d james

Dial M for murder, fun movie, went beyond my expectations, great story that holds up well all these years later


----------



## MrEmoto

Incredibles 2 (3D). Good fun. I thought the 3D was excellent although there were not many pop-outs that I can think of now.


----------



## bogoroh

Been watching the tv show Lucifer lately. So good!


----------



## inspector

bogoroh said:


> Been watching the tv show Lucifer lately. So good!



Wrong thread.


----------



## inspector

What a POS! The last 10 minutes was the best. Great 3D and very good audio.


----------



## RagtopFE

The Stewardesses

3D Blu-ray

OK....This was something different.


----------



## tomtastic

RagtopFE said:


> The Stewardesses
> 
> 3D Blu-ray
> 
> OK....This was something different.


I need to watch my copy. I've had it for some time, just can't get around to it.


----------



## MrEmoto

tomtastic said:


> I need to watch my copy. I've had it for some time, just can't get around to it.


Same here, LOL. 

I did watch Seventh Son over the weekend. 










I thought the 3D was pretty good throughout. The movie itself was fun. Jeff Bridges' character was a lot of fun. Sort of a Yoda type of character, if Yoda drank a lot. LOL.


----------



## Steve P.

You'll never be the same after watching the short subject "Experiments in Love" included on the "Stewardesses" disc.


----------



## MrEmoto

Steve P. said:


> You'll never be the same after watching the short subject "Experiments in Love" included on the "Stewardesses" disc.


Ok, now I have to watch it, LOL.


----------



## RagtopFE

Steve P. said:


> You'll never be the same after watching the short subject "Experiments in Love" included on the "Stewardesses" disc.


Agreed.


----------



## 3DBob

Spiderman: Far From Home - UK release All regions

Tom Holland is definitely the best Spiderman. The movie takes off where the Endgame ends. About all I will say about that. Looks like the franchise has a lot more planned for Spiderman in the future according to end credits and the additional material. The typical, Marvel hero gets called up while on vacation to save the world. The scenery in Europe is worth watching regardless of whether you like Spiderman. Another family movie, and you have to leave your mind at the door as usual and bring lots of popcorn. Although, references in the beginning to Endgame might make you think this is an extension of that plotline, and they talk about how half of the world's population was destroyed, the movie does stands on it's own.

I would give the 3D a 5 of 5. Well done, great depth and one of the sharpest (re: good depth of field) I've seen in a Marvel movie. They did a better job on the CGI for the Spiderman jumps than previous versions, plus Tom Holland did a lot of his own stunts like Tom Cruise does. I had a couple of moments where I felt that some of Spiderman's abilities in this movie were beyond what he's been capable of in previous releases. It might be they are gearing him up to be a more powerful, resilient hero. They still tried to keep his personality at the high school level, but that's getting a little dated, and I think that will change in upcoming releases. 

Audio is adequate, but didn't stand out. It's not ATMOS on the 3D, but is on the 2D version as I understand. I'd give it a 3.5 of 5. Not many popouts, though, there could have been. 3D layering was well done, though.

General quality of the image, I'd give 4.5 of 5. There are a couple of dark scenes that will give less bright projectors an issue, but otherwise the scenes are bright and adequate with good color and contrast.


----------



## tomtastic

Fright Night. 

I'd seen before years ago. In 3D it's a totally different movie. They nailed the 3D effects in this one. I love the out of screen effects when a vampire is killed. At the end it's really awesome and on my 125" screen, the effects are right out in the room, nearly all of my vision is filled at 10 feet. Wow!


----------



## MrEmoto

Steve P. said:


> You'll never be the same after watching the short subject "Experiments in Love" included on the "Stewardesses" disc.


I watched it over the weekend. I think the pop-outs were the most extreme that I have seen to date. What a weird little short film. 

Also watched: 









It took me a little while to become accustomed to the visual style. Once I adjusted, I think it was a fair approximation of a comic book, in a way. I enjoyed the film, although there were times when characters or other items on the screen would get things like repeated purple outlines around them for a moment that made me wonder if I got a bad copy of the movie. I assume that stuff was intentional? I liked it overall. Quite different. The 3D was quite good for much of the time. 

Also watched:









About what one would expect of a blockbuster monster film. Well done, overall, and enjoyable with decent 3D.


----------



## 3DBob

Hobbs and Shaw: Fast and Furious Germany 3D

Another popcorn movie with hints of Marvel Endgame and other sci fi flix of late. Duane Johnson and Jason Stratham do an adequate job, but the constant me vs. you banter gets a little overused throughout the movie. It's there to point out the different approaches of each character to solving solving problems, but for me, too much. Beyond the banter there is a constant mayhem of action with controlled bad words to keep it friendly to the younger crowd. It almost comes off as a computer game. The stunts are one step over the top, but kept real vs. fantasy. I saw this in 2D and frankly got bored with it as the action looked mashed together rather than separated by 3D depth, so I looked forward to seeing it in 3D. It's another save the world from a virus...enough said.

I wasn't disappointed, the 3D version made the movie come alive with good depth and 3D separation. It appeared that the director did shoot with 3D in mind. The movie has very good sharpness throughout with close and far objects in focus where it makes sense. The overall brightness is adequate with reasonable dark scenes. I would give 3D a 4.5 out of 5 for a conversion, simply because they could have had more popouts.

Audio was adequate, but I don't remember it adding much to the scenes, but then again, there were so many crash and action scenes, it all began to sound the same. I'd give sound a 3.5 of 5 because of the over and over sameness of it.

Color and quality of the production was very good. As a movie, I'd give it a 3 of 5 stars. Not great, but good, but frankly just too much of the same thing throughout the movie. I'd add the 3D version to your collection, but rent the 2D version.


----------



## MrEmoto

I watched the latest Aladdin last night. 









It was a musical.  The word "hate" is too strong a word for how I feel about musicals, but I don't like them. Only this being in 3D could make me watch it. So, I did. The music/singing was well done and the songs were all mercifully short. 

Overall, the movie was fun and enjoyable, as is typical for Disney. I thought the 3D was quite good throughout, and worth seeing, but don't expect a bunch of pop-outs that poke you in the eye, because this isn't that kind of film.


----------



## inspector

I really enjoyed this. Very good 3D and an occasional pop-out. A worthy addition to your 3D collection.


----------



## invadergir

*SPIDER-MAN: FAR FROM HOME* (German Import)

Another home run for 3D fans out there. I had noticed ghosting when I saw it in theatres but happy to say that I didn’t notice it on my h9me viewing with my NX7. The only thing I had a problem with was my audio sync but something on my end and not on the disc itself. I thought the 3D presentation was very good with great depth/separation of objects with some great pop ups too. I would put this on par with Thor RagnoroK presentation and that was no slouch. The DTS-HDMA track had some great rumbles and the added Neural X added some great overhead and eerie haunting vocals from Mysterio. Well worth importing, cause it’s a fun movie too


----------



## Newuser2018

Watched this last night & found really very good in 3D despite all mixed reviews. 
I believe its a Must to watch in 3D with full of fun-filled actions...


----------



## Newuser2018

invadergir said:


> *SPIDER-MAN: FAR FROM HOME* (German Import)
> 
> Another home run for 3D fans out there. I had noticed ghosting when I saw it in theatres but happy to say that I didn’t notice it on my h9me viewing with my NX7. The only thing I had a problem with was my audio sync but something on my end and not on the disc itself. I thought the 3D presentation was very good with great depth/separation of objects with some great pop ups too. I would put this on par with Thor RagnoroK presentation and that was no slouch. The DTS-HDMA track had some great rumbles and the added Neural X added some great overhead and eerie haunting vocals from Mysterio. Well worth importing, cause it’s a fun movie too


Thanks. this is in my watch-list for tomorrow. Will definitely watch it...


----------



## akm3

Just rewatched the entire Hobbit Trilogy (Extended) on 3D bluray. The troubles of that movie (production/script) are still quite sad, but still rocking the 3D


----------



## MrEmoto

I watched Passengers last night. Pretty good. Nice 3D, although not super strong.


----------



## MrEmoto

New Year's Eve, I watched The Huntsman: Winter’s War.










The 3D was what I would call medium. There were a fair number of scenes with falling snowflakes or other airborne debris that enhanced the 3D aspect by seeming to escape the screen. Fun sort of fantasy movie.


----------



## RagtopFE

The Martian

3D Blu-ray


----------



## Newuser2018

Spider Man Far from Home 3D
--One of the best Spider Man 3D versions in my opinion with good number of Pop-outs 
Liked the story as much as I loved the 3D....Must to watch/own....


----------



## Matt2026

Newuser2018 said:


> Spider Man Far from Home 3D
> --One of the best Spider Man 3D versions in my opinion with good number of Pop-outs
> Liked the story as much as I loved the 3D....Must to watch/own....


I just finished watching this! I enjoyed it, pretty well done


----------



## rdarcy

Newuser2018 said:


> Watched this last night & found really very good in 3D despite all mixed reviews.
> 
> I believe its a Must to watch in 3D with full of fun-filled actions...




I thought since day 1 the picture on this was ridiculously clear. 3D was very good in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrEmoto

rdarcy said:


> I thought since day 1 the picture on this was ridiculously clear. 3D was very good in my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which movie is that?


----------



## rdarcy

MrEmoto said:


> Which movie is that?



XXX return of Xander cage. Sorry I guess the picture did not show from the quote I replied to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspector

Out of my 365 3Ders, this has some of the best 3D I've encountered. A must for your collection.


----------



## MrEmoto

rdarcy said:


> XXX return of Xander cage. Sorry I guess the picture did not show from the quote I replied to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, ok. Thanks. Yes, that's a good one.

----

Last night, I watched The Secret Life of Pets 2.










I was really surprised by this movie. It was really funny, heartwarming, and the 3D was quite good! Very much worth seeing!


----------



## rdarcy

inspector said:


> Out of my 365 3Ders, this has some of the best 3D I've encountered. A must for your collection.


 
My wife and I really liked this movie and the 3d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_knox

rdarcy said:


> My wife and I really liked this movie and the 3d
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which version do u have? I had never heard of this until you posted it. I see one for sale with Chinese titles and that's it
Another says if you pick English it has a Spanish subtitles. Another review says the ending was changed from the theatrical release and they didn't like the change.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdarcy

adam_knox said:


> Which version do u have? I had never heard of this until you posted it. I see one for sale with Chinese titles and that's it
> Another says if you pick English it has a Spanish subtitles. Another review says the ending was changed from the theatrical release and they didn't like the change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdarcy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano86

RagtopFE said:


> The Stewardesses
> 
> 3D Blu-ray
> 
> OK....This was something different.





Steve P. said:


> You'll never be the same after watching the short subject "Experiments in Love" included on the "Stewardesses" disc.


Uhh Ya! Wow! ... And as a bonus, there was some good instruction on the art and science of filming in 3D as part of the dialog!


----------



## Newuser2018

rdarcy said:


> My wife and I really liked this movie and the 3d
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Just placed an order from ebay.ca


----------



## inspector

Really great on all accounts...plus it's in Atmos!


----------



## MrEmoto

I watched Boss Baby last night. Really enjoyed it. The movie was fun and clever with varying animation choices that I found entertaining. To my eyes, the 3D was excellent and there were many pop-outs. Worth seeing.


----------



## inspector

Excellent on all accounts. This is a must for your 3D collection!!!


----------



## tomtastic

I rewatched King Arthur a couple weeks back. Decent movie. Caught up on all the super hero movies and a number of other movies. Seventh Son, I like this one, second time viewing. 2nd viewing of Dial M For Murder last night. I think the movie was very good as I remember and very good use of 3D throughout. One of the best golden age 3D films.

Back to rewatching all IMAX 3D films. Watched Under The Sea tonight. This should be on everyone's list of 3D features to show off 3D. The potato cod scene comes right out in the room. Viewed this one on my 65" E6 LG. Colors very good and nice clear image.


----------



## tomtastic

Watched The Martian again, 3rd time viewing. I think after third viewing now, I'm noticing that this is very minimal 3D. No out of screen effects, it's all depth but mostly it seems very shallow. The 3D between characters is kept comfortable and safe, but on the "Martian" surface, I want more sense of being there and it just doesn't pull it off. I know most of it was filmed natively so that's great and all but I think they went too conservative on it. 

A movie like this should have very noticeable 3D, just my opinion. Now some scenes are just a 2D push back of 3D so not to be confusing that with the native 3D stuff, I know the difference. The GoPro shots of Lewis which obviously show a 2D camera being used, so the image shown is just a 2D pushback 3D shot, which is technically correct for those shots. Now _why didn't they use a 3D GoPro?_ Who knows.

Anyway, it's a great movie, the 3D helps, but it could have been better. And this is likely the case with all of Scotts 3D movies, Prometheus and Exodus included. They're conservative 3D and they really shouldn't be. Well at least 2 of the 3 shouldn't be.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Watched The Martian again, 3rd time viewing. I think after third viewing now, I'm noticing that this is very minimal 3D.
> Anyway, it's a great movie, the 3D helps, but it could have been better. And this is likely the case with all of Scotts 3D movies, Prometheus and Exodus included. They're conservative 3D and they really shouldn't be. Well at least 2 of the 3 shouldn't be.


Tom, I thought Martian and Prometheus had great 3D, so I'm scratching my head. What size screen do you have and are you making sure that your distant objects are 2.5" apart to get the best depth? Sometimes I have to adjust my bluray player to get the best depth. The newer 4k bluray players don't have a lot of adjustment other than selecting screen size, which will allow you to push or pull objects in and out of the screen window by adjusting the screen--they try to keep the distance objects at around 2.5" apart. The best 3D blurays are the Sony 2D/3D upscale to 4K --HD players. They have a specific 3D window depth adjustment, still the best way to get the best 3D depth. I have to adjust about 50% of the 3D movies to get the best depth every time. Most of the latest 3D movies have great depth, but as you say, hardly any popouts. The problem with popouts is, it makes people look crosseyed, and many people have a problem with that and it can be eye-straining, especially for kids. Why it's eyestraining is that some objects will be close to you and others out into the screen causing a huge depth strain between crosseyed viewing and normal viewing. Believe me, not everyone can handle this. Neither my wife or daughter can handle it and both get very nauseous if they see objects close to them at the same time other objects are in a distance. Just sayin'. Me, I love popouts


----------



## inspector

Pop-outs are great, but when the action comes out of frame...that's where it really counts, but those movies are far and in-between.


----------



## adam_knox

3dbob, when you say adjust 3d depth for best performance and say 2.5, are you measuring the l/r image crosstalk with the glasses off to set your depth or going by feel? My sony player has a screen size setting AND a manual depth adjuster I can set for the movies when I pop it in. It makes noticeable changes depending on what depth I pick, but I avoid maxing it out as I dont dare want to risk my wife complaining of eye strain. Just curious if there's a "proper" method for adjusting the the settings.

Also, to stay on topic, Gatsby in 3d is phenomenal!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

3DBob said:


> Tom, I thought Martian and Prometheus had great 3D, so I'm scratching my head. What size screen do you have and are you making sure that your distant objects are 2.5" apart to get the best depth? Sometimes I have to adjust my bluray player to get the best depth. The newer 4k bluray players don't have a lot of adjustment other than selecting screen size, which will allow you to push or pull objects in and out of the screen window by adjusting the screen--they try to keep the distance objects at around 2.5" apart. The best 3D blurays are the Sony 2D/3D upscale to 4K --HD players. They have a specific 3D window depth adjustment, still the best way to get the best 3D depth. I have to adjust about 50% of the 3D movies to get the best depth every time. Most of the latest 3D movies have great depth, but as you say, hardly any popouts. The problem with popouts is, it makes people look crosseyed, and many people have a problem with that and it can be eye-straining, especially for kids. Why it's eyestraining is that some objects will be close to you and others out into the screen causing a huge depth strain between crosseyed viewing and normal viewing. Believe me, not everyone can handle this. Neither my wife or daughter can handle it and both get very nauseous if they see objects close to them at the same time other objects are in a distance. Just sayin'. Me, I love popouts


All I can say is watch it again. I know I've probably posted it was really good 3D before but comparing The Martian to many other films, including converted 3D films, it really is kept conservative on 3D. I viewed on my 125" screen which is about 9.5' away. So any 3D present is very noticeable. I don't have any additional adjustment for 3D, it's just whatever the Blu ray 3D is set to.


----------



## 3DBob

adam_knox said:


> 3dbob, when you say adjust 3d depth for best performance and say 2.5, are you measuring the l/r image crosstalk with the glasses off to set your depth or going by feel? My sony player has a screen size setting AND a manual depth adjuster I can set for the movies when I pop it in. It makes noticeable changes depending on what depth I pick, but I avoid maxing it out as I dont dare want to risk my wife complaining of eye strain. Just curious if there's a "proper" method for adjusting the the settings.
> 
> Also, to stay on topic, Gatsby in 3d is phenomenal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, first select a scene that has objects far in the distance, then pause, take off your glasses, walk up to the screen and measure the distance between the farthest object. Should be around 2.5" the average separation of our adult eyes. While adults can handle wider separation than children, it does turn your eyes outward somewhat. Especially if you sit close to the screen. Sitting far back is less intrusive. So adjust your depth setting so the farthest objects are about 2.5" apart. Conversions handle this better than native, since native cameras have a convergence feature typically to adjust depth naturally. This isn't always done correctly, and why conversions are sometimes easier to watch than native 3D productions.

Here's the rub, though. sit too close to the screen and depth will be compressed naturally--just the way our brains work. Sit farther back and depth gets elongated--a way to create more depth, but smaller images. Many think that if they sit closer to the screen, they will get more immersion, but it's a trade off for depth and eyestrain.

Another issue with 3D are popouts and here's why. When objects appear out of the screen our eyes have to converge as they do when we read. Problem is, our eyes are trained to near focus for convergence, especially when an object is within a couple of feet from our eyes. But! When objects popout of a TV screen, our eyes converge and are focusing on the screen, not on an object close to us, thus creating eyestrain. That is why you don't see many objects come out close to your face--it can be very disconcerting for some people.

I have a 160" screen and have tried sitting close and far away. I find that the best depth for me is around 17 feet away. If I sit closer, I get more immersion, but less depth. Farther away, I lose immersion, but get more depth.


----------



## 5mark

3DBob said:


> Another issue with 3D are popouts and here's why. When objects appear out of the screen our eyes have to converge as they do when we read. Problem is, our eyes are trained to near focus for convergence, especially when an object is within a couple of feet from our eyes. But! When objects popout of a TV screen, our eyes converge and are focusing on the screen, not on an object close to us, thus creating eyestrain. That is why you don't see many objects come out close to your face--it can be very disconcerting for some people.


The other side of this is that background depth is almost too easy on the eyes. A movie can have very good depth, but I find if it is primarily background depth, my eyes are so comfortable that they get used to it and I start to forget it's in 3d. I much prefer if there is consistent foreground depth with characters and foreground objects protruding at least a little from the screen. Both my projectors have a depth setting that moves everything either deeper into the screen or brings everything forward. I generally watch with the whole image moved forward a little.


----------



## deano86

Along the lines of this depth and pop out conversation......One of the neat features of my Panasonic 8000 projector is its waveform monitor. You can pause a specific 3D scene and bring up the monitor and it shows a graphical representation of both the negative and positive parallax values in that scene along with the recommendation "safe zone". And thusly, you can make adjustments to those values if so needed.


----------



## tomtastic

Changing the degree of eye separation in-menu does not affect the 3D range of the scene which is "burned in" while filming or in post conversion. This would only allow an adjustment of comfort level if the 3D material has too much parallax or distance to screen causing too much discomfort. The actual affect of 3D is where the two lenses are placed given what those lenses will "see". For instance if you film a subject ten feet away with lenses 1" apart, just because you move the frames apart to compensate, this will not in fact enhance the actual 3D view of the subject and scene.

Changing the 3D level merely moves the two frames left or right effectively cropping the images on either sides. Ideally, for the best image you would want the 3D dialed in perfectly on the disc as-is without any changes. I'm not saying the 3D isn't correct on The Martian, it's what they went with, I just find it far too conservative for a film like this. Avatar is also, in my opinion far too conservative on 3D, and I believe James Cameron has even admitted that much and had planned on more dramatic 3D in the next films.


----------



## 3DBob

I'll look at The Martian and Prometheus again to see what you are talking about. Of course in native, they can't play with the depth except by moving the lens farther apart, but then objects become miniaturized on your mind. But in conversion, they can play more with depth by moving some objects closer and some farther away. But regardless, no infinity images should be more than 2.5" apart on your screen or your eyes will bug out, and objects near the window have little or no separation. Objects outside the window (between the 3D window and your viewing area) are cross-overlapped causing your eyes to look cross-eyed to simulate convergence. So that 3D depth relationship is burned into the 3D movie on your bluray disc. The depth changes allowed by projectors simply push objects further through the 3D window or pull objects out of the window, but the relationship of all objects remains the same, regardless. But what I do is change the depth so that all distant objects are 2.5" or less, and then I get the depth that is most pleasing for me.


----------



## jorgebetancourt

3DBob said:


> Tom, I thought Martian and Prometheus had great 3D, so I'm scratching my head. What size screen do you have and are you making sure that your distant objects are 2.5" apart to get the best depth? Sometimes I have to adjust my bluray player to get the best depth. The newer 4k bluray players don't have a lot of adjustment other than selecting screen size, which will allow you to push or pull objects in and out of the screen window by adjusting the screen--they try to keep the distance objects at around 2.5" apart. The best 3D blurays are the Sony 2D/3D upscale to 4K --HD players. They have a specific 3D window depth adjustment, still the best way to get the best 3D depth. I have to adjust about 50% of the 3D movies to get the best depth every time. Most of the latest 3D movies have great depth, but as you say, hardly any popouts. The problem with popouts is, it makes people look crosseyed, and many people have a problem with that and it can be eye-straining, especially for kids. Why it's eyestraining is that some objects will be close to you and others out into the screen causing a huge depth strain between crosseyed viewing and normal viewing. Believe me, not everyone can handle this. Neither my wife or daughter can handle it and both get very nauseous if they see objects close to them at the same time other objects are in a distance. Just sayin'. Me, I love popouts


Hi Bob.. Those the oppo203 have a setting to adjust 3D? I think there is an option to adjust the screen size.. If i set the screen size bigger than what i have does that make the 3d pop more?


----------



## tomtastic

Watched Prometheus again. 3D's not bad, but not really anything out of screen. It also could have stronger 3D. The movie is great though. I watched Alien: Covenant again and what a disappointment. Not 3D for one, but also they skipped the story I wanted to see which was what happened with Shaw and I think it was a shame how they wrote her character off. Covenant is basically a sequel for the sake of making a sequel.

The 3D in these are kept very much in the depth only range, virtually nothing extends out of screen much. There's just enough 3D there to make it interesting and get you into the movie but at times it's like a lot of converted 3D movies that are just sufficient and that's it. Going to watch Exodus again, I'm pretty sure that one was conservative 3D as well.


----------



## deano86

tomtastic said:


> Watched Prometheus again. 3D's not bad, but not really anything out of screen. It also could have stronger 3D.


I totally agree.... I am a huge 3D fan and watch on a 142 inch scope screen and I have read so many mentions and reviews regarding Prometheus's 3D being so excellent... but every time I have watched it, I was just like... Ya, it's nice, but nothing that made me think that I was so glad that I owned the 3d version of it. FWIW...


----------



## 3DBob

jorgebetancourt said:


> Hi Bob.. Those the oppo203 have a setting to adjust 3D? I think there is an option to adjust the screen size.. If i set the screen size bigger than what i have does that make the 3d pop more?


Most of the newer players only have screen size. I'm not sure what the effect will be. Try 200" and 45" and see what you get. You should know right away if more objects are being pushed out from the 3D window.


----------



## SFMike

deano86 said:


> I totally agree.... I am a huge 3D fan and watch on a 142 inch scope screen and I have read so many mentions and reviews regarding Prometheus's 3D being so excellent... but every time I have watched it, I was just like... Ya, it's nice, but nothing that made me think that I was so glad that I owned the 3d version of it. FWIW...


Sadly few directors, even when shooting in native 3D, took the time and effort to think about innovative ways to make 3D a truly organic and creative part of their camera setups. Scorsese is a great example of a top tier director that did. Most just took the easy way out and did the least work as possible in using 3D artistically. Most seemed afraid of getting accused of gimmicky images.


----------



## Bellaseni

Joker on a 133 inch screen. Not really a comic fan but from a movie stand point it was amazing!!


----------



## deano86

Bellaseni said:


> Joker on a 133 inch screen. Not really a comic fan but from a movie stand point it was amazing!!


I am sure that it looks great, but FYI, this thread is about 3D movies watched lately!


----------



## tomtastic

Watched Exodus, again. Same 3D depth plan throughout the movie. All closeup character scenes, they are put in the convergence point, never extending into the negative parallax region. There is very minimal negative parallax used. Most scenes the depth isn't as enhanced as it could be if given sufficient distance of lenses, like 2.5" spacing which mimmic normal human viewing. Most, if not all close up character scenes the actors are placed in the convergence point, which is fine but there's very little depth behind them and almost nothing ever extends into the negative parallax region. There is some at times, like the flies and locusts scenes but it's kept very minimal.

See attached as example of how the 3D appears to be used and what is actually possible to view with better 3D.


----------



## inspector

Very good 3D. They did move around scenes to make the 3D shine, and it does. Audio was damn good with 7.1.


What's the movie you ask...it's...


----------



## Matt2026

Bellaseni said:


> Joker on a 133 inch screen. Not really a comic fan but from a movie stand point it was amazing!!


As noted, this board is for 3D movies. I post my non-3D viewing on the What movie did you LAST watch? board.


----------



## Matt2026

inspector said:


> Very good 3D. They did move around scenes to make the 3D shine, and it does. Audio was damn good with 7.1.
> 
> 
> What's the movie you ask...it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I really liked it in 2D so I just ordered the 3D version on ebay. ($19.99 plus California sales tax).


----------



## RagtopFE

National Parks Adventure

3D Blu-ray

The aerial view scenes were a bit flat, but the close up stuff looked good. Really liked the ice climbing segment.


----------



## RagtopFE

The Green Hornet

3D Blu-ray

I picked this up in a bundled package on ebay. Thought it would be a weak flick, but it had enough going on to be interesting.


----------



## sleepingatsea

I just got a new projector screen installed and checked out my first 3D disc last night - Abominable. I noticed as I was watching that to the right hand side edge of the screen, I could see a vertical line. When I adjusted the 3D depth setting on my Epson 5040UB to -2, it shifted the line back to the edge of the screen. Have never seen this before..

On my prior portable screen I was playing around with changing the projector 3D screen size up from 100" inch but it didn't really do much except make the 3D images not as relaxing to watch.

Will post some thoughts on Abominable when I watch if fully - was just late night playing around last night.


----------



## tomtastic

IMAX: The Ultimate Wave - Tahiti










Next up was: The Ultimate Wave - Tahiti. Directed by Stephen Low, this is a fantastic production. Vivid colors, real 3D, it's a must own for 3D fans.


----------



## tomtastic

Rewatched my first Blu ray 3D purchase! Tron: Legacy. 

I picked this up when it came out in 2011, well before I owned a 3D display. I bought it because it included the new film and original both on Blu ray in one package. What I hadn't counted on was ever viewing the included 3D disc! lol. In early 2012 I finally bought a LG 3D TV after being convinced by a friend that 3D was actually pretty impressive on these. I remember visiting Best Buy late 2011 and demoing "Under the Sea" and it was pretty cool I had to admit. And the rest as you know...is history.

This film was presented in both 2D and 3D. The opening and closing segments bookend the "Grid" 3D portion of the film in the middle which enhances the realism of being inside the Grid. 3D has a range of effectiveness in Tron: Legacy. Most of the close character scenes, usually the 3D is pretty minimal with minimal background 3D depth. But at times, like the games action, there is really good 3D and many popout scenes throughout. It varies. Overall, I think it could have been dialed up a little, the 3D falls flat at times but that seems to be the norm with these close up scenes.

Music/soundtrack is fantastic. A great sequel to a great film. One of the best movies of the decade.


----------



## rural scribe

*Gulliver's Travels*

Watched Gulliver's Travels (2010) starring Jack Black over the weekend for the first time. The 3D is weak, but I enjoyed the movie, a comedy adventure that very loosely follows the basic Jonathan Swift story, but set in the present day and in the Bermuda Triangle.
Another Jack Black movie that has somewhat better 3D and a better story, too, is Goosebumps (2015) featuring a cameo by R. L. Stine.


----------



## tomtastic

Legends of Flight









Up next was Legends of Flight. Another IMAX 3D production from Stephen Low. This was released in 2010. There's some good 3D in this one. Some of the aerial shots are cgi, at least the close up shots. Viewed on 65" OLED. It handled the extreme popout scenes perfectly. Some CGI planes, birds and bees, right there in front of me. It will stress a screen into ghosting if it can't handle it. Really good feature.


----------



## tomtastic

Parasite. No not the new Korean movie, in case your confused, lol. The original 1982 Parasite in 3D!

Ok, well so it's low budget and early 80's low budget even. I found the Terminator 2 style future a bit odd because it wasn't really made clear what was going on. In '82 I guess the special effects would have been decent at least, now of course they seem dated. There was Alien in 1979. The Thing didn't release until a few months later in '82. And Aliens was still a few years away. So I think the creature effects would have been somewhat of the time, just didn't quite hold up on execution though but it is low budget.

Acting was of course not great. If Demi Moore had not been in it I would not have continued watching. I've never seen this one before I should add. Another oddity is the Countach seems to be a hybrid. From the front it sounds electronic, from the rear it's gas-powered. I don't think that was the intent, probably just electric/futuristic.

3D. It's extreme 3D. There are a few scenes that just go beyond what can be tolerated for popout 3D. I like strong, noticeable 3D and there are many scenes where they do take advantage of good 3D range, which I like, but then they go overboard on the popouts, like the hand scene, among others. Not that I mind popout 3D, I dig it but the disparity is just too much. I have to close one eye or take the glasses off. It's a bit much.


----------



## tomtastic

Happy Valentine's Day!

Be sure to get out your copy of My Blood Valentine 3D tonight!


----------



## RagtopFE

tomtastic said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Be sure to get out your copy of My Blood Valentine 3D tonight!


I bought this 3D Blu-ray last year, and never got around to watching it. Popped it into my OPPO and got the "Unknown Disc" error message. Tried cleaning the disc. Same error message. At least I only paid $5 for it. It even came with 4 sets of the cardboard glasses.


----------



## RagtopFE

XXX Return Of Xander Cage

3D Blu-ray

This was a fun movie to watch. Not super strong in the 3D department, but the dust was definitely shaken off the Sub Woofer!


----------



## deano86

RagtopFE said:


> I bought this 3D Blu-ray last year, and never got around to watching it. Popped it into my OPPO and got the "Unknown Disc" error message. Tried cleaning the disc. Same error message. At least I only paid $5 for it. It even came with 4 sets of the cardboard glasses.


If it came with 4 sets of 3D glasses, then most likely it is the anaglyph (red/green) junk version of 3D anyway... and probably region B or C if it doesn't play for you....


----------



## tomtastic

I almost bought the anaglyph version used locally, then I wisely looked at the back and saw it was not Blu ray 3D, whew! So I ordered the correct one on Amazon. You're not missing much if it's anaglyph. Good news is Amazon has it, bad news they want 30.00 for it, shows in stock on Feb 29. Used copies starting at 7.99 though.

https://www.amazon.com/My-Bloody-Valentine-3D-Blu-ray/dp/B004634VFM/ref=tmm_blu_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1581878371&sr=8-1-fkmr3


----------



## RagtopFE

deano86 said:


> If it came with 4 sets of 3D glasses, then most likely it is the anaglyph (red/green) junk version of 3D anyway... and probably region B or C if it doesn't play for you....


The four sets of glasses do have the red/green lenses. I read through the fine print on the back cover, and it states it was a 2009 release from Lions Gate Films, Inc. in California. On the actual disc: Cat. No. 25479 Widescreen 25479.1.A Region A US Rated R.


----------



## tomtastic

Next IMAX feature up is Hubble 3D.










Fantastic feature and great 3D, I forget how many times I've viewed this now. A must own. There's some older shots they must have taken in 3D from '89 '90 when they were still building the Hubble. And IMAX 3D filmed by the astronauts in space. Some 3D shots from the Hubble (though far too few are actually shown), CGI rendered into 3D but with great viewing effect. Viewed on LG oled. The images come out so real and vivid. With lights turned down and walls painted black, the images when darkness of space surrounds on the sides, it's like there is no edge of the screen. Audio, isn't always impressive but the space shuttle launch, I had it cranked pretty good, that will knock you back.

If you don't own Hubble 3D, you're 3D collection is incomplete!


----------



## tomtastic

Gemini Man
A Taste of Something New










Decent movie. Basically 6th Day meets Looper, but they really tried to make this a new story and not follow any previous storylines. This would be amazing in 4K3D 120 HFR, too bad we'll never get it. There was decent pop out and depth. I also enjoyed the 1.85 AR, which is better for 3D. I noticed they chose to place some character scenes into the positive plane, it's different. Usually, at least with most Hollywood 3D films, the actors are in the convergence area, unless one character is placed between the camera and main subject, but there were many scenes where the actors were before the screen, I like it. Ang Lee just might be the best director using 3D right now and the most inventive. Of course James Cameron too but we won't see his results until end of next year. Micheal Bay, 6 Underground, no 3D not even a conversion.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Gemini Man
> A Taste of Something New
> 
> Ang Lee just might be the best director using 3D right now and the most inventive. Of course James Cameron too but we won't see his results until end of next year. Micheal Bay, 6 Underground, no 3D not even a conversion.


I did read that Ang Lee was hoping this would revive interest in 3D. If you haven't read this: https://deadline.com/2019/10/gemini...o-face-with-3ds-dimming-prospects-1202753900/

Apparently, he has another 3D movie in the works, a drama. We'll see. And in the mean time, Cameron confuses and pushes 3D into next year and people are just not caring anymore. And quite frankly, conversions are getting so good, what is the point of all this angst toward using 3D cameras? You can see how frustrated Lee is toward where the tech is going...


----------



## tomtastic

Lee seems to be the lone Director pushing 3D, so many others have dropped off the map. I think he needs to change up studios though so we can get a US release on 3D, Paramount has turned their back on 3D. One big problem we have right now is we can't see what Lee is seeing or the very few that screen it in native 4K3D 120. If you could see that firsthand, you would be blown away. Instead, we have to make due with the 1080p24 scaled-down version.

I'm frankly tired of the current market of display technology. I refuse to upgrade again until we have 4K3D and higher refresh rates. They can tout 8K all they want, I'm not biting. If that means I don't upgrade for ten years, so be it.


----------



## invadergir

*TOY STORY 4* Good movie, but not the best in the Toy Story series (for me anyways which I would rank 2,3,4,1) Good separation/depth But little in pop outs. Overall I’d give the movie and 3D a 3.75/5

*GODZILLA: KING OF THE MONSTERS* I wanted to love the movie because of Dougherty writing/directing (loved Trick R Treat) Sadly the movie is a mess with bad character motivation/plot . . . even for a movie about giant monsters. The 3D looked good, a few slight in front of the screen moments but it was more about the depth and bringing spacial awareness to their size in comparison. So I give the movie sadly a 2/5 (.5 more for destroying Boston. Sorry but a sports fan here burned many of times by them) and the 3D 4/5

*MALEFICENT: MISTRESS OF EVIL* this starts as an innocent PG movie but man does it get dark plot/action wise. I wasn’t much of a fan of the movie and neither were my mom and cousin, and they LOVED the first movie. Thankfully the movie looks gorgeous in 3ad with some good pop outs, lovely sense of space and a few wow moments of depth. It is an overall great looking disc and worth importing to behold its beauty on a big screen, plus once the sound level is adjusted. It is a pretty good sounding disc too with some good low end actions. So I would give it a 2.5/5 but the 3D a 4.75/5


----------



## PCummins

3DBob said:


> I did read that Ang Lee was hoping this would revive interest in 3D. If you haven't read this: https://deadline.com/2019/10/gemini...o-face-with-3ds-dimming-prospects-1202753900/ Apparently, he has another 3D movie in the works, a drama. We'll see.


I watched Gemini Man with my partner who is also into 3D movies, she was struggling to "see" the 3D as it was shot natively so wasn't quite as strong as the conversions she's used to. I was able to see it pretty clearly as it was fairly natural (ie, what you'd expect to see in real life if you were there). Probably the biggest issue I had with Gemini Man is Ang used way too many close up frontal headshots, it just looked out of place to me in the film itself. I think if you're a director wanting to do 3D you'd want to go hard with the 3D effects but also give people time to see/comprehend what they're looking at (particularly if you're using popouts), there's no point being too conservative these days.


----------



## rural scribe

I picked up a few new 3D blurays recently and rented one. Here is a report.

I agree with others in this thread that the animated "Thunder and the House of Magic" (2013) is a great 3D title. Good story and amazing 3D with lots of popouts. I picked this up recently at a local pawn shop without having heard of it before. A woman who works at the pawn shop I frequent knows I collect 3D blurays and she found it for me.

I picked up two new 3D blurays at the local Dollar Tree, "The Lion of Judah" (2011) and "Amazing Ocean 3D" (2013).

The Lion of Judah is an animated New Testament Bible story told the from the viewpoint of domestic animals. The story, aimed at kids, has a slow, patience-testing pace. The 3D is unremarkable.

"Amazing Ocean 3D" features good 3D underwater photography. The tranquil pace and soothing tone of narration tended to put me to sleep.

I picked up a "Rio" 3D bluray (2011) at an out-of-town pawn shop, which is a solid 3D animated film, funny, good story, good characters and good 3D.

I picked up "The Spongebob Movie: Sponge Out of Water" (2015) at Big Lots. It is not bad, but it is mainly a movie for kids, despite all the in-jokes and adult cultural references, with O.K. 3D. It features one of the strangest Antonio Banderas performances you'll ever see. There are live-action sequences in this animated film.

I rented a "Toy Story 4" (2019) 3D bluray. This film won the Academy Award for the best 2019 animated film. Great story, beautiful animation, and good 3D, too.


----------



## Car67

*Spacewalker 3D Limited-Steelbook - Russian/German (German subs only)

EDIT *
I found a sample of The Spacewalker 3D scenes Half TAB (no OST) Blu-ray 3D steelbook only available in DE/RU languages














4042564177213xxl

Trailer





Spacewalker 3D Limited-Steelbook
2 disk 2D + 3D Bluray
*Audio :* Russian, German
*Subitles : * German only

EAN 4042564177213 search:
4042564177213 - Google Search

Spacewalk 3d Blu-ray Release Date October 27, 2017

True story of the very first space walk, and problems like Apollo 13

My impression: 3D looks very good, not always, but there are a lot of pop outs and depht. (if you prefer depth try -1 in your pj/tv 3d settings, but it will limit many pop outs)
Amazing movie between Apollo 13 and Gravity (waiting for Salyut-7 BD3D....), watched in my language weeks ago, otherwise you need to know Russian or German (my 2 cents, to keep it very simple: just play also a version in your language in sync on a player connected to your audio) or just watch the following background video, if you tolerate some spoiler about the mission..


----------



## RagtopFE

The Wizard of Oz

75th Anniversary 3D Blu-ray

The 3D isn't to bad, just wish there was a bit more depth to it throughout the movie.

The Anniversary set contains some cool little trinkets.


----------



## Newuser2018

Watched "wolf warriors 3D" yesterday & MAN! Awesome 3D quality with lots of Pop-outs & all are sensible ones  Overall outstanding quality with very good story line. 
Must to own.....
Refer attached picture


----------



## inspector

Newuser2018 said:


> Watched "wolf warriors 3D" yesterday & MAN! Awesome 3D quality with lots of Pop-outs & all are sensible ones  Overall outstanding quality with very good story line.
> Must to own.....
> Refer attached picture



Any English?


----------



## Newuser2018

inspector said:


> Any English?


Not the Audio but English sub-titles. This is one of the movies I just dont care about language  You will thoroughly enjoy just for 3D effects and action..nothing else needed....


----------



## inspector

The English language isn't a must, but English sub-titles is. I kinda like to know what the hell is going on. Don't get me wrong, I have over 380 3Ders, and some have crappy 3D, but a semblance of a story is always good. I just returned two 3Ders that had no English anywhere on the disc and no where in the description either, hence the return.


----------



## RagtopFE

IMAX Hubble

3D Blu-ray


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

Fear the reaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RagtopFE

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> Fear the reaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that in 3D?


----------



## inspector

Filmed with 3D cameras. Excellent throughout. No English language but has English dubs Region Free.


Oh, it comes in a DVD case with box.


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/mYoAAOSwFuZbNAoD/s-l500.png


----------



## Bellaseni

47 Ronin.
Crazy if it is a true story .


----------



## rural scribe

Bellaseni said:


> 47 Ronin.
> Crazy if it is a true story .


It is loosely based on 18th Century historical events in Japan, but the fantasy aspects, and the Western character, played by Keanu Reeves, were added by Hollywood. Real swords -- fake sorcery. The film was both critically panned, and a box office bomb. I only bought it because I collect 3D movies.

The story of the 47 Ronin was referred to in the 1998 film "Ronin", starring Robert De Niro (the scene showing a scale model of the battle). This is a really good action film. If you go to the IMDB quotes page on this film, you'll see a funny discussion between the characters Sam (De Niro) and Jean-Pierre (Michael Lonsdale) concerning aspects of the story of the 47 Ronin that most Westerners, perhaps yourself, find troubling and puzzling.

The story of the 47 Ronin has long been popular in Japan. There have been a number of films based on the story. A better, realistic treatment of the story is reportedly found in the 1994 award-winning Japanese film of the same name directed by Kon Ichikawa. I think I have seen DVDs and blurays of this movie for sale in pawn shops.

My personal favorites among recent Samurai films with similar stories are "13 Assassins" (2010) and "The Last Samurai" (2003) starring Tom Cruise.


----------



## Car67

*Салют-7 (Salyut-7)*










After watching The Spacewalker (Время Первых) 3D (DE/RU) I found this 3D version of Salyut-7, only Russian, no subs.
https://priceguard.ru/offer/ozon-143590782
Both based on true stories, with some artistic license, I found its 3D a little less strong than The Spacewalker, as pop outs and depht, also in the most promising scenes(water bubbles in the space station) but the EVA scenes are very good and many, however the story is less varied than the other movie(land, sky, space, and snow) so I prefer The Spacewalker, but it is recommended if you know Russian or you can accept the original language after watching an English version, to add this movie, and/or The Spacewalker, to your collection with Gravity and other realistic 3D/space movies.
I found this technical review, 4 pages in French:
https://translate.google.com/transl.../2019/02/test-salyut-7-blu-ray-3d-review.html


----------



## adam_knox

Watched Born to Be Wild and Life of Pi. Both were very enjoyable in terms of 3d visuals and story. It was odd watching Born to Be Wild and wondering if there's any Tiger King antics going on behind the scenes though! =p

I would recommend both to any 3d fan for sure, and most people in general I think would be immersed in either film.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspector

EXCELLENT on all accounts! See if you can spot Brad Roberts and Lance Fuller. There's also a great HOUSE OF WAX scene in there too!


----------



## rural scribe

*Anybody watched Taking of Tiger Mountain?*

Has anyone here watched "Taking of Tiger Mountain" in 3D? I was interested in renting it, if it has a good story and good 3D. Here is a brief description of it from the rental site:
"Tsui Hark's thrilling adaptation of Qu Bo's beloved adventure novel stars Tony Leunk Ka-fai as a ruthless bandit, ruling the lands of Northeast China from his fortress on Tiger Mountain."

Last night I watched "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" 3D on my OLED TV. Mediocre monster movie with way too many dark, murky scenes. It seemed like every other scene was shot at night, in the rain, with inadequate lighting.


----------



## fingersdlp

rural scribe said:


> Has anyone here watched "Taking of Tiger Mountain" in 3D? ...


It has been some time since I watched it. The 3D was fantastic. It has many interesting action set pieces. Stress on action. I would say style over substance but I found entertainment in it. For me it is worth watching for the 3D visuals.

FYI


----------



## termite

rural scribe said:


> Has anyone here watched "Taking of Tiger Mountain" in 3D? I was interested in renting it, if it has a good story and good 3D. Here is a brief description of it from the rental site:
> "Tsui Hark's thrilling adaptation of Qu Bo's beloved adventure novel stars Tony Leunk Ka-fai as a ruthless bandit, ruling the lands of Northeast China from his fortress on Tiger Mountain."
> 
> Last night I watched "Godzilla: King of the Monsters" 3D on my OLED TV. Mediocre monster movie with way too many dark, murky scenes. It seemed like every other scene was shot at night, in the rain, with inadequate lighting.


Watched it recently! top-notch 3D and engaging story filled with lots of action which shines in 3D. 
Don't miss it.


----------



## tomtastic

Space Junk










Next IMAX feature, Space Junk. Decent 3D, the cgi is ok, but sort of dated looking now.

Rescue 3D










First time viewing this one, purchased last year. Very good feature. Another Stephen Low 3D documentary. Shows several different groups of rescue personnel. Some of the early rescue scenes appear to be scripted but you get the idea. This is also in part a historical accounting of the response to the devastating earthquake in Hati (2010). Image quality is fantastic and a nice story. 3D imagery of a C17 and Navy patrol ships. I really want to see Aircraft Carrier now in 3D, but sadly there's been no Blu ray 3D release.


----------



## tomtastic

Taza, Son of Cochise










Viewed this one last night. So basically, a white-washed retelling of Apache leaders Taza and Geronimo and the US Cavalry. This was the 1950's Hollywood so that's how it was done then. Still I found it really cringe-worthy seeing white people made up like native americans, something that isn't done today. So you have to watch it in that aspect that it was made in a different time of acceptability.

The 3D was as good as any from the Golden Age of 3D and better than some that over-use pop outs and extreme 3D. The 3D is set very comfortable, only a few scenes I noticed my eyes strained a bit. There are the occasional arrows into the screen or large fake rocks. But it's generally comfortable 3D. Unfortunately no 4K transfer, only 2K, but it is a decent clean transfer all the way through. The film is presented in the rarely used 2.00:1 aspect ratio (Jurassic World). It has nice framing throughout and the backdrop of the southwest is just beautiful.


----------



## tomtastic

Around the World in 3-DIMENSIONS










So this is the second volume of old stereograms which were taken from the Library of Congress 3D archive. The first volume was the Civil War volume which I passed on. Apparently there were many viewing issues on that one, and I found that on this one too. There is a black background now instead of blue so that works better. Occasionally there is an image that is cut off on right side with image showing behind instead of black bar. I'm wondering if horizontal correction was applied but something went amiss in the process.

The major issue I have with this presentation is the Ken Burns effect on stereo images. Bad! That does not work well for 3D. Add to that the one effect that gets used most is a zoom out effect and very repetitious. The other effect that's used and is even worse is a stretching or squeezing effect to fill the screen. This distorts the images from their natural form. Why would you do this? The only effect that I thought worked was the panning effect. With the natural portrait framing of stereograms they are vertically orientated. Occasionally there are images that work with a zoom in at bottom then move up or start at top and move down. And that works fine to show subjects that are spaced higher and lower zoomed in. All images are cropped in, instead of showing the portrait view. That might be an issue for some. Another major issue with the Ken Burns style, which works fine for 2D but not 3D, is it's taking up your viewing time of the images while it's doing the zoom out or stretching. So you don't get to see the actual images for that long!

There is free-sourced music. It works. There's also some sound effects added. Birds, wind, clapping, geese. At times the music just cuts off abruptly then starts back up. Some fade out would have worked wonders here.

Working my way through it. It's mostly split up and grouped into different countries. There is a chapter selection so you can pick up where you left off. I doubt you would watch it all in one sitting. I still have a few more countries to finish up.

It is burned onto BD-R's. I don't know if that is an issue for some, it isn't for me. I had no trouble playing the disc. Overall, it's not bad. Like I said, could be better. Just dump the Ken Burns effect. There are a few images I would leave the panning up/down effect in place, but just don't over-do it.


----------



## tomtastic

Born to be Wild and To the Arctic. Both good features. To the Arctic is pretty lite on 3D. A lot of the subjects are further away, like Polar Bears and many arial shots. Still very good feature.


----------



## MrEmoto

Greetings fellow 3D Viewers!

I have been absent from this thread since early February, because my home theater (such as it was) has been out of commission until recently. A big tree fell on my house and smashed up my living room[1], which is where my 3D tv was. 










When this is what your living room ceiling looks like, you know you have a problem:









It has taken several months to repair all of the damage to the house, and reassemble the stereo and video equipment, but now it is all set and I tried to watch my first 3D film since 2/7 the other night. 

The film I grabbed out of the big pile of movies I haven't watched yet was Beauty and the Beast:









I had purchased it some time ago from Amazon.uk and at first tried to play in on my regular blu-ray player. I was rewarded with a message on screen that led me to believe that it was not formatted for the US region, so I swapped it over to my Sony "region free" blu-ray player. 

The movie started and it was really nice to be seeing a film in 3D again. However, things did not go smoothly. A few minutes in, I was treated to a couple of seconds of black/grey screen and then the movie continued. This happened again shortly but I had to power down the machine and back on again to get it to play. Eventually, I gave up. 

A little research on black screen problem makes me think I might have a bad cable (which I can replace) or that I may need to adjust the player output setting from YCBCR 4.4.4 to YCBCR 4.2.2. I have only watched a couple of films on this player since buying it in 2018 and though the problem had not cropped up before, I can't say with certainty that the machine was problem-free. 

Anyway, I enjoyed what little I saw (maybe half an hour) and hope I can get this resolved so I can see the rest. If the cable and/or settings change don't do it, I can probably rip a "backup" disc, which I think will remove the region encoding, which may help. 

I am not a big fan of musicals, but I have always liked the story line, so imagine that I will enjoy it anyway. The 3D was nicely done, though not extreme, from what I've seen so far.


[1] It could have been a lot worse. Nobody was injured and I was able to live in the house as it was being repaired.


----------



## tomtastic

Viewed a few more on the IMAX list. Flight of the Butterflies, The Last Reef and Wonders of the Arctic. All very good features. On image quality, The Last Reef might be the best underwater feature. The 3D isn't always great, mainly when subjects are up close. Only 3 IMAX titles left to watch. So sad there are no more 3D IMAX films on Blu ray. Quite a few were filmed in 3D but never given a Blu ray release.


----------



## RagtopFE

The Amazing Spiderman

3D Blu-ray


----------



## jorgebetancourt

RagtopFE said:


> The Amazing Spiderman
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Blu-ray


How is the 3d on it. I might pick this up

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## inspector

This has some of the best 3D out there. Everything you could ask for...depth, story line (same as before) and TONS OF POP OUTS and BLOOD!!! If you liked 5 and the bridge scenes, you're gonna love this one! 


And the movie is.....












Forgot to add, watch the EXTRAS, even though not in 3D, they are fun.


----------



## RagtopFE

jorgebetancourt said:


> How is the 3d on it. I might pick this up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


3D is halfway decent. Mostly just adding depth to the scenes. Some good shots when he's webbing between buildings.


----------



## d james

inspector said:


> EXCELLENT on all accounts! See if you can spot Brad Roberts and Lance Fuller. There's also a great HOUSE OF WAX scene in there too!


Dang keep reading about how great this one is, but mine is in delivery limbo somewhere in transit for the last week


----------



## d james

MrEmoto said:


> Greetings fellow 3D Viewers!
> 
> I have been absent from this thread since early February, because my home theater (such as it was) has been out of commission until recently. A big tree fell on my house and smashed up my living room[1], which is where my 3D tv was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this is what your living room ceiling looks like, you know you have a problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has taken several months to repair all of the damage to the house, and reassemble the stereo and video equipment, but now it is all set and I tried to watch my first 3D film since 2/7 the other night.
> 
> The film I grabbed out of the big pile of movies I haven't watched yet was Beauty and the Beast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased it some time ago from Amazon.uk and at first tried to play in on my regular blu-ray player. I was rewarded with a message on screen that led me to believe that it was not formatted for the US region, so I swapped it over to my Sony "region free" blu-ray player.
> 
> The movie started and it was really nice to be seeing a film in 3D again. However, things did not go smoothly. A few minutes in, I was treated to a couple of seconds of black/grey screen and then the movie continued. This happened again shortly but I had to power down the machine and back on again to get it to play. Eventually, I gave up.
> 
> A little research on black screen problem makes me think I might have a bad cable (which I can replace) or that I may need to adjust the player output setting from YCBCR 4.4.4 to YCBCR 4.2.2. I have only watched a couple of films on this player since buying it in 2018 and though the problem had not cropped up before, I can't say with certainty that the machine was problem-free.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed what little I saw (maybe half an hour) and hope I can get this resolved so I can see the rest. If the cable and/or settings change don't do it, I can probably rip a "backup" disc, which I think will remove the region encoding, which may help.
> 
> I am not a big fan of musicals, but I have always liked the story line, so imagine that I will enjoy it anyway. The 3D was nicely done, though not extreme, from what I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> [1] It could have been a lot worse. Nobody was injured and I was able to live in the house as it was being repaired.


 glad no one was hurt, could have turned it real bad, bet it feels great to see movies again. On a side note, doesn't look like there was drywall up under those wood panels, thought that was always required by code for fire protection?


----------



## MrEmoto

d james said:


> glad no one was hurt, could have turned it real bad, bet it feels great to see movies again. On a side note, doesn't look like there was drywall up under those wood panels, thought that was always required by code for fire protection?


Thanks. Yes, it could have been MUCH worse. That part of the house has no plumbing and has separate heat, so I was able to just shut off the heat (it was February), close the door to that part, and continue to live in the rest of the house while the repairs were done. 

You are correct that there was no sheetrock under the pine T&G ceiling. That part of the house was added in the 1980s by the original owner. I have no idea what was code then (or now for that matter). What I can say is that I am really pleased at how the room turned out. It is now the nicest room in the house, LOL. 

(Back on topic) Yes, it is fantastic to be able to watch 3D movies again! I still have a big pile of them that I have not seen yet, so will continue to post as I work my way through them.


----------



## d james

MrEmoto said:


> Thanks. Yes, it could have been MUCH worse. That part of the house has no plumbing and has separate heat, so I was able to just shut off the heat (it was February), close the door to that part, and continue to live in the rest of the house while the repairs were done.
> 
> You are correct that there was no sheetrock under the pine T&G ceiling. That part of the house was added in the 1980s by the original owner. I have no idea what was code then (or now for that matter). What I can say is that I am really pleased at how the room turned out. It is now the nicest room in the house, LOL.
> 
> (Back on topic) Yes, it is fantastic to be able to watch 3D movies again! I still have a big pile of them that I have not seen yet, so will continue to post as I work my way through them.


i know that feeling well of having a pile of unwatched movies, is not easy to always devote a few hours for a movie, then when I'm ready to watch them, the other watchers will say, nah i don't want to watch those, and there they sit for months, sometimes years


----------



## MrEmoto

d james said:


> i know that feeling well of having a pile of unwatched movies, is not easy to always devote a few hours for a movie, then when I'm ready to watch them, the other watchers will say, nah i don't want to watch those, and there they sit for months, sometimes years


We're due for a lot of rain here tonight and this weekend, so something 3D will be on deck for watching. Not sure what, yet.


----------



## tomtastic

Ghostbusters









Finally got around to watching this. I've had this since June 2018. This movie was excellent and so was the 3D. I have to say when it came out I dismissed it because it wasn't with the original actors but with this all woman crew they pulled it off. Pretty good story, funny, special effects. And the Blu ray 3D is in the IMAX format so it has the expanded scenes. One scene that I could tell at the end was expanded and there were some out of black bars effects quite often. Whether you like this or not, the correct screen format for 3D really is 16:9. There's many reasons for this. 3D always looks better with a taller ratio for one. But also IMAX uses a taller ratio for a reason. With 16:9 you don't have to lose any imaging and can carry the IMAX and 3D effects for home theater.

So Ghostbusters: Afterlife was supposed to release July 10, but that has been pushed back until March 2021. This returns most of the original actors. And good news, so far it's being announced as 3D.


----------



## Kai Winters

Watched "Serbia", Keanu Reeves, recently. Interesting movie with quite a surprise ending. 

Watched "Alpha" as well...Not a bad movie especially for $5...and worth every penny...I enjoy these movies for the imagination of the writers/directors...Not as good as "Quest for Fire", which is a hoot and a half, but fun to watch.

Both disks were on sale at Wally World so I grabbed them.

"Old Guard", Netflix, last night. A good movie for the theme. My wife and I enjoyed it.


----------



## MrEmoto

Kai Winters said:


> Watched "Serbia", Keanu Reeves, recently. Interesting movie with quite a surprise ending.
> 
> Watched "Alpha" as well...Not a bad movie especially for $5...and worth every penny...I enjoy these movies for the imagination of the writers/directors...Not as good as "Quest for Fire", which is a hoot and a half, but fun to watch.
> 
> Both disks were on sale at Wally World so I grabbed them.
> 
> "Old Guard", Netflix, last night. A good movie for the theme. My wife and I enjoyed it.


Are these in 3D?


----------



## Kai Winters

MrEmoto said:


> Are these in 3D?


nope


----------



## MrEmoto

Kai Winters said:


> nope


Oh, ok. Fair enough.

----

Over the weekend, I finally got around to watching Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker (3D).










I liked it a whole lot more than the one before! One thing Star Wars films have generally been good at is to have really epic scenery and sets. This one certainly has that. The 3D was pretty good, though mostly on the more subtle side of things. Still, it added a lot to my enjoyment because there was a lot of very good depth to many of the scenes. A fun sci-fi ride.


----------



## tomtastic

Fun movie. A good amount of pop out effects throughout. Sort of like Seventh Son, Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter, etc. Of course the uncut version is only available in 2D. I don't understand why they do this.

Rewatched The Mummy. something I didn't notice on first viewing was a prop from '99 The Mummy, the Book of Life or maybe Book of the Dead, I can't remember but it's the gold one. Just a brief appearance near the end. Sigh...well they tried. The major problem with this film is they tried to make it into a Universal monsters launching platform. This would have been much better as a stand-alone film. If they had kept the script simple, no other Monster characters, just The Mummy with a new story. Some very dark scenes as I recall. How is it scary if you can't see what's going on?

Overall, I found it better on second viewing. The beginning starts off good. Decent lighting and entertaining but then it just falls apart after the 1st act.

And last night watched Lord of the Dance again for maybe the 3rd time I don't know. I like this feature I just wish the 3D was better. I know stage/live 3D isn't easy to do. A lot of it just looks 2D, they should have went with more 3D effect.


----------



## RagtopFE

Gravity

3D Blu-ray

I've had this movie for quite awhile, and finally got around to watching it tonight. This is a great 3D flick!


----------



## tomtastic

Shark Night 3D









I don't know what happened when they filmed this but the above water scenes are pretty flat, almost like a 3D push-back treatment. The underwater scenes are great in 3D and look to be real 3D. Very odd. Would be so much better if the above water filming had the same 3D effect.

Deep Gold









It was a student film project from reading about it. I think this may have been converted to 3D. It's not that great in 3D and looks very artificial-like. Movie itself is not great, plot is OK, but dialog should have been re-finished.


----------



## henkeli

Watched Immortals and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MrEmoto

Watched the first of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movies. I never read the comic books or watched the cartoons so had no real idea about any of it, but since it was 3D I figured what the heck and bought the film. I thought the 3D was quite good, and the movie itself, although not really anything terribly unique in terms of plot line, was certainly good fun and enough to entertain me.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "The Taking of Tiger Mountain" recently, and the 3D is quite good. The story isn't bad. I needed more knowledge of Chinese history and culture to fully appreciate it.

The strong suit of the movie is the fight scenes, featuring Matrix-like slow motion combined with horizontal panning and digital effects.


----------



## Tinysota

Watched Clash of the Titans in 2d earlier this week because I’ve heard the 3d in clash is abysmal... after watching clash, I came to the conclusion that Clash of the Titans is the worst Blu ray movie that I own by far. Story is terrible and the pq in 2d was terrible as well. Anyway, I was blown away by the 3d in WRATH of the Titans... this one is really underrated for 3d. There’s some good pacing to the 3d depth that keeps you on your toes. Also, the 1.78:1 aspect ratio brings the 3d up a notch or two. Perhaps the 3d format would have fared better if every 3d release was 1.78:1 and 1.85:1??


----------



## deano86

Tinysota said:


> View attachment 3063466
> 
> 
> Watched Clash of the Titans in 2d earlier this week because I’ve heard the 3d in clash is abysmal... after watching clash, I came to the conclusion that Clash of the Titans is the worst Blu ray movie that I own by far. Story is terrible and the pq in 2d was terrible as well. Anyway, I was blown away by the 3d in WRATH of the Titans... this one is really underrated for 3d. There’s some good pacing to the 3d depth that keeps you on your toes. Also, the 1.78:1 aspect ratio brings the 3d up a notch or two. Perhaps the 3d format would have fared better if every 3d release was 1.78:1 and 1.85:1??


+1.... Yes, I agree... I like Wrath of the Titans 3D a lot and indeed it is underrated ... I suspect, most likely due to the terrible conversion job done on Clash of the Titans 3D... so people just didn't even bother with Wrath?....and a bonus is that is has some very good LFE as well!


----------



## inspector

One of the BEST!!!


----------



## MrEmoto

Last night I finally got around to watching King Arthur: Legend of the Sword.










I was shocked by how much I enjoyed it! I am kind of a sucker for Arthurian legend, even if made up and re-written, so was predisposed to liking it, yet (for the most part) the acting, the beautiful settings, the effects, and the 3D would have made me like it, regardless. There were a lot of really cool action scenes that I thought were very well done. I wish I had not waited so long to get to this one; I really liked it a lot.

P.S. There were a lot of pop outs.


----------



## inspector

Some spectacular 3D. A great companion piece to his GHOST OF THE ABYSS.


----------



## henkeli

One of my Mexico discs from the Hamilton sale.
Excellent! 
Really liked this one in 3D.


----------



## MrEmoto

henkeli said:


> One of my Mexico discs from the Hamilton sale.
> Excellent!
> Really liked this one in 3D.
> 
> View attachment 3071074


I really liked that one, too!

Last night, I picked a movie at random from my big pile of not-yet-watched movies, and watched it. It was Pixels:










Until I started watching, I had no idea that this was anything but an animated film. I had no idea that it was mostly live action. I also had no idea that it was an Adam Sandler movie, LOL. All of this is the result of me studiously avoiding reviews. 

Anyway, the movie was fun and the 3D was good. I liked it.


----------



## jnsluft

Most amazing 3D I've seen. Nearly infinite depth. Excellent demo for Atmos. Also region free.


----------



## magnification

I keep looking for 3D titles in bins or shelves at stores I go to. I shockingly found these two titles yesterday believe it or not in Rite Aide. First time for Rite Aide having a 3D blu ray.

















Both these movies I haven't seen in 3D yet. I watched Jurassic Park last night and have to say I'm really really impressed with the 3D conversion. It was like watching it for the first time all over again. Tonight I'll watch Into Darkness.


----------



## magnification

henkeli said:


> Watched Immortals and was pleasantly surprised.


I enjoyed that one myself but only saw the 2D version. Another one for my 3D list.


----------



## deano86

I have both of these titles already, but just curious how much were they at Rite Aid?


----------



## Tinysota

magnification said:


> I keep looking for 3D titles in bins or shelves at stores I go to. I shockingly found these two titles yesterday believe it or not in Rite Aide. First time for Rite Aide having a 3D blu ray.
> 
> View attachment 3072592
> View attachment 3072593
> 
> 
> Both these movies I haven't seen in 3D yet. I watched Jurassic Park last night and have to say I'm really really impressed with the 3D conversion. It was like watching it for the first time all over again. Tonight I'll watch Into Darkness.


I was really impressed with the 3d transfer for Jurassic Park too. There’s an abundance of shots that contain multiple objects spaced far apart and realistically layered (characters, jungle foliage etc). Also, the tall aspect ratio makes for a more immersive viewing in 3d


----------



## magnification

deano86 said:


> I have both of these titles already, but just curious how much were they at Rite Aid?


$6.99 and $7.99. Which is odd because their normal Blu Rays they carry usually range between $10.99 and $12.99. I'm not complaining. 😁




Tinysota said:


> I was really impressed with the 3d transfer for Jurassic Park too. There’s an abundance of shots that contain multiple objects spaced far apart and realistically layered (characters, jungle foliage etc). Also, the tall aspect ratio makes for a more immersive viewing in 3d


I watched the making of the 3D conversion after the movie and Spielberg said he envisioned Jurassic as a 3D film even though 3D wasn't ready at the time but shot it like he was doing it in 3D. So he went to people who 3D converted Titanic and the rest is history. But yeah the 3D layering is really good. My hats off to that 3D conversion crew.


----------



## Tiga

Just watched Jurassic Park for the first time in 3D using an Epson Home Cinema 3100 projector. I've seen the film several times but I'll admit seeing it in 3D brought back some of the excitement of the first time I saw this on the big screen. 

I'm starting to use my projector for 3D movies and it's been an eye opener. Prior to this I would occasionally watch them on my TV and I always found that experience to be ok, but not great. Using the projector is a different story and now I'm working on building a 3D movie collection. Glad to have found this part of the forum.


----------



## RagtopFE

Double feature tonight.

WW II In 3D
The Amazing Spider-Man 2

I hadn't known about the Nazi's 3D pictures and film. Very interesting.
Spider-Man was a fun ride!


----------



## RagtopFE

Jupiter Ascending

Check your brain at the door and just have fun watching this.


----------



## Technology3456

Question, does anyone watch 3D movies on their projectors using an anamorphic lens in front of the projector lens?

*What is better, 16:9 ratio 3D, or 2.4:1 ratio 3D? Most 2D movies are filmed in 2.4:1 or 2.35:1, not 16:9, but are any 3D movies presenetd in 2.4:1 or 2.35:1, or just 16:9?*

Is 3D generally better in 2.35-2.4:1, or 16:9? Depth is sort of a vertical phenomenon and 16:9 gives more depth, but I have heard some say that 3D as well as 2D is better in widescreen because the human eyes see more width than depth, but I've heard others say that for 3D specifically, 16:9 is better. What is the verdict?


----------



## bigdad56

Couldn't really find a better place to post this but does anyone have any 3d glasses suggestions? I bought some xpands about 6 months ago and they are fantastic only problem is they don't fit well with my seeing eye glasses I tried to find if they manufacture any more and it appears they've gone out of business. What a shame, their glasses are like $100 now.

All suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## inspector

Technology3456 said:


> Question, does anyone watch 3D movies on their projectors using an anamorphic lens in front of the projector lens?
> 
> *What is better, 16:9 ratio 3D, or 2.4:1 ratio 3D? Most 2D movies are filmed in 2.4:1 or 2.35:1, not 16:9, but are any 3D movies presenetd in 2.4:1 or 2.35:1, or just 16:9?*
> 
> Is 3D generally better in 2.35-2.4:1, or 16:9? Depth is sort of a vertical phenomenon and 16:9 gives more depth, but I have heard some say that 3D as well as 2D is better in widescreen because the human eyes see more width than depth, but I've heard others say that for 3D specifically, 16:9 is better. What is the verdict?


I like 2.35:1, especially when some part of the picture comes out of the frame into the black portion.


----------



## RagtopFE

bigdad56 said:


> Couldn't really find a better place to post this but does anyone have any 3d glasses suggestions? I bought some xpands about 6 months ago and they are fantastic only problem is they don't fit well with my seeing eye glasses I tried to find if they manufacture any more and it appears they've gone out of business. What a shame, their glasses are like $100 now.
> 
> All suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


I bought 3ACTIVE glasses from Amazon. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Technology3456

bigdad56 said:


> Couldn't really find a better place to post this but does anyone have any 3d glasses suggestions? I bought some xpands about 6 months ago and they are fantastic only problem is they don't fit well with my seeing eye glasses I tried to find if they manufacture any more and it appears they've gone out of business. What a shame, their glasses are like $100 now.
> 
> All suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


There is a thread on the front page of this section of the forum called like "100% better success with new glasses" or something, and there was at least one recommendation in there that people liked.


----------



## K. Kim

I recently purchased a JVC NX5 and just got around to getting the emitter with a pair of glasses and all I can say is WOW! Can't believe what I've been missing. I've been buying up a lot of 4K discs and was quite impressed with it but having just watched both Pacific Rim and Man of Steel in both 3D and 4K HDR, I enjoyed the 3D so much more. Colors and resolution wasn't much different if at all but the 3D just added another enjoyment factor watching movies at home. It's odd because at the theater, both my daughter and I actually avoid the 3D versions of IMAX movies as the glasses are incredibly uncomfortable and usually scratched and/or covered in water spots. Now that i'm hooked I just hope that this isn't or already is a dying media format.


----------



## 2ndvizio

Getting a projector with 3D is when I got hooked. I pretty much filled out my 3d library a couple of years ago with stuff I wanted, just before things got cheap as inventory was getting cleared out. Not many titles come out anymore. Unfortunately, it seems now 3d blurays are out of print or need to be imported from overseas. And shipping is just crazy expensive now from amazon.de. That seems to me the best place to get movies not available in US. Waiting for enough movies I want for one last purchase from amazon.de to save on shipping and that would be it for me. Hoping there will be a resurgence in 3d movies going to bluray but I think it's all streaming now. Easier to stream, haven't watched a 3d movies in a year now and half of my 3d collection I haven't watched yet.


----------



## PCummins

K. Kim said:


> I just hope that this isn't or already is a dying media format.


At this point we are at the end of the majority of 3D Blu-Ray releases so the recommendation is to buy as many as you can for movies you are interested in (a "best of" collection would be 50-100 titles I expect) before they become significantly more expensive or difficult to get ahold of. Generally Cinemablend has done good reviews of most of the 3D releases here in the theatres which maps to the 3D Blu-Ray.


----------



## RobKnapp

*Predator (1987)*
*3D Blu-ray*










It featured Arnold Schwarzenegger as a mercenary named Dutch who along with his team was assigned to retrieve a cabinet minister who was being held by guerrillas in a Latin American jungle. The story turns out to be a “*Mono e mono*” monster battle between each member of Dutch’s team and the Predator with the winner getting to survive.

I’m a collector of Blu-ray 3D discs and was very happy to see this was converted back in 2013. Considering the film’s age and that it wasn’t originally filmed in 3D, the presentation is very solid.
I didn't know Predator looked this good!!!. It's always been on VHS or DVD. My experience with this movie has always been grainy, flat, and dull. This Blu Ray solves that! 

A sci-fi action classic and one of Arnold Schwarzenegger's best films, this is a tense, action packed extravaganza of action sci-fi awesomeness.

*Kevin Peter Hall** in **Predator (1987)*
*







*

Actor *Kevin Peter Hall* is a menacing and terrifying alien .​Great thing about Predator was that Dutch’s team was made up of a bunch of bad asses. That included *Jesse Ventura *as Blain, *Carl Weathers* as CIA agent Dillon*, Sonny Landham* as Billy, and* Bill Duke* as Mac and an excellent performance from Schwarzenegger. This spawned sequels, and a spin off series Alien vs Predator but this is the original and the best. Fun fact, Jean Claude Vann Damme was originally supposed to play The Predator but was considered too short for the role!

Predator is the fabulous. This film nails everything perfectly. It has the right amount of drama, cheese, suspense, action, humor and a splash of sci-fi horror for good measure. This is a great film and still in my mind a bit underrated by the public at large. Good stuff!
Arnold Schwarzenegger, Shane Black, Jesse Ventura, Carl Weathers, Bill Duke, Richard Chaves, and Sonny Landham in Predator (1987)







​


----------



## Tinysota

Technology3456 said:


> *What is better, 16:9 ratio 3D, or 2.4:1 ratio 3D? Most 2D movies are filmed in 2.4:1 or 2.35:1, not 16:9, but are any 3D movies presenetd in 2.4:1 or 2.35:1, or just 16:9?*


Here's my opinion based on the ~50 3d titles that I own: 16:9, 1.78:1, 1.85:1 3d is more engaging than 2.4:1, 2.35:1. But, it's not necessarily the aspect ratio that makes it more engaging, it's more important that the director shot the movie with 3d in mind. As it happens, there tends to be more care given to 3d depth in 3d movies that are 1.78:1 or 1.85:1.

Here's my strongest case-in-point: "Clash of the Titans" (2.40:1) is considered one of the worst quality 3d blu rays. While "Wrath of the Titans" (1.78:1) 3d blu ray is spectacular in 3D. There was much more care given to the depth (and popout) in Wrath, and it has a taller aspect ratio.

Also, check out the selection of MCU 3d Blu rays and you will find that the best ones have a taller aspect ratio or switching aspect ratio (notable exceptions are Infinity War and Endgame, which have excellent 3d but still 2.35:1)

When I think of the 2 most important and influential 3d movies, "Avatar" and "Hugo" come to mind. "Avatar" (1.78:1) was the first big push into 3D. And "Hugo" is the most awarded 3d film to date (Best Cinematography, Best Art Direction, Best Sound Mixing, Best Sound Editing, and Best Visual Effects, and a total of 11 academy award nominations). "Hugo" was Scorsese's only dip into the 3d pool. I'd say he went all the way to the deep end when he chose 1.85:1


----------



## Tinysota

RobKnapp said:


> *Predator (1987)*
> *3D Blu-ray*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm dying to watch this in 3d after reading your review. Unfortunately, this one looks like it's going to be very tough to find at a reasonable price


----------



## Technology3456

Tinysota said:


> Here's my opinion based on the ~50 3d titles that I own: 16:9, 1.78:1, 1.85:1 3d is more engaging than 2.4:1, 2.35:1. But, it's not necessarily the aspect ratio that makes it more engaging, it's more important that the director shot the movie with 3d in mind. As it happens, there tends to be more care given to 3d depth in 3d movies that are 1.78:1 or 1.85:1.
> 
> Here's my strongest case-in-point: "Clash of the Titans" (2.40:1) is considered one of the worst quality 3d blu rays. While "Wrath of the Titans" (1.78:1) 3d blu ray is spectacular in 3D. There was much more care given to the depth (and popout) in Wrath, and it has a taller aspect ratio.
> 
> Also, check out the selection of MCU 3d Blu rays and you will find that the best ones have a taller aspect ratio or switching aspect ratio (notable exceptions are Infinity War and Endgame, which have excellent 3d but still 2.35:1)
> 
> When I think of the 2 most important and influential 3d movies, "Avatar" and "Hugo" come to mind. "Avatar" (1.78:1) was the first big push into 3D. And "Hugo" is the most awarded 3d film to date (Best Cinematography, Best Art Direction, Best Sound Mixing, Best Sound Editing, and Best Visual Effects, and a total of 11 academy award nominations). "Hugo" was Scorsese's only dip into the 3d pool. I'd say he went all the way to the deep end when he chose 1.85:1


Would you say most 3D blu rays are in 1.85:1 then? Or is it just a few examples here and there? You mentioned Avatar and Hugo and Wrath are great 16:9 3D, and two MCU movies you mentioned have great 3D in 2.4:1, and the others switch or mostly 16:9 but I dont know how many that would mean. It would be good to know if this is true across the board or not because someone else told me most 3D movies are action adventure and most action adventure movies are shot in 2.4:1.

What about The Hobbit trilogy? Tron Legacy? Jurassic Park 3D? Whatever other ones are supposed to be good 3D? Man of Steel, Justice League...

what AA are these and the other best 3D movies in 3D?


----------



## Tinysota

Technology3456 said:


> Would you say most 3D blu rays are in 1.85:1 then? Or is it just a few examples here and there? You mentioned Avatar and Hugo and Wrath are great 16:9 3D, and two MCU movies you mentioned have great 3D in 2.4:1, and the others switch or mostly 16:9 but I dont know how many that would mean. It would be good to know if this is true across the board or not because someone else told me most 3D movies are action adventure and most action adventure movies are shot in 2.4:1.
> 
> What about The Hobbit trilogy? Tron Legacy? Jurassic Park 3D? Whatever other ones are supposed to be good 3D? Man of Steel, Justice League...
> 
> what AA are these and the other best 3D movies in 3D?


Most 3d movies are 2.35 or 2.40:1 because most movies are in 2.35 or 2.40:1. The only 3d blu rays that have a different aspect ratio to their 2d blu ray counterparts are the Marvel movies with shifting aspect ratios (8) and the two latest transformers movies (see list of blu-rays with shifting aspect ratio: List of BD movies with IMAX aspect ratio switching scenes - Blu-ray Forum). blu-ray.com is a great resource for checking aspect ratio. Here, you'll find that the Hobbit Trilogy is 2.40:1, which I presume Jackson chose to highlight the incredible landscape shots. You'll find that Tron Legacy (2D and 3D blu ray) has a shifting aspect ratio, where the 1.78:1 shots frame intense action scenes. You'll find that Jurassic Park (2D and 3D) is all 1.85:1, which I presume Spielberg chose to highlight the height of the T-Rex. All of these blu rays, regardless of aspect ratio, have excellent 3D. 

What I've found is that though there are relatively few movies with a tall aspect ratio, the 3D blu rays that do have a taller aspect ratio are always awesome in 3D. I can't say the same for all of their shorter counterparts: not all 2.35 or 2.40:1 3d blu rays are awesome.


----------



## K. Kim

PCummins said:


> At this point we are at the end of the majority of 3D Blu-Ray releases so the recommendation is to buy as many as you can for movies you are interested in (a "best of" collection would be 50-100 titles I expect) before they become significantly more expensive or difficult to get ahold of. Generally Cinemablend has done good reviews of most of the 3D releases here in the theatres which maps to the 3D Blu-Ray.



Good idea, will do. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Technology3456

Tinysota said:


> Most 3d movies are 2.35 or 2.40:1 because most movies are in 2.35 or 2.40:1. The only 3d blu rays that have a different aspect ratio to their 2d blu ray counterparts are the Marvel movies with shifting aspect ratios (8) and the two latest transformers movies (see list of blu-rays with shifting aspect ratio: List of BD movies with IMAX aspect ratio switching scenes - Blu-ray Forum). blu-ray.com is a great resource for checking aspect ratio. Here, you'll find that the Hobbit Trilogy is 2.40:1, which I presume Jackson chose to highlight the incredible landscape shots. You'll find that Tron Legacy (2D and 3D blu ray) has a shifting aspect ratio, where the 1.78:1 shots frame intense action scenes. You'll find that Jurassic Park (2D and 3D) is all 1.85:1, which I presume Spielberg chose to highlight the height of the T-Rex. All of these blu rays, regardless of aspect ratio, have excellent 3D.
> 
> What I've found is that though there are relatively few movies with a tall aspect ratio, the 3D blu rays that do have a taller aspect ratio are always awesome in 3D. I can't say the same for all of their shorter counterparts: not all 2.35 or 2.40:1 3d blu rays are awesome.


Tyvm this is super helpful, and I'm more unsure what to do than ever haha.

Clearly you are a 3D fan. Have you ever used a dual projector setup?


----------



## 3DBob

Let's assume that "normal" TV has a 16:9 image ratio, the TV standard now. 1920x1080 pixels for 3D. Divide that and what do you get 1.7777. There is hardly a film out there that has that exact ratio. So it either gets adapted to that or it gets adapted to a smaller ratio like 2.35 or 2.40:1, which are wide-screen standards today. And many films, and 3D films are shown in that format, then adapted to a 16:9 screen in the center with black bars on top and bottom. Some movies that were once shown in IMAX and widescreen will have a combination of scenes where some fill the screen and others are widescreen with black bars. And some have part of the image coming out of the widescreen area to the bigger screen area if that makes sense. Titanic for example was shot on 35mm film and masked to the center widescreen aspect ratio. When I saw it, I thought it was boring since scenes just didn't have an impact on me. When it was converted to 3D, the 35mm mask was opened to 16:9 to fill the screen. When I saw the conversion, I was totally blown away by it, and it now remains one of my favorite 3D movies.


----------



## rural scribe

Tinysota said:


> I'm dying to watch this in 3d after reading your review. Unfortunately, this one looks like it's going to be very tough to find at a reasonable price


You can rent it for $6 at 3d-blurayrental.com 
That's how I got to see it.


----------



## Technology3456

For a 3D starter pack where Im looking to add like 25 3D blu rays, what would you recommend getting now that is quality but can be found for 5 bucks each or so?

Also, what do you recommend buying now that may be hard to find in the future? Presumably they will rerelease stuff on a 4K version and include a 3D version, or rerelease, or you can always find used, etc, but just curious recommendations what I should grab when I can find it for now.


----------



## bigdad56

I was thinking about buying WW 1984 in 3D. The film was abysmal, but the first had decent 3D so might be worth it just to get some new 3D content as well as to try and keep the format alive.


----------



## jorgebetancourt

I watch the croods 2 3d and it was rally good.. Great colors, great 3d specially the ending and I think its actually much funnier than part one.. We loved it.. 

Like the poster above I buy these to try and keep 3d alive.. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspector

EXCELLENT


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> For a 3D starter pack where Im looking to add like 25 3D blu rays, what would you recommend getting now that is quality but can be found for 5 bucks each or so? Also, what do you recommend buying now that may be hard to find in the future? Presumably they will rerelease stuff on a 4K version and include a 3D version, or rerelease, or you can always find used, etc, but just curious recommendations what I should grab when I can find it for now.


Simple answer - Everything you are interested in that was released in 3D. Recommend you review CinemaBlend's 3D rating archive here and buy what you can at whatever cost is reasonable to you, if you can get it for $5 great, but you could be investing a lot more depending on what title you are after and what edition it is. You will most likely need to source Internationally as some discs simply were never released in some countries, keeping in mind Blu-Ray region locking issues.

All 3D discs will be harder to purchase moving forward as they are highly unlikely to re-release discs as 4K + 3D + BD combos or on their own as a 3D + BD combo. Once the run is done, it's effectively done. The only titles that may escape this are the MOD (Manufactured on Demand) titles like Abominable, Croods 2 and a few others that will be created for a while until the interest wanes, or someone enterprising manages to do a limited release re-run of the discs (which will induce a price premium of course).


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Simple answer - Everything you are interested in that was released in 3D. Recommend you review CinemaBlend's 3D rating archive here and buy what you can at whatever cost is reasonable to you, if you can get it for $5 great, but you could be investing a lot more depending on what title you are after and what edition it is. You will most likely need to source Internationally as some discs simply were never released in some countries, keeping in mind Blu-Ray region locking issues.
> 
> All 3D discs will be harder to purchase moving forward as they are highly unlikely to re-release discs as 4K + 3D + BD combos or on their own as a 3D + BD combo. Once the run is done, it's effectively done. The only titles that may escape this are the MOD (Manufactured on Demand) titles like Abominable, Croods 2 and a few others that will be created for a while until the interest wanes, or someone enterprising manages to do a limited release re-run of the discs (which will induce a price premium of course).


What's the verdict on kandycastle.com that sells 3d movies in slip cases not the full box? Is it still the legitimate, release-quality 3d movie same as you'd buy off amazon, or are they like rips or lower quality bitrate copies basically?

Other than that, all I knew so far was I wanted to get the James Cameron 3D movies off amazon, even though it's kind of obvious, and I thought I saw both on amazon in a pack together for like $20 about two weeks ago, but either I was seeing something else, or it went away since then.


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Simple answer - Everything you are interested in that was released in 3D. Recommend you review CinemaBlend's 3D rating archive here and buy what you can at whatever cost is reasonable to you, if you can get it for $5 great, but you could be investing a lot more depending on what title you are after and what edition it is. You will most likely need to source Internationally as some discs simply were never released in some countries, keeping in mind Blu-Ray region locking issues.
> 
> All 3D discs will be harder to purchase moving forward as they are highly unlikely to re-release discs as 4K + 3D + BD combos or on their own as a 3D + BD combo. Once the run is done, it's effectively done. The only titles that may escape this are the MOD (Manufactured on Demand) titles like Abominable, Croods 2 and a few others that will be created for a while until the interest wanes, or someone enterprising manages to do a limited release re-run of the discs (which will induce a price premium of course).


And is there any rating archive of which 3D releases had high quality conversions or end product 3D, and which had bad?

Like is there somewhere you can see not just the rating for how good a movie it is, but also how good of 3D the release has regardless of how good the movie is?

Likewise, is there anywhere that lists which 4K UHD releases also come with the 3D disc? And which movies that got released in a 3D only bluray, as well as a "combo pack," have the 3D bluray at full bitrate in the combo pack, as opposed to two movies on the same disc with lower bitrate to fit on the same disc, and which only have the full quality 3D movie in the stand alone 3D blu ray, but not the combo pack?

Looking for some sort of database I can comb through and start buying some.


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> What's the verdict on [site] that sells 3d movies in slip cases not the full box? Is it still the legitimate, release-quality 3d movie same as you'd buy off amazon, or are they like rips or lower quality bitrate copies basically?


Almost certain to be pirate/burned copies. Croods 2 is definitely known to be MOD, min price would not be below $30 USD. The only way they can get it cheap like that as a BD-SL/BD-DL burn onto blank media. (Edit: Not DVD-5/DVD-9 burns).



Technology3456 said:


> And is there any rating archive of which 3D releases had high quality conversions or end product 3D, and which had bad?


I've already linked to CinemaBlend, all 3D ratings are subjective in nature and highly variable depending on who did the reviewing. There are other sites but nowhere near as detailed as CinemaBlend.



Technology3456 said:


> Likewise, is there anywhere that lists which 4K UHD releases also come with the 3D disc? And which movies that got released in a 3D only bluray, as well as a "combo pack," have the 3D bluray at full bitrate in the combo pack, as opposed to two movies on the same disc with lower bitrate to fit on the same disc, and which only have the full quality 3D movie in the stand alone 3D blu ray, but not the combo pack?


I don't think there is such a list unless it was incidentally listed on Blu-Ray.com - they usually have the 4K+3D preorders listed and the discussion forums for previous releases. Perhaps someone else knows a more accurate up to date list.


----------



## K. Kim

Been binge watching a bunch of 3D's that I bought in bulk off kijiji (similar to Craiglist but Canadian) and the standout for me was the one I watched last night, Star Trek Into Darkness. This and Pacific Rim have been the two best I've seen so far, even better than Avatar IMO.


----------



## deano86

Ya, with the new Spongebob movie out now, the kids and I rewatched Spongebob Sponge out of Water 3d....and I had forgotten just how excellent the 3D looks on this one! Not to mention, Oz The Great and Powerful.... we watched a couple weeks ago and its 3D is awesome also... likewise the soundtrack!


----------



## inspector

Any of the 3Ders from 3DFA are a sight to be hold. For super clarity and damn good 3D...GEMINI MAN.


----------



## inspector

Technology3456 said:


> What's the verdict on kandycastle.com that sells 3d movies in slip cases not the full box? Is it still the legitimate, release-quality 3d movie same as you'd buy off amazon, or are they like rips or lower quality bitrate copies basically?
> 
> Other than that, all I knew so far was I wanted to get the James Cameron 3D movies off amazon, even though it's kind of obvious, and I thought I saw both on amazon in a pack together for like $20 about two weeks ago, but either I was seeing something else, or it went away since then.


They do not come in slip cases. They come in slim line bluray cases. Just a buy a few, you'll be out $10, big deal. Then you won't have to ask, you'll know.

Good luck!


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Almost certain to be pirate/burned copies. Croods 2 is definitely known to be MOD, min price would not be below $30 USD. The only way they can get it cheap like that as a BD-SL/BD-DL burn onto blank media. (Edit: Not DVD-5/DVD-9 burns).


And does this lower quality, or are they burning it at 100% quality?



> I've already linked to CinemaBlend, all 3D ratings are subjective in nature and highly variable depending on who did the reviewing. There are other sites but nowhere near as detailed as CinemaBlend.


Thanks, I went there before and saw "to watch in 3D or not to watch in 3D" articles going down the page a mile long, but I didn't know where to look, or if they have, a database that shows just the final ranking for each movie in a long list?


----------



## inspector

Boy, for someone that wants to increase their 3D collection, you sure have a **** load of questions about the quality of kandycastle.com discs. CONTACT THEM...Why keep wasting every ones time with these questions...BUY A FEW...GIVE US A BREAK!


----------



## inspector

inspector said:


> Boy, for someone that wants to increase their 3D collection, you sure have a **** load of questions about the quality of kandycastle.com discs. CONTACT THEM...Why keep wasting every ones time with these questions...BUY A FEW...GIVE US A BREAK!


Didn't mean to sound so harsh. I tried to tell you about them, but it seems that you don't want to contact them for them to answer your questions.


----------



## Technology3456

inspector said:


> Boy, for someone that wants to increase their 3D collection, you sure have a **** load of questions about the quality of kandycastle.com discs. CONTACT THEM...Why keep wasting every ones time with these questions...BUY A FEW...GIVE US A BREAK!


I don't have a lot of questions about them, I didn't even know what it was. I was only aware of the regular 3D blu ray releases you find in Best Buy and so on, so I asked what were the best ones. You gave a great suggestion that you can get them cheaper from this website, so I was just asking get _what _cheaper, the normal quality 3D blu rays, or different quality?

You recommended them, so I assumed you would know, but I guess if there are differences, they're not obvious enough to tell, which is good news, but I wanted to see if anyone else here knows for sure, or if they also couldn't notice a difference. What is bad about wanting to hear other people's experiences with options I haven't experienced. It's not about buying $10 of discs from them, it's about having to compare to the normal ones off amazon to see if there's a difference, and why buy two copies of the same thing if you can find the answer just by asking quickly instead? It shouldn't be so complicated to answer. If you know the answer, then say the answer. If you don't, just say "I don't know." If you don't know, that is why I asked the thread also just in case. If they don't know, only then is it worth trying to contact the company (who may just give a PR answer anyway), or buying discs from two places to test for yourself. This is just one of many questions I have on many different aspects of my project. As I am researching what 3D blu rays to get, I am still trying to set up a 3D display in the first place with lots of moving parts. So just getting simple answers quickly in a thread is much faster and often more reliable.


----------



## inspector

It comes down to...do you want to spend $10 to answer all of your questions...or keep asking questions...?

Me, I've just increased my 3D collection by another 20...good for me!


----------



## Technology3456

inspector said:


> It comes down to...do you want to spend $10 to answer all of your questions...or keep asking questions...?
> 
> Me, I've just increased my 3D collection by another 20...good for me!


I'm glad this option is available regardless, and that it is working great for you. I will probably get some, just wanted more information. Thanks for the rec


----------



## inspector

inspector said:


> It comes down to...do you want to spend $10 to answer all of your questions...or keep asking questions...?
> 
> Me, I've just increased my 3D collection by another 20...good for me!


...and everyone has played PERFECT!


----------



## inspector

BINGO


----------



## inspector

Don't know if you're into Japanese Monsters, but I found a seller on eBay that does the same thing and I am more then happy. to buy them They are BDrs from the original BDs from Toho Japan...like saving $50 or more for each one.

What I've ordered is:

THE H-MAN
MATANGO
FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD'
THE WAR OF THE GARGANTUAS
ATRAGON
RODAN
THE MYSTERIANS

...and all have played perfectly!!!

John


----------



## PCummins

Note before I mention any further discussing piracy is against the terms of the site:

Use the Web Site to instigate or encourage others to commit illegal activities or cause injury or property damage or interfere with business interests or contractual relations of any person.



Technology3456 said:


> And does this lower quality, or are they burning it at 100% quality?


To be clear - I don't recommend buying from your aforementioned site. The discs come out of Malaysia and Malaysia is well known for having zero respect for copyright infringement.

It depends on the size of the original disc, so if it is simply duplicated it would be the same quality. However, it is possible to do things like convert a DL disc to a SL by recompressing the media so in this case it wouldn't be. You wouldn't know unless you actually checked.

On a legitimate example blu-ray.com sometimes has people provide the metadata information about the disc in the forum topic specific to the disc. So sometimes buying a release from one country has a lower or higher bitrate than a release from another country, or omits certain features (ie Atmos audio) that may be of importance. Again, there is no in-depth database that gets to this level of detail in a convenient form, if there was you'd probably have to pay for access to it given the level of effort to build one and verify the information within.



Technology3456 said:


> Thanks, I went there before and saw "to watch in 3D or not to watch in 3D" articles going down the page a mile long, but I didn't know where to look, or if they have, a database that shows just the final ranking for each movie in a long list?


You should be buying discs based off movies you want to watch in 3D. So if you like Marvel or animated films as an example you would simply buy the titles you wanted after checking the Cinemablend 3D review (if there is one, there are a few missing) or reading what others thought, keeping in mind it is mostly subjective in nature. There isn't a simple "by the numbers" ranking from Cinemablend that I have seen as it would be contrary to the work and effort Cinemablend put into making their reviews available (remember, they get ad revenue from people actually reading reviews, and you are doing yourself a disservice by just expecting numbers to tell you everything you need to know).

Bottom line: You need to read to find out what would be worth buying (to you) in 3D. People can provide their recommendations of course if they feel like it, but we don't know what you like so we can't provide specific recommendations easily. If you read reviews from CinemaBlend and said "I'm thinking of buying these 10 titles, what do people think?" then people could answer more easily with what they subjectively thought the 3D was like.


----------



## Technology3456

Is there a way to sort bluray.com, for 3D blu rays, by 16:9 aspect ratio ones? And then open a new page, and sort just the scope ones?

I want to see the total numbers how many exist of each. I am having an absolute impossible time trying to decide what screen to do for 3D, because of a million different variables not just this.


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Is there a way to sort bluray.com, for 3D blu rays, by 16:9 aspect ratio ones? And then open a new page, and sort just the scope ones? I want to see the total numbers how many exist of each. I am having an absolute impossible time trying to decide what screen to do for 3D, because of a million different variables not just this.


Just look at Movies - Search results and then filter for 3D and then whatever aspect ratios you want and it gives a number count (it's about 1/2 and 1/2 between 16:9 and 2.35:1). Keep in mind the aspect ratio of a 3D disc could be different to the 2D/4K disc (or have multiple aspect ratios). My recommendation is as above - find a series of titles in 3D you want to watch, figure out the aspect ratio for them and then use that as a rough guide. Also consider what you'd be watching that isn't 3D, I find my 2D viewing far exceeds anything I watch on 3D so 16:9 would probably be preferable for me, as the black bars can be used for subtitles and therefore are not "wasted".


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Just look at Movies - Search results and then filter for 3D and then whatever aspect ratios you want and it gives a number count (it's about 1/2 and 1/2 between 16:9 and 2.35:1). Keep in mind the aspect ratio of a 3D disc could be different to the 2D/4K disc (or have multiple aspect ratios). My recommendation is as above - find a series of titles in 3D you want to watch, figure out the aspect ratio for them and then use that as a rough guide. Also consider what you'd be watching that isn't 3D, I find my 2D viewing far exceeds anything I watch on 3D so 16:9 would probably be preferable for me, as the black bars can be used for subtitles and therefore are not "wasted".


Thanks!!

What percentage of 2D movies are in 16:9? I thoguht people were saying most are shot in scope, but then others make comments that it's 50:50. I thought it was like 80/20 scope vs 16:9? I feel like every movie I've watched off streaming recently has had letterbox bars.


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Just look at Movies - Search results and then filter for 3D and then whatever aspect ratios you want and it gives a number count (it's about 1/2 and 1/2 between 16:9 and 2.35:1). Keep in mind the aspect ratio of a 3D disc could be different to the 2D/4K disc (or have multiple aspect ratios). My recommendation is as above - find a series of titles in 3D you want to watch, figure out the aspect ratio for them and then use that as a rough guide. Also consider what you'd be watching that isn't 3D, I find my 2D viewing far exceeds anything I watch on 3D so 16:9 would probably be preferable for me, as the black bars can be used for subtitles and therefore are not "wasted".


Its only giving me aspect ratios to choose like 1:1, 1.2:1, 1.33:1, etc. No 16:9, not 2.4:1. Is my browser outdated or how do I sort 16:9 and scope?


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Its only giving me aspect ratios to choose like 1:1, 1.2:1, 1.33:1, etc. No 16:9, not 2.4:1. Is my browser outdated or how do I sort 16:9 and scope?


Please spend some quality time evaluating the page search form criteria first, there is a + icon on the right to "Original aspect ratio" that allows access to all known aspect ratios. This will also answer your question about 2D movie aspect ratios. You would do the same criteria checks for 2D titles (pick a set of movies you like, then check aspect ratios). Not everyone just watches movies, there are TV series and FTA TV to consider, but only you know what your ratio of viewing habits is like. Don't forget the majority of TV sets are 16:9 for a very good reason...


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Please spend some quality time evaluating the page search form criteria first, there is a + icon on the right to "Original aspect ratio" that allows access to all known aspect ratios. This will also answer your question about 2D movie aspect ratios. You would do the same criteria checks for 2D titles (pick a set of movies you like, then check aspect ratios). Not everyone just watches movies, there are TV series and FTA TV to consider, but only you know what your ratio of viewing habits is like. Don't forget the majority of TV sets are 16:9 for a very good reason...


Am I sorting it right if I get 550 or so results for scope 3D movies, and about 160 for 16:9 3D movies?

There are so many options to click which have two aspect ratios in the same option, sometimes even mixing scope and 16:9 into the same category. So I just tried to keep it simple. For 16:9, I only clicked the 1.78:1 category. For scope, I only clicked the 2.35:1 and 2.39:1 categories. And I get like 550 to 160, that there are 3-4x as many scope 3D movies as 16:9. Is this about right or how can I sort the categories better to get the accurate result? 

For 2D, I get about 13,000 scope movies, and 9,500 16:9 movies. Accurate or no?


----------



## 3DBob

You're wasting your time deciding between 16:9 or other screen size ratio. Like most of us, get a 16:9 screen and the wide screen movies will show in the middle with black bars. If that bothers you, like some do, get curtains that pull up or down to hide the black bars.


----------



## Technology3456

Does anyone know if 550 to 160, scope 3D movies vs 16:9, is an accurate ratio of the movies available in 3D by aspect ratio? This is the link if anyone has better ideas which ones to select to sort them than just selecting 1.78:1 (16:9) and 2.35:1 and 2.39:1. Movies - Search results



3DBob said:


> You're wasting your time deciding between 16:9 or other screen size ratio. Like most of us, get a 16:9 screen and the wide screen movies will show in the middle with black bars. If that bothers you, like some do, get curtains that pull up or down to hide the black bars.


I don't know if you use projector or TV, but with projection, it is very common to use a scope screen, and it's not wasting time to figure out what aspect ratio screen you want to commit to for many years and spend significant money on.


----------



## deano86

Not for nothing, but you seem to be all over AVS discussions frantically trying to get everyone to tell you what you should do... Take a breath, do your own research and try to make a decision for what you want in "your" home theater and what your viewing interests are. At some point you need to just figure something out, because you will most likely get multiple opinions on everything on here...which is good.... but it seems to just get you even more frazzled even when people are trying to guide you. 

Is there a chance that you will find out that you should have purchased something else? or should have gone in a different direction? Ya, probably! But, that is how all of us have navigated these AV Science waters.. we try something and figure out something else will work better.. we sell our mistake and try again.  Try to look at is as part of the ride and enjoy this hobby...none of us had absolutely everything figured out before getting our systems.. it is always a work in progress.


----------



## Technology3456

deano86 said:


> Not for nothing, but you seem to be all over AVS discussions frantically trying to get everyone to tell you what you should do... Take a breath, do your own research and try to make a decision for what you want in "your" home theater and what your viewing interests are. At some point you need to just figure something out, because you will most likely get multiple opinions on everything on here...which is good.... but it seems to just get you even more frazzled even when people are trying to guide you.
> 
> Is there a chance that you will find out that you should have purchased something else? or should have gone in a different direction? Ya, probably! But, that is how all of us have navigated these AV Science waters.. we try something and figure out something else will work better.. we sell our mistake and try again.  Try to look at is as part of the ride and enjoy this hobby...none of us had absolutely everything figured out before getting our systems.. it is always a work in progress.


If you knew the screens I was looking at, and what they cost, it would make more sense. It's not quite this bad, but in the context of the screens I'm looking at, your advice is closer to "just buy a new sportscar even if you're not sure which one you want, and part of the ride of this hobby is you just sell it a few months later and get a new one," than what you're probably imagining in your head. I will be out, let's say, $1500, even if I decide the day after I buy it that I want to sell and get something else. Even with only 1 day of use. And that is just for one screen.... I am deciding on two at once... so it would be good to get it right the first time.

I agree though, your way would be a lot more fun, and a lot less work and stress. Just buy what seems exciting without being 100% sure, and maybe it doesn't work out but maybe it works out great and you got there without having to do as much work, without having to measure 1,000 times before cutting once, so to speak, like I'm having to do, which isn't enjoyable at all. But with the $$$ involved, I feel like I have to even though it's tiresome.

I think this part shouldn't be so hard though if we put our heads together. Can anyone else just click the bluray.com link, and look at the aspect ratios they give you to sort, and try to help me understand how to sort them to get a fair idea of 16:9 titles available vs 2.35:1 and 2.4:1? If there was just one section for 2.35:1 to 2.4:1, and one section for 16:9, I wouldn't need anyone's help to see, but if you guys look, it's not that clear. In fact they dont even have a 2.4:1 option, just 2.35, and 2.39:1 (which I was told is not the same as 2.4:1). And they dont just have 1.78:1, they have 1.85:1 which I've never heard of. And they have a bunch of mixed aspect ratio options to choose, and I don't know whether to just leave those be, or which one of those I should generally count in the 2.35-2.4:1 category, and which I should generally count in the 16:9 category.

Any help with that would be much appreciated! I think if we can figure out how to sort their database accurately, the results will go a long way to helping me decide for good. But I dont want to make a decision off incorrectly filtered results, if you can understand that.


----------



## 3DBob

All I'm saying is that all the 3D movies are all over the ratio map. If you want to watch them all, get a 16:9 screen. Plus if you are also going to watch TV, then 16:9 is their standard.


----------



## rural scribe

Technology3456 said:


> For a 3D starter pack where Im looking to add like 25 3D blu rays, what would you recommend getting now that is quality but can be found for 5 bucks each or so?
> 
> Also, what do you recommend buying now that may be hard to find in the future? Presumably they will rerelease stuff on a 4K version and include a 3D version, or rerelease, or you can always find used, etc, but just curious recommendations what I should grab when I can find it for now.


You can get $5 3D blurays at Big Lots. The ones I have seen at local Big Lots stores include World War Z and Kung Fu Panda, with two or three other choices most days. The cheapest 3D titles on sites like Amazon and Ebay that I recall are Dredd, I Frankenstein and Star Trek Into Darkness.

I get most of my 3D blurays used from thrift stores like Goodwill, flea markets and pawn shops, where prices vary from $1.50 to $5. I shop these places mainly because I like to cruise the junk stores. For me, it is entertaining. I find some good bargains, too. Also, you can usually examine the 3D disk itself to see if it is scratched before you buy it at these places. Online, you have to take your chances.

It seems to me that 3D titles are getting harder to find, so I think your instinct is right to start shopping sooner, rather than later.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Bait" last night, on a recommendation in this forum. It has good 3D and the story is pretty good, too.


----------



## SP for Sofa Potato

bigdad56 said:


> Couldn't really find a better place to post this but does anyone have any 3d glasses suggestions? I bought some xpands about 6 months ago and they are fantastic only problem is they don't fit well with my seeing eye glasses I tried to find if they manufacture any more and it appears they've gone out of business. What a shame, their glasses are like $100 now.
> 
> All suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


I had the same issue and did some research. I found this blog post that was pretty helpful. here it is: 3D Clips for Prescription Glasses

lemme know if that helps at all


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Am I sorting it right if I get 550 or so results for scope 3D movies, and about 160 for 16:9 3D movies?


If you select the "row" of 1.78 movies and restrict to 3D it is 558 titles.
Then if you select the row and everything below it for 3D in 2.39 (or thereabouts) it is 576 titles.

For 2D on the same criteria it is around 1.78 = 25408 and 2.39 = 13850.

The aspect ratios are not a standard so they would be "around" 1.78 for 16:9 films and "around" 2.39 for anamorphic films. However it is a rough range so 1.78 could be considered anything from 1.5 to 2.0 and 2.39 could be from 2.2 to 2.76.

Yes, that doesn't help you, so you need to check the movies and other content you want to watch and decide on what majority is going to be around 2.39 vs 1.78. We can't answer that for you, you need to do the required reading yourself as you haven't told us anything about what you watch or are planning to watch. From a simplicity point of view if you are dead keen on 2.39 you would get a projector with 2.39 and then get some mechanised blockout curtains and simulate a real cinema if you need to screen 1.78 content. You just have to deal with the compromise that there will be black side bars when playing 1.78 content (which the curtains help hide). Having the curtains operate from left to right is easier than from top/bottom from a mechanical point of view, BTW.

For myself I don't have issues with being in 1.78 as the black bars top/bottom can be used for subtitles if I adjust the position correctly and 99% of the time I'm watching with subtitles (not for myself, but for my partner). Also we watch a lot of content that jumps around on aspect ratios from 1.78 to 2.39 so this is the easiest solution for me. People making content for TVs will obviously always target 1.78 or wider on their preference. A few movies also frame break (like Ghost Busters, Guardians of the Galaxy 2) so the majority of the film is 2.39 but some effects break the frame back into 1.78 which you would miss on a strict 2.39 aspect ratio.

Out of interest I had a look at the movies released 2019 - 2021 in both rough aspect ratios so it is 1.78 = 974 and 2.39 = 1031. So still about 1/2 and 1/2.


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> If you select the "row" of 1.78 movies and restrict to 3D it is 558 titles.
> Then if you select the row and everything below it for 3D in 2.39 (or thereabouts) it is 576 titles.
> 
> For 2D on the same criteria it is around 1.78 = 25408 and 2.39 = 13850.
> 
> The aspect ratios are not a standard so they would be "around" 1.78 for 16:9 films and "around" 2.39 for anamorphic films. However it is a rough range so 1.78 could be considered anything from 1.5 to 2.0 and 2.39 could be from 2.2 to 2.76.
> 
> Yes, that doesn't help you, so you need to check the movies and other content you want to watch and decide on what majority is going to be around 2.39 vs 1.78. We can't answer that for you, you need to do the required reading yourself as you haven't told us anything about what you watch or are planning to watch. From a simplicity point of view if you are dead keen on 2.39 you would get a projector with 2.39 and then get some mechanised blockout curtains and simulate a real cinema if you need to screen 1.78 content. You just have to deal with the compromise that there will be black side bars when playing 1.78 content (which the curtains help hide). Having the curtains operate from left to right is easier than from top/bottom from a mechanical point of view, BTW.
> 
> For myself I don't have issues with being in 1.78 as the black bars top/bottom can be used for subtitles if I adjust the position correctly and 99% of the time I'm watching with subtitles (not for myself, but for my partner). Also we watch a lot of content that jumps around on aspect ratios from 1.78 to 2.39 so this is the easiest solution for me. People making content for TVs will obviously always target 1.78 or wider on their preference. A few movies also frame break (like Ghost Busters, Guardians of the Galaxy 2) so the majority of the film is 2.39 but some effects break the frame back into 1.78 which you would miss on a strict 2.39 aspect ratio.
> 
> Out of interest I had a look at the movies released 2019 - 2021 in both rough aspect ratios so it is 1.78 = 974 and 2.39 = 1031. So still about 1/2 and 1/2.


Thanks for the help. I'm not sure what you meant by "row" for 16:9 or 2.35:1. I am seeing everything across the whole spectrum and dont know where to cut off one or the other. This is what Im looking at. I clicked 3D, but not realD. Then, not shown in this screenshot, I clicked either 1.78:1, or 2.35:1 AND 2.39:1. 3d-filters-movies

I dont know if clicking two categories on one side and one on the other side biases the search, but I've only ever heard of one 16:9 aspect ratio, whereas scope ranges from 2.35:1 to 2.4:1, so if anything, this would be unfair to scope because it's leaving out 2.4:1. If you look at it that way. But I don't know. Can you give examples of 1.85:1 movies, 1.5:1 movies, etc? I cant remember ever seeing any movie that isn't filling my 16:9 screen completely, or with letterbox bars.


----------



## tomtastic

You could always make an equal area screen: have to switch setup each time or have 2 projectors mounted one for each. One of the best reasons that 1.78 is better is because it is closer to the middle of all used AR's. Another big reason is that Blu ray and again Ultra Blu ray favor 16:9 as the projected image and resolution. The images are formatted in 1080 or 2160 height. 2.35 movies are constrained to these heights as you only receive 800 pixels in HD not the full 1080 of 2160. The 2.35 image is reduced to fit inside a 1.78 format storage medium. So there's no technical reason to display 2.35 screen over 1.78, unless that is your preference. Another reason 1.78 is better and this is based purely on immersive factor. They got it right all those years ago with the Golden Ratio 1.33. It's showing you the most image that your eyes can see. However, it is not the most cinematic viewing experience. A landscape image can show more perceived image if we back up a bit and constrain the height. So it's really a matter of immersive vs cinematic. And now with VR we are coming back to immersive which is a taller ratio, not wider. I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it. If you want to play it safe, stick with 1.78, you can cover all ratios easier because you're closer to the middle of all ratios. If you really prefer watching 2.35 in the largest format, then that's your screen. If we were to award the largest resolution format, that would be IMAX at 1.33, but there are so few IMAX titles plus TV has adopted 1.78 and wider. 1.78 can also show 1.33 without too much loss of size.


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm not sure what you meant by "row" for 16:9 or 2.35:1. I am seeing everything across the whole spectrum and dont know where to cut off one or the other. This is what Im looking at. I clicked 3D, but not realD. Then, not shown in this screenshot, I clicked either 1.78:1, or 2.35:1 AND 2.39:1.


For 1.78 just select the entire row from 1.75:1 to 2.0:1. Then for 2.39 select from 2.2:1 to 2.39:1 and everything below that.

As I said that's just a "rough" estimate, it looks like the first aspect ratio is what the film is in the majority of the time and the others are the temporary aspect ratios. You need to base it more off the content you are watching and make a list for yourself of what aspect ratios you are preferring or keep note of your viewing habits to see which ratio is being used more. If you need to see what movies use a particular aspect ratio (like 1.85) just select it on its own and run the search, it will show you the list just like the other searches. Don't forget that is most likely the "original" aspect ratio for the film, the Blu-Ray (or 3D Blu-Ray) would be adjusted to best fit (hence the request you find the content you like and check the aspect ratios).


----------



## Technology3456

tomtastic said:


> You could always make an equal area screen: have to switch setup each time or have 2 projectors mounted one for each. One of the best reasons that 1.78 is better is because it is closer to the middle of all used AR's. Another big reason is that Blu ray and again Ultra Blu ray favor 16:9 as the projected image and resolution. The images are formatted in 1080 or 2160 height. 2.35 movies are constrained to these heights as you only receive 800 pixels in HD not the full 1080 of 2160. The 2.35 image is reduced to fit inside a 1.78 format storage medium. So there's no technical reason to display 2.35 screen over 1.78, unless that is your preference. Another reason 1.78 is better and this is based purely on immersive factor. They got it right all those years ago with the Golden Ratio 1.33. It's showing you the most image that your eyes can see. However, it is not the most cinematic viewing experience. A landscape image can show more perceived image if we back up a bit and constrain the height. So it's really a matter of immersive vs cinematic. And now with VR we are coming back to immersive which is a taller ratio, not wider. I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it. If you want to play it safe, stick with 1.78, you can cover all ratios easier because you're closer to the middle of all ratios. If you really prefer watching 2.35 in the largest format, then that's your screen. If we were to award the largest resolution format, that would be IMAX at 1.33, but there are so few IMAX titles plus TV has adopted 1.78 and wider. 1.78 can also show 1.33 without too much loss of size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109336


I dont have a wall for the screen. Everything has to be ceiling mounted. Worse, most polarized silver screens dont come in pulldown because the silver material will get damaged. So I probably have to do a flip screen onto the ceiling. However, it's not as complicated as you think. At least, if descalso, forget his exact username, is still able to finish helping me, since he knows how to do it, I think it will be pretty simple to actually do. I just need help with what materials to get and ideas how to do it, but he solved the hardest part of how to make a frame for screen material and stretch the screen without breaking it, and he says he knows how to get supports on the back and attach them to hinges on the ceiling.

So it should be easy. And someone else on the forum already mentioned he made his own DIY curved screen pretty easily, although I dont remember how. Then the supports on the hinges attaching to the back of the screen just need to be curved beams at the correct angle instead of straight, hopefully you can buy those, and the hinges need to be placed accordingly, but aside from knowing what the right materials are and buying them, and being able to use a screwdriver, I think I need literally no DIY skills to pull it off. 

So it's not an issue, but the issue is masking either pulldown, or flip, screens, is a lot harder. But descalso also says he has an idea although he says it's complicated. He is not on the forum a lot lately so I have to wait to hear.

The projector not having both 16:9 and 2.35:1 in the same throw range in my space, compared with it being a not bright projector where 10% light loss without A lenses would make a big difference, makes it difficult, as does needing multiple screens. This and one otehr projector were tied for my top choices, but I couldnt find the other one, and I found this one in great condition. But it turns out not to work as well in many ways, from throw range being less flexible, to needing an A lens to get brightness, and so on. Unless I prefer the DLP-LED look to 3 chip DLP, then I would probably be better off with the other one, but, I cant find it for months Ive been looking. And apparently perfectly converged 3 chip DLP doesnt exist, so there will always be a little misconvergence, and therefore 3 chip will always be a hair less sharp. So if I can get mine to work, I like sharpness, I like smoothness, so maybe it will be the best for me after all. Time will tell.


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> For 1.78 just select the entire row from 1.75:1 to 2.0:1. Then for 2.39 select from 2.2:1 to 2.39:1 and everything below that.
> 
> As I said that's just a "rough" estimate, it looks like the first aspect ratio is what the film is in the majority of the time and the others are the temporary aspect ratios. You need to base it more off the content you are watching and make a list for yourself of what aspect ratios you are preferring or keep note of your viewing habits to see which ratio is being used more. If you need to see what movies use a particular aspect ratio (like 1.85) just select it on its own and run the search, it will show you the list just like the other searches. Don't forget that is most likely the "original" aspect ratio for the film, the Blu-Ray (or 3D Blu-Ray) would be adjusted to best fit (hence the request you find the content you like and check the aspect ratios).


There are thousands of 3D blu rays so it's difficult to check the AR of each one. But I'll see what I can find. Most the content I watch right now is on cable TV because I dont have a projector or a HTPC set up yet. Once I have that I can get better quality on discs and will do that. But for now Im watching cable TV so I dont even know what AR the movies Im watching are in because they're all formatted for TV. 

I can google everything I watch though if I remember. Just have to make it a habit. But the AR that comes up on google, how do I know which is the filmed AR, and which is available on bluray? And if all that is available on bluray is the cropped version then does it matter what it was filmed in? Or presumably there is always some way to get the original aspect ratio on disc? They wouldn't only release the cropped I hope?


----------



## Technology3456

3DBob said:


> All I'm saying is that all the 3D movies are all over the ratio map. If you want to watch them all, get a 16:9 screen. Plus if you are also going to watch TV, then 16:9 is their standard.


I can still watch 16:9 on a scope screen, just with black bars on the sides (and less brightness), and it will be smaller. Similar to how on a 16:9 screen, you can still watch scope movies, but with black bars on the top and bottom, and it will be smaller.

So I think you have to choose either way unless you can set up an electronic masking constant image height system or something, which I probably cant with pulldown screens, but descalbro may have an idea we'll see. 

I figure I should prioritize the AR I like most, which is widescreen, or the AR that is used most. And whenever I watched movies on streaming services lately, it seemed like they were also mostly scope. I watched a youtube video from "build montage" recently where he said in the video, "all the movies" are scope or something, but then he flashed on the screen "*almost." And I've heard people say similar things before that most movies are filmed in scope. But others are saying it's 50/50 so I dont know what to believe for either 2D, or 3D.


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> For 1.78 just select the entire row from 1.75:1 to 2.0:1. Then for 2.39 select from 2.2:1 to 2.39:1 and everything below that.
> 
> As I said that's just a "rough" estimate, it looks like the first aspect ratio is what the film is in the majority of the time and the others are the temporary aspect ratios. You need to base it more off the content you are watching and make a list for yourself of what aspect ratios you are preferring or keep note of your viewing habits to see which ratio is being used more. If you need to see what movies use a particular aspect ratio (like 1.85) just select it on its own and run the search, it will show you the list just like the other searches. Don't forget that is most likely the "original" aspect ratio for the film, the Blu-Ray (or 3D Blu-Ray) would be adjusted to best fit (hence the request you find the content you like and check the aspect ratios).


Okay, I filtered them best I could, and went through as many pages as possible.

Avatar did not show up in 16:9 search or anything close to 16:9, which confused me. It showed up in my scope search, which makes me not know whether I can trust the website. But I clicked a few others for tests and they checked out.

In the 16:9 row of search results, 3D movies that looked interesting to watch ran out about page 3 or 4 of the search.

For the scope row of search results, 3D movies that looked interesting to watch did not run out until about page 10 or 12. Additionally, a lot of that excess number were more visual oriented movies like adventure and fantasy and stuff that would probably be good in 3D.

Unless you think the website cannot be trusted in its ability to sort, like we saw with Avatar, I think I am going scope across the board. 

It's a bit discouraging though that, whereas I thought there were thousands of 3D movies, really there only look to be maybe 300 that stick out, and maybe another few hundred if you look hard if you're lucky to find stuff. Definitely, definitely, a shortage of content.

However, those of you who have been able to have 3D in your home for awhile can maybe speak to this. Are they much more of like, a special treat, than 2D movies? Is 3D so involving that you can watch the same predictable movie 25 times a year, and it's like a theme park ride that never gets old, or it's just so engrossing visually that it doesn't even matter that you've seen it many times before?

Or is it more like 2D movies, where the first time is usually much better than subsequent viewings, and at most, you might be able to watch a 2D movie once or twice per year if you really like it, and less in most cases, before getting bored?


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Okay, I filtered them best I could, and went through as many pages as possible.


Avatar came in both aspect ratios it seems. The 3D version is 16:9 however.



Technology3456 said:


> It's a bit discouraging though that, whereas I thought there were thousands of 3D movies, really there only look to be maybe 300 that stick out, and maybe another few hundred if you look hard if you're lucky to find stuff. Definitely, definitely, a shortage of content.


There's only ever been a small number of 3D films compared to 2D since they only created a set number of movies since 2009 in 3D (to 2021). Out of that only probably 200 would be worth getting unless the person was a serious collector (ie getting all the earlier 3D releases, pre-2009).



Technology3456 said:


> Are they much more of like, a special treat, than 2D movies? Is 3D so involving that you can watch the same predictable movie 25 times a year, and it's like a theme park ride that never gets old, or it's just so engrossing visually that it doesn't even matter that you've seen it many times before?


I have excellent memory so it is very difficult for me to watch the same movie more than 5 times (or even twice), and I have other things to watch that take priority so it is difficult to make time to watch the same movie again. If I am watching something it would be for the added immersion factor the 3D gives me if it is available and is known to be of good quality. So for example when Avengers: Endgame was due to be released I watched all of the MCU movies in order in 3D (or 2D, like Iron Man) as a refresher for someone else so they could get back up to speed for the last film, however I doubt I'd be doing that again (maybe just the Tom Holland Spider-Man films in 3D for the 3rd one when it's released).


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> There are thousands of 3D blu rays so it's difficult to check the AR of each one. But I'll see what I can find. Most the content I watch right now is on cable TV because I dont have a projector or a HTPC set up yet. Once I have that I can get better quality on discs and will do that. But for now Im watching cable TV so I dont even know what AR the movies Im watching are in because they're all formatted for TV.


You would just get a list of the top films (maybe 20-50) you want to watch in 3D and then check the actual 3D disc release info on blu-ray.com, this will give you the correct disc aspect ratio. You don't really need to do much to check when viewing, it's pretty simple - if the screen is mostly full it's 1.78:1 - if there's borders top/bottom is more likely is a 2.39:1.

For example for Avatar:

Avatar (2009) - is the releases page with US releases (you can get all country releases if that's your preference).

You would scroll to the 3D which is under the 4K to select a release:

Avatar 3D Blu-ray Release Date October 16, 2012 - this is the special edition 2 disc release with lenticular slipcover.

This then tells you the disc is 1.78:1 with the original aspect ratios are 2.39:1 and 1.78.

They didn't release the 2.39:1 edition since James Cameron was flip-flopping over which ratio worked better, but he decided that 1.78:1 was better for 3D (and Blu-Ray) in the end (with cinemas showing 2.39:1 in 2D). With regards to cropping since the 1.78:1 was the original film ratio the 2.39:1 is simply the 1.78:1 that was cropped into 2.39:1 since he directed the film with safe space to enable cropping to occur. So you lose visual information when it's cropped down in this manner. It's the same deal if it was 2.39:1 cropped on the edges to 1.78:1, if there's nothing on the edges it's considered "safe" to crop.


----------



## 3DBob

There is no doubt in my mind that 16:9 3D is way more enjoyable than 2.35:1 3D unless you can blow up both to a decent visual size. I think what you are talking about "almost," is that only cable TV is 16:9. Movies are all over the ration map, where full screen is close to 16:9, but not quite. Back in the day, a lot of die-hard movie fans had two screens. One mounted 2.35:1 (or 2.40: 1) big screen--or painted wall, and one 16:9 pull-down screen. Then they would mount the projector on a slide frame to pull back to fill the bigger wide screen, and move forward to fill the 16:9--or use the zoom function on the projector. Some even used a wide-screen anamorphic lens to uncompress a widescreen image to a wider screen. Projectors used to do that widescreen image compression purposely for widescreen movie projection. You could switch between a compressed image or an uncompressed image. If you go to the screen forum, you might still find some that can show you what I mean. I toyed with the idea years ago, but then I found a 160" Dalite highpower 2.5 gain screen, and that solved both ratios for me. I get mini imax now and effective widescreen without having two screens. The unmasked 3D Titanic (1:78.1), which is basically 16:9 is so visually impacting, that it's become my favorite despite the corny storyline. The masked scope 2D version was just plain boring. It was filmed in 35mm Panavision and masked to scope originally. And unmasked and touched up and made sharper during the 2D-3D conversion. So if you want to find 16:9 movies look for a 1:78.1 ratio. There are also a lot of movies with the 1:85.1, which is also close to 16:9 with slight bars top and bottom.


----------



## tomtastic

Oh btw, this should really be in the display section, this is for "watching."


----------



## Technology3456

3DBob said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that 16:9 3D is way more enjoyable than 2.35:1 3D unless you can blow up both to a decent visual size. I think what you are talking about "almost," is that only cable TV is 16:9. Movies are all over the ration map, where full screen is close to 16:9, but not quite. Back in the day, a lot of die-hard movie fans had two screens. One mounted 2.35:1 (or 2.40: 1) big screen--or painted wall, and one 16:9 pull-down screen. Then they would mount the projector on a slide frame to pull back to fill the bigger wide screen, and move forward to fill the 16:9--or use the zoom function on the projector. Some even used a wide-screen anamorphic lens to uncompress a widescreen image to a wider screen. Projectors used to do that widescreen image compression purposely for widescreen movie projection. You could switch between a compressed image or an uncompressed image. If you go to the screen forum, you might still find some that can show you what I mean. I toyed with the idea years ago, but then I found a 160" Dalite highpower 2.5 gain screen, and that solved both ratios for me. I get mini imax now and effective widescreen without having two screens. The unmasked 3D Titanic (1:78.1), which is basically 16:9 is so visually impacting, that it's become my favorite despite the corny storyline. The masked scope 2D version was just plain boring. It was filmed in 35mm Panavision and masked to scope originally. And unmasked and touched up and made sharper during the 2D-3D conversion. So if you want to find 16:9 movies look for a 1:78.1 ratio. There are also a lot of movies with the 1:85.1, which is also close to 16:9 with slight bars top and bottom.


Titanic also showed up in 2.35:1 search for 3D. Are you saying the 3D disc is not available in 2.35:1 or 2.4:1?

I sorted the website by 3D, and 2.35:1 and 2.39:1, and Titanic came up. Also the new "Dune" and "Black Widow." Avatar. A lot of weird results. I hope Avatar was the only inaccurate one, and that half the list wasnt inaccurate...


----------



## fatherom

Technology3456 said:


> Titanic also showed up in 2.35:1 search for 3D. Are you saying the 3D disc is not available in 2.35:1 or 2.4:1?
> 
> I sorted the website by 3D, and 2.35:1 and 2.39:1, and Titanic came up. Also the new "Dune" and "Black Widow." Avatar. A lot of weird results. I hope Avatar was the only inaccurate one, and that half the list wasnt inaccurate...


I'm not sure how you're searching, but I think you're doing something wrong.

Go here: https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/search.php?other_bluray3d=1

And pick the aspect ratios you want (not "original aspect ratio", which is the aspect ratio it was originally shown in theater in) in the "Aspect Ratio" drop down. When I did that, the results seemed right.

EDIT: I think the prior suggestions of the link that had "theatrical" in the name is your problem...by searching theatrical aspect ratios, that's going to be totally different (potentially) to the aspect ratio of the actual released disc. If you use the search link I just pointed you to, you should be fine.


----------



## Technology3456

fatherom said:


> I'm not sure how you're searching, but I think you're doing something wrong.
> 
> Go here: https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/search.php?other_bluray3d=1
> 
> And pick the aspect ratios you want (not "original aspect ratio", which is the aspect ratio it was originally shown in theater in) in the "Aspect Ratio" drop down. When I did that, the results seemed right.
> 
> EDIT: I think the prior suggestions of the link that had "theatrical" in the name is your problem...by searching theatrical aspect ratios, that's going to be totally different (potentially) to the aspect ratio of the actual released disc. If you use the search link I just pointed you to, you should be fine.


Thanks!! Something seemed wrong. 

Can you look at it as well? I dont need you to sort through every movie, I mean can you open up the drop down menu and look at it? If you do that, there are still hundreds of choices, and some with multiple choices. Please just let me know, do I ignore everything besides 2.35:1, 2.39:1, and 1.78:1? Or do I also click ones that have multiple, like "1.78:1, 1.33:1".

Even single choices, they have so many permutations between 2.35:1 and 2.4:1. The nice thing about the other menu was that it let you click more than one at once. Can you do that here?


----------



## fatherom

Technology3456 said:


> Thanks!! Something seemed wrong.
> 
> Can you look at it as well? I dont need you to sort through every movie, I mean can you open up the drop down menu and look at it? If you do that, there are still hundreds of choices, and some with multiple choices. Please just let me know, do I ignore everything besides 2.35:1, 2.39:1, and 1.78:1? Or do I also click ones that have multiple, like "1.78:1, 1.33:1".
> 
> Even single choices, they have so many permutations between 2.35:1 and 2.4:1. The nice thing about the other menu was that it let you click more than one at once. Can you do that here?


You have to spend time with it. And it's not perfect.

There are so many choices because some discs include multiple versions of the movie at diff aspect ratios. 

This isn't going to be perfect. But it should give you a general idea of the amounts of movies at the main aspect ratios. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technology3456

fatherom said:


> You have to spend time with it. And it's not perfect.
> 
> There are so many choices because some discs include multiple versions of the movie at diff aspect ratios.
> 
> This isn't going to be perfect. But it should give you a general idea of the amounts of movies at the main aspect ratios.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, thanks.


----------



## 3DBob

Both Avatar and Titanic had two version formats. Scope for 2D and full screen for 3D.


----------



## Gellert1

I just watched an extremely well made 3D concert of Deep Purple live in Wacken. Highly recommend it for 3D concert fans. Soundtrack and mix are fantastic. The 3D is also very good, made with multiple camera angles and true 3D lenses.


----------



## Technology3456

Do you guys know the general rule of thumb for viewing distance when watching 3D?

If you like to be x feet away from your screen when watching 2D, do you want to be x feet away from the same screen watching 3D, or do you want to be 0.75x away, or 1.25x away, compared to 2D? 

Is it better to sit closer when watching 3D, the same distance, or further, if can have two rows of seating let's say?


----------



## inspector

I sit 11' from my screen.


----------



## Technology3456

inspector said:


> I sit 11' from my screen.


How big is your screen?

Do you notice any difference in 2D and 3D as far as, "this feels bigger, or less big," or, "I wish I was closer/further for this"?


----------



## inspector

Technology3456 said:


> I'm glad this option is available regardless, and that it is working great for you. I will probably get some, just wanted more information. Thanks for the rec


Just played SUPERMAN regular 3D and CHINESE ZODIAZ 3D from kandy castle

using "PLAYBACK INFO WINDOW" from 420

SUPERMAN...1920X1080/24p SDR/BT.709
YCbCr 4:2:0/ 8 bit Mpeg 4 AVC

ZODIAC...1920x1080/24p SDR/BT.709
YCbCr 4:2:0/ 8 bit Mpeg 4 AVC

HDMI Video: for both/1080/24p SDR/BT. 709
YCbCr 4:4:4/12 bit


----------



## inspector

My eyes are 10' from the screen and my chair is 11' from the screen. Sometimes I sit on the edge of the seat to have something come farther out of the screen.

I wish I had a larger screen, say a 130" from my 110".


----------



## Technology3456

inspector said:


> My eyes are 10' from the screen and my chair is 11' from the screen. Sometimes I sit on the edge of the seat to have something come farther out of the screen.
> 
> I wish I had a larger screen, say a 130" from my 110".





inspector said:


> My eyes are 10' from the screen and my chair is 11' from the screen. Sometimes I sit on the edge of the seat to have something come farther out of the screen.
> 
> I wish I had a larger screen, say a 130" from my 110".


I read in one 3D projector review that the sweetspot for 3D was to sit closer than the normal seating distance for 2D. However, the review did not specify if this only applied to this particular projector's 3D, or 3D in general.

Does anyone know?


----------



## deano86

Technology3456 said:


> I read in one 3D projector review that the sweetspot for 3D was to sit closer than the normal seating distance for 2D. However, the review did not specify if this only applied to this particular projector's 3D, or 3D in general.
> 
> Does anyone know?


Just an FYI, your questions really don't pertain at all to this subject of this discussion ...(what 3D movies have you watched lately)... You would be better off starting your own discussion to get your questions answered in the 3D displays or 3D tech talk section.


----------



## Technology3456

deano86 said:


> Just an FYI, your questions really don't pertain at all to this subject of this discussion ...(what 3D movies have you watched lately)... You would be better off starting your own discussion to get your questions answered in the 3D displays or 3D tech talk section.


Thanks. I made a lot of topics in various 3D forums maybe a month ago, to ask about filters and stuff, and I noticed there was so little activity on the 3D boards, that either my new topics, or my responses bringing old topics back to the front page, were piling up one after the other, with no one else making new topics to share the front page with my topics, that I was worried people would complain I was taking up too much space on the forum, etc.

No matter which direction you go, if people want to say you're doing something wrong, they will come up with a reason. I made a lot of my own topics on the speaker forum when I was looking for speakers, and I had people telling me not to make more topics, and mods gave me friendly advice to ask my questions in topics that were already made rather than make more of my own topics.

So ever since then, because I don't want to get in trouble on the forum, I have tried to use already-made topics whenever possible, rather than make my own. However, maybe because the 3D forum is much less active than the speaker forum, mods would actually welcome me making lots of new topics. But since no one has reached out to me to tell me that it's OK if I make a lot of topics on the 3D forums, because they're less active than the speaker forums, I am still following the one thing the mods told me which was to use already made topics. I don't want to go against mods advice, that is how you can get in trouble on the forum.


----------



## T-Bone

Technology3456 said:


> Thanks. I made a lot of topics in various 3D forums maybe a month ago, to ask about filters and stuff, and I noticed there was so little activity on the 3D boards, that either my new topics, or my responses bringing old topics back to the front page, were piling up one after the other, with no one else making new topics to share the front page with my topics, that I was worried people would complain I was taking up too much space on the forum, etc.
> 
> No matter which direction you go, if people want to say you're doing something wrong, they will come up with a reason. I made a lot of my own topics on the speaker forum when I was looking for speakers, and I had people telling me not to make more topics, and mods gave me friendly advice to ask my questions in topics that were already made rather than make more of my own topics.
> 
> So ever since then, because I don't want to get in trouble on the forum, I have tried to use already-made topics whenever possible, rather than make my own. However, maybe because the 3D forum is much less active than the speaker forum, mods would actually welcome me making lots of new topics. But since no one has reached out to me to tell me that it's OK if I make a lot of topics on the 3D forums, because they're less active than the speaker forums, I am still following the one thing the mods told me which was to use already made topics. I don't want to go against mods advice, that is how you can get in trouble on the forum.


1. You misunderstood the moderators. I am absolutely sure they meant use existing threads that are relevant to the questions you are asking. You created almost 90+ threads where almost all of them could have been piggybacked on to existing threads. Existing *relevant* threads. 

2. I gave you the viewing distance calculators the other day. The distances for 2D and 3D are the same. because the field of view recommendations are exactly the same for home theater. If you're viewing distance is 13 ft for a 2D image 2.40 to 1 aspect ratio of a certain size screen, then for 3D 2.40 to 1 viewing distance is exactly the same. The field of view has not changed.

My apologies to the group for my off topic post. Just trying to help a fellow avser get better results.

-T


----------



## SCHNEEDOO

Watched "Valerian 3D" on my 140" 2:35:1 screen with ISCO III lens. Amazing how good it looks. I need to quit watching movies and finish the theater.


----------



## teachsac

*This thread is simply for discussing the most recent movie watched. *


----------



## Tinysota

Watched “Alice in Wonderland” and “Alice through the looking glass” last week and really enjoyed! Wonderland had darker 3d than looking glass, but I think wonderland just has a darker palette to begin with. Still had excellent depth and kept me engaged. Looking glass is better 3d overall and I would personally rate it just below “reference 3d” quality. It’s brighter, color pops more, and there are more scenes with objects spaced far apart. But, what really blew me away was the soundtrack in looking glass- really really good lfe and surround use throughout. Also, I think the red queen is one of the most interesting 3d characters- her big head is both surreal and totally ridiculous in 3D!! Glad to own both of these titles in 3D


----------



## inspector

EXCELLENT! Except for the damn low audio.


----------



## MrEmoto

I watched Maleficent Mistress of Evil over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. Thought the 3D was very good to excellent. As someone pointed out to me, the story might not be as good as the first movie, but the 3d may be superior. I have had these 2 films for a long time and I enjoyed them so much, I wish I had watched them sooner.


----------



## deano86

MrEmoto said:


> I watched Maleficent Mistress of Evil over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. Thought the 3D was very good to excellent. As someone pointed out to me, the story might not be as good as the first movie, but the 3d may be superior. I have had these 2 films for a long time and I enjoyed them so much, I wish I had watched them sooner.


Ya, I seem to recall the same assessment for me for this title when I watched it a while back... but wasn't every sure about trying to procure the first movie in 3D also... had read conflicting reports on whether it was worth it. So, would your opinion be that the 3D is good enough on the original Maleficent to try and find it also?
Thanks!


----------



## Technology3456

MrEmoto said:


> I watched Maleficent Mistress of Evil over the weekend. Really enjoyed it. Thought the 3D was very good to excellent. As someone pointed out to me, the story might not be as good as the first movie, but the 3d may be superior. I have had these 2 films for a long time and I enjoyed them so much, I wish I had watched them sooner.


Now normally, this movie, in 2D, someone might watch once and get some enjoyment out of, maybe twice at most let's say. Can I ask, how many times can you watch this in 3D, in one year's time, without it getting boring? Are good 3D blurays more rewatchable than 2D?


----------



## inspector

Technology3456 said:


> Now normally, this movie, in 2D, someone might watch once and get some enjoyment out of, maybe twice at most let's say. Can I ask, how many times can you watch this in 3D, in one year's time, without it getting boring? Are good 3D blurays more rewatchable than 2D?


Every single one...IMO


----------



## Technology3456

inspector said:


> Every single one...IMO


So you would say 3D movies are a lot more rewatchable than 2D movies? 

I am hoping I feel that way.


----------



## inspector

When I watch a 2Der, I wonder what it would look like in 3D, at least with me it does.


----------



## 3DBob

Two movies that bored me in 2D were Titanic and Passengers. In 3D, I rewatch them several times a year now. There are others like that as well.


----------



## 3DBob

Watched *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows 3D blu ray, 2016.*
*I bought it several years ago for some family watching, but never did watch it. I thought it would be just a kids' movie. Well, it is in a lot of ways, of course. The Turtles now as high-school level bros, with a lot "hip" dialogue, which can be annoying at times. But there is Megan Fox...The 3D, I would give it a 4.5 out of 5. Depth was very good with lots of pop-outs. If there was a problem, it was that some of pop-outs were not fully propagated, or cutoff by the screen mask. Sound was excellent with lots of front, back, middle and side action. The CGI was also excellent. Images were sharp, minimal judder except for some action scenes. Is it the same schtick as Marvel? Yes, pretty much. Some humor that kids will like and adults will put up with. I didn't see the previous one from 2014, so some of the scenes were lost on me, especially the opening setup. Because the sets were so well done--some were built and not CGI (like Star Wars), and were very well done technically, I ended up watching the whole thing. Watch the extras on the 2D disc as to how they filmed the Turtles. I would add it to your collection if you have teenagers. I think it would be a great intro to watching 3D for them. I might even get the first one after seeing this.*


----------



## rural scribe

Technology3456 said:


> For a 3D starter pack where Im looking to add like 25 3D blu rays, what would you recommend getting now that is quality but can be found for 5 bucks each or so?
> 
> Also, what do you recommend buying now that may be hard to find in the future? Presumably they will rerelease stuff on a 4K version and include a 3D version, or rerelease, or you can always find used, etc, but just curious recommendations what I should grab when I can find it for now.


Another place you can get 3D blurays cheap (mostly used ones) is alibris. I haven't used this site myself, but reviews of it are at BBB and several site rating services. I just checked and alibris has a list of about 60 3d blurays (many repeat titles among them) for $5 down to less than $2.

This is one of the places I look at online. I have purchased a few disks from Amazon UK (musicmagpie is a good site there) and Amazon Germany as well, plus a lot of purchases on Ebay.


----------



## superleo

Watched Alfred Hitchcock Dial M for Murder 3D.
Very good 3D and the movie is entertaining, worth the watch and if you are a 3D fan a good addition to anyone's 3D collection.


----------



## RagtopFE

rural scribe said:


> Another place you can get 3D blurays cheap (mostly used ones) is alibris. I haven't used this site myself, but reviews of it are at BBB and several site rating services. I just checked and alibris has a list of about 60 3d blurays (many repeat titles among them) for $5 down to less than $2.
> 
> This is one of the places I look at online. I have purchased a few disks from Amazon UK (musicmagpie is a good site there) and Amazon Germany as well, plus a lot of purchases on Ebay.


Thanks for the suggestion of Alibris. I had never heard of them before. Just ordered 5 movies.


----------



## rural scribe

RagtopFE said:


> Thanks for the suggestion of Alibris. I had never heard of them before. Just ordered 5 movies.


Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## rural scribe

To get back on the subject of this forum, I watched "Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk" recently. Good 3D and good cinematography of the Canyon. Narration is by Robert Redford, songs and music by the Dave Matthews Band.

The case indicates this movie was originally created for exhibition in IMAX theaters. 2D version of movie is on the same disk. Like most IMAX features of this era (2010) it is short, 40 min. Pretty good documentary, despite environmental preachiness.

I probably wouldn't have bothered buying this, but could not resist the $3 price tag when I spotted it in a flea market movie rack.


----------



## RagtopFE

rural scribe said:


> Let me know how it works out for you.


I just received the final item ordered. Only got three of the five because two were cancelled, one of which was "Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk".


----------



## RagtopFE

Mummies - Secrets of the Pharaohs


----------



## 3DBob

Watched *Wonder Woman 84* - Amazon 3D bluray

I know many of you are anxious to watch this, so I won't give much away. It has mixed formatting such as some full-screen IMAX in the beginning and at the end, but the movie in between is widescreen. If you haven't seen the first one, then you really should see that first, as many of the scene setups are based on it, and on the characters such as Chris Pine's character. I thought the 3D was excellent, a 4.5 of 5. However, no pop-outs, so gave it a .5 less. The sound was excellent. Scenic pans were almost judder less because of the 144hz dlp 3D glasses.

The opening sequence is very well done and worth watching, but the movie slows after that. Wonder Woman has become sophisticated and cultured making her into a slim model woman, and not someone that works out 10 hours a day at a gym. I think that will be confusing for many fans. Gal Gadot does an excellent job of fitting into her character, but at times it was more like a Supergirl movie than a Wonder Woman movie. I am a fan of how movies are made, and the extras were excellent. Lots of life-size props and choreographed trapeze-like scenes. It must have taken months to mask all the wires used in all the action scenes. Most of the actors did their own stunts as well.

The movie is a long 2.5 hours, which makes it somewhat tedious because there is so much unnecessary character development. Some of it over the top and mindless. I can see why people panned the movie. I do think that regardless of the mindless fantasy, fans still want believable action, and there are times when you have to throw your mind out the door and just enjoy the action, when it happens. There is also an Easter Egg at the end, past the credits, so wait for that.

Based on how well the 3D and technical action was done, I will still add it to my 3D collection as worth watching again.


----------



## RagtopFE

World War Z

I was underwhelmed by the 3D.


----------



## RagtopFE

The Meg


----------



## Technology3456

SCHNEEDOO said:


> Watched "Valerian 3D" on my 140" 2:35:1 screen with ISCO III lens. Amazing how good it looks. I need to quit watching movies and finish the theater.


Do you think the Isco IIIL changes the 3D effect at all in addition to making the shape of the image 2.35:1, or does it not change the 3D effect or look of the picture besides changing the aspect ratio?

Someone mentioned that the active 3D on a certain BenQ projector is bad in normal mode, but with an A lens it then uses the whole chip and the 3D effect is amazing. However just using the full chip in order to retain some resolution and brightness does not explain a total change in the 3D effect. Most likely the projector is doing something funny where maybe it is only doing 60hz 3D without the A lens, and 120hz with it, we can't really figure it out. But since he mentioned it, ever since then I've been wanting to collect more "data" of whether anamorphic lenses create any specific 3D benefit. Maybe they do something to the light, pincushion distortion or whatever, that actually enhances the 3D image, rather than make it worse?

It's unlikely, but I have no experience with it yet so I wanted to ask your opinion.


----------



## Tinysota

Picked up this Region A 3D blu ray on eBay recently. Some of the best 3D I've seen, highly recommended. There's many well-timed popouts and the many landscape shots have incredible depth. Much of the story takes on a darker tone and I wouldn't recommend viewing this with young children. Jean-Pierre Jeunet adds a special blend of "magical realism" and science to this film, which makes for an interesting juxtaposition. Like in Amelie, Jeunet uses magical realism to put the viewer inside the mind of the characters and help us "feel" life through their eyes. However, the scenes of magical realism are often used to convey T.S. Spivet's science experiments, making it seem like science is in fact, magic. These scenes have the most immersive 3D. And now I've figured out why I enjoy 3D so much- when done well, 3D can "create a realistic atmosphere that accesses a deeper understanding of reality" Magical Realism Books


----------



## titan ii

Live, Die, Repeat. 110" screen and DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1. Excellent!


----------



## inspector

I viewed that movie the same way you did and it was excellent!


----------



## d james

RagtopFE said:


> World War Z
> 
> I was underwhelmed by the 3D.
> 
> View attachment 3118710


On my dlp projector it was terrible for 3d, however on the oled it looks ok, certainly could've been much better with depth though. im still happy it was done since something is better than nothing. makes me sad to know they won't make anymore of these 3d TVs because a poorly converted movie is much better on these TVs. what did you watch it on


----------



## d james

titan ii said:


> Live, Die, Repeat. 110" screen and 7.2.4 Atmos. Excellent!


I didn't realize it has atmos, haven't watched it since I upgraded to that, ill have to check that out again


----------



## RagtopFE

d james said:


> On my dlp projector it was terrible for 3d, however on the oled it looks ok, certainly could've been much better with depth though. im still happy it was done since something is better than nothing. makes me sad to know they won't make anymore of these 3d TVs because a poorly converted movie is much better on these TVs. what did you watch it on


I have a 65" Samsung JS9500. It was the last year (2015) of their 3D TV's.


----------



## titan ii

d james said:


> I didn't realize it has atmos, haven't watched it since I upgraded to that, ill have to check that out again


Error....Error....sorry. Had my movies mixed up. It is not Atmos. It is DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1. Sorry about that.


----------



## thebimbo

titan ii said:


> Error....Error....sorry. Had my movies mixed up. It is not Atmos. It is DTS-HD Master Audio 7.1. Sorry about that.


Damn. I went looking for this and couldn’t find it. Thinking about though the sound mix already was very good…  Particularly when running through Auro 3D… so maybe Atmos wouldn’t actually be better?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rural scribe

I recently bought three hard to find 3D blurays, "Wolf Warrior", "Fast and Furious Presents Hobbs and Shaw" and "Gemini Man." These are all action movies. I think Gemini Man was actually filmed in 3D, and I had previously seen it in a theater in 3D (also in high frame rate). I've read that Wolf Warrior may have also been filmed in 3D.
I had seen Hobbs and Shaw in a theater, but not in 3D, and had not seen "Wolf Warrior" before.

Wolf Warrior is very much anti-West pro-China movie about Chinese soldiers killing or capturing a bunch of invading crooks and western mercenaries. It has pretty good action, but not very good melodrama. The 3D effects were of acceptable quality.

Hobbs and Shaw is very similar to other recent over-the-top Fast and Furious action movies with outrageous stunts. The one-note testosterone-heavy feuding between the two main characters, played by Dwayne Johnson and Jason Statham, wears thin pretty fast. Stereo D did the 3D conversion on this film, and the 3D effects seemed pretty standard.

I bought Gemini Man because I like the film, but also to support director Ang Lee's embrace of both 3D and high frame rate film presentation, which was previously supported by director Peter Jackson in his Hobbit trilogy. I think this film has the best 3D of these three, and a more compelling story, too. I wish there was a way to watch this at home in the same way it was intended to be shown in movie theaters, with the high frame rate.


----------



## PCummins

rural scribe said:


> I bought Gemini Man because I like the film, but also to support director Ang Lee's embrace of both 3D and high frame rate film presentation, which was previously supported by director Peter Jackson in his Hobbit trilogy. I think this film has the best 3D of these three, and a more compelling story, too. I wish there was a way to watch this at home in the same way it was intended to be shown in movie theaters, with the high frame rate.


I saw this in the theatre as well and the extreme close up head shots was a bit disconcerting and the storyline (at the time) was less compelling than when I originally watched it (my partner complained it was too mild 3D wise, since it was filmed in 3D you tend to tune it out being close to what you see every day). Since picking up the 4K & 3D versions and watching at home again I have revised my opinion so it's actually better than I remember. Comparing the 3D vs the 4K (which is provided as 60 FPS) I believe the 3D version is pretty close to the 4K version (I think they reduced some of the motion blur, or didn't add it in so it's more detailed), key parts like Will Smith getting smacked in the face with a motorcycle wheel manages to retain that impact similar to the 4K version. Story wise I was able to pick up on some of the more subtle points so it helped fill it in and the close ups being on a smaller screen didn't cause as many issues.

Still to watch Wolf Warrior, usually the Chinese go for extreme 3D (and hard pop outs) but I should watch it at some point. The last film I saw in 3D from China was "Detective Dee: The Four Heavenly Kings" which was pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Technology3456

rural scribe said:


> I recently bought three hard to find 3D blurays, "Wolf Warrior", "Fast and Furious Presents Hobbs and Shaw" and "Gemini Man." These are all action movies. I think Gemini Man was actually filmed in 3D, and I had previously seen it in a theater in 3D (also in high frame rate). I've read that Wolf Warrior may have also been filmed in 3D.
> I had seen Hobbs and Shaw in a theater, but not in 3D, and had not seen "Wolf Warrior" before.
> 
> Wolf Warrior is very much anti-West pro-China movie about Chinese soldiers killing or capturing a bunch of invading crooks and western mercenaries. It has pretty good action, but not very good melodrama. The 3D effects were of acceptable quality.
> 
> Hobbs and Shaw is very similar to other recent over-the-top Fast and Furious action movies with outrageous stunts. The one-note testosterone-heavy feuding between the two main characters, played by Dwayne Johnson and Jason Statham, wears thin pretty fast. Stereo D did the 3D conversion on this film, and the 3D effects seemed pretty standard.
> 
> I bought Gemini Man because I like the film, but also to support director Ang Lee's embrace of both 3D and high frame rate film presentation, which was previously supported by director Peter Jackson in his Hobbit trilogy. I think this film has the best 3D of these three, and a more compelling story, too. I wish there was a way to watch this at home in the same way it was intended to be shown in movie theaters, with the high frame rate.


Does the native 60FPS 3d make a big difference with Gemini Man compared to 24fps 3D blu rays?

Unfortunately there is no 48fps version of The Hobbit 3D for home release, although I guess most displays dont support it anyway. Since 24fps is pretty close to a good cinematic framerate, just a little low, you wonder why they dont just film in 30fps since TVs already support that, and it's only 25% more so it might be a great middle ground to get less motion blur but still keep it looking "cinema." I've heard people say even 30fps will create soap opera effect because soap operas were filmed at 30fps and "you know how soap operas look," but I actually read that soap operas were filmed on cheap video cameras to save money, so it really has nothing to do with the framerate and people are confusing the issue with something else. It makes you wonder if you got a professional cinema director who knows what he's doing, who knows how to shoot cinematically, and they used high quality cinema camera, just in 30fps instead of 24fps, if it might be just about perfect, at least for 2D.


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Does the native 60FPS 3d make a big difference with Gemini Man compared to 24fps 3D blu rays?


Not that I have seen on a quick glance through (note you could only see 60FPS 3D in theatres, so 60FPS HDR is the only option or 24FPS 3D). It does add some additional smoothness to the film but perceptually it feels like it is slightly slower/more fluid like. You can see an example for yourself here. In my view unless the scene needs 60FPS because some elements would benefit from it you are better off with 24FPS as that's what viewers expect, and the usual outpouring of criticism against any HFR film doesn't compel many directors to try it.



Technology3456 said:


> You wonder why they dont just film in 30fps since TVs already support that, and it's only 25% more so it might be a great middle ground to get less motion blur but still keep it looking "cinema."


It's 29.97 FPS to fit NTSC colour broadcasting standards (or 59.94 for interlaced NTSC). 30 FPS is effectively never used, and NTSC TVs don't use 30 FPS and it'd be hit and miss if they even supported it properly. Film is 24 FPS and that's a worldwide standard, everyone expects it and it's unlikely to change. The Soap Opera effect is originally from using interlaced cameras at 59.94 fields per second (half a frame) so they are significantly higher than 24 FPS but nowadays more to do with motion interpolation in TVs now.



Technology3456 said:


> It makes you wonder if you got a professional cinema director who knows what he's doing, who knows how to shoot cinematically, and they used high quality cinema camera, just in 30fps instead of 24fps, if it might be just about perfect, at least for 2D.


They wouldn't use 30 FPS, as there would be too little to be gained from moving away from 24FPS to deal with the incompatibility issues of screening it. 60FPS is more common for computers so it works better and is compatible with Ultra HD discs. 48 FPS isn't (and unlikely to be supported) so the only way is to see The Hobbit HFR would be to interpolate 48 to 60 FPS but doubt they'd be doing that anytime soon (or someone re-releases the HFR for theatre viewing).


----------



## Technology3456

Anyone watch any good 4K 3D combo pack movies lately, or 3D discs with atmos? Or is there some easy way that you guys rip the atmos off a 4K or 2D blu ray disc, combine it with a 3D blu ray rip, and watch all your 3D with atmos that way?

I only just learned today that a lot of the 3D discs dont have atmos. They really love to make things as difficult as possible for the consumer don't they.


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> Not that I have seen on a quick glance through (note you could only see 60FPS 3D in theatres, so 60FPS HDR is the only option or 24FPS 3D). It does add some additional smoothness to the film but perceptually it feels like it is slightly slower/more fluid like. You can see an example for yourself here. In my view unless the scene needs 60FPS because some elements would benefit from it you are better off with 24FPS as that's what viewers expect, and the usual outpouring of criticism against any HFR film doesn't compel many directors to try it.


Oh so there is no 60fps 3D disc for Gemini Man? I would expect it to make a much bigger difference for 3D than 2D. Also if it was shot in 60fps, how are they making it 24fps unless they are using 3:2 pulldown or frame blending, either way they're either creating judder or introducing artifacts. That is ridiculous that the only 3D movie shot in 60fps, which would probably be perfect for 3D, they didn't release on disc at 60fps. What company is responsible for that? I will try to avoid their releases in the future if this is their level of quality control. (Not trying to sound like a complainer, but if every person who felt this way left a complaint about it, well, that is probably the only way they will change their practices).



> It's 29.97 FPS to fit NTSC colour broadcasting standards (or 59.94 for interlaced NTSC). 30 FPS is effectively never used, and NTSC TVs don't use 30 FPS


Perform I came to avs, I always just referred to 29.97 (which I did not even know about) as 30fps. And many still use it interchangeably. Guess I should stop doing that! But when I said 30fps, that's what I meant. 



> They wouldn't use 30 FPS, as there would be too little to be gained from moving away from 24FPS to deal with the incompatibility issues of screening it.


Right I meant 29.97. There's no incompatibility screening 29.97 FPS movies at the theater or at home, is there? It works with projectors. It works with TVs. So why not start making movies in 29.97 instead of 23.9xx? Are you saying it's because film projection won't work at 29.97? Because don't they barely project film with actual film anymore anyway? I wish they did it more, so I dont want it to go away, but is it not possible to use 29.97 fps film and film projectors as well?



> 60FPS is more common for computers so it works better and is compatible with Ultra HD discs. 48 FPS isn't (and unlikely to be supported) so the only way is to see The Hobbit HFR would be to interpolate 48 to 60 FPS but doubt they'd be doing that anytime soon (or someone re-releases the HFR for theatre viewing).


Now I'm curious how did they project The Hobbit at 48fps in movie theaters across the country?


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Oh so there is no 60fps 3D disc for Gemini Man? I would expect it to make a much bigger difference for 3D than 2D. Also if it was shot in 60fps, how are they making it 24fps unless they are using 3:2 pulldown or frame blending, either way they're either creating judder or introducing artifacts.


There's no 60FPS 3D disc for Gemini Man as the Blu-Ray 3D standard doesn't support this except in 720p and the downgrade in visuals would not be worth it. The film itself was shot at 120FPS in 3D, a minority of theatres actually screened it that way however the majority either screened in 60FPS 3D/2D or 24FPS from memory. I expect they are doing some intelligent frame blending to adapt to 24FPS as it doesn't look like motion blur was added in at points to keep it sharp for action scenes. (I don't recall any judder issues from memory, ie the train sequence as it locks onto the train vs the background).

Company wise this was Paramount, they only released it in 3D to a few countries like Germany and their other movie Mission Impossible: Fallout (which supposedly was very good in 3D) only ever got a streaming release. They're out of 3D altogether now.



Technology3456 said:


> So why not start making movies in 29.97 instead of 23.9xx? Are you saying it's because film projection won't work at 29.97? Because don't they barely project film with actual film anymore anyway? I wish they did it more, so I dont want it to go away, but is it not possible to use 29.97 fps film and film projectors as well?


As that's not what people expect. They still film and play films back in 24FPS (Tenant, Dunkirk were in 70mm film, Wonder Woman 1984 was recorded on film) which uses physical film that is easier to work at a whole frame number to maintain backwards compatibility with existing projectors (particularly non-digital ones). The fractional frame rate is basically to enable the NTSC standard to insert a colour sub-carrier signal (to broadcast in colour) which was avoided in PAL/SECAM (having being developed later on). If you can avoid fractional frame rates you should do it as there are significantly less issues to deal with that could be overlooked. If making a film, use 24. If for broadcast TV, 29.97/25. For online streaming, use what you prefer that makes sense (or your camera supports).

When it comes to films the animosity against HFR or alternative frame rates is well known as people have come to watch things with the expectation of 24FPS. No matter what you tell them, if it looks different to what they expect they will complain. It's these expectations which is what holds HFR back, there is no point filming in 29.97 if your audience is expecting 24 FPS (too small a difference, incompatible with film projectors, etc), only 48 or 60FPS and beyond makes sense and by then you're back to meeting expectations.

Example of expectations: People complaining about "Spider-man: Into the Spider-Verse" where it was played at 24FPS but then animated at different ratios (24 FPS for some sequences, 12 FPS for most others, think there were some even less than that, maybe 6 FPS or less - all for artistic/creative reasons) - ultimately they were complaining as it "wasn't what they expected". It's well known that cheap film to PAL conversions (24 -> 25 FPS) simply just sped the film up slightly (which is why PAL runtimes are ~4% less in some cases) however discerning people can tell the audio is sped up, particularly musicians and other people with pitch perfect hearing. If you expect a piece of music to play correctly, being slightly faster is enough to cause issues.



Technology3456 said:


> Now I'm curious how did they project The Hobbit at 48fps in movie theaters across the country?


Theatres use digital projectors like Barco/Christie which can do 48FPS without any issues (once upgraded/supported to do that, most were at the time).


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> There's no 60FPS 3D disc for Gemini Man as the Blu-Ray 3D standard doesn't support this except in 720p and the downgrade in visuals would not be worth it. The film itself was shot at 120FPS in 3D, a minority of theatres actually screened it that way however the majority either screened in 60FPS 3D/2D or 24FPS from memory. I expect they are doing some intelligent frame blending to adapt to 24FPS as it doesn't look like motion blur was added in at points to keep it sharp for action scenes. (I don't recall any judder issues from memory, ie the train sequence as it locks onto the train vs the background).
> 
> Company wise this was Paramount, they only released it in 3D to a few countries like Germany and their other movie Mission Impossible: Fallout (which supposedly was very good in 3D) only ever got a streaming release. They're out of 3D altogether now.
> 
> 
> 
> As that's not what people expect. They still film and play films back in 24FPS (Tenant, Dunkirk were in 70mm film, Wonder Woman 1984 was recorded on film) which uses physical film that is easier to work at a whole frame number to maintain backwards compatibility with existing projectors (particularly non-digital ones). The fractional frame rate is basically to enable the NTSC standard to insert a colour sub-carrier signal (to broadcast in colour) which was avoided in PAL/SECAM (having being developed later on). If you can avoid fractional frame rates you should do it as there are significantly less issues to deal with that could be overlooked. If making a film, use 24. If for broadcast TV, 29.97/25. For online streaming, use what you prefer that makes sense (or your camera supports).
> 
> When it comes to films the animosity against HFR or alternative frame rates is well known as people have come to watch things with the expectation of 24FPS. No matter what you tell them, if it looks different to what they expect they will complain. It's these expectations which is what holds HFR back, there is no point filming in 29.97 if your audience is expecting 24 FPS (too small a difference, incompatible with film projectors, etc), only 48 or 60FPS and beyond makes sense and by then you're back to meeting expectations.
> 
> Example of expectations: People complaining about "Spider-man: Into the Spider-Verse" where it was played at 24FPS but then animated at different ratios (24 FPS for some sequences, 12 FPS for most others, think there were some even less than that, maybe 6 FPS or less - all for artistic/creative reasons) - ultimately they were complaining as it "wasn't what they expected". It's well known that cheap film to PAL conversions (24 -> 25 FPS) simply just sped the film up slightly (which is why PAL runtimes are ~4% less in some cases) however discerning people can tell the audio is sped up, particularly musicians and other people with pitch perfect hearing. If you expect a piece of music to play correctly, being slightly faster is enough to cause issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Theatres use digital projectors like Barco/Christie which can do 48FPS without any issues (once upgraded/supported to do that, most were at the time).


Thank you for this. Extremely informative. I retract my complaint about the Gemini Man release. As for the film, if film cameras cant do fractional frame rates, then I guess there's no way to do it.


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Thank you for this. Extremely informative. I retract my complaint about the Gemini Man release. As for the film, if film cameras cant do fractional frame rates, then I guess there's no way to do it.


There are film cameras that can do fractional frame rates like the Arriflex 435ES, which support 23.97/29.97 if for some reason the user were recording for final broadcast TV output and wanted to match the frame rate perfectly. However I think these days you'd just use a digital camera instead (those film cameras haven't been made since early 2000's).

End of the day the argument about frame rates is more about what people expect than technical issues. People are used to 24 FPS with motion blur and showing them HFR/60 FPS out of context in a film is asking for trouble. It's the same issue with Zack Snyder's Justice League... people expect widescreen aspect ratios (16:9 or 2.3x:1+) and they are extremely upset that it's in 4:3 to the point where they are boycotting the physical media release and railing against Snyder's "excessive vision". It's usually better to go with the flow vs unnecessarily picking a fight with viewer expectations IMHO.


----------



## Craig Peer

Sorry - I missed the 3D part of this thread. Carry on.


----------



## deano86

Craig Peer said:


> Watched this great film last Sat. with my wife and four friends, finally - since we are all vaccinated ! Forgot how great a Fincher film this was.
> View attachment 3132989
> 
> The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button


Glad you enjoyed it, but not sure how it pertains to a 3D title discussion...


----------



## Craig Peer

deano86 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, but not sure how it pertains to a 3D title discussion...


Oops - I just saw " What Have You Watched Lately ". My bad.


----------



## inspector

Everyone wants to be a moderator. It's okay to veer of track sometimes...a lot of useful info sometimes comes out of it...just like the ending of this thread. IMO


----------



## Technology3456

Why do you guys think that in 3D films, vista shots of entire sci-fi cities like in Alita 3D, or Blade Runner 2049, don't make use of 3D to separate each building, and make it look like you're actually there on top of a hill looking out at an amazing sci-fi city in 3D? The vista shots are often flat when they should be the stand out 3D shots of the film.

Does it take more budget to make a shot with 1000 buildings in it look 3D than a shot with just a few characters? Because it's the same amount of pixels on screen, and each character still has details on their face and clothes the same that 1000 buildings are each their own detail too. 

A better example is, sometimes close up scenes with lots of sparks flying in the air have great 3D. So why is it expensive to separate 1000 buildings far away in 3D but not to separate 1000 little sparks close up? A small spark close up takes up a similar amount of the frame, and the same detail, as a big building far away. 

Have you seen any 3D blu rays with great 3D vista shots? A few decent examples here. 



.


----------



## T-Bone

Technology3456 said:


> Why do you guys think that in 3D films, vista shots of entire sci-fi cities like in Alita 3D, or Blade Runner 2049, don't make use of 3D to separate each building, and make it look like you're actually there on top of a hill looking out at an amazing sci-fi city in 3D? The vista shots are often flat when they should be the stand out 3D shots of the film.
> 
> Does it take more budget to make a shot with 1000 buildings in it look 3D than a shot with just a few characters? Because it's the same amount of pixels on screen, and each character still has details on their face and clothes the same that 1000 buildings are each their own detail too.
> 
> A better example is, sometimes close up scenes with lots of sparks flying in the air have great 3D. So why is it expensive to separate 1000 buildings far away in 3D but not to separate 1000 little sparks close up? A small spark close up takes up a similar amount of the frame, and the same detail, as a big building far away.
> 
> Have you seen any 3D blu rays with great 3D vista shots? A few decent examples here.
> 
> 
> 
> .


"At long distances, it becomes less easy to distinguish the difference between what your left and right eye sees, so essentially your brain is receiving two of the exact same images. This gives the illusion of a 2D object at a distance instead of 3D. ... Without much data to interpret distance, they look flat."

Same explanation for the 3D cameras. 

I thought everyone with 2 eyes knew this??

-T


----------



## Tinysota

Technology3456 said:


> The vista shots are often flat when they should be the stand out 3D shots of the film.


I flat out disagree with this statement. What 3d Blu ray have you actually watched lately? Vista shots almost always have excellent depth in 3d. Btw, Did you ever get your dual projector setup going that you pm’d me about? I’m starting to wonder if you are actually watching 3d Blu rays, or just watching 3d Blu ray reviews, and then posting complaints in this thread


----------



## Technology3456

Tinysota said:


> I flat out disagree with this statement.


It's all relative isn't it? In most 3D movies, compared to 2D it still has depth, but less than many 3D scenes.


> Did you ever get your dual projector setup going that you pm’d me about?


I PM'd a lot of ppl months ago b/c there was a lot of niche 3D info I needed & the only leads were ppl who had posted about it. I do have a stack but I have only used active 3D on one projector at a time so far, since each is individually an active 3D projector as well. I thot there couldve been more depth in some shots in Solo, Alita, RoS, & Titanic. I only watched chunks of each. 3D or not, watching movies on mute is not great.

My post was for analysis & asking an interesting question. Avs is a disc. forum & if any section could use some new things to discuss it's this. There were no posts for 10 days & some1 finally posts only for it to be met with complaint. Its hard not to think that culture is dissuading some ppl from posting who otherwise would like to.

But ur opinion is still welcome. Ofc in real life, the further objects are, the more we see them 2D, but w/ 3D films, the Dir. can add as much hyperstereoscopic 3D separation as they want, and our screens are the same distance for all scenes. Too much depth will give big far away objects a miniature effect, but there is a mid. ground it seems like they come up short of sometimes, like $ is being saved at the expense of maximizing those 3D shots.


----------



## Technology3456

Tinysota said:


> I flat out disagree with this statement. What 3d Blu ray have you actually watched lately? Vista shots almost always have excellent depth in 3d. Btw, Did you ever get your dual projector setup going that you pm’d me about? I’m starting to wonder if you are actually watching 3d Blu rays, or just watching 3d Blu ray reviews, and then posting complaints in this thread


Something u might appreciate that might also change your reaction: since getting the stack, I read some interesting arguments just the last week why active 3D is actually better than passive. I'll post my impressions after trying both. But you may actually be better off with active! Maybe I would too, but I'm interested to at least try passive and it would crazy not to at this point.


----------



## markrubin

posts deleted: take note


----------



## MrEmoto

Well, I don't know what I missed. Apparently some drama(?). Never mind. 

Anyway, this past weekend I watched Wonder Woman 1984. I enjoyed it! I am a sucker for the comic book stuff, even though I have not read comic books since I was quite young. Was it as good as the first one? Maybe not. Could the 3D have been stronger? Yes. However, it was a fun movie and I was entertained, so there you have it.


----------



## 3DBob

*Godzilla VS. Kong* - Bluray 3D
One word...complicated. Definitely looks like the director thought in 3D, though. Many good "coming at you" moments. But, the script gets complicated, and at times hard to follow, with a massive cgi world of detail that is quite overwhelming.. You become a watcher of action, always trying to figure out what's going on. Lots of needless battle sequences with complicated cgi, but all in all, watchable. I finally got the plot in the ending sequence, but again, way overdone. Definitely a two-watch movie to understand all that is going on. The science and mechanics of the cgi are simply startling impressive, showing how far sci-fi effects have come. I suppose it's a family movie, but you will be trying to answer a lot of questions from the kids as the plot moves forward. Characters aren't well developed, which is part of the head scratching. I give 3D a 5 for a great conversion. Sound, a 5 and overall, maybe a 3.5 for the movie, but a 5 for the cgi. I think it's worthy of a collection. Be prepared for a lot of "turn it down!!" if you are watching alone in your cave...lol.


----------



## Technology3456

Is Snyder Cut coming to 3d blu ray? Man of Steel, BvS, and Whedon Cut Justice League all did... I keep looking for this one and it's missing in action. Especially since it's supposed to be this feel good story of a movie that got made thanks to the hardcore fans, the type who buy the Director's cuts, and 3D discs, etc, it's surprising that there is no 3D blu ray yet for this. I bet it would be one of the bestselling 3D blu rays.


----------



## PCummins

Technology3456 said:


> Is Snyder Cut coming to 3d blu ray?


It wasn't converted to 3D so that's a no. Right now even the North American release is MIA vs the rest of the world which has put off quite a few fans.


----------



## MrEmoto

I watched the Lego movie. This is something I probably would not have bothered to see if it had not been in 3D, but I really enjoyed it. I thought the 3D aspect was nicely done, and it held my interest. Nothing terribly deep or anything, but good fun.


----------



## inspector

You'll really enjoy this one!!!


----------



## Technology3456

PCummins said:


> It wasn't converted to 3D so that's a no. Right now even the North American release is MIA vs the rest of the world which has put off quite a few fans.


Thanks for the info. Hopefully they will convert it soon, with the necessary time and money put into it to make it a good conversion, and then release it on 3d blu-ray once they do.


----------



## MrEmoto

I watched the new Godzilla vs Kong last night.










I really enjoyed it! It was a great big sprawling thing, with decent 3D and a bit of heart. Good fun.


----------



## 3DBob

Warcraft 3D Amazon 2016










I never considered this one as I thought it was probably just a quick made cgi mish-mash of animated game characters. Well, It showed up on Amazon at a reasonable price, so I thought I'd take a chance on it. I never had played any computer games and knew little about the plot. After watching it, I can see that if you were a Warcraft game player, this would be heaven for you. That aside, I was pleasantly surprised by the CGI and costume detail effort put into this and character development that wasn't stagey. The CGI was mostly done by ILM (Lucas), so you can bet it's good. The 3D conversion was very good, if not excellent given this was all done with a blue screen and controlled sets with motion capture. (Watch the bonuses--they are well done.) A couple of popouts, but nothing worthy. The movie is widescreen 2.40:1, which I don't like for 3D, but they put the scenes into the frame perfectly. The story was ok, and it was longer than needed--a little over 2 hours, but the action, audio and 3D were so well done, I kept amused the whole time. Lot's of violence as you can imagine, but no rough language for kids. Not really a family movie, but your 13-year-olds on up are going to love it.


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

3DBob said:


> Warcraft 3D Amazon 2016
> 
> View attachment 3167896
> 
> 
> I never considered this one as I thought it was probably just a quick made cgi mish-mash of animated game characters. Well, It showed up on Amazon at a reasonable price, so I thought I'd take a chance on it. I never had played any computer games and knew little about the plot. After watching it, I can see that if you were a Warcraft game player, this would be heaven for you. That aside, I was pleasantly surprised by the CGI and costume detail effort put into this and character development that wasn't stagey. The CGI was mostly done by ILM (Lucas), so you can bet it's good. The 3D conversion was very good, if not excellent given this was all done with a blue screen and controlled sets with motion capture. (Watch the bonuses--they are well done.) A couple of popouts, but nothing worthy. The movie is widescreen 2.40:1, which I don't like for 3D, but they put the scenes into the frame perfectly. The story was ok, and it was longer than needed--a little over 2 hours, but the action, audio and 3D were so well done, I kept amused the whole time. Lot's of violence as you can imagine, but no rough language for kids. Not really a family movie, but your 13-year-olds on up are going to love it.


Sound track in that movie is awesome.

Movie itself was ok, but if people didn’t have or won’t play WoW, it won’t be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DBob

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles* 2014 Amazon

I reviewed the more recent Out of the Shadows version several months ago, and decided to get the first version. It was actually better than I thought it could be. The 3D was good to excellent. The acting was the usual schtick, but Megan Fox and Will Arnett did a better job of relating to the story this time, and having Whoopi Goldberg show up was a hoot. They really piled a lot of action and context into it as usual for a Michael Bay production. According to the bonus videos, they put a lot of thought into shooting for the 3D conversion, and it did show, except, the format was 2.35:1, and in the conversion process the 3D popouts weren't fully propagated just like the second movie. Sound was excellent. Though a mindless movie, I did watch it all the way through. Mostly for the 3D and excellent CGI. I definitely recommend you watch this version first, then the newer one, since the character development context will make more sense. The turtles are more hip in the second movie and the major focus of the that movie. This movie focuses more on Megan Fox's character. It's collection worthy just for the production values, and your teenagers will love it.


----------



## RobKnapp

*Jungle Cruise (2021)*
*







*
Some of the best post-production 3D I have seen in along time.
_ Sincerely hope this gets a *3D blu-ray* release._
*







*​_This film was a total __*visual smorgasbord*__*, *highly entertaining .Funny, full of action, and an all-around good time 



Spoiler














_
Director
Jaume Collet-Serra

Writers
Michael Green(screenplay by)
Glenn Ficarra(screenplay by)
John Requa(screenplay by)

Stars
Dwayne Johnson
Emily Blunt
Edgar Ramírez








​
Join fan favorites Dwayne Johnson and Emily Blunt for the adventure of a lifetime on Disney's JUNGLE CRUISE, a rollicking thrill-ride down the Amazon with wisecracking skipper Frank Wolff and intrepid researcher Dr. Lily Houghton. Lily travels from London, England to the Amazon jungle and enlists Frank's questionable services to guide her downriver on La Quila--his ramshackle-but-charming boat. Lily is determined to uncover an ancient tree with unparalleled healing abilities--possessing the power to change the future of medicine. Thrust on this epic quest together, the unlikely duo encounters innumerable dangers and supernatural forces, all lurking in the deceptive beauty of the lush rainforest. But as the secrets of the lost tree unfold, the stakes reach even higher for Lily and Frank and their fate--and mankind's--hangs in the balance. 
*Dwayne Johnson** and Emily Blunt in Jungle Cruise (2021) *









Bottom line is this film may have some issues with its dialog. It does. But the set pieces , musical score , over the top FX visuals , first rate action sequences and the star power of "The Rock" along side* Emily Blunt* trump any of the writings short comings. Disney has put together a fantastic period piece Summer Blockbuster with its Jungle Cruise chocked full of tasty adventure tropes (arcane curses, snakes, evil Germans). Indiana Jones meets Lara Croft with a little The African Queen thrown in for good measure ! That is a winning formula in my book. 







​
This film is just pure fantasy wonderful *escapism entertainment! *Isn't that what we go to the movies for?


----------



## Tiga

Watched Godzilla vs Kong last week - really enjoyed it. I thought the 3D was good but the audio was fantastic. Fun movie.


----------



## rural scribe

MATTHEW PATIENT said:


> Sound track in that movie is awesome.
> 
> Movie itself was ok, but if people didn’t have or won’t play WoW, it won’t be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





3DBob said:


> Warcraft 3D Amazon 2016
> 
> View attachment 3167896
> 
> 
> I never considered this one as I thought it was probably just a quick made cgi mish-mash of animated game characters. Well, It showed up on Amazon at a reasonable price, so I thought I'd take a chance on it. I never had played any computer games and knew little about the plot. After watching it, I can see that if you were a Warcraft game player, this would be heaven for you. That aside, I was pleasantly surprised by the CGI and costume detail effort put into this and character development that wasn't stagey. The CGI was mostly done by ILM (Lucas), so you can bet it's good. The 3D conversion was very good, if not excellent given this was all done with a blue screen and controlled sets with motion capture. (Watch the bonuses--they are well done.) A couple of popouts, but nothing worthy. The movie is widescreen 2.40:1, which I don't like for 3D, but they put the scenes into the frame perfectly. The story was ok, and it was longer than needed--a little over 2 hours, but the action, audio and 3D were so well done, I kept amused the whole time. Lot's of violence as you can imagine, but no rough language for kids. Not really a family movie, but your 13-year-olds on up are going to love it.


One thing that surprised me about the plot of this movie is that some of it was lifted directly from the story of Moses in the Bible. Maybe game players already knew this, but it was new to me.


----------



## 3DBob

Yup, Moses plot was pretty obvious, but it's been used for other movies as well, because it's a "safe" way to save a baby in a war zone (sending it down the river in a basket) other than strapping one to an animal. In later wars, people put them in baskets and left them at the door of a church..;o).


----------



## Tiga

Watched Avengers Endgame - thought the 3D was ok but not great.
Last weekend watched Edge of Tomorrow - I'm pretty sure I got this from Amazon UK. I thought the 3D in this was near perfect. Audio was pretty top notch too. Movie itself was average - sort of Sci-Fi meets Groundhog Day.


----------



## RagtopFE

Upside Down


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Tangled" (2010) and "Venom" (2018) this week. I had not seen Tangled since 2010. It was better than I remembered, with O.K. 3D and a hilarious horse. Venom has good 3D. Plenty of depth with some popouts. I plan to go see the Venom sequel in 3D today.


----------



## RagtopFE

Wings Of The Hawk 

Not to bad. Some good pop outs, though not many.


----------



## Chrome2279

RagtopFE said:


> Upside Down
> 
> View attachment 3181741


Did this have any good pop outs?


----------



## RagtopFE

Chrome2279 said:


> Did this have any good pop outs?


Not that I recall. Pretty much just depth.


----------



## titan ii




----------



## Car67

A Turtle’s Tale - Sammy’s Adventures

AKA all release titles








A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures (2010) - IMDb


A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures (2010) on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




www.imdb.com














Very nice story (a sea Wall-E) great OST and 3D quality, sometimes too much in your face (and eyes!) pop-out effects, great depth, a window open in your screen, even more immersive thanks to the 16:9 format, I see the reason why this is considered one or the reference for 3D, amazing!

Trailer





Interesting interview with producer Ben Stassen about good 3D:





A 3D review





This cartoon is a must watch also for kids who enjoyed the platform game Turtle Odissey.

3D SAMPLE (Half SBS) in German






CROSSTALK
Due to their greatly immersive 3D with constant negative parallax and high brightness, these nWave cartoons have a lot of crosstalk on my 3LCD projector Epson HC2045 at the default Medium or High ‘3D Brightness’ (in the 3D settings menu, not the lamp). I had to set the Low level and crosstalk is almost totally absent and it’s great! For these cartoons Low 3D brightness it’s ok, being intrinsically bright, with lamp on normal power.


----------



## inspector

Just finished THE HOBBIT EXTENDED VERSIONS...awesome!!!


----------



## inspector

Car67 said:


> A Turtle’s Tale - Sammy’s Adventures
> View attachment 3202148
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this but ended buying the English version too. Didn't know those assholes changed titles going from country to country.
> 
> Very nice story, OST and great 3D quality, sometimes too much in your face pop out effects and strong 3D, but it’s amazing!


----------



## jorgebetancourt

inspector said:


> Just finished THE HOBBIT EXTENDED VERSIONS...awesome!!!


I saw these a few weeks ago with my young one. Amazing clarity. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## dad1153

Seen a bunch of 3D stuff lately. So glad my 2012 58" Vizio CinemaWide set is still kicking and putting out outstanding (passive) 3D.

Paul W.S. Anderson's run of 3D movies from 2010 to 2014 are must-own for enthusiasts. He might be a hack, but the man knows how to frame 3D for both in-your-face spectacle and background depth. *RESIDENT EVIL AFTERLIFE/RETRIBUTION 3D (2010/2012, Blu-ray 3D)* make no sense if you haven't seen the first three "RE" flicks, but they're mainstream-friendly popcorn spectacle in well-known genres (siege, disaster epic, escape from prison, etc.) with 3D cinematography to die for. "Retribution's" backwards slow-motion opening credits have yet to be topped as a barn-burner opening to a running-on-creative-fumes fifth installment in a long series. And unlike the new "RE" movie (horrible!), these filmmakers at least showed Barry Burton some respect. *#JillSandwich *

Speaking of Milla Jovovich (Paul's wife), she's shoe-horned into Anderson's "Pirates of the Caribbean"-influenced version of *THE THREE MUSKETEERS 3D (2011, Blu-ray 3D)* as the on/off love interest of Porthos (Matthew Macfadyen). More playful than her Alice role (Milla's got great comedic timing), the ridiculously stacked cast (Luke Evans, Christoph Waltz, Juno Temple, Mads Mikkelsen, Orlando Bloom, James Corden, etc.) and enthusiastically extended middle finger toward common sense are as intoxicating as the 3D photography. You won't believe for a second that "Final Fantasy"-type flying ships are bringing characters back and forth between Paris and London, but you'll be entertained by the character's silly banter and feel those blades thrusted a few inches from your face. Dumb, entertaining mainstream fun.

*POMPEII 3D (2014, Blu-ray 3D)* is my second-favorite P.W.S. Anderson movie after the almighty "Event Horizon." Yes, it's a shameless theft of tropes from "Conan" (young orphan grows to become a gladiator he-man), "Gladiator" (Keifer Sutherland hams it up good as a corrupt Roman senator), "Titanic" (Kit Harrington and Emily Browning as lovers from different social classes) and a 70's natural disaster epic. Like James Cameron with his sunken ship, Anderson's love for the source material is palpable. Good supporting cast ("Lost's" Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje), great special effects when Vesuvius explodes and a gut-punch of an earned ending makes it easy to overlook "Pompeii" is formulaic and predictable. Highly recommended, the 3D where subtle particles floating in front of the camera (water droplets, ash, etc.) look phenomenal. 😁

Still high on 3D from Anderson's early 2010's run, so watched Ferdinando Baldi's spaghetti western *COMIN' AT YA! (1981, Blu-ray 3D)* for what turned out to be the mother of all 3D spectacles. You know how most 3D flicks are 90-95% filler scenes with a handful of 3D money shots every few minutes? "Coming at Ya!" simply flips the percentages. The credits, the establishing shots, the wait for a shootout... almost every single shot has something pushed in your face. Even I was exhausted and thinking 'way too much 3D' toward the end, especially since no thought was given to making foregrounds/backgrounds benefit from 3D. The story/plot are disposable (criminal brothers kidnap a man's wife and many other women to be sold as sex slaves; wronged hubby returns for revenge) but the actors (led by "Get Mean's" Tony Anthony) play their archetype roles straight while the world around them pulsates in 3D. Feels too rapey and misogynistic for '81, but worth tolerating to experience more 3D in one movie than most folks will see in their lifetimes.

I love 3D so much! 🥰😍


----------



## dad1153

Oops, forgot two more. Getting old sux! 😭

Alan Taylor's *TERMINATOR: GENISYS 3D (2015, Blu-ray 3D)*. Devoid of great expectations and appreciating it for the naked cash grab/love letter to Cameron's original "Terminator" series that it is, "Genisys" has its share of small pleasures. 3D upconversion is neither terrible not immersive. It gets the job done, stands out a couple of times (the bus flip stunt on the Golden Gate Bridge) and mostly delivers. J.K. Simmons turns a nothing supporting role into a compelling one by appearing weak and meek. Jason Clarke does his best playing a a Skynet-possessed John Connor, something nobody likes or wants to see. And God bless him, Schwarzenegger is in full _'old, not obsolete'_ mode and sneaks a couple of great scenes... until an ill-advised "upgrade" at the very end. Kudos to the filmmakers for carving their own slice of the "Terminator" timeline pie, even if it all adds-up to studio-financed fanfic (with Jai Courtney as the worst Kyle Reese ever).

*MY BLOODY VALENTINE 3D (2009, Blu-ray 3D)* is okay despite the in-your-face 3D gore effects (that digital pickaxe gets around) making it look more like an early 80's slasher and not a late aughts release. Tom Atkins and Kevin Tighe have better-than-average roles for third-age characters. As he did in "Jason X" and "Drive Angry" (which shines in 3D), screenwriter Todd Farmer gives himself an a-hole role so that he gets an early bloody death. And even though the '81 original is the better film, the '09 reboot compensates for its lack of likable characters (Jaime King as final girl? Barf!) with some brutal killings and different-but-similar narrative.


----------



## RagtopFE

dad1153 said:


> Oops, forgot two more. Getting old sux! 😭
> 
> Alan Taylor's *TERMINATOR: GENISYS 3D (2015, Blu-ray 3D)*. Devoid of great expectations and appreciating it for the naked cash grab/love letter to Cameron's original "Terminator" series, "Genisys" has its share of small pleasures. 3D upconversion is neither terrible not immersive. It gets the job done, stands out a couple of times (the bus flip stunt on the Golden Gate Bridge) and mostly delivers. J.K. Simmons turns a nothing supporting role into a compelling one by appearing weak and meek. Jason Clarke does his best playing a a Skynet-possessed John Connor, something nobody likes or wants to see. And God bless him, Schwarzenegger is in full _'old, not obsolete'_ mode and sneaks a couple of great scenes... until an ill-advised "upgrade" at the very end. Kudos to the filmmakers for carving their own slice of the "Terminator" timeline pie, even if it all adds-up to studio-financed fanfic (with Jai Courtney as the worst Kyle Reese ever).
> 
> *MY BLOODY VALENTINE 3D (2009, Blu-ray 3D)* is okay despite the in-your-face 3D gore effects (that digital pickaxe gets around) making it look more like an early 80's slasher and not a late aughts release. Tom Atkins and Kevin Tighe have better-than-average roles for third-age characters. As he did in "Jason X" and "Drive Angry" (which shines in 3D), screenwriter Todd Farmer gives himself an a-hole role so that he gets an early bloody death. And even though the '81 original is the better film, the '09 reboot compensates for its lack of likable characters (Jaime King as final girl? Barf!) with some brutal killings and different-but-similar narrative.


I had bad luck with "My Bloody Valentine 3D". The first disk wouldn't even play at all. The second one I bought had such bad crosstalk, it was unwatchable. I bought the first one new for around $5, and the second one used for the same price. I guess ya get what ya pay for.....


----------



## inspector

RagtopFE said:


> I had bad luck with "My Bloody Valentine 3D". The first disk wouldn't even play at all. The second one I bought had such bad crosstalk, it was unwatchable. I bought the first one new for around $5, and the second one used for the same price. I guess ya get what ya pay for.....


If you are getting crosstalk, it's not the disc...it's your settings.


----------



## RagtopFE

inspector said:


> If you are getting crosstalk, it's not the disc...it's your settings.


I hope the crosstalk term I used is correct. The images are doubled/blurry and nothing really looks right. This is the only movie I own that is like this. I have watched 30 or so other movies without any issue.
My TV has been calibrated. I personally have never had to adjust any settings, so I wouldn't really know what to do.

Do you have any suggestions on what I should look at?
Thanks.

Oh - one other thing - I have a second 3D set (not calibrated) and the same thing (won't play & crappy image) happens to both disks.


----------



## Car67

Try to clean the disc, just with a soft cloth, it happened to me sometimes with just a little dirt the 3d metadata aren’t recognised and the player output is 2d but your tv/pj enables fake conversion by default and in the wrong mode images could be unwatchable. I wonder if in some cases the dirt may corrupt data and set wrong parallax or whatever defect. Maybe it won’t work but just try…

Or the disc could be a fake, a bad conversion for a different 3d standard. If all other discs work fine (check it now, to exclude a cable or player failure) it must be that disc, if it isn’t just a little crosstalk but it is unwatchable as you said.


----------



## RobKnapp

Anaglyph version - AVOID: (Note it says it includes glasses.)









RagtopFE said:


> I had bad luck with "My Bloody Valentine 3D". The first disk wouldn't even play at all. The second one I bought had such bad crosstalk, it was unwatchable. I bought the first one new for around $5, and the second one used for the same price. I guess ya get what ya pay for.....





inspector said:


> If you are getting crosstalk, it's not the disc...it's your settings.


No it not the settings of his TV.  It is the 3D process used called .....

* Anaglyph 3D i*s the stereoscopic 3D effect achieved by means of encoding each eye's image using filters of different (usually chromatically opposite) colors, typically* red* and* cyan*. Anaglyph 3D images contain two differently filtered colored images, one for each eye.

*Anaglyph version - AVOID: (Note it says it includes glasses.)*
















Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D (In Anaglyph 3D) [Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV


Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D (In Anaglyph 3D) [Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV



www.amazon.com




I bought the same Blu-ray and discovered the hard way just like you @RagtopFE . It must say Blu-ray 3D to work with the polarized glasses passive or active. It sucks because it is not oblivious till it is to late. Any Blu-ray before 2011 I have to cross examine to make sure it is Real 3D now that I know.

Only way to watch it now is with .....







 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaglyph_3D

*Buy this version for proper Real 3D*
May still have a* little crosswalk* as it is inherent to the 3D process of viewing
















Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D [Blu-ray 3D] [3D Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV


Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D [Blu-ray 3D] [3D Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV



www.amazon.com


----------



## inspector

RobKnapp said:


> No it not the settinmgs of his TV.  It is the 3D process used call .....
> 
> * Anaglyph 3D i*s the stereoscopic 3D effect achieved by means of encoding each eye's image using filters of different (usually chromatically opposite) colors, typically* red* and* cyan*. Anaglyph 3D images contain two differently filtered colored images, one for each eye.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the same Blu-ray and discovered the hard way just like you @RagtopFE . It must say Real 3D to work with the polarized glasses passive or active. It sucks becuase it is not oblivious till it is to late. Any Blu-ray before 2011 I have to cross examine to make sure it is Real 3D now that I know.
> 
> Only way to watch it now is with .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaglyph_3D​


You're wrong.


----------



## Car67

Adventure Everglades 3D - The Manatees Of Crystal River
NEW KSM

















English release








FILM REVIEW - Adventure Everglades 3D - The Manatees Of Crystal River


FILM DESCRIPTION - The Everglades of Florida abduct us into an alien world. The phenomenon of an endless, flat, water surface produces a rich and beautiful flora and fauna. The abundance of fish provides food for countless species of birds and the boss of all swamps: alligators - gigantic...




films-list.com




Trailer





Also available in German
Abenteuer Everglades 3D - Die Manatis des Crystal River

If you like this nature and chubby animals you can’t miss this, very strong 3D with giant pop out, you can almost kiss them.


----------



## Deja Vu

I just watched Warcraft 3D again. This movie didn't do well at the theatre so no sequel -- too bad from my perspective. I guess not many like this title but it's one of my favourites -- looks fantastic in 3D and I really like the story. If you can find this on the cheap give it a try.


----------



## inspector

Enjoyed it, sort of. Goos addition to your 3D collection.


----------



## RagtopFE

RobKnapp said:


> Anaglyph version - AVOID: (Note it says it includes glasses.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it not the settings of his TV.  It is the 3D process used called .....
> 
> * Anaglyph 3D i*s the stereoscopic 3D effect achieved by means of encoding each eye's image using filters of different (usually chromatically opposite) colors, typically* red* and* cyan*. Anaglyph 3D images contain two differently filtered colored images, one for each eye.
> 
> *Anaglyph version - AVOID: (Note it says it includes glasses.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D (In Anaglyph 3D) [Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D (In Anaglyph 3D) [Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the same Blu-ray and discovered the hard way just like you @RagtopFE . It must say Blu-ray 3D to work with the polarized glasses passive or active. It sucks because it is not oblivious till it is to late. Any Blu-ray before 2011 I have to cross examine to make sure it is Real 3D now that I know.
> 
> Only way to watch it now is with .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaglyph_3D
> 
> *Buy this version for proper Real 3D*
> May still have a* little crosswalk* as it is inherent to the 3D process of viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D [Blu-ray 3D] [3D Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: My Bloody Valentine 3D [Blu-ray 3D] [3D Blu-ray] : Jaime King, Jensen Ackles, Patrick Lussier, Jack Murray, Lionsgate: Movies & TV
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


So I looked into this tonight. Both Blu-ray sets are the same, and have the note on the lower right back cover "Includes Four Pairs Of 3-D Glasses". The first disc (unplayable - disc error) I bought has the four sets. The lens' are red and green.

The second disc (used set) only had one pair of glasses and they match the one in your picture. I test played this disc using the red/green glasses, and it was watchable. However, the quality of the cardboard glasses leaves much to be desired.

I flipped between my 3Active glasses and the cardboard ones just to double check the viewing distortion I experienced.
Yep, it's the glasses!

Well, that bag of shrooms might also be clouding my judgement.... 

Thanks @RobKnapp for this information.


----------



## Car67

Sammy’s Adventures 2

AKA Sammy 2, A Turtle’s Tale 2…








A Turtle's Tale 2: Sammy's Escape from Paradise (2012) - IMDb


A Turtle's Tale 2: Sammy's Escape from Paradise (2012) on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




www.imdb.com













Same greatly immersive reference 3D quality of the first, less for the story and music IMHO, still amazing depth and pop-out. Belgian director Ben Stassen knows how stereoscopy is meant to be. Check on IMDB.com for all local releases exact title.





3D TRAILER (Half SBS)





CROSSTALK
Due to their greatly immersive 3D with constant negative parallax and high brightness, these nWave cartoons have a lot of crosstalk on my 3LCD projector Epson HC2045 at the default Medium or High ‘3D Brightness’ (in the 3D settings menu, not the lamp). I had to set the Low level and crosstalk is almost totally absent and it’s great! For these cartoons Low it’s ok, being intrinsically bright, with lamp on normal power.


----------



## al2teach

Dune, I expected more but it was an okay watch that was too dark at times.
Blade Runner 2049, a little underwhelming but okay.
Detective Pikachu, why did they bother to make this 3D unless it was to grab more money.
Now a drumroll for the better ones.
The Maze, much better than the 3 above.
Seen a little bit of Comin At Ya! lol fun from the little I seen.
Creature From The Black Lagoon, not bad a few pop-outs but not excessive.
IMAX Under the Sea and Deep Sea, wow never dark and colorful.

These were seen last night with my sister. I always wondered about the pop-outs because I never seen them unless it was on that guy's YouTube station, 3DASMR. He deserved me giving him his credit instead of saying what's his face, lol. 

Anyway about those pop-outs, my sister seen em and I couldn't aaaiiieeeee
I know making 3D with movies today must be very difficult but the older movies 3D seems to be so much better. Maybe, it just easier then but then IMAX 3D is awesome. I will end my useless rant lol. With just a little care 3D could've been really awesome.


----------



## Car67

nWave 3D trailers/samples


----------



## rural scribe

Bought the Western movie "The Charge at Feather River" (1953) in from Australia, for $25 from some outfit at restorationoldtheatremovies.com. Movie is in 3D SBS 720p format and appears to be on a single layer BD disk. The entire content (no extras, no subtitles) comes to less than 12gigs (normal for 3D blu ray is at least 24 gigs, usually 30 to 40, and up).
Image is strange with frequent horizontal swipes, like somebody turning the page.
Movie stars Guy Madison, Vera Miles and Neville Brand, music by the ubiquitous Max Steiner. Story is about a skilled scout who gets talked into rescuing a white woman held by Indians, and it turns out she doesn't necessarily want to be rescued. The scout (Madison) leads a kind of Dirty Dozen group of cavalry trooper volunteers who hope to clear their records.
Sound was probably monaural, originally.
I bought this mainly because I think I saw this in a theater in 1953. So far, I haven't seen anything I remember having seen before, exactly.


----------



## rural scribe

I finally got around to watching "The Charge at Feather River" (1953). Movie is in 3D SBS 720p format. 
Image is strange with frequent rapid horizontal swipes, like somebody turning the page. The video quality is not good. It seems almost as if the left and right 3D images keep switching back and forth on me.
There is a "TCM" logo in the top left of the screen during the entire movie, so this may have originally been aired in 3D on the Tuner Classic Movie channel, and this could be a copy of that broadcast.
I also, I discovered my new Optoma 3D projector won't project the 3D side-by-side image in its proper 4:3 aspect ratio, only 16:9, unless I watch the movie in 2D (2D and 3D are the only options in the minimalist disk menu).
This is a case where the computerized aspect ratio control on the projector is too automated for its own good. I can manually override the aspect ratio and force 4:3 on my LG 3D tv, and it looks a lot better that way.
Otherwise, the movie itself isn't bad, some popouts, some big scale action scenes, and a decent story, set in the American Southwest shortly after the Civil War.
The movie cost me $25, but according to the stamp on the envelope, it cost $21 to ship it to me from Australia, so there is not much room for profit in this product, hence, the cheap single-layer Ritek BD disk.


----------



## inspector

Welcome to the world of “boots!”


----------



## Car67

Bigfoot Junior (Son of Bigfoot) by nWave








Nice story and the same great 3D of all nWave movies, watch samples in my previous post.
I like how nWave reuse ‘actors’ too, at least 4 from Thunder and The House of Magic, feeling more real. And Adam’s mother is Shelly (only the name!)

(Warning: There are Blu-ray 3D items with 2 discs, such as EAN: 5412370842817 in the picture above, but the English is only on the 2D disc, not specified on the cover. Sometimes even sellers on Amazon and other stores make confusion and specify a wrong code, always ask to verify the real code on the cover).


----------



## inspector

On my Panny/Sammy, on the remote I can get into tools and look for English audio/CC,


----------



## Car67

inspector said:


> On my Panny/Sammy, on the remote I can get into tools and look for English audio/CC,


Thank you, I specified the product code. I tried but there is no English or subtitles in 3D for that EAN product.


----------



## bigdad56

Rumor has it that the first Avatar 2 preview will premier with the release of doctor strange! Just thought everyone here would be interested in it.


----------



## rural scribe

RagtopFE said:


> So I looked into this tonight. Both Blu-ray sets are the same, and have the note on the lower right back cover "Includes Four Pairs Of 3-D Glasses". The first disc (unplayable - disc error) I bought has the four sets. The lens' are red and green.
> 
> The second disc (used set) only had one pair of glasses and they match the one in your picture. I test played this disc using the red/green glasses, and it was watchable. However, the quality of the cardboard glasses leaves much to be desired.
> 
> I flipped between my 3Active glasses and the cardboard ones just to double check the viewing distortion I experienced.
> Yep, it's the glasses!
> 
> Well, that bag of shrooms might also be clouding my judgement....
> 
> Thanks @RobKnapp for this information.
> 
> View attachment 3206265


I ended up with the same anaglyphic version of My Bloody Valentine by mistake that you did. I found that the 3D looks better by using 2D to 3D conversion in my Sony player, than using those colored glasses. The same holds true for another anaglyphic 3D movie I bought by mistake, Final Destination 4. 
As far as 3D movies viewed with cardboard glasses go, "Coraline" is pretty good, but not nearly as good as the real 3D version of the film, which is awesome.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Hobbs and Shaw" in 3D again last night. It was a bit funnier and more entertaining than I remembered from my last viewing. I got it from Amazon UK a year ago.
I also watched "Dune" in 3D recently (a 3D blu ray rental) and it looked better than it did in 2D at the local movie theater (the theater shows very few films in 3D any more). The 3D shows a lot of depth, which emphasizes the immense scale in many scenes. All that bass was tough on my subwoofer, however. I thought it was going to hemorrhage. Maybe it did.


----------



## Frank714

Here we have a 3D documentary from 2019 that was just released a month ago (!) by the German independent label Koch Media. Stumbled across it by accident and still have to watch it, here's the German Amazon website with already one English review.

UPDATE 01-06-2023: Fantastic, very high resolution underwater 3D images (supposedly they used a new underwater camera prototype) that rather look like 4K footage and feature truly exotic marine life which makes you think it comes from another planet (no need for _Avatar 2_, really).

3D version is 2.35:1 (21:9) while the 2D version is 1.78:1 (16:9).

Unfortunately this Blu-ray is locked in Regional Code B (Switched my Oppo to Code A and it featured a text message that I had the wrong regional code setting. Back to "B" and it started immediately with the German Trailer preview for other Koch Media titles).


----------



## Atomic Bingo

Gravity 3D - JAW DROPPING / INSANE / UNBELIEVABLE!

Edge of Tomorrow - Pretty good. Enjoyed the debris flying at the screen, the aliens and closeups of Emily and Tom.

Winter Soldier - ~ok. I obly bought the 3D blu-ray bc it had BW only on the cover. Highway fight scene and opening hostage scene were the best 3D looking part of the movie.


----------



## RagtopFE

Mr. Peabody & Sherman

3D Blu-ray

Really liked the 3D in this movie.


----------



## rural scribe

tomtastic said:


> *Let's talk about that 3D title you've watched lately!*
> 
> 
> Recently I've been going back through my 3D collection and re-watching titles, or re-re-watching, I'm not sure where I'm at on all of them.
> 
> 
> I just watched Titanic again for the 2nd time in 3D. I imagine some are not going to care for this title because of the 1.78 conversion but I found it wasn't that distracting. The 3D doesn't impress the way a native title would but I have to give them credit. Even though it's a conversion, I am impressed by the overall look to it, especially in the close up character scenes. There is a comfortable amount of depth added between people and the colors and detail really come alive. Before I bought the 3D/2D release I had only seen in theater when released which was nice and a DVD copy, so this is a nice one to have. A few other scenes are nice, when Cal Hockley shoots down the stairs and water shoots up is pretty cool. I know 2D to 3D conversions are hit and miss, but this one is a pretty nice attempt.
> 
> 
> So, let's hear it. What have you been watching in 3D?


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "The Universe: 7 Wonders of the Solar System" recently. I thought the 3D was really good. The animated "spaceship" that flies around the solar system was somewhat crude, the talking heads were not particularly exciting, the science was somewhat dated, and hilariously human-centric, but the space images really pop, and that is the important thing.
We live in the golden age of astronomy, so it is only natural that shows like this have a limited shelf life when it comes to space science, but those fabulous images from the Hubble Space Telescope and other space probes never grow old. Space images are the stars of this show.


----------



## Tinysota

I tried to like it, but "Long Day's Journey Into Night" was too obsessed with evoking a dream-like experience that it failed to give my tiny brain some semblance of a linear story. The long camera shots and nonlinear structure in the first half of the movie certainly twisted my brain into a dream-like state. While there's an abundance of meat in the cinematography and sound design, the remaining parts that make up "Long Day's Journey Into Night" only exist to prop up the dream-like experience.

At about 1 hour into the movie, it switches to 3D and the last hour is completed in a single camera shot. It was certainly more dream-like than any other movie experience I've had, and I soon lost track of time. Unfortunately, the 3D was unremarkable. I can only remember one instance where I noticed the 3D adding to the picture- two characters are separated by a honeycomb-patterned gate and the separation feels tangible in 3D. There's nothing tangible to the story and after all was said and done, the movie left me feeling completely empty- more so than any other movie that I can remember.


----------



## deano86

Tinysota said:


> View attachment 3268695
> 
> 
> I tried to like it, but "Long Day's Journey Into Night" was too obsessed with evoking a dream-like experience that it failed to give my tiny brain some semblance of a linear story. The long camera shots and nonlinear structure in the first half of the movie certainly twisted my brain into a dream-like state. While there's an abundance of meat in the cinematography and sound design, the remaining parts that make up "Long Day's Journey Into Night" only exist to prop up the dream-like experience.
> 
> At about 1 hour into the movie, it switches to 3D and the last hour is completed in a single camera shot. It was certainly more dream-like than any other movie experience I've had, and I soon lost track of time. Unfortunately, the 3D was unremarkable. I can only remember one instance where I noticed the 3D adding to the picture- two characters are separated by a honeycomb-patterned gate and the separation feels tangible in 3D. There's nothing tangible to the story and after all was said and done, the movie left me feeling completely empty- more so than any other movie that I can remember.


+1... Ya, I had picked up this title a few years ago based on the "amazing" reviews that were written about it's incredible camera shots and supposed great 3D that starts halfway through the movie. And I ended up being mystified about what exactly the reviewers found so compelling and "mind blowing" about any part of this movie! I resold it immediately.


----------



## RagtopFE

Tinysota said:


> View attachment 3268695
> 
> 
> I tried to like it, but "Long Day's Journey Into Night" was too obsessed with evoking a dream-like experience that it failed to give my tiny brain some semblance of a linear story. The long camera shots and nonlinear structure in the first half of the movie certainly twisted my brain into a dream-like state. While there's an abundance of meat in the cinematography and sound design, the remaining parts that make up "Long Day's Journey Into Night" only exist to prop up the dream-like experience.
> 
> At about 1 hour into the movie, it switches to 3D and the last hour is completed in a single camera shot. It was certainly more dream-like than any other movie experience I've had, and I soon lost track of time. Unfortunately, the 3D was unremarkable. I can only remember one instance where I noticed the 3D adding to the picture- two characters are separated by a honeycomb-patterned gate and the separation feels tangible in 3D. There's nothing tangible to the story and after all was said and done, the movie left me feeling completely empty- more so than any other movie that I can remember.


I have this, but haven't watched it yet. I'll have to pop it in soon to compare notes.


----------



## Tinysota

RagtopFE said:


> I have this, but haven't watched it yet. I'll have to pop it in soon to compare notes.


I suspect it might be more enjoyable with a healthy amount of adult beverages!


----------



## bigdad56

So I caved and bought Dune 3D bluray off of Amazon. $25 so not too bad. I do remember watching it on HBO Max and thinking it was very dark but we shall see. I'm sure the Atmos track is probably not on this...


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Black Widow" 3D last night for the first time since I saw it in 3D in a movie theater last year. It was sure nice to see it again in 3D.

I really like this movie, but as you know, bluray copies of this movie are very expensive, and the 3D rental company, 3d-blurayrental.com, doesn't carry this title in 3D. I decided to take the plunge and I bought a $7 Black Widow 3D bluray from online seller kandycastle.

At first I thought I got ripped off when it did not arrive, but it finally did arrive almost two months after I ordered it. 

The video and audio quality are good (English DTS Master Audio) considering the fact that the movie file has been compressed down to 22 gb, and stripped of all non-essentials, to make it fit on a CMC Magnetics single layer disk. I did see a few artifacts in one scene, probably a result of the compression.

The movie came in a slim case, just one disk. The menu consists of play movie and scene selections, and one other non-functional option. The menu is in some foreign language, looks like Japanese or Chinese.

I like to play my movies with the subtitles on, and this disk does have the English subtitles, and some other languages too, so I turned them on with my player's options menu, since I did not see subtitles in the disk menu.

I think kandycastle is probably the same Sri Lankan seller I used to see under a different name on Ebay. Kandycastle sells a lot of 3D blurays, looks like a hundred or more on their website (which is not easy to navigate). Kandycastle does take Paypal for payments.

I am not offering a blanket endorsement of kandycastle. I am simply offering a description of my own buying experience. Given the nature of the product I bought, I would say that this is a buyer beware kind of situation. This is often the case with online sales, including well-known sites like Ebay and Amazon, where I have had many good, and some bad, buying experiences.


----------



## deano86

rural scribe said:


> I watched "Black Widow" 3D last night for the first time since I saw it in 3D in a movie theater last year. It was sure nice to see it again in 3D.
> 
> I really like this movie, but as you know, bluray copies of this movie are very expensive, and the 3D rental company, 3d-blurayrental.com, doesn't carry this title in 3D. I decided to take the plunge and I bought a $7 Black Widow 3D bluray from online seller kandycastle.
> 
> At first I thought I got ripped off when it did not arrive, but it finally did arrive almost two months after I ordered it.
> 
> The video and audio quality are good (English DTS Master Audio) considering the fact that the movie file has been compressed down to 22 gb, and stripped of all non-essentials, to make it fit on a CMC Magnetics single layer disk. I did see a few artifacts in one scene, probably a result of the compression.
> 
> The movie came in a slim case, just one disk. The menu consists of play movie and scene selections, and one other non-functional option. The menu is in some foreign language, looks like Japanese or Chinese.
> 
> I like to play my movies with the subtitles on, and this disk does have the English subtitles, and some other languages too, so I turned them on with my player's options menu, since I did not see subtitles in the disk menu.
> 
> I think kandycastle is probably the same Sri Lankan seller I used to see under a different name on Ebay. Kandycastle sells a lot of 3D blurays, looks like a hundred or more on their website (which is not easy to navigate). Kandycastle does take Paypal for payments.
> 
> I am not offering a blanket endorsement of kandycastle. I am simply offering a description of my own buying experience. Given the nature of the product I bought, I would say that this is a buyer beware kind of situation. This is often the case with online sales, including well-known sites like Ebay and Amazon, where I have had many good, and some bad, buying experiences.


Ugh...Why in the world would buy from a known bootlegger of movies? Not to mention that it was on a recordable disc media without all the original 3D disc content and of questionable quality?... I would think your post would be better served to warn us about this seller instead. I still love 3D movies, but there is no way I am going to help out a seller make money on that garbage. No matter how good of a deal it was.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched Tony Robinson's World War 1 in 3D (2014 TV historical miniseries) last night. This 3D blu ray disk is labeled region B, but it appears to be region A instead. For one thing, it played perfectly on my LG UP870 player, which will not play my other region B disks. It was produced by the Discovery Channel. I got it from Musicmagpie at Amazon.UK for $18.
The series is comprised largely of still images captured with 3D cameras during World War 1. Tony Robinson is the narrator, interviewer, and participant in several modern exhibitions and demonstrations of period equipment.
I found this series quite informative.
The series is constructed along the lines of a Ken Burns historical documentary, but the perspective is more personal. I watched all the episodes at once. In hindsight, I probably should have watched no more than one or two episodes at a time, since all four episodes together are over three hours long, and it seemed a bit much.
The quality of the 3D images varies considerably, with some being quite fuzzy, and others pretty sharp. Most spectacular are the explosions, with chunks of stuff flying through the air at the cameras.
The episodes are in chronological order, beginning with causes and events leading up to the war and ending with reflections on how the war changed the world and how it affected history.
What I would really like to have is a 3D blu ray copy of "They Shall Not Grow Old," director Peter Jackson's own brilliant 3D take on World War I, but none are available.
Tony Robinson's World War 1 in 3D is the best substitute for "They Shall Not Grow Old" that I have seen.


----------



## grubadub

just watched The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies. 3D as well as the movie were ok. nothing special. worth a watch i guess. too bad the Lord of the Rings trilogy wasn't 3D.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Planes" (2013) last night. This is a Disney film, created by John Lasseter of Pixar fame. I bought the boxed set at a pawn shop for $2.50, which seems to be close to the going rate for used blurays these days at Northern Colorado pawn shops.

This movie has the same basic story as another Lasseter film, "Cars" (2006). Typical of Disney/Pixar films, it has a strong story line and compelling characters. The story is about a cropduster with dreams of being a race plane.

It is not as good as the best of the Disney/Pixar films, but I did find it enjoyable. Unlike most 3D movies I buy, I had not seen this one before. It is probably not worth a lot of money, but is O.K. for kids, and for adults who still like to watch cartoons. 

I did not notice any popouts in this movie, but it does have a pleasing sense of depth and space. The 3D is also effective in the many air racing scenes.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald" (2018) last night. While it does have some popouts, the relentless darkness of the film, both in dramatic tone and muted color and light make it a waste of time and money to buy the 3D bluray. Watching this is like wearing sunglasses outdoors on a moonlit night.

Having seen "Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore" recently, I did appreciate the insights into the characters and the overall plot of the series which this film affords.

I probably didn't pick up on all the hints dropped about "The Secrets of Dumbledore" in "Crimes of Grindelwald" when I saw it four years ago, and I had forgotten the introduction of some of the new characters as well.

Having said that, this is still a movie best seen in 2D on the brightest possible display.


----------



## Isaiah K.

is 3d dying or making a come back?


----------



## rural scribe

Isaiah K. said:


> is 3d dying or making a come back?


It's not dead yet, but the "Is 3D about dead?" thread in this forum, which began in 2013, seems to have died in November of last year, so there are eight years of discussion on that subject right there.

The first 3D movie, "The Power of Love" was shown in 1922, and there probably has been at least one new 3D movie shown somewhere every decade since then, despite thousands of reports of the death of 3D in the past 100 years.

The "Avatar" sequels alone should keep 3D alive in theaters for several more years. The first one is supposed to be released in December of this year.

I think 3D movies will be around for a long time, and those who complain about the existence of 3D movies will be around just as long, maybe longer.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Harlock: Space Pirate" 2013 (UPC 8711983101654 -- AKA _*Space Pirate Captain Harlock --*_ Original title Kyaputen Hârokku) last night. I got the two disk box, DVD and 2D/3D combo bluray disk from rarewaves at Ebay for about $17. It costs about $15 to rent it from 3D-blurayrental.com

It played fine on my region A player. The 3D looked all right, with some sense of depth, but very few popouts.

The impressive ornate animation of this film has a look to it that reminds me of the "Final Fantasy" movies, or some photo-realistic computer game animations.

The story is very complicated and some of it made no sense to me. Some of that is probably due to problems with translating the story from Japanese to English. 

Those who are familiar with the Harlock Manga or TV series would probably have better luck figuring out the plot of this thing, which boils down to a feud between two brothers and the tragic past of Captain Harlock himself.

This is not a kids movie. There is some nudity in it.

The soundtrack, DTS Master Audio, on my copy is English, but there are no English subtitles. The menu is in some foreign language, maybe German.

I had been wanting to see this for a long time, and it did not disappoint me.


----------



## Geordie

Technology3456 said:


> What's the verdict on kandycastle.com that sells 3d movies in slip cases not the full box? Is it still the legitimate, release-quality 3d movie same as you'd buy off amazon, or are they like rips or lower quality bitrate copies basically?


Don't buy from Kandy Castle. I bought 3 blurays from them. They took months to arrive, and when they did one did not work. I contacted them but got no response. Then I created a case with Paypal and got an immediate response. After explaining the problem multiple times in emails they finally agreed to send a replacement. The replacement never arrived and when I contacted them again they simply ignored my emails. They had strung things out so long that the Paypal case was closed and not able to be reopened so that's the end of that.


----------



## rural scribe

Technology3456 said:


> What's the verdict on kandycastle.com that sells 3d movies in slip cases not the full box? Is it still the legitimate, release-quality 3d movie same as you'd buy off amazon, or are they like rips or lower quality bitrate copies basically?
> 
> Other than that, all I knew so far was I wanted to get the James Cameron 3D movies off amazon, even though it's kind of obvious, and I thought I saw both on amazon in a pack together for like $20 about two weeks ago, but either I was seeing something else, or it went away since then.


I did some research on kandycastle after I read a post that claimed it is a bootleg outfit. I could not find any confirmation that these products are bootleg copies.

What they sell is not the same as what you'll find on Amazon, that is, a multi-disk set with separate 2D blurays, DVDs and digital copies, etc. You get a single 3D bluray (if you are lucky ... some people report being ripped off, getting nothing) on a single layer disk, meaning the movie has been compressed from about 40gb + to less than 25gb.

Despite the compression, the image and sound quality is pretty good. There are no extra features, but there seldom are, even on very expensive 3D blurays, just because a 2 hour or longer 3D movie has a massive amount of data that is going to take up almost all the available disk space. If you want extra features, like half a dozen trailers and a bunch of "making of" documentaries, you'll have to buy a 2D disk, and those are relatively cheap.

Because of the single layer disk, you'll lose things like movie trailers and more complex movie menu features and possibly additional soundtracks. You get a single 3D bluray in a thin plastic box, rather than a thick plastic box, with familiar artwork on the box and disk.

These disks are reportedly manufactured in Maylasia and sold in Sri Lanka.
See my other post on a kandycastle disk of "Black Widow" in this thread for more info. 

I think paying $50 and up for a 3D bluray is a ripoff. But it is also a ripoff if you spend $7 for the same movie and get nothing. The $80 copy of Black Widow is definitely better than the $7 copy, but is it 11 times better? It is not.

I figured kandycastle was cheap enough to be worth a shot. I have been ripped off by so-called legitimate sellers on Ebay. Sometimes you can get a refund, sometimes you can't. Maybe I just got lucky with kandycastle, because it worked out surprisingly well for me. For others, I guess it didn't. 
As usual, caveat emptor.


----------



## fatherom

rural scribe said:


> I could not find any confirmation that these products are bootleg copies.





rural scribe said:


> single layer disk, meaning the movie has been compressed from about 40gb + to less than 25gb.





rural scribe said:


> Despite the compression, the image and sound quality is pretty good.





rural scribe said:


> Because of the single layer disk


These quotes alone prove that these are bootlegs. Look at blu-ray.com at the official disk for a particular title. It's very rare that they would be single layer disks. The fact that they are compressed and re-authored (burned) onto a single layer disc is a complete indication that these are non-official, pirated copies.



rural scribe said:


> The $80 copy of Black Widow is definitely better than the $7 copy, but is it 11 times better? It is not.


Not sure where you're seeing Black Widow 3D for $80, but I just looked on Amazon Japan and it seems to be around $45 USD.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Tomb Raider" (2018) in 3D last night (a 3d bluray rental copy). According to rottentomatoes.com this is supposed to be the best ever movie based on a video game. I still like "Lara Croft Tomb Raider" (2001) better.

The 3D in this film is not much, and there are a lot of very dark scenes where it is hard to see what is going on. At least it isn't as bad in that regard as "Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald".

The story is fairly ridiculous, but it is kind of fun. The main character, played by Alicia Vikander, is certainly easy on the eyes. She is supposed be tough, but still looks more like a supermodel with perfect skin.

This version of the story has virtually no supernatural elements in it. It is more like an Indiana Jones type of treasure hunt on a remote Japanese island.

I am getting down to the bottom of the barrel on 3D rentals, so I am going to quit my subscription this month. I think the best of my recent rentals has been "Top Gun" (1986). Pretty good 3D in that one.


----------



## rural scribe

fatherom said:


> These quotes alone prove that these are bootlegs. Look at blu-ray.com at the official disk for a particular title. It's very rare that they would be single layer disks. The fact that they are compressed and re-authored (burned) onto a single layer disc is a complete indication that these are non-official, pirated copies.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you're seeing Black Widow 3D for $80, but I just looked on Amazon Japan and it seems to be around $45 USD.


I don't think you are an expert on bootlegs. I am not either. I'd like to see authoritative evidence, not just opinions. I am not finding it, and am not seeing it here.

The price for Black Widow was $80 when I was shopping for it several months ago. It does appear to be $20 less now, since they have now discounted it by 2,680 yen. Now it is 5,940 yen, plus 2,041 yen for shipping it to the U.S. (slow speed). That's $62 for the disk and shipping. The price is still $77 on Ebay.

The trouble is, they won't sell this 3D bluray separately from the 4K disk and all those other extras I don't want. If the 3D disk was sold for the same price as the 4K disk ($18 on Amazon US) I'd buy it. I'd buy the 4K disk if I had to to get the 3D disk for that $18 price. I would also buy it for that price if I also had to buy the 2D bluray to get the 3D for that price, but that's not the way it is being sold and that is not the price it is being sold for.

As a 3D fan, I feel I am being punished unfairly by these package schemes.

If you really want to defend these high prices, go right ahead, but I would not want to be the one defending these ripoffs.


----------



## fatherom

rural scribe said:


> I don't think you are an expert on bootlegs. I am not either. I'd like to see authoritative evidence, not just opinions. I am not finding it, and am not seeing it here.
> 
> The price for Black Widow was $80 when I was shopping for it several months ago. It does appear to be $20 less now, since they have now discounted it by 2,680 yen. Now it is 5,940 yen, plus 2,041 yen for shipping it to the U.S. (slow speed). That's $62 for the disk and shipping. The price is still $77 on Ebay.
> 
> The trouble is, they won't sell this 3D bluray separately from the 4K disk and all those other extras I don't want. If the 3D disk was sold for the same price as the 4K disk ($18 on Amazon US) I'd buy it. I'd buy the 4K disk if I had to to get the 3D disk for that $18 price. I would also buy it for that price if I also had to buy the 2D bluray to get the 3D for that price, but that's not the way it is being sold and that is not the price it is being sold for.
> 
> As a 3D fan, I feel I am being punished unfairly by these package schemes.
> 
> If you really want to defend these high prices, go right ahead, but I would not want to be the one defending these ripoffs.


Can you take a picture of the back of one of the actual discs you’ve bought from there and post it here? I’m curious if it’s an actual pressed disc or a burnable.

I’m not defending high prices. I’m defending not buying bootlegs.


----------



## deano86

rural scribe said:


> I don't think you are an expert on bootlegs. I am not either. I'd like to see authoritative evidence, not just opinions. I am not finding it, and am not seeing it here.


Quite literally one the most ridiculous statements I have ever read.... especially since you yourself listed the exact definitions (almost like a checklist, no less!) of a bootlegged illegal disc copy with your description of the compression and lack of other disc features of what you purchased. In case you haven't noticed, 3D distribution in the U.S. is practically dead...yes, there are still some releases being offered overseas, but with such limited availability, the prices will be high. And this is the perfect scenario for a ripoff outfit like Kandy Kastle to make illegal copies and sell them to people like you.


----------



## PCummins

rural scribe said:


> The trouble is, they won't sell this 3D bluray separately from the 4K disk and all those other extras I don't want. If the 3D disk was sold for the same price as the 4K disk ($18 on Amazon US) I'd buy it. I'd buy the 4K disk if I had to to get the 3D disk for that $18 price. I would also buy it for that price if I also had to buy the 2D bluray to get the 3D for that price, but that's not the way it is being sold and that is not the price it is being sold for.


You should forget comparing US Blu-Ray to Japanese Blu-Ray prices. The Japanese market is oriented towards a rental or secondhand market so retailers know that they need to keep prices high to offset the person trading/selling the media maybe within a few months of getting it as they don't have the space to support a large collection. It's not uncommon to see high quality, near new media/games/equipment being sold with varying levels of discount even in the same store alongside brand new offerings. It is also super unlikely that someone in Japan would split a combo just to extract the 3D disc to sell separately, they have very high standards of "completeness" so they'd avoid doing this (ie if say a game didn't have what we consider a disposable paper spine card it significantly impacts the price on resale, particularly on collectible games that are in high demand).

There is no legal, licensed 3D Blu-Ray of Black Widow except in Japan as a bundle with the 4K + BD and MovieNEX combo, so it is almost certain any standalone 3D release is pirated. Right now the Black Widow bundle is available for ¥5,940 + ¥2041 shipping ($61 USD) direct from Amazon JP which personally I don't think is that unreasonable given it's already on a 33% discount, so you could probably pick up The Eternals and Shang-Chi at the same time to save on shipping.


----------



## Car67

Robinson Crusoe 3D (by nWave)

Thumbnail








Region B
EAN: 5055201831576
Single disc for 3D and 2D
Language: English
Format: 2.40:1 (the first one, all other nWave I own are 16:9, I don’t know if a 16:9 exists of this one)

(8.5€ new w h&s, from rarewaves on ebay, also from hive.co.uk for £6.5)

Lightweight fun, a bit annoying the bad cats parts, panoramic 3D suffers on small screens, and with less definition than 16:9 that I prefer, still great and enjoyable.

3D Trailer (Half SBS, Turkish)


----------



## Car67

The Little Prince 3D








3D is nice, not too strong, but the touching story isn’t the original book, it is based on a girl discovering the book trapped in her planned life by her mom. The CGI is based on the drawings of Saint Exupery the author of the book:


https://blogs.ubc.ca/edcp508/files/2016/02/TheLittlePrince.pdf



More about my IT/EN Region B edition, if you can’t find it, and other comments, here:








il piccolo principe (3d) (blu-ray 3d) BluRay Italian Import


I saw this today at Amazon.UK, also on rarewaves ebay site for a good price. Anyone know if this French animated 3D blu ray has English subtitles? I have seen this film in 2D and it is a good film, but have never seen it in 3D.




www.avsforum.com





Trailers


----------



## pgtweed64

Today or tomorrow my copy of Treasure of the Four Crowns 3D blu-ray arrives in the mail! I saw it in theaters at Rock Hill South Carolina when it first came out. After Memorial Day, Thor 3D and Iron Man 3 3D arrive in the mail!


----------



## pgtweed64

Thor 3D Blu-ray arrived in the mail yesterday. Hopefully, Treasure of the Four Crowns arrives today and after Memorial Day Iron Man 3 3D.


----------



## pgtweed64

Treasure of the Four Crowns 3D and Iron Man 3 3D both arrived yesterday!


----------



## rural scribe

PCummins said:


> You should forget comparing US Blu-Ray to Japanese Blu-Ray prices. The Japanese market is oriented towards a rental or secondhand market so retailers know that they need to keep prices high to offset the person trading/selling the media maybe within a few months of getting it as they don't have the space to support a large collection. It's not uncommon to see high quality, near new media/games/equipment being sold with varying levels of discount even in the same store alongside brand new offerings. It is also super unlikely that someone in Japan would split a combo just to extract the 3D disc to sell separately, they have very high standards of "completeness" so they'd avoid doing this (ie if say a game didn't have what we consider a disposable paper spine card it significantly impacts the price on resale, particularly on collectible games that are in high demand).
> 
> There is no legal, licensed 3D Blu-Ray of Black Widow except in Japan as a bundle with the 4K + BD and MovieNEX combo, so it is almost certain any standalone 3D release is pirated. Right now the Black Widow bundle is available for ¥5,940 + ¥2041 shipping ($61 USD) direct from Amazon JP which personally I don't think is that unreasonable given it's already on a 33% discount, so you could probably pick up The Eternals and Shang-Chi at the same time to save on shipping.


I looked into this a week or two ago and the price for such purchases is staggering, about double the price of the most expensive blu rays I've ever bought. It is definitely a ripoff.

The total price, shipping included, for Black Widow, The Eternals and Shang-Chi is over $195. If you can get combined shipping, the price is still over $160. That is over $50 per movie.

That leaves the 3D fans with three options on these particular movies. 1. Pay the high prices, 2. don't buy them at all (and hope that the price comes down a lot) or 3. buy them elsewhere.

Now there are those in this forum and other similar forums that are of the opinion that kandycastle (a company in Sri Lanka) is selling bootleg disks of these and other movies. I don't know if they are or not, but I have yet to find any authoritative evidence that confirms this opinion.

One thing I did find in my research on this subject is that there is a great deal of political and economic turmoil in Sri Lanka, including widespread power outages up to 10 hours a day. That could disrupt any kind of purchases from that country. So it is probably risky to buy anything from Sri Lanka these days.

I wish I had known that earlier.


----------



## fatherom

@rural scribe still would love to see a photo of the back of an actual disc from KandyCastle, to see if they're burned vs pressed.


----------



## 2ndvizio

I purchased a couple of titles from Kandy Castle and then later the same titles from Amazon Japan. The Kandy Castle ones are definitely bootleg, no copy protection and much smaller size than the real thing. I paid $220 for the four movies only available from Amazon Japan a couple of months ago. Expensive but I don't regret buying them.


----------



## cbatc

I can't speak for everyone but earlier in my life I had a ton of bootlegs. Then I got into home theaters and someone showed me how much I was loosing with compression. The same with downloading mp3s and buying a cd. The point I'm trying t make is most of "us" know when we've been sold a bootleg disc. Now there are some great fakes out here now. A couple of months I was sold a fake on ebay of Black Widow 3D/4K bundle . 98% of the population wouldn't have noticed. Here's what tipped me off. The case looks 99% authentic until you realize there is no barcode on the back. The disc felt funny in my hand. Its like holding a prop gun vs a real gun. If you've held enough authentic discs you can feel the difference. Flipped the disc over and you can see the ring on both discs. Yup they're burned. Popped in the the 3D movie and there are no menus or secondary audio tracks. Just a movie playing. Yeah thats a bootleg. Honestly it was cheaper for the seller to give me a refund and let me keep the disc. It's somewhere in a closet. I'll try and get pictures comparing to the Shang Chi pack from Japan.


----------



## cbatc

Comparison


----------



## Car67

Why not buy from EU countries instead? They are inexpensive and a used region B 3d Blu-ray player is around 50-70€ (100-120€ new) the cost of a single Japan import. Or just protest and demand more releases in your country, even trough legal actions, because this unavailability is a actual censorship of those 3d works, and if they don’t allow you to buy them then they should be made legally downloadable for free (3d iso), for fair use, they can’t sue you for money loss from something they don’t want and don’t allow you to give money for!


----------



## fatherom

rural scribe said:


> selling bootleg disks of these and other movies. I don't know if they are or not, but I have yet to find any authoritative evidence that confirms this opinion.


If you want something that might help provide some evidence, it would be helpful if you could take a photo of the back of one of the Kandycastle discs. That way, we may be able to see if they're pressed vs. burned.


----------



## PCummins

Car67 said:


> Why not buy from EU countries instead? They are inexpensive and a used region B 3d Blu-ray player is around 50-70€ (100-120€ new) the cost of a single Japan import. Or just protest and demand more releases in your country, even trough legal actions, because this unavailability is a actual censorship of those 3d works, and if they don’t allow you to buy them then they should be made legally downloadable for free (3d iso), for fair use, they can’t sue you for money loss from something they don’t want and don’t allow you to give money for!


Black Widow, Shang-Chi and The Eternals are region free. The issue is they are not released anywhere besides Japan, so the only real legal options are a) buy them from Japan or b) protest and write to Disney/Marvel to release them in UK/USA.



Car67 said:


> ... if they don’t allow you to buy them then they should be made legally downloadable for free (3d iso), for fair use, they can’t sue you for money loss from something they don’t want and don’t allow you to give money for!


That's not how it works. As the owner of the work in question they can withhold releasing it (ever) for even trivial reasons; if someone did release it without permission it would be considered copyright infringement (among other things). Companies work to protect their IP and copyrights, Disney is well known for preventing even innocuous uses/portrayals of their characters for even good causes (ie Mickey Mouse, Daffy Duck pictures for kindergartens) as it would set a precedent that others would assume they could do the same. I do object to their continuous lobbying to extend their copyright well past normal limits; in this situation it should be Disney retains the copyright however they can veto use of their IP/characters if it is not in keeping with their company values within reason, or license them at super low cost as required under reasonable non-discriminating terms.


----------



## PCummins

rural scribe said:


> I looked into this a week or two ago and the price for such purchases is staggering, about double the price of the most expensive blu rays I've ever bought. It is definitely a ripoff.


It's not a rip-off when I compare it to other items I've purchased from Japan. However, as I explained before Japan has their own pricing schemes. No amount of "I expect it to be this much" is going to overturn that this is the cost in Japan, and since Japan is the only place you can legally purchase the 3D Blu-Rays that's the price it is. You could probably buy it cheaper 2nd hand (Amazon had a few listings when I last checked) but they were close enough to the new price to not be worth it.



rural scribe said:


> That leaves the 3D fans with three options on these particular movies. 1. Pay the high prices, 2. don't buy them at all (and hope that the price comes down a lot) or 3. buy them elsewhere.


Legally you have only option 1 and 2. They are already discounted from their original pricing, I don't think it will discount much further. Option 3 = piracy/bootleg as we all know the titles have not been released anywhere besides Japan.

Option 4 is to write to Disney/Marvel to request them to release the Blu-Ray 3D in US/UK or another English speaking country (perhaps Random Space Media is able to release it eventually).



rural scribe said:


> Now there are those in this forum and other similar forums that are of the opinion that kandycastle (a company in Sri Lanka) is selling bootleg disks of these and other movies. I don't know if they are or not, but I have yet to find any authoritative evidence that confirms this opinion.


cbatc has kindly shown us the legitimate licensed copies vs bootlegs, so I'm pretty sure that's definitive. If more proof is required I'm happy to take some photos of my Japanese Black Widow 3D Blu-Ray combo but I can tell you now the copy cbatc shows is burnt and not pressed. If you loaded it into a Blu-Ray drive to run disc info it would probably tell you which BD-R media was used as well.


----------



## Car67

PCummins said:


> Black Widow, Shang-Chi and The Eternals are region free. The issue is they are not released anywhere besides Japan, so the only real legal options are a) buy them from Japan or b) protest and write to Disney/Marvel to release them in UK/USA.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works.


I know, change is necessary.


----------



## PCummins

Car67 said:


> I know, change is necessary.


In this case it would be interesting to see what the roadblocks are from the experiences of Random Space Media; I guess keeping the pressure on companies to release 3D Blu-Rays (particularly with the upcoming Avatar 2 release) may be able to get some traction on a few of the titles or the reasons why they can't be officially released. Writing in can't hurt I expect?


----------



## Car67

Tad: the Lost Explorer









If you like adventuring a la Indiana Jones, Tomb Raider, National Treasure, etc. with a lot of irony, good defeating evil, this is for you.

3D is 16:9 and it is good in most of the scenes with lots of pop outs and enough depth (not as much as nWave, for reference) with some occasional flat background scenes where it should be okay to see a lot of depth, perhaps intentionally alternating and limited for younger eyes, but it is quite satisfying and great as well in most of the action scenes.








Amazon.com: Tad: The Lost Explorer - 3D Combo [Blu-ray] [3D Blu-ray] : Ariel Winter (Modern Family), Cheech Marin, Studio Canal: Movies & TV


Amazon.com: Tad: The Lost Explorer - 3D Combo [Blu-ray] [3D Blu-ray] : Ariel Winter (Modern Family), Cheech Marin, Studio Canal: Movies & TV



www.amazon.com





Trailers 2D(English) and 3D(HSBS Spanish)










And a short clip in 3D





OST songs


https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvNN-kmBaz0bUgqfH6Jv5TzZLnN-doiK9


and instrumental music


https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k0QyHl-fZOTLNvhOu8yoWkNsMkNR3fCvY


----------



## pgtweed64

Watched Treasure of the Four Crowns 3D yesterday. The Polarized version is a great improvement over the red/blue anaglyph version. The 3D was excellent throughout the film. The dust particles, though annoying, give the digital restoration and old type film quality before digital films were made. The film restoration by 3DFA is excellent! Buy Treasure of the Four Crowns 3D for your collection!


----------



## invadergir

Still waiting on receiver 9 months later, but the store finally gave me something to enjoy movies with again. So as await the arrival of my Denon x6700 (now said to arrive mid/late July) the store is lending me a x4700. So the first movie I watched was *Godzilla Vs Kong *and overall I enjoyed the 3D presentation and would rate a solid 4/5. Didn’t really noticed any pop outs, accept a few ambers and dust here and there, but great use of depth and helping display their enormous size even better on my big screen. Wish we got an Atmos track but the DTS-HDMA track did its job with Neural X added on top. Still need to tweak things on the receiver but I gotta return it soon too. For now, I’m happy to be watching movies on my projector again. Also watch No Way Home 4K disc and man, I can’t wait for my 3D import. Thought the movie was lacking something and this was my first time watching a Tom Holland Spider-Man movie without seeing it in 3D first/at home. So I wonder how much more I will enjoy the film when I see it again in 3D.


----------



## Craig Peer

Watched this last night with a few friends. Everybody loved it - great classic film.


----------



## fatherom

Craig Peer said:


> Watched this last night with a few friends. Everybody loved it - great classic film.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291945


Is that a 3d title?


----------



## Craig Peer

fatherom said:


> Is that a 3d title?


I don't think they had 3D in 1933.


----------



## fatherom

Craig Peer said:


> I don't think they had 3D in 1933.


I was only asking because this thread is about recently watched 3d titles.


----------



## edisonprime

Craig Peer said:


> I don't think they had 3D in 1933.


From what I researched a few weeks ago, they had 3D either very late 1800's or very early 1900's (can't remember which). I'll post a link later when I'm not so tired.

Edit: I was mistaken, but it was still earlier than 1933. It was the movie "The Power of Love" (not to be mistaken for the Huey Lewis song) in 1922.


----------



## Craig Peer

fatherom said:


> I was only asking because this thread is about recently watched 3d titles.


I must have missed that, since " 3D " is not in the title of the thread - What Have You "Watched" Lately?


----------



## deano86

Craig Peer said:


> I must have missed that, since " 3D " is not in the title of the thread - What Have You "Watched" Lately?


Except of course that this thread is in the 3D Content forum!


----------



## fatherom

Craig Peer said:


> I must have missed that, since " 3D " is not in the title of the thread - What Have You "Watched" Lately?


Context is key.  My mp3 files inside the folder named "Depeche Mode - Violator" don't have those words in the filename...that would be redundant.


----------



## RagtopFE

I wouldn't mind if "3D" got added to the thread title.


----------



## Frank714

WTF?!? My kids wanted to go see LIGHTYEAR, I said yes but only in 3D. Turns out that here in Berlin, just after a week of theatrical release, there's only one theatre showing it in 3D and today is the last opportunity to do so as they will switch to 2D only, starting tomorrow, too.


----------



## rural scribe

I picked up a Diamond Edition bluray box of "The Little Mermaid" that includes a 3D copy of this 1989 Disney animated movie for $1.50 at the local Goodwill. It looks like the 3D conversion was made around 2013.

It looks like whoever owned this before had never watched the bluray disks (3D and 2D) at all. They were perfect, but they had played the DVD to death. It was scratched up.

We watched this last night, and other than being a bit dark, the 3D looked O.K. Some sense of depth, but no pop-outs.

We had not seen this movie since it first came out. The animation looks primitive compared to the post-Pixar stuff, but it is still a fun movie. 

The only familiar names among the voice actors are Kenneth Mars ("Young Frankenstein") and Rene Auberjonois (Star Trek Deep Space Nine).

On the music side, this movie has the Oscar-winning combo of Howard Ashman and Alan Menken. Their jaunty, Caribbean-influenced song, "Under the Sea" is a winner.


----------



## rural scribe

Frank714 said:


> WTF?!? My kids wanted to go see LIGHTYEAR, I said yes but only in 3D. Turns out that here in Berlin, just after a week of theatrical release, there's only one theatre showing it in 3D and today is the last opportunity to do so as they will switch to 2D only, starting tomorrow, too.


That's the way it works here where I live. If you want to see 3D at a theater, you have to see it the first week of release, after that, it goes to 2D.

I went to see "Lightyear" in 3D at a local theater (Regal) and I was the only person in the auditorium. This has happened several times before. That's one reason for limited 3D showings.


----------



## rural scribe

I saw "Jurassic World Dominion" in 3D at a local theater recently, so I decided to watch the first two "Jurassic World" movies again in 3D in my home theater.

This is a good 3D trilogy. The movies are entertaining and the 3D is of good quality in all three movies.

I hope I will be able to get the latest film in 3D bluray form in order to complete my collection.


----------



## Car67

The Adventures of Tintin 3D








3D is one of the best with lots of fast-paced action, sometimes overwhelming, still a good adventure movie.

3D Trailer (swapped R-L, invert your glasses)





Opening part


----------



## Jmouse007

Just bought and watched Mad Max Fury Road 3D for the first time. WOW, the 3D was a serious improvement over the 2D version, and coupled with the Dolby Atmos audio track it was an awesome experience!

Definitely a demo worthy 3D movie. So many AVS members have raved about how good it is, now I know why.


----------



## rural scribe

I recently received a couple of 3D bluray movies from Amazon.UK.

The first one is "Bolt", one of my favorite animated films. The disk (from Musicmagpie) looks perfect, but absolutely would not play on my Sony and LG players. It plays perfectly on my Panasonic player, however. It looks very dark on my 3D projector, but the presentation is bright enough on my 3D LG OLED TV.

This is a very funny movie with a lot of inside jokes about Hollywood and TV.

The second movie I bought is "TT3D Closer to the Edge", which is a documentary about motorcycle racers competing in the 2010 Isle of Man TT motorcycle races. It features some great 3D race footage. The motorcycles race at over 200 mph on the dangerous course.

The movie focuses on a lorry mechanic and motorcycle racer, Guy Martin, who is a real character, and has an accent you can cut with a knife. Born in Grimsby, Lincolnshire, England, his accent reminded me of similar incomprehensible accents heard from a couple of characters in "Hot Fuzz." Fortunately, the movie comes with subtitles. This is a Region B disk, so I had to play it on my Sony region-free player.

I had some trouble getting this disk to play in 3D on my projector (Optoma UHD52ALV). It would play in 2D only. I finally got it to play in 3D on the projector by starting the playback on my LG TV, then starting the projector and then switching over to it. My system, which includes a Denon surround receiver, pulls some funny tricks like this from time to time, like spontaneously switching inputs.

These disks were pretty cheap, about $13 for both, total, shipping included.


----------



## Technology3456

Car67 said:


> Robinson Crusoe 3D (by nWave)
> 
> Thumbnail
> View attachment 3283527
> 
> 
> Region B
> EAN: 5055201831576
> Single disc for 3D and 2D
> Language: English
> Format: 2.40:1 (the first one, all other nWave I own are 16:9, I don’t know if a 16:9 exists of this one)
> 
> (8.5€ new w h&s, from rarewaves on ebay, also from hive.co.uk for £6.5)
> 
> Lightweight fun, a bit annoying the bad cats parts, panoramic 3D suffers on small screens, and with less definition than 16:9 that I prefer, still great and enjoyable.
> 
> 3D Trailer (Half SBS, Turkish)


What type of 3D glasses are needed to view that 3D trailer?


----------



## Car67

Technology3456 said:


> What type of 3D glasses are needed to view that 3D trailer?


You need a 3D TV/Projector with passive or active RF/IR or DLP-link glasses, depending on your system, otherwise to watch it on 2D screens you need anaglyp red cyan glasses and watch it on YouTube app, with lower quality.


----------



## MagnumX

I ordered _Treasure of the Four Crowns_ 3D and _The Mask_ 3D. Both should be here Monday. That'll make 265 3D blu-rays.

Edit: Added order of Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness 3D from Japan. Make that 266.


----------



## al2teach

MagnumX said:


> Added order of Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness 3D from Japan.


I really want this in 3D but the price makes me sweat. I hope you will give a review on the 3D.


----------



## Car67

YT Go Find Fun owner will soon review the second, while he just reviewed the first, at the beginning of the video he says that and shows the second with a UHD - 3D label in Japanese.


----------



## rural scribe

I priced this movie (Doctor Strange in the Multiverse Madness 3D) today, looks like the price is now about $60, shipping included, from Amazon Japan. I think that is about $10 less than the last time I checked it.
Still more money than it is really worth, IMHO.


----------



## MagnumX

rural scribe said:


> I priced this movie (Doctor Strange in the Multiverse Madness 3D) today, looks like the price is now about $60, shipping included, from Amazon Japan. I think that is about $10 less than the last time I checked it.
> Still more money than it is really worth, IMHO.


I try to look at it as what they would have cost if they were sold separately, which would both be about $30 for 3D and 4K versions (undiscounted). Plus it let me move the Atmos track over to the 3D one (haven't watched it yet, however). Thor: Love & Thunder 3D is supposed to be available from Japan in October too.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched a couple of 3D movies lately, "Jaws" (the original 1975 film) at a local theater, and "Spider-Man No Way Home" 3D bluray purchased from Random Space Media.
The new 3D conversion of jaws is really good, with a lot of depth. I did cinemablend's "glasses off" test to see the separation, and it is considerable.
The overall picture was a bit dark, probably due to projector maintenance issues, but not bad. It was a very enjoyable experience. Due to a special discount, the ticket price for this show was just under $4.00. The same theater (Regal) is going to be showing "Dawn of the Dead" (1978) in 3D for Halloween. I do plan to see it.

Spider-Man: No Way Home
I had a lot of trouble getting the Spider-Man movie to play. I had to coax it a while to get it started on my Sony all-region player (the disk is region B) using the player's options menu to start it by directly accessing the main menu. I may have to burn my own all-region disk of this movie if these playback issues persist.
The main disk menu has the option of playing this movie in either 2D or 3D, which is odd, because a 2D bluray disk is included in the same box. No other disks are included.
Some tiny specks of dust got onto the disk while I was messing around with it, and that caused a lot of playback issues until I wiped it off. This disk seems overly sensitive to dust.
Once I got the movie rolling, I noticed there is very little depth to the 3D. I used the Sony player's 3D depth adjustment to maximize this, and still saw very little separation between the left and right images with the glasses-off test.
As is often the case with 3D, this film runs a bit dark, but it is not too bad in this regard.
I am glad to get this into my collection of 3D movies.


----------



## grubadub

re-watched Madagascar 3 last night. it's so funny 😀. and i tell ya, the 3D is just great. fun entertainment!


----------



## deano86

grubadub said:


> re-watched Madagascar 3 last night. it's so funny 😀. and i tell ya, the 3D is just great. fun entertainment!


+1... Yup! IMO, that title is one of the very best for 3D performance....


----------



## rural scribe

deano86 said:


> +1... Yup! IMO, that title is one of the very best for 3D performance....





al2teach said:


> I really want this in 3D but the price makes me sweat. I hope you will give a review on the 3D.


I saw this one a couple of nights ago, and the depth on the 3D bluray is really good. Compared to the 3D bluray of "Spider-Man No Way Home" the 3D effect, depth and brightness are all superior. "Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness" is one of the best 3D conversions I have seen, both in the movie theater, and on 3D bluray, too.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "A Monster in Paris" (2011) for the first time last night. This is one of five movies I bought recently from Amazon.UK, thanks to a favorable exchange rate.

This Region B French animated film (English audio and subtitles) comes on a combined 2D/3D bluray disk, with a DVD included in the case. There is not much depth on the 3D. 

This is basically a period musical romantic comedy with some science fiction elements. I suppose it would be O.K. for kids, but I found the story, and the artwork, disappointing. It doesn't pop, like "Thunder and the House of Magic" or the Pixar films.


----------



## inspector

I really liked it, songs, story, CG and 3D.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "The Life of Pi" the other night for the first time in over 20 years, and for the first time in 3D. This is one of five movies I bought recently from Amazon.UK, thanks to a favorable exchange rate. 

While the story seemed a bit less irritating the second time around because I knew about the false narrative in advance, the visual beauty of this film is breathtaking. There are a lot of amazing images in this film, including many imaginative camera angles. The images are bright, colorful and they really pop. The 3D shows a lot of depth.

This movie also has the best acting by a Bengal Tiger I have ever seen (including the CGI tigers).


----------



## inspector

I’m was great in 3D that’s for sure!


----------



## steve98604

rural scribe said:


> I watched "The Life of Pi" the other night for the first time in over 20 years, and for the first time in 3D. This is one of five movies I bought recently from Amazon.UK, thanks to a favorable exchange rate.
> 
> While the story seemed a bit less irritating the second time around because I knew about the false narrative in advance, the visual beauty of this film is breathtaking. There are a lot of amazing images in this film, including many imaginative camera angles. The images are bright, colorful and they really pop. The 3D shows a lot of depth.
> 
> This movie also has the best acting by a Bengal Tiger I have ever seen (including the CGI tigers).


The Life of Pi is only 10 years old. 2012


----------



## ruuke

I recently had my first viewing of The Walk and am glad I waited to watch it in my new home theater in 3D. It was absolutely gripping and had me sweating in my seat through the entire final sequence.

Otherwise, my 8 year-old and I watched Walking With Dinosaurs 3D together as his first 3D movie. Cheesy storyline aside, it was a pretty fun 3D experience.


----------



## al2teach

Will be watching No Way Home in a bit on the tv and will take it to a bud's house because they have a projector. I still have the hots for Dr. Strange:Multiverse...but will wait a tad bit longer to see what happens with the pricing.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Mad Max Fury Road" again recently, and was once again impressed with the insane stunt work, the outrageous vehicles, as well as the very effective 3D conversion.

The sound design is as effective as the visual design in emphasizing the visceral power of those lengthy, inventive, over the top, road warrior sequences.


----------



## rural scribe

I watched "Dawn of the Dead" (1978) in 3D at a local theater last night (October 28, 2022). Good depth, and a couple of popouts, too.

This is the second recent good quality 3D conversion I've seen lately at a Regal Theater. The first one was "Jaws" (1975) the original film.

There are those who argue 3D is dying, but it doesn't seem so, with these recent conversions, "Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness", as well as the release of the new Avatar movie.


----------

